# Sticky  What's everyone up to?



## robin416

Right now for me, it's dealing with the weather that keeps swinging from one extreme or another.

I've been talking to someone who raises Bonsai and I can't wait to see some pics. We've also discovered that raising Bonsai is like chicken math.


----------



## BantyChickMom

Watching snow melt and fall from the trees, staying inside to avoid below freezing temps, crocheting a little..........I'd much rather have been working today!


----------



## robin416

I know what I am going to be doing in the near future, surgery on the dislocated finger. I am so over it. I did this a month and a half ago, my dishwasher decided to die. I've been doing dishes by hand and the finger is letting me know it's not with the program.


----------



## BantyChickMom

Sopapilla anyone?


----------



## robin416

I so don't like you right now.


----------



## BantyChickMom




----------



## robin416

I'm sitting here eating a Hershey's with almonds. It doesn't even compare to what you made.


----------



## BantyChickMom

oldest granddaughter wanted them last night but I didn't do it so I HAD to do them tonight for her


----------



## robin416

I keep telling myself I need something in this house to snack on. But when I'm at the store nothing appeals to me so I come home and look in all the cabinets for something, anything to snack on.


----------



## Sylie

I'm munching samoa girl scout cookies, there's nothing in the house until tomorrow when I make about 5 million loaves of banana bread. My daughter got a banana craving and so I bought a whole bunch of them. As soon as I got them in the house she said she was over it....


----------



## BantyChickMom

I've been thinking about starting up a batch of friendship bread but all my motivation has been dedicated to other things.
Robin, perhaps you should give the finger to the dishwasher


----------



## robin416

Sylie said:


> I'm munching samoa girl scout cookies, there's nothing in the house until tomorrow when I make about 5 million loaves of banana bread. My daughter got a banana craving and so I bought a whole bunch of them. As soon as I got them in the house she said she was over it....


Started my morning off with a laugh. That's a good start.

You can freeze those bananas if you only want to make 2.5 million.


----------



## robin416

BantyChickMom said:


> I've been thinking about starting up a batch of friendship bread but all my motivation has been dedicated to other things.
> Robin, perhaps you should give the finger to the dishwasher


Wrong finger. It's my ring finger on my dominate (right) hand.


----------



## Sylie

oooo Friendship bread is AMAZING! Hmm, now you've got me thinking I should do more baking!

Yes I thought about freezing the bananas, I may end up doing that, they are awfully brown now, I didn't get to bake today, I was not feeling well.


----------



## robin416

Aren't those supposed to be the best for nanna bread? They still freeze well, I've done it. Then because I never got to them threw them away. 

I'd say give one to the chickens to see what they'd do but that might not work so well with their GI tracts. I don't think you'd like me much afterwards.


----------



## BantyChickMom

Decided to try something new yesterday.


----------



## robin416

It's so sweet looking. 

I haven't done a darned thing, maybe you all can guilt me into doing something constructive.


----------



## Sylie

That is absolutely adorable!

The banana's shouldn't bother the chickens as long as I don't go overboard on how much they eat of it, after all, it is a sugar treat! I'll probably steal the suet cake cage from the wild bird feeder for the day and let them have a little fun with a banana in a cage hahaha

Robin, if you want a quick and adorable Easter craft to do, buy some of those foam eggs in teh craft department, wind pastel colored yarn around them until the entire egg is covered, tie it off at the top into a top ponytail looking thing, paste on eyes, little feet made of felt and a little beak made of felt, voile! an easter chick. I did that several years ago, made a whole egg basket full for my mother.


----------



## robin416

Sounds adorable. I can come up with a ton excuses why I won't do that. The biggest is the hurt finger. I'm going to have to buy a new keyboard so I can tell which keys are what to hunt and peck because I wore the letters off this one.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

BONNSSSAAAIIIIIII! So Robin is excited for bonsai pics. Here is the one I repotted this past weekend into a new pot. Bonsai is very much like chicken math. Theres many different species, then many different styles. I have over a hundred trees myself, ranging from Japanese maples, crepe myrtles, tropicals, pines, junipers. 

Anyone else do bonsai??? 

This one is a trident maple.


----------



## robin416

Either my eyesight is worse than I thought or you forgot the pic.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

I hit post reply too quick


----------



## robin416

Crepe Myrtle? Does it bloom? You have got to post a pic of it if it does.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

haven't let them bloom lol. I'll probably let a couple bloom this year


----------



## robin416

Please let them, just for me. I know blooming can be hard on them but I'd really love to see it. Heck, after you post the pic snip off the blooms if that will make them feel better.


----------



## BantyChickMom

I was looking for the pic too, then saw there was a page 2 lol.
I've seen a pic of an azalea (bonsai) in bloom, probably in this book I have


----------



## Sylie

I tried my hand at bonsai a few times...it was complete fail. I just don't have a knack for it I guess. I am impressed that you can do it.


----------



## robin416

Sylie, I'm still floored that I'm successful at raising Orchids and have them bloom. But there are very common house plants that die under my care. 

I guess we are just wired to naturally handle some stuff but not others. Like you all having so much talent with a crochet hook.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

I have azaleas. I love them! Here is the maple forest. It needs a lot of tweaking and some new moss, I had to use what was available and it's the bad moss( it is a climbing moss that can climb the trunk and rot the bark). Forests and rock plantings are the only ones that are ok to use moss with. The pics you see with stunning bonsai and a carpet of moss are show only. The moss gets laid on and removed as soon as show/photos are done.
I cant wait for this to leaf out.


----------



## robin416

That is so neat. I've never seen one with multiples in the pot. 

Do I see the hint of leaves popping out?


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

Not yet. The buds have just started to swell, that is the perfect time to do some major root pruning to work it into a forest pot.


----------



## robin416

Several are in full bloom, a couple have the blossoms started. There's a white on the far right that was an almost dead rescue plant.

The pink is from the grow light. I don't like that about them much since I can't see what is going on very well.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

This is my first maple forest. I took it apart last night and moved 5 of those trees to the forest I made last night. The 2nd pic is my trident last year. The 3rd is a trident maple forest a friend of mine owns. They were in a local club show last year.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

The one orchid I had I killed


----------



## robin416

They are amazing as forests. There is so much to see when you have a bunch of trees standing together like that in miniature. 

BTW, when you post pics hit the full image button. I've been going through and doing it but if you click on it they won't be those small thumbnail pics.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

Ah ok. Yes I adore the forest plantings. They are a pain to create, but once potted then they are fine. I'll have to get pics of my dawn redwood forest and trident maple forest once its done.


----------



## robin416

Dawn Redwood? Is that like the Redwoods in CA?


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

Same family. Those are sequoia and coastal redwoods which are used. The Dawn redwoods were thought to be extinct until about 30-40 years ago they were found in a canyon on the property of a monastery in China. That was the only population in existence. Now there's many more because they're so popular for bonsai. They're deciduous, with having rust color in the fall. The coastal is evergreen and I'm pretty sure the sequoia is also evergreen.


----------



## robin416

You're going to be able to keep me entertained with a bunch of beautiful pics of trees.


----------



## Sylie

Holy wow! Those are amazing, I am soooo jealous!


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

My japanese maple forest is leafing out! I finally spent some time yesterday afternoon setting up the benches before I ran out of cinderblocks. I'll get pics this afternoon.


----------



## robin416

I can't wait to see it all leafed out. It's got to be exciting for you when you see that new spring growth.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

It always is. I know that they survived through the winter, and the first spring leaves are usually the most vibrant.


----------



## robin416

That's the thing, isn't it? The waiting impatiently to see if they are healthy and going to put out their display yet again.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick




----------



## GaChicken_Chick

This is the bench I have up. Need one more, but ran put of cinderblocks.


----------



## robin416

There's a lot of green in that pic, are most of them evergreens?


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

Yep a lot. I've got different junipers, a Japanese black pine, and a Japanese white pine. And I do love my azaleas


----------



## robin416

Wait, you've got Bonsai Azaleas? I was wondering if it was possible.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

If anyone on here is going to be near Atlanta this weekend, I'm going to be vending at the Atlanta Bonsai Society's show at the Atlanta Botanical Gardens. Just the grounds are beautiful, I hope to walk around and look Friday after set up.


----------



## robin416

That would be more than three hours away for me and I'm sick so I'll get to enjoy the pics you post afterwards.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

Oh yea Satsuki Azaleas are VERY popular


----------



## robin416

You know it's kind of hard to wrap my head around that even though they are kept miniaturized they still behave like their full size counterparts.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

So here's some up close pics. The first one is an azalea that's older than me. It was brought in from Shanghai china in 1990. Next is one of my kingsville boxwoods, then a forsythia that is for sale. Then a japanese black pine


----------



## robin416

That last one is a surprise, it looks like it has the full size pine needles. 

That Azalea has a lovely shape to it. I'll bet it's never going anywhere.

For the spring bloomers do you do anything to protect them from frost? I had forsythias in the mountains but frost was always biting them just as they were blooming.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

The pine has full sized needles at the moment, but the needle size can be reduced. It had the first year of decandling last year, so this year I should get to the second round of needles.


----------



## robin416

What's decandling? So it will eventually have the smaller needles to match its diminutive size?


----------



## BantyChickMom

I'm a fan of the japanese red maples but I do love azaleas


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

So I've only just gotten into pines. There are two kinds of pines, single flush and double flush. The majority of species are single flush, meaning they send out the year's new candles (branch growth) in the spring. That set of candles will grow until summer dormancy and then they're done. Double flush will send out a second flush of candles in the fall season. The first flush is always stronger than the second.

So decandling happens around July 4th, and what this does is we take out the unwanted candles and it slows down the growth. Keeping the needles smaller. Because Japanese black pines always send out 2-5 candles from a spot you want to narrow that down to 2. And which ones you remove depends on the part of the tree, and the existing branch structure.

Pines are apex dominant, meaning they put all their growth hormones into the very top and will often allow lower branches to die. The top also grows much faster because all the growth hormone is being sent there. So there we remove the biggest candles and leave the 2 weak ones. On the bottom we leave the strongest 2 candles to give additional strength to those branches so they don't die off. This balances the growth hormones throughout the tree so then it grows at a relatively equal rate, and all the needles are kept smaller.

Once you've gotten rid of all the larger needles you will have to do it every year to keep the needles uniform. Miss a year and it takes 2-3 years to get them back down. Keep in mind This is the extent I know of it, if you take a formal black pine decandling class that's an all day lecture lol.

This year I should be able to pluck off most of those larger needles. I need to do it now but when do I have time


----------



## robin416

All of that for one species! It sounds like tending them could be a fulltime job all by themselves.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

That's why I haven't gotten into them until now. Really they don't need much more work than other species (junipers require quite a bit) but its nice to have different species. These are the only ones that have something to do in July, nothing else needs work then. So you get a little bit of work at different parts of the year. Winter is the only time where you really don't have anything to do except mixing soil and taking stock of supplies and pots.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

I totally forgot! One of my other favorite flowering trees is my Pomegranate. I love the tubular red flowers


----------



## robin416

Wait, as a Bonsai or in general for the Pomegranate?


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

My bonsai. This was grown from seed, shes 4 years old this year


----------



## robin416

I can not imagine the patience that took to watch for it to sprout and to continue to grow.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

Actually that very reason is why it was given to me  a friend had sprouted the seed, and in 4 months only grew 1.5". So he gave it to me, I planted it in better soil and it grew much faster. Of course poms are extremely slow anyway


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

we're leafing out for show! About to pack him up. Btw trees are viewed as feminine or masculine as are the pots. And are matched accordingly


----------



## robin416

The one you stated from a seed is a pomegranate? 

Spring has sprung with all those little trees budding out.


----------



## 444lover

I think I caught the Pekingrouenkhakicampbellvirus,it couldn't be the Coronavirus because I haven't had any Corona..... I'm sorry bad joke.


----------



## 444lover

Hopefully it's something else. Take care all.


----------



## robin416

444lover said:


> I think I caught the Pekingrouenkhakicampbellvirus,it couldn't be the Coronavirus because I haven't had any Corona..... I'm sorry bad joke.


LOL I'm still trying to figure out how to say that. How are the whatevers doing?

I don't like beer so I know I've never had Corona.


----------



## BantyChickMom

444lover said:


> I think I caught the Pekingrouenkhakicampbellvirus,it couldn't be the Coronavirus because I haven't had any Corona..... I'm sorry bad joke.


That duck math is very similar to chicken math. LOLOL


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

Just put together this trident maple forest! I think I'm almost done with the repottings for the spring


----------



## robin416

I love that. Until you started posting the pics I had never seen more than one tree at a time. 

Why is called trident?


----------



## 444lover

robin416 said:


> LOL I'm still trying to figure out how to say that. How are the whatevers doing?
> 
> I don't like beer so I know I've never had Corona I didn't even try


I didn't even try to pronounce it 
Oh the little ones are doing great. They seem real healthy. I bet all my trouble before was from food not really made for them. I found out last week that the place I usually get the cracked corn from is selling feed now designed for waterfowl,they didn't use to. It's only a dollar more than what I paid but I'd save that in gas easily.
Tomorrow night is the night I'm suppose to candle the goose eggs for the first time.I started to list them in the virus name too but since they're not hatched yet I took them back out.


----------



## 444lover

BantyChickMom said:


> That duck math is very similar to chicken math. LOLOL


If any of my geese eggs hatch it'll be even more complicated lol.


----------



## robin416

There's one thing I know for certain, you're a glutton for punishment. 

Where are the CGs now?


----------



## 444lover

I have no idea where they are,haven't seen them in a couple of weeks. I'd say they're probably at Fred's. I'm going to see if I can find a video of how to sex geese or ducks or even chickens. If very many of the 7 eggs hatch I doubt I keep them all. I only want a pair of them or maybe a male and 2 females at the most. My luck if I just gave some away and only kept 2 or 3 they'd all be males  . I'm pretty sure Fred would take them but if not I bet I could find some Amish that would,like the guy I got some from a few years ago. I'm sure I'll regret it with 11 ducks but it just don't seem right without some geese . Well probably 10 ducks,I'm planning on putting Hopalong down you know.


----------



## robin416

Poor Hopalong but it's part of this whole quality of life thing. He doesn't sound like he's doing well at all. 

I don't think we have anyone that knows much about geese so you're on your own when it comes to telling them apart.

I hope they stay at Fred's. You don't need the challenges they cause when they start harassing your ducks.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

Its trident because the leaves have 3 lobes or points. It's a Chinese maple, extremely popular because of speedy growth and hardiness.

My bf wanted ducks, until I showed him how nastily they poop.


----------



## robin416

LOL on the ducks. I had the ponds to have them but no way to keep them safe without a bunch of construction so they never came to be. 

OK, that makes sense. I kept looking at them and thinking there were more than three trees so that can't be it.


----------



## 444lover

GaChicken_Chick said:


> Its trident because the leaves have 3 lobes or points. It's a Chinese maple, extremely popular because of speedy growth and hardiness.
> 
> My bf wanted ducks, until I showed him how nastily they poop.


If you think ducks poop nastily you should see geese .


----------



## 444lover

robin416 said:


> Poor Hopalong but it's part of this whole quality of life thing. He doesn't sound like he's doing well at all.
> 
> I don't think we have anyone that knows much about geese so you're on your own when it comes to telling them apart.
> 
> I hope they stay at Fred's. You don't need the challenges they cause when they start harassing your ducks.


I think I was a little mistaken on all the ducklings being healthy. 1 of the Rouen ducklings was smaller when I got them but I just figured he was from a later batch. I'm beginning to wonder now though. I noticed last night when I was cleaning their cage that he's starting to show leg development problems like I've had a few in the past had. I hadn't been giving them niacin because I wanted to see how they'd do with this new food without it. I'm not sure if it'll help or not but I started giving it to all of them last night. He's not growing as fast as the others but they usually don't when they have this problem. I sure wish I could figure out what causes it,it seems like most of the groups I get have 1 in it like this.


----------



## robin416

I sure hope the Niacin works. I hate when you have those losses of the little ones.


----------



## 444lover

Yeah me too,it always winds up being permanent and they don't live long.


----------



## robin416

At least you know the extra niacin won't hurt them if it's not the issue.


----------



## 444lover

True. It may not be too much to worry about,he sure can run pretty good . Time will tell .


----------



## robin416

So just maybe this will work itself out. It'll just take time for the niacin to do it's job. Running fast is always a good sign.


----------



## Sylie

That nasty poop is the best fertilizer you can get  Cow and horse manure doesn't even come close. Chicken poop is good too but in order for it to be useful you have to let it sit for a year. Duck poop can go in the garden immediately


----------



## 444lover

That's what I do with it...well I put it where the garden use to be,we haven't had 1 in over 10 years,it's all grass now.

On a side note,6 of the 7 geese eggs have something going on in them.....Hopefully at least a few hatch.


----------



## robin416

And hopefully more than one is female. Make yourself a trio and sell off the extras.


----------



## 444lover

If I get around to finding a video showing how to sex them I'll keep 1 male and 2 females and give the rest to Fred or the Amish guy. If I can't find 1 I'll just have to roll the dice I guess,or eenie meenie miney moe. Or possibly sell them if it's local.


----------



## robin416

Think Fred would know? I guess the only option you have is to wait until they make their sex known if you can't find another way to tell.


----------



## 444lover

Uh,my building's not near big enough for 6 of them along with the ducks. Even 3 geese might be too many,I may have to get rid of some ducks. The most I've ever had was 9 ducks and 2 geese,it was about to limit then,especially if I have to put them all in 1 side because I have little ones in the other side. Which I doubt I run into that unless some of these die.


----------



## robin416

Well, that stinks. I hope you find a way to tell which is male and female right away.


----------



## 444lover

I'm sure there's a video on youtube somewhere,there's videos for about everything on there, I just have to find 1. I've always been a little scared about the thought of squeezing them that way but if it means saving a lot of headache I'll try it. I know they can be sexed at a day old and it's probably a lot easier then because they wouldn't fight as much.


----------



## robin416

I knew it was possible for large fowl. Ask Fred. Isn't he the one that also has a bunch of waterfowl?


----------



## 444lover

Yeah he has probably 20-30 ducks and geese. 
I knew I could find some. Here's 1 for grown birds and 1 for baby birds.


----------



## robin416

How long are you going to have to think about trying it? I've heard of others that were successful in sexing the large fowl. Since I always had bantams there was no way to check them without harm.


----------



## robin416

Wait, I wonder what it costs to feather sex. I know they're doing that pretty commonly now.


----------



## 444lover

Well as long as you don't squeeze like they warn against I'd say that reduces your chances of harm quite a bit. The eggs have only been in the incubator a week and 2 days so I have a few weeks to think about it. I'll probably wait until they're 2 days old to try it,I know he said 1 or 2 days but I figure 1 day might be a little early,just my thoughts. After I try 1 I might give up on the rest,depends on how it goes with the first 1. It sounds like I'll need tom grow another arm,I can't see me holding it with 1 hand,working on the vent with another hand and holding a magnifying glass with another hand lol. Maybe I can find a magnifying glass stand of some kind at Walmart real cheap .
Feather sex ??? By the colors of the Khaki Campbells I'd say I have 2 males and 1 female,I already have a male 1 outside,I hope it's wrong . The Rouens all look the same but the lighting wasn't great so I'll look at them again later.


----------



## robin416

Yeah, they've been doing feather sexing with Silkies for a while now. I know that zoos use feather sexing. I'll see if I can find any information on it. I have absolutely no idea how much that costs.


----------



## Sylie

First of all, on the vent sexing, please please please, I beg you, be so so so careful, you can EASILY kill them in an instant. I learned to vent sex from a hatchery near here but it was so easy to kill them that I would never try it at home on my own chicks. It's much easier on ducks than chickens but that doesn't mean it's any less risky.

Feather sexing is not a reliable method no matter who does it but it is definitely much safer lol. If you can find someone to feather sex them it usually costs around a dollar per chick.


----------



## robin416

He's looking at doing geese. Does that make any difference? 

The DNA feather sexing is pricey. Most are 20$ a sample.


----------



## 444lover

The one guy is doing geese but the other video they're doing ducklings and it doesn't make any difference,they're doing the same thing in both videos.

Oh I get it now,doing DNA tests on the feathers. Yeah all DNA testing is pricey but $20 isn't bad,it's not like hundreds,but I still wouldn't do it,too much for me if I can do it for free.


----------



## robin416

When you add in that it's seven potential birds it does get expensive. 

You've got time to work up your nerve. I guess you'll be checking that video often until then.


----------



## 444lover

Nah,I'm good to go.............I do BS quite a bit though .
I'll probably wait until about time for them to hatch or maybe even after they do. Watching a video just don't quite cut it with me,I use them for the pointers but hands on is where it's at. They even say it takes practice.


----------



## robin416

Just keep in mind what Sylie said.


----------



## Sylie

$20 for feather sexing? omg where do you live? lol around here it is done for about a dollar per chick


----------



## robin416

That's DNA feather sexing. Not by appearance.


----------



## 444lover

I'll keep that all in mind. 
It looks like I'm going to have to put that 1 duckling down probably,his left hip is sticking out pretty bad and he's having a heck of a time turning. It's like it happened overnight,I thought he was going tom pull out of it. The rest I was planning on moving to the garage tomorrow so I might keep him in the house by himself and see if that helps first. I sure don't need another Hopalong though.


----------



## Sylie

yes I figured it was DNA testing, it's about a dollar here. It's free to do it by appearance  We have 2 places that do it, it's 5 dollars from one because they send it away but the other does it for about a dollar, maybe a dollar and a half these days


----------



## robin416

Well, I'm glad we got to talking about that here. All that I could find on the net was in the 20 buck range. L444 might just be able to swing that for the geese.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

More bonsai pixxxx! I keep reminiscing about the turkeys I had. I miss those girls! Might have to add some next year, I think I've overwhelmed my BF enough for the year 

First is a red lace leaf japanese maple, also one of my azaleas bloomed 2 months early. That was a cutting grown Miyuki Satsuki Azalea.
Then the rest yall have seen


----------



## robin416

Not like that we haven't. They were all pretty much dormant when we first saw them. They're lovely.


----------



## 444lover

robin416 said:


> Well, I'm glad we got to talking about that here. All that I could find on the net was in the 20 buck range. L444 might just be able to swing that for the geese.


Yeah if I can find a place. I've got this funny feeling that I'll probably only have 4 hatch. If that's the case I'll just keep them all regardless of sex. If they cause me trouble when they get full grown I think I could handle it,I hear they taste good .


----------



## robin416

We just need Sylie to let you know who it is that she knows if you do hatch more than you think. Just imagine what you could get for a sexed pair.


----------



## 444lover

But if I send them off how will I know which feathers came from which goose,tattoo a number on them? lol

How cool of temps do you think a 3-4 week old ducklings could safely stand,they still just have their down feathers? I've got a heat light but I don't know if it'll help.


----------



## robin416

Colored zip ties. They work great on little ones that need to be banded. Just don't forget to take them off before they grow too much. Although with geese and their large webbed feet the zip tie can be left pretty loose.

I imagine it's the same for ducklings as it is for chickens, they need heat until they have feathers.


----------



## 444lover

I might be in trouble then. I thought I probably bought them too early. I wanted to wait until about the beginning of April but the Mrs. suggested the beginning of March since they had some and had "Duck Days" for a day or so. Dang it!!!


----------



## robin416

You're not alone. I know of someone else that was running into the same issue. I was lucky, I had the space in my house to let them stay indoors as long as necessary.


----------



## 444lover

I've got space,I've got the whole upstairs,problem is I don't have enough containers. I have a cage I normally use when they get this size but it's in the garage and it's too big for easy cleaning for in the house,well upstairs anyway. I don't know if I can scrape up enough for another tote,feeder and waterer until payday and that's not until the 3rd. They need moved long before that. I guess I could just let them run free upstairs and crap everywhere......not.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

I had totally forgotten to share these! In certain styles of bonsai they use ceramic or metal animals/buildings/people as a decoration. I was gifted these 3 ceramic chicks for christmas by a bonsai friend!


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

I'm also running into that problem. Have 4 chicks that are going to need to go out soon but I don't have a pen ready. I hope that I will be buying and setting a dozen buff laced polish bantam eggs


----------



## robin416

444lover said:


> I've got space,I've got the whole upstairs,problem is I don't have enough containers. I have a cage I normally use when they get this size but it's in the garage and it's too big for easy cleaning for in the house,well upstairs anyway. I don't know if I can scrape up enough for another tote,feeder and waterer until payday and that's not until the 3rd. They need moved long before that. I guess I could just let them run free upstairs and crap everywhere......not.


Do you have power to the garage? You could put them out there in the cage with the heat lamp.


----------



## robin416

GCC, those little figurines are adorable. I do remember a bonsai with an oriental style building.

I remember you burning the candle at both ends years ago. Sounds like you're still at it. 

What's happening with work?


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

We're under no public access, pretty much phones and emails only. Also skeleton crew on staff, everyone who is able to work from home or field is there. I'm not burning it as bad as I used to. With these 4 babies I'm up to 6 chickens. I am however working 2 jobs. That is exhausting even though I like both jobs.


----------



## 444lover

robin416 said:


> Do you have power to the garage? You could put them out there in the cage with the heat lamp.


Of course there's power out there,what good's a garage without power ,I had to pick at you lol.
That was my plan to put them out there with the heat lamp but for the next 2 weeks there's going to be some nights that'll get down to the upper 30s and highs only in the mid 50s. I'm not to worried about the 50s but the upper 30s might be too cold even with the heat lamp. That's why I was asking,I wasn't sure. That would give the duckling that's having problems a tote to himself which he needs,even though his chirping will drive me nuts lol. If after a week or so if he still hasn't pulled out of it I'll probably put him down.


----------



## robin416

GaChicken_Chick said:


> We're under no public access, pretty much phones and emails only. Also skeleton crew on staff, everyone who is able to work from home or field is there. I'm not burning it as bad as I used to. With these 4 babies I'm up to 6 chickens. I am however working 2 jobs. That is exhausting even though I like both jobs.


Maybe not quite as bad but you also just moved.

Have you noticed the difference in traffic when you have gone out? It's weird.


----------



## robin416

444lover said:


> Of course there's power out there,what good's a garage without power ,I had to pick at you lol.
> That was my plan to put them out there with the heat lamp but for the next 2 weeks there's going to be some nights that'll get down to the upper 30s and highs only in the mid 50s. I'm not to worried about the 50s but the upper 30s might be too cold even with the heat lamp. That's why I was asking,I wasn't sure. That would give the duckling that's having problems a tote to himself which he needs,even though his chirping will drive me nuts lol. If after a week or so if he still hasn't pulled out of it I'll probably put him down.


Thicker skinned that that. You'll have to try harder.

Yeah, 30's is getting a little too low even with the heat lamp. You might hate this idea but it kind of goes with letting them run around everywhere. Do you have some extra welded wire or maybe even X-pens? One time I had to bring in an adult Silkie but I already had a boatload of peeps in a brooder my computer room. I took an X-pen, put some shavings on the floor and put the adult girl and the peeps in the pen. That way she wasn't alone, they were still in and had enough space.


----------



## 444lover

No I don't have either I don't think and my wife would kill me if I let them ruin the upstairs carpet plus the smell would be bad after a few days of not cleaning it. Even if I did I wouldn't know how to put it up,there's nothing to fasten it to upstairs. Hmm,dang it. If you're talking about the X-pen I'm talking about and I'm probably not,what I had was X-fence which was about worthless.


----------



## robin416

I hadn't figured on carpet. I didn't have that in my home office. 

We might be talking about the same thing. It's a folding temporary metal fence.


----------



## 444lover

No,I looked it up,what I was talking about is flimsy plastic netting you put around plants in the garden to keep deer and rabbits out. That stuff you're talking about doesn't look like it has a bottom tray,with as messy as ducks are with water it has to have a tray. The cage I got has a tray and it's smaller than them I think but getting the tray down the narrow,turning stairway without dumping it would be next to impossible.
I think I might have come up with a solution,I'll try it tomorrow.


----------



## Sylie

Is your upstairs completely open? Or are there rooms up there? confine them to one room and put dog potty training pads on the floors, get the XL ones. That's what I use for my "hospital" pens. It won't bother the ducks like it does the chickens. The chicks toenails stick to it for some reason and it tears them open then they think the little absorbent ball things inside become food...not good but with ducks, it doesn't happen, their toenails are different.
If you need to section off a corner of a room for them, use a couple of chairs or something to hold up some cardboard as makeshift walls (secure the cardboard, obviously). Window screen from old windows or screen doors can be duct taped or stapled to things to create walls. Get creative with everyday objects, a piece of plywood cut to whatever size you need, an old screen door itself, as is makes a great temporary wall for duckies. Ducks are different than chickens in that if they see something that they think is a boundary, then it's a boundary, period. You could even use something like a piece of cloth or a sheet as a wall, just make sure you anchor all of the sides and the bottom just in case they get curious and try to get out underneath.

If you go with your cage, you can still put dog training pads in the bottom of it, it will absorb the water they splash which is better for them than the plastic tray, they won't be laying/standing in water and wet bedding all of the time. plus, you don't have to try to carry the tray anywhere, just take a garbage bag with you, fold up the potty pad while its still in the cage so that nothing leaks or falls out while you remove it right out from under them, toss it in the garbage bag and replace it, done!

As far as heat for them goes, they need to be kept at the same temp as chicks, you might be able to get by with 5 degrees cooler than chicks but I wouldn't go any lower than that, normal house temp of 72 is not warm enough for them until they are 5 to 6 weeks old or 90% feathered, whichever comes first. I don't know much about geese so I can't compare for you there but I know ducks and ducklings.


----------



## 444lover

Thanks for the info.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

With all this Corona going on here is one of my azaleas about to pop! And a couple of my red japanese maples


----------



## robin416

The Azalea is a lot bigger than I thought it could get in such a tiny pot. But dang, the blooms on it. It's amazing!

I'm partial to Japanese Maples so they are my faves at this point. But I do reserve the right to change my mind. A lot.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

Technically bonsai can be up to 4ft tall. That one was collected out of the ground 2 years ago, I should have worked the roots back in February bbbuuuuuttt I didn't get to it. I'll be able to once it stops blooming. Japanese maples are one of my favorites, and there's thousands of cultivars to choose from! I currently have original green, red laceleaf (possibly crimson queen but not sure), Bloodgood, a red non-laced variety (I think rhode island red), Sharp's Pygmy, and Kiyohime. I want Shishigashira, autumn moon, mikawa yatsabusa, and mikawa arkawa. I've had Kotohime and I can say for sure I don't want another, tended to have fungal issue (died of it).


----------



## robin416

Do you know which one the second pic is? I've always liked the feathery leaves and red color.

So, one of the techniques is to keep the roots trimmed back to keep them small?


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

That's the one I'm pretty sure is crimson queen. Another that is beautiful but you have to be careful with is red lace filigree. It's a 2-3hr morning sun and rest of the day shade because of how delicate the leaves are. but man its beautiful!


----------



## robin416

I just went back and reread the list you made. Are all of those Japanese Maple species? Or is that the list of what you currently have growing in other tree types?


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

Those are all Japanese maple cultivars. There's over 4000 known cultivars!


----------



## robin416

Jeez o' pete, how are you expected to keep them straight? Can there be that much physical difference that you can tell just be looking at them? Probably not.


----------



## Sylie

I know absolutely nothing about bonsai so please don't think I"m stupid when I ask this: Are they a special variety of regular trees? (like bantam vs standard chickens) or can you make any tree a bonsai? How do you keep it small in a pot like that? 
My brother recently passed and I want to get a tree in his honor but I want one that is small enough to move around etc etc, I have a list of criteria, anyway, I was thinking bonsai might fit the bill


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

Sylie said:


> I know absolutely nothing about bonsai so please don't think I"m stupid when I ask this: Are they a special variety of regular trees? (like bantam vs standard chickens) or can you make any tree a bonsai? How do you keep it small in a pot like that?
> My brother recently passed and I want to get a tree in his honor but I want one that is small enough to move around etc etc, I have a list of criteria, anyway, I was thinking bonsai might fit the bill


So it's the name of an art form. When translated it means "tree in a pot", but it's more than that. MOST species can be bonsai'd. Some of my favorites however cannot. Eastern redbud have been tried by many and they never live past 2-3 years. One of the main principles of the realism of bonsai is leaf reduction, so it looks like a shrunken version of an ancient old tree. Some species just will not reduce.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

robin416 said:


> Jeez o' pete, how are you expected to keep them straight? Can there be that much physical difference that you can tell just be looking at them? Probably not.


So there is ALOT of variation, from leaf color, amount of lobes, shape of lobes, amount of serration on each lobe, growth habit of tree, and so many more factors. The experts know them all, I know a very select few lol.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

We're getting closer to peak bloom! This is also a double bloom variety.


----------



## robin416

The blossoms are gorgeous. My Azaleas didn't do much this year. 

Should I tell you that plant is bigger than the new miniature Azaleas I have out front of my house? I'll get a pic with something to give you and idea of size.

Do you have a source where Sylie could purchase a Bonsai for a reasonable price? Not sure she's got much where she lives to buy one in person.


----------



## Sylie

Robin is right, I have no access to anything but regular sized trees. We have a tree nursery but they only sell tall skinny stick trees, like 3 or 4 yrs old, not bonsai'd, just grown as a regular tree.


----------



## robin416

I might have a place near me but I'll bet it's pricey as all get out.


----------



## Sylie

I am noticing trees can be pricey no matter what size they are


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

Yea bonsai are pricey! So before buying a tree there's several factors you need to ask yourself:

Do you want it indoors or outdoors? Most trees are outdoor only.
Do you travel? They drink a lot of water and have to be watered daily during warmer season. During the winter you have to check them a couple times a week (though here in GA it never stopped raining ) But you also don't want to leave them sitting in water as that can cause root rot.
If outdoors what kind of lighting? Conifers (junipers, pines, etc) need 6+ hours of sun a day. Tropicals and deciduous are happy with morning sun (6hrs or so) and protection at the hottest part of the day.
Any particular kinds you like? Also where do you live?
Based on your answers to those questions I can probably find you something at the bonsai nursery I work at here in GA. Or know of a nursery within driving distance of you. Shipping small trees usually runs $20-30. A decent tree will start off at $100ish. If Plant City doesn't have anything I can certainly ask around!


----------



## robin416

Thanks, GCC. 

Something I never thought to ask you, have you ever started one yourself?


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

Ohhhhh yea lol. I have several from seed that are about 4-5 years old. When starting from seed, expect 10 years minimum before its a bonsai. When propagating from cuttings or airlayer, that time can be shaved a bit but not much.


----------



## robin416

When did you get into the Bonsai? All I remember is your birds, your school, your job and whatever else you could find to pile on your plate. I don't remember Bonsai.

Or please don't tell me this, that time is getting away from me.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

it was in 2015, right before I sold the birds and graduated from college and moved out of mom's house. I got into it once I was living in my apartment alone.


----------



## robin416

It's hard to warp my head around how much time has slipped by. 

I was able to backtrack how long it's been since BantyChickMom and I "met" I'm not sure I could do it with you. Too many of the old forums are gone.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

Yea is been a long time. I don't remember if it was before or after high school. I think after, which means 2010/2011.


----------



## robin416

You might have been at the very end of high school. You would bounce in and out for periods of time. Usually you popped back in when you put something else on your plate. You were also more cautious then about what you related about your personal stuff.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

Yea I graduated in 2009, and in sept 2009 was when I went into the military so I vanished for a while. Came home march 2010 and promptly got chicks lol

Also I was looking through my japanese maple book and this is a photograph of a handful of varieties


----------



## robin416

You went into the military? It's hard to keep up with whatall you get into.

I don't see my favorites red ones.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

Yea the air force briefly before they realized they had recruited too many people and sent 4000 of us back home. And that photo is just an example of some of the variations, there's thousands more!


----------



## robin416

That's wild. See, that's what I mean about keeping things close when you were still a "kid". I'm using that term loosely. But I get it. I've never been specific about much in my personal life beyond the birds. 

You know what, I started thinking about this last night. It seems to me I've seen Lowes with Bonsai in the store. Maybe not the quality you would expect but it just seems like I've seen them.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

Yes they do. We call the Mallsai lol. They're all created by a large nursery and are essentially made to die. The ficus, Fukien tea, and jades might live up to a year, the junipers they use usually die within a month or so depending on when you bought it. Junipers and other conifers will up and die if they sense that they're indoors, which most of the year they are in Walmart/lowes/home depot. But they're like Christmas trees, it takes months to show they're truly dead.
They do this so if the owner doesn't do any research, it dies and they buy another. If they do research they realize that it needs to be repotted into a real bonsai pot asap in a proper soil mix. Because they (Costa farms I believe) plant them in coconut/peat mix, which holds water so the stores don't have to water much but this rots the roots. Also they put that glued rock crap on top which actually makes it hard for the water to even get in! Plus tree roots need to be able to breathe air like the leaves. in the ground after a hard rain, as the water works its way down it pulls air in behind it. Those 4 species they use are some of the hardiest but they can only take so much.


----------



## robin416

I've found the same thing with Orchids. Many times I have to repot them soon after I bring them home because they're potted in moss. Same thing, it eats up the roots because it never dries out.

So, you're saying it is possible to get them to live if taking the steps to give them what they need. I'm guessing the big box stores don't sell potting medium for Bonsais.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

Nope! You have to get it at a bonsai nursery or online. You don't need much for one plant, so many places sell it from 1ltr and up. Me? I go through ALOT of it lol. I also prefer to mix my own components, so I usually but 18liter bags of the components.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

robin416 said:


> I've found the same thing with Orchids. Many times I have to repot them soon after I bring them home because they're potted in moss. Same thing, it eats up the roots because it never dries out.
> 
> So, you're saying it is possible to get them to live if taking the steps to give them what they need. I'm guessing the big box stores don't sell potting medium for Bonsais.


I was given one of those and I managed to keep it alive for a year. Mostly because I kept forgetting to water it LOL


----------



## robin416

That's the secret. Don't over water. I forget how many I have right now, most of them are in bloom. 

Heck, for some reason even my Poinsettia bloomed. Problem is, I don't know why.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

That's the same with bonsai. If in the right soil mix, you cannot overwater. But if in a poor mix the roots will rot. The trees I repotted this year, like those 2 forests, need heavy watering daily unless we get a lot of rain. the ones repotted last year, can skip a day. the forests will be able to skip a day here and there in a couple months once they've grown more roots and broken the soil down a bit. There is actually a heavy amount of science that goes into just the soils


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

Also I think the Azalea should be in peak bloom today, I'll check when I get home


----------



## robin416

I just thought of something, do those pots have holes for drainage? It doesn't look they would have when seeing one indoors decorating some flat surface. 

Which reminds me, I need to go get a new pot out of my truck that I need to drill some homes in the bottom before putting my MIL tongue in there. It's gotten so big that it needs a different pot but not crock kind which makes moving it really hard.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

robin416 said:


> I just thought of something, do those pots have holes for drainage? It doesn't look they would have when seeing one indoors decorating some flat surface.
> 
> Which reminds me, I need to go get a new pot out of my truck that I need to drill some homes in the bottom before putting my MIL tongue in there. It's gotten so big that it needs a different pot but not crock kind which makes moving it really hard.


your MIL tongue?!  lmao.
Some do some don't. The ones that do usually have a teeny drain hole


----------



## robin416

LOL I know there's another name for it but I can never remember it. And I still forgot to get the pot out of my truck to drill the holes. But I have been productive anyway, mowing and picking up deadfall.

So, it could be very easy to over water those in pots that have no holes, right?


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

Very. Conifers, succulents, and arid species like olives really really having their feet wet as we call it.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

So these are some of my collection pots at the office. As you can see they have large drain holes that you cover with mesh. Good pots also have wire holes to make it easier to wire the tree to the pot.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick




----------



## robin416

Why are they at your office?

The holes are a lot bigger than I thought they'd be. I thought maybe multiple holes like the post in the lower left, ignoring the big hole in the middle.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

These are my tiny pot collection. I brought these in while we were moving and I just never brought them back home. They're displayed on an empty shelf. So tonight I finally got around to working on 2 of the ones that desperately needed it this year. A dawn redwood and a rose of sharon. The redwood was shipped to me by a friend, and I'm glad I repotted it because I found some rotten roots. The rose of sharon was dug out of a neighbors yard 2 years ago. I did some carving to try to remove an unsightly knot. Which was covered in cut paste to prevent infection. Now I used old soil for these. Most bonsai artists will reuse soil because some parts dont break down as quickly, and its expensive!


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

I forgot the azalea!


----------



## robin416

GaChicken_Chick said:


> These are my tiny pot collection. I brought these in while we were moving and I just never brought them back home.
> View attachment 32200
> View attachment 32202
> View attachment 32204
> View attachment 32206


That second sentence has me confused. Didn't bring them home?

I keep scrolling through the pics, it looks like there's a lot of small gravel in the mix.

Will they drop their leaves for a while now that they've been repotted or are enough roots there it won't have much affect?

And you have got to show me pics of the Rose of Sharon when it blooms!!!

BTW, you keep this up and I might be in trouble.

Hey wait, what's going on with the chicks?


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

So at home I had a designated shelf for my tiny pots and Japanese vases. At work I have a bunch of shelves from when they used to keep everything in paper, which are now empty. In preparation to move I decided to bring my pots and vases to decorate the shelf and keep them from getting broken or lost in the move, and I meant to take them back home and set them up but I never have.

So they shouldn't drop their leaves. I didn't really cut any roots, mostly just worked some of the old bad soil out. I cut roots before they leaf out, after they leaf out I generally don't mess with them too much.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

Also the chicks are growing like weeds. I thought I had a cochin but the comb isn't right, I'm pretty sure its a bantam light brahma! Came from the bantam bin at TSC


----------



## robin416

OK, now that makes more sense. You were actually answering my question. I thought you were talking about the two trees and that they were at the office.


----------



## robin416

Brahmas are stunning birds so that's not a bad thing. How are the coops coming?


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

Oh the coops aren't being built yet. I'm waiting on that stimulus check or my taxes to come in LOL. Otherwise I repaired the old coop enough to hold them, and put it against the house with a round of fence around it so nothing can get at them.


----------



## robin416

Hurry up checks so GCC can get her birds in their new digs officially.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

LOL I'm no where near done designing it. I'm not good at building so I'm not sure what all to buy


----------



## robin416

Is the old coop salvagble and large enough to use? Maybe that might be the way to go. I repurposed a couple of buildings in TN for the birds.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

Yea it's serviceable enough for now. It was given to me, but its one of those cheap TSC coops with a home made run attached (8ft long by 4ft wide)


----------



## robin416

Ah yeah, not going to work with the number of birds you're going to end up with.


----------



## 444lover

Yesterday I fixed the tan truck. Today I was going to try again to clean out the tile ditch but with the chance of rain today I might start on the black truck and see how our new metal.garage roof does in the rain. If I had the money I'd go to Muncie and get the posts and chicken wire to put up more fence to keep the ducks out of the fence row, I can't go through another day last yesterday, I'm getting to old for that, especially with my COPD .


----------



## robin416

I just came in from getting my birds ready for the storm tonight. We're in that area that it could get nasty. 

Even without COPD when we reach a certain age physical work can be challenging if there's too much of it at once. Which there normally is. 

Hurray on the truck being fixed, it's been a while now since you started having problems.


----------



## 444lover

I've had things wrong with the tan truck for years,the wiper motor has only been bad for about 6 months or so. I've still got to get the air bag clock spring fixed so the air bag,horn and cruise control will work again. The black truck,mine anyway,had both rear shock upper brackets break,that's my next project. The wife's black truck's horn went out and I've still got that to fix too. Plus I need to get her door lock's fixed somehow,either by freeing them up with WD40 or replacing them. Neither 1 works with the key so if her battery would go dead there wouldn't be anyway to unlock her doors since everybody's been using the electric button on her key chain since before we got it.


----------



## robin416

Rust on those shock brackets? Or were you overloading it? It's one of the things I don't have to worry about down here, no salt on the roads. 

I had a gas tank strap break from rust when I still lived further North. Later the rear bumper fell off. The car had started it's first ten years in MI and ended in N. VA.


----------



## BantyChickMom

I've been MIA for a few weeks, just working, taking care of the home front and helping dd and sil where they've been out of work or either short on hours. And also working on a project when possible. Hoping to have this ABC blanket finished mid week, then back to the sunflower squares.


----------



## robin416

This has been kind of a confusing time. And add all the stress of not knowing what's next doesn't leave a lot of time for messing around with other stuff. 

The projects must be one of those things you find relaxing.


----------



## BantyChickMom

Yes, it is relaxing, BUT with gardening season fast approaching, I won't have as much time in the evenings so I'm trying to finish everything baby related while I have the time. Plus I'm eyeing a couple other home projects too.......extending the front porch outward another 6' and replacing kids tub with shower and ceramic tile surround. The tub would have already been in progress, but I held off in case I had to help the kids financially. DD has had 32 hours over 2 weeks and SIL was laid off 3 weeks ago. Waiting on unemployment to see how much missed time will be compensated. And I want to be able to go in the store and look at color options and buy without hurrying to get back home.


----------



## BantyChickMom

On the gardening......last year the deer came early and I spent about $200 additional adding on to the height of the netting and covering tops of the low fencing with pumpkins for the wedding, and everything came back out, full of blooms. Then I made the decision to weed eat around the netting, which loosened it and the damn deer got back in at the bottom. So I gave up at that point. 
This year I've got to replace some posts and I plan to place them closer so I'll have to buy more to completely enclose. Problem is it's been wet and isn't drying out for us to till again before the next rain moves in. As soon as the weather cooperates, readying the garden is first priority


----------



## 444lover

robin416 said:


> Rust on those shock brackets? Or were you overloading it? It's one of the things I don't have to worry about down here, no salt on the roads.
> 
> I had a gas tank strap break from rust when I still lived further North. Later the rear bumper fell off. The car had started it's first ten years in MI and ended in N. VA.


Rust,it's a '94 so it's 26 years old and they've never been changed,they are still rivoted to the frame,talk about a job to get them off. I got rid of my '85 F150 back in 2,014 and it was so rusty the guys at the scrap yard said the tool box on the bed probably weighed more than the truck . I had to weld a new floor pan into the driver's side so I wouldn't have to brake like Fred Flinstone ,the passenger side was about half gone. The tailgate fell off once,the bumper too. I also had a Plymouth Fury once that the frame rusted out so bad that the leaf springs went up into the trunk.


----------



## robin416

BantyChickMom said:


> On the gardening......last year the deer came early and I spent about $200 additional adding on to the height of the netting and covering tops of the low fencing with pumpkins for the wedding, and everything came back out, full of blooms. Then I made the decision to weed eat around the netting, which loosened it and the damn deer got back in at the bottom. So I gave up at that point.
> This year I've got to replace some posts and I plan to place them closer so I'll have to buy more to completely enclose. Problem is it's been wet and isn't drying out for us to till again before the next rain moves in. As soon as the weather cooperates, readying the garden is first priority


It's hard to know what to do right now when we have no idea which direction this thing is going to go. I do wear a mask now when I go into the city. I have hand sanitizer and sanitizer hand wipes in my truck.

I'm not even going to try doing a garden. I had to put sun shade up for the tomato plants to keep them from being cooked. Maybe I'll do something in August, the high heat can get small plants all the warmth they need and the cooler temps of Fall won't burn them up.


----------



## robin416

444lover said:


> Rust,it's a '94 so it's 26 years old and they've never been changed,they are still rivoted to the frame,talk about a job to get them off. I got rid of my '85 F150 back in 2,014 and it was so rusty the guys at the scrap yard said the tool box on the bed probably weighed more than the truck . I had to weld a new floor pan into the driver's side so I wouldn't have to brake like Fred Flinstone ,the passenger side was about half gone. The tailgate fell off once,the bumper too. I also had a Plymouth Fury once that the frame rusted out so bad that the leaf springs went up into the trunk.


I know it's not funny but it felt good to laugh first thing in the morning. I wish I could have seen your face when you found the leaf springs in the trunk.

Yeah, the red truck I got rid of was a 94 and started to have metal fatigue issues. I drove that thing for 18 years and missed the heck out of it.


----------



## 444lover

I was driving the car when the leaf springs went through the trunk,just driving along and all of a sudden boom and the back end dropped way down. I stopped and check it out and saw what had happened. I jacked it up and put a couple old brake drums between the springs and what was left of the bottom of the trunk,it got me home but eventually even the brake drums popped through. I've got 2 '94 Ford trucks,a Ranger and a F150. During that time frame Ford used some cheap Chinese steel in the suspension parts. I've had to change all the leaf spring shackles and brackets on both trucks and the front shock towers on the F150 because they all broke.


----------



## robin416

Your off the wall fixes kind of mimic mine. That gas tank strap? I tied it up with bailing twine, it was still there when the bumper fell off. When I was 16 I took my father's old Hillman to the store. When I got in and hit the accelerator there was nothing. Popped the hood, saw where the linkage was separated. Pulled the rubber band out of one of my pig tails and wrapped it around the linkage so I could drive home.


----------



## 444lover

Yep,I can see me doing things like that if I was in your situation. I use to rig stuff up all the time since I couldn't afford to fix things right,especially in an emergency. You know,duct tape can fix about anything  .


----------



## robin416

Yep, I've got several rolls here at the house.


----------



## 444lover

I'm getting low,I need to get more......and WD40.


----------



## robin416

Got two or three cans of that floating around too. Another one I like is liquid graphite and lithium grease. I guess that's two.


----------



## 444lover

I like lithium grease too but I've never had liquid graphite. I use to have powdered graphite,but when I got rid of the corn burning furnace I let it go with it,since I got it for lubricating the auger on it.


----------



## robin416

It's in some sort of wetting agent. I guess that's to allow it to penetrate tight spaces easier. I used it on the door locks of one of my trucks, can't remember now which one it was. Probably my old red one. Or it was my old Bronco. 

I used it on door hinges too. Not sure I'm overly impressed but it didn't make the mess that WD40 does when trying to keep a hinge from squeaking.


----------



## robin416

444lover said:


> I like lithium grease too but I've never had liquid graphite. I use to have powdered graphite,but when I got rid of the corn burning furnace I let it go with it,since I got it for lubricating the auger on it.


It was bugging me about the graphite, did I lie to you about what I had? Actually, no. I have both, the powder and they call the other graphite oil.


----------



## 444lover

I wouldn't have questioned it,I figured after you mentioned it that they probably had it in a liquid of some kind. I just had never looked for it.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

So how did everyone fare in sundays storms? My mom was on the edge of a tornado track and had a large branch go through the roof. Otherwise knocked down a ton of trees in the neighborhood. I didn't have one knocked over bonsai lol.

Here's pics of some of my chickies. Chonk is the white one. Pretty sure that's a bantam light brahma pullet. Then is Ikaros, a ameracauna/ EE pullet (brown/black), then Ms Fleek the other Am/EE pullet. Spoiled rotten is what they are. I've ordered my dozen buff laced bantam polish eggs today, I'm super excited. Been years since I've hatched.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

And from last weekend.... this is one japanese maple I've mentioned before. Red Filigree, it is a super fine delicate red lace leaf. I want one if these someday but they need protection from our harsh afternoon sun. This one is a landscape tree (my boss also does some landscape work)


----------



## robin416

Chonk is mine. 

Could you get your boss to send me one of that variety Japanese Maple? I've never seen one like that and I can see why it's your favorite.

Most of the worst of the storm went north and south of me. Quite a bit of wind and rain but no limbs through the roof.


----------



## robin416

444lover said:


> I wouldn't have questioned it,I figured after you mentioned it that they probably had it in a liquid of some kind. I just had never looked for it.


Funny thing is, I don't remember buying the powder. And I doubt hubs did. He was WD40 for everything.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

robin416 said:


> Chonk is mine.
> 
> Could you get your boss to send me one of that variety Japanese Maple? I've never seen one like that and I can see why it's your favorite.
> 
> Most of the worst of the storm went north and south of me. Quite a bit of wind and rain but no limbs through the roof.


We adore our Chonk Bedonkadonk! That is the only tree and it's $500. and 5ft tall, about 100 lbs lol. He gets these from a nursery in TN, I'm not sure where though.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

If I had enough time I'd airlayer a couple branches off of it. But that takes a few months and it could sell any day


----------



## robin416

Well, I guess I can love both from a distance.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

Yea I'd love that maple but no way I could bring it home. I'll send plenty of pics of chonk. Shes under this chick pile lol


----------



## 444lover

robin416 said:


> Funny thing is, I don't remember buying the powder. And I doubt hubs did. He was WD40 for everything.


Like I said before I bought the powder specifically for the auger on the corn furnace,I hadn't even heard of it before that. It turned the whole inside of the auger and the corn black.
I've only bought WD40 a couple of times in my life,I have 3 or 4 cans of penetrating lubricant in the garage but they're all different kinds. I may even still have an old can of WD40 out there,not sure,but it's probably about empty.


----------



## robin416

GaChicken_Chick said:


> Yea I'd love that maple but no way I could bring it home. I'll send plenty of pics of chonk. Shes under this chick pile lol
> View attachment 32360


LOL If you hadn't said anything I never would have realized she was there.


----------



## robin416

444lover said:


> Like I said before I bought the powder specifically for the auger on the corn furnace,I hadn't even heard of it before that. It turned the whole inside of the auger and the corn black.
> I've only bought WD40 a couple of times in my life,I have 3 or 4 cans of penetrating lubricant in the garage but they're all different kinds. I may even still have an old can of WD40 out there,not sure,but it's probably about empty.


I pick stuff up because it looks interesting, that I'll find lots of uses for it. And I usually do. Luckily it's almost all garage stuff I find so my house isn't overloaded.


----------



## 444lover

I don't do that but our house and garage are both overloaded. Well there's plenty of room upstairs but it's too hard on us to go up them very often so we only use it when we have to. We have a pretty small house.


----------



## robin416

444lover said:


> I don't do that but our house and garage are both overloaded. Well there's plenty of room upstairs but it's too hard on us to go up them very often so we only use it when we have to. We have a pretty small house.


My house isn't very big either but luckily I'm more apt to get rid of stuff in the house. It's outside that can be a problem. I'll run across something and wonder why did I buy this? Then low and behold a week after finding it I'll have a use for it.

Hubs had an issue with me saving cut lengths of wood. I'd find all kinds of uses for them. Then he'd be working on something and realize that my odd pieces were actually pretty handy.


----------



## 444lover

It sounds a little like I run into. I'll hold onto something for awhile thinking I might need it later. After awhile I just think nah I won't need it and I pitch it. Sometime later I'll need it and kick myself for throwing it out .


----------



## robin416

444lover said:


> It sounds a little like I run into. I'll hold onto something for awhile thinking I might need it later. After awhile I just think nah I won't need it and I pitch it. Sometime later I'll need it and kick myself for throwing it out .


Exactly! So, I don't throw anything away. At least not out in the garage.


----------



## 444lover

robin416 said:


> Exactly! So, I don't throw anything away. At least not out in the garage.


If I didn't throw stuff out occasionally it would wind up like our house in town,I'm not going through that again. When we moved out here the garage loft in town was still full of clothes and other stuff we hadn't used in 16 years. We didn't even need to move all that stuff up here from Ky,let alone store it. We threw it all out then and I haven't missed any of it. The garage loft here is full of stuff dad stored in it,I don't even have any idea what's all up there .


----------



## robin416

There could be treasure up there! What are you waiting for? 

I don't move things out of the house into the garage. If it doesn't have a place it goes.


----------



## 444lover

It's possible,he use to collect old bottles,stamps and coins,but I'm sure he sold them all a long time ago .
We normally don't but my first wife was a terrible housewife,she didn't clean for crap. We had a spare room in Kentucky and it somehow eventually got to where there was about foot thick layer of dirty clothes covering the floor. During the move we didn't have the time to clean them all so we through them in garbage bags and stored them in the garage. The same thing happened when we moved to Portland about the clothes on the floor. When we got divorced I spent endless hours cleaning up all those clothes and all of hers got thrown out. What the boys didn't want got thrown out too,they still lived with me so it was easy to ask .


----------



## robin416

Truthfully, I think most women hate house work but enjoy doing things outside so much more. I think that's why I keep mine with less stuff in it, that doesn't leave me with a ton of stuff to do inside. I don't have chotkis setting all over to be dusted or a ton of furniture to vacuum. Less is more when it comes to the house. 

I won't send you a pic of the garage though.


----------



## 444lover

My garage isn't real bad and my current wife isn't a slob like my first one,my second one wasn't either.


----------



## robin416

How many wives? I might be losing track here. 

I'm really bad about working hard outside, dragging out whatever I need to do that work and then being too whooped to put it away when I'm done. Then it gets so bad I have to take a few hours putting everything back where it belongs.

I have this big sheet of plastic from the Guinea pen laying in one of the garage bays, I've told myself everyday since I took it down I really need to get that folded and put away. It's still laying there.


----------



## 444lover

I'm on my 3rd wife. Divorced the first one and the 2nd passed away from an aneurysm,which they should've caught and fixed,but that's how it goes sometimes.

I get the same way,I've got a brand new toilet sitting in the garage I bought in 2,012 still sitting in the box. I've got 9 or 10 44 mag. shells sitting on my reloading bench that's been there since December when deer season went out,I don't remember where I got them from,I have shells stored in 3 or 4 places. The geese are a couple weeks old,I still haven't cleaned out the incubator other than taking out the shells.


----------



## robin416

Two husbands here, divorced the first one. My second died just under two years ago now. Still miss him like nobody's business.

OK, you win. I don't think I've got anything that's been sitting around waiting on me since 2012. But I just came in from folding that big sheet of plastic and putting it away. Rain is coming and I needed the wide open spaces outside to fold is so no more dragging my feet.

Still won't show you a pic of the garage though.


----------



## 444lover

Yeah loosing a spouse is hard,probably harder than loosing a kid,not sure though,haven't lost 1 of those. It took me over a year and a half to get over the pain,figured getting back into meeting people would help so I joined a few online dating sites,it helped. That's how I met my 3rd wife.

Oh come on,where's your sense of humor? I'll show you a picture of mine if you show me a picture of yours .....Just kidding .


----------



## robin416

There won't be another partner in my life. It took me 20 years to stumble across the one man that I could live with comfortably. It took me another five years to say yes to getting married.

Tomorrow is a rain day. I just might use that day to work in the garage. I sold a lot of stuff out of it, mainly power tools I would never use but I'm still seeing things that need to go away. Not tools, just stuff.


----------



## 444lover

I didn't think I would after loosing mine either but after awhile I couldn't take the pain and loneliness. 

Sounds like a plan,I've got to finish mowing the yard......whoopee .


----------



## robin416

I have absolute certainty that he will be the last. I don't want anyone else in my space. 

I did my mowing. Looks like after the storms tomorrow night I'll get to pick up more deadfall. I really need to find out what it would cost to have a tree company in here to do something about my trees.


----------



## 444lover

The weather hasn't been cooperating around here,it rains for days,gets cold again and so on. Shoot,the last 3 nights in a row it got down to around freezing and the days have only been in the 40s. I've been busy with other things too though. Today and tomorrow are suppose to be in the 50s and partly cloudy so I'm doing it while I can. 

I wouldn't have any idea on the trees,I do all that myself. I've had neighbors use them but I've never asked about the cost since I do it myself.


----------



## robin416

Remember the bad storms in the SE last weekend? Looks like that's what we're looking at again tomorrow night. 

I can't do these trees. They're giant oaks. Some of these branches are as big as trees and are over the house and garage. And many of the dead ones still on the trees probably weigh several hundred pounds and are 20 or more feet in the air.

I have tossed a tow strap over lower big dead branches and pulled them down with my truck but these others are just too high.


----------



## 444lover

Oh,I've never dealt with trees like that,sounds like those need dealt with by a professional. Surely if you called a company they could give you an idea of the cost,like maybe come out and give you an estimate.


----------



## robin416

I guess living down here for so long I don't realize these trees are quite a bit larger than those that grow up north. When Hurricane Michael hit the trunks on the Oaks never moved that's how massive they are. But smaller diameter trees like the pines fell all over the place.

The only reason I haven't done it yet is cost. It could probably be more than a grand to get a tree company out here to address the issues.


----------



## 444lover

Maybe you could find somebody to do it for the wood itself,like somebody that burns it or sells it for burning for heat. Down there there's probably not as much of a demand for it like up here though. I've had a few of mine taken down that way. I've had guys coming to me asking if there was any they could have for burning.


----------



## robin416

The big branches hanging over the house are the biggest problem. Without the proper equipment it would crush the roof if something went wrong. The dead branches aren't worth much of anything. Except being home to a bunch of bugs.


----------



## 444lover

Dead branches are the best for burning. If it can be done it'll probably have to be done like the big maple tree I had to have cut down that would've crushed our bedroom if it had fallen. The guys fastened a rope to it,we have used chains too,then hooked it to his truck. After cutting part way through he pulled it the direction we wanted. When I was young dad and my neighbor did that to a few using a tractor.


----------



## robin416

Not a chance that I'd want to bring the dead branches in to be burned. I'm not kidding when I say they're full of bugs. I usually tow them to the burn pile to keep from getting eaten up.

When I still had a tractor I used it a lot for removing unwanted trees. I'll have to get a pic so you can see what I'm dealing with.


----------



## 444lover

Fried bugs might be tasty on pizza . Sorry, couldn't resist .

Sounds good. I cut off a big limb the size of a tree off my maple beside the house,I thought it was interfering with my satellite dish but wasn't. Talk about a job lol.


----------



## robin416

You can have my share, I don't eat pizza. 

Did it turn out to be trees further from the house that were too tall? Had that issue in GA. And if the trees where my dish is pointed get any taller I'll be screwed.


----------



## 444lover

It's only about 20 feet from the house I'd say and it's as tall if not taller than our 1-1/2 story house. It was the width of it that was in front of the dish. When the limb came down it was only a couple of feet from the shed which is also about 20 feet from it. It was as big around as a basketball where it fastened to the trunk.


----------



## robin416

So what was the problem with your satellite?


----------



## 444lover

I think it needs a new eye on it because our download speeds are terrible now. The first year to year and a half it was fine but all of a sudden it went to crap. As long as we have data it works ok.I've called them 3 times and they keep saying there's nothing wrong,because with data it's fine. Since we've had them though which isn't even quite 2 years yet,we would go through the monthly data in 2 days and we can't afford to buy more but we still had good download speeds,good enough to suit us anyway. The guy that installed it said the company was bad about fixing things,he was an outside contractor for them . He said lots of times the eyes would go out and the speeds would drop but as long as everything worked when you had data the company wouldn't do anything. He said lots of times he'd go ahead and fix it by putting on a new eye and send them the bill and usually,key word there is "usually" , they'd pay the bill. I didn't want to chance it and have been fed up with them since the first few months anyway because anytime it gets real cloudy or rains we'd loose our internet. When the weather's good it was fine. Our contract don't run out until next month and as soon as it's up I'm having them shut it off. The service is so bad that about 5 months ago I went back to our old supplier and have been paying for both services since it was going to cost me over $500 to shut the dish off early,damn contract . The satellite dish I'm only using for watching Netflix a couple of hours a day. The reason we went through so much data is we both play an online game most of the day and watch a lot of Netflix in the living room which both use a lot. The old supplier doesn't have data limits like the satellite company.


----------



## robin416

I’m without power right now and computer is dead. I’ll catch up later tonight.


----------



## robin416

Could your download speeds be because too many are home and clogging the service? I full expected it to be a problem for me but since I use cell service it hasn't happened. 

I had satellite for my internet and hated their customer service so cancelled when the contract was up.

I'm running a genny now. Power may be out another 24 hours.


----------



## 444lover

There's only 2 of us here and my wife stays up all night and said even at 3 or 4 in the morning when our bonus data was suppose to be on that the speeds were still terrible. I'm just done with them,I shouldn't have ever changed in the first place.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

Sooooooo I have this now. It was found freshly hatched and alone. I believe a late hatcher. City ppl found it, and no rehabilitators are accepting animals because of covid. So I told them to bring it to me. Was ice cold when they brought it, but by the time I got it home it had warmed considerably (hot water bottle on the ride home). Now happily chirping, eating and drinking. 
On another note, justin called and my hatching eggs arrived!!!! We're both so excited!


----------



## robin416

Oh man, now what? Do you have any clue what breed it is? But it is adorable. 

But you know what? That's the GCC I've come to know.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

So pretty sure its Canadian 
The hatching eggs are 12 Buff Laced Bantam Polish and a handful of Silver Laced Bantam Polish.


----------



## robin416

Ah man, that's going to be a challenge. 444lover ended up with two CG eggs in some that he bought. It was fun until the birds began to mature then trouble started with his ducks. 

Polish babies hatching in 21 days. Something to look forward to. 

Boy can you tell it's Spring with all these peeps hatching.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

With only one gosling (and we have no waterfowl otherwise) we hope to integrate it with the chickens.


----------



## robin416

I'd talk to him. If it ends up being a gander it will probably go after the chickens during breeding time. He's had a major headache with the two he hatched. They started going after his ducks. He doesn't have any chickens.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

I hope its a girl! I told Justin that there is a chance of it flying away as well. The geese I had before (including lone males) didn't bother the chickens even during breeding season. I wonder if they were different enough to where they just don't see them as mateable


----------



## robin416

I think the difference is wild versus domestic. 444 keeps both ducks and domestic geese, he didn't usually have a problem. 

And yes, it might leave to go find a mate if it's a gander but that won't happen for two or three years. His two moved down the road to another place that has lots of ducks. And maybe geese, I don't remember now. But they've never left completely.

They might this year, they'll be two years old.


----------



## robin416

Here's someone you might want to talk to about Polish.

https://www.chickenforum.com/threads/hi-from-polish-bantum-new-mum.14828/


----------



## 444lover

GaChicken_Chick said:


> Sooooooo I have this now. It was found freshly hatched and alone. I believe a late hatcher. City ppl found it, and no rehabilitators are accepting animals because of covid. So I told them to bring it to me. Was ice cold when they brought it, but by the time I got it home it had warmed considerably (hot water bottle on the ride home). Now happily chirping, eating and drinking.
> On another note, justin called and my hatching eggs arrived!!!! We're both so excited!
> View attachment 32454


It looks almost identical to my African Greys I just hatched. I'm not sure what Canadian look like when they're that young,when I got mine they were already about a month old but I think they had more black and brown on them. I'll see if I can find some pictures of them,I'll have to look through my dvds.
Here's the ones I just hatched about a week ago. With my schedule it'll probably take a few days to find pics of the Canadians,if I don't forget about it .


----------



## robin416

Did you post pics of the original four? I'll go look at the original post to see if you did.

And I thought you got eggs from that Amish farmer.


----------



## 444lover




----------



## 444lover

robin416 said:


> Did you post pics of the original four? I'll go look at the original post to see if you did.
> 
> And I thought you got eggs from that Amish farmer.


No they were a few weeks old,his African Brown hatched them and was raising them. They were in the pen with all the other ducks and geese and I think he had something else,forget now. I hatched 1 goose last year that I bought but something got it about a week after I put it in the building. I don't even recall what breed it was,probably African Brown though.
Is that 1 picture showing up for you guys,I'm just getting a box with a X in it?


----------



## robin416

Yeah, I can see it. It's of two of the baby geese.

You didn't post pics of the CGs as little ones. You actually never posted them in geese at all, they just sort of showed up in your original duckling post.


----------



## 444lover

Here's the original post of when I got the Canadian,it was posted as 2 more Africans but I also said they might be Canadian,that was right after I got them and you can tell they're a few weeks old.
https://www.chickenforum.com/threads/2-more-african-browns.13310/

With hers having black feet they probably are Canadians.


----------



## robin416

That all went down while I was absent from the forum. At least there are some early pics of them. 

I had to go look at GCC's pic again, I was hoping there wasn't black feet. But hers does look lighter colored than your two did.


----------



## 444lover

Really,you think? Hers looks awful black to me. Hmm,I guess she'll find out in a couple of months . My picture wasn't in focus very well and the lighting in there isn't all that great either.


----------



## robin416

Yeah, it's more the color of the four you have now. Maybe a little less of the dark coloring. But did you see the color difference of the feet? Hers are black, yours are yellow. 

Guess I need to see what breeds have black feet.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

SPOILED BRATS!!!! So its pouring rain this morning. Went to put the babies/Peach out and not a single one would stick their head out of the carrier. I got them out and they all started crying. Keep in mind their pen was completely dry. I'm like sorry guys you're too big to stay in the house now.


----------



## robin416

If we went long stretches without any rain mine would stress out when it finally happened. And they were adults for the most part.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

Also here is a pic of Chonk


----------



## robin416

I love that pic. How the heck did you do that? Please tell me Chonk was up high and that you weren't lying on the ground.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

She was on Justin's shoulder.


----------



## robin416

LOL I didn't even consider she was on someone's shoulder. That's an even better pic.

Is he off because of the virus?


----------



## 444lover

robin416 said:


> Yeah, it's more the color of the four you have now. Maybe a little less of the dark coloring. But did you see the color difference of the feet? Hers are black, yours are yellow.
> 
> Guess I need to see what breeds have black feet.


That what I was talking about in my last post was the feet,not the color of the bodies,mine were way to old to tell by the bodies. The feet of my 4 now aren't yellow,they're sort of a gray. The feet of the Canadians were black and I mean black,like hers.


----------



## robin416

OK, now that makes more sense. I hope it's not after the trouble yours gave you.

BTW, any idea where they are now? Still down at Fred's?


----------



## robin416

This forum really has some issues. My post wouldn't show up until I refreshed it.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

He's working from home because of the virus.


----------



## robin416

Well, that's a nice perk. Do you still have to go in? 

Hey, do you ever post pics from your phone straight to the forum? I've got someone struggling to post pics. I guess I could play with mine and figure it out but I'd rather have someone else that has good experience doing it.


----------



## 444lover

robin416 said:


> OK, now that makes more sense. I hope it's not after the trouble yours gave you.
> 
> BTW, any idea where they are now? Still down at Fred's?


I assume so,every once in awhile I'll hear them honking over there. They haven't been down to Ron's in awhile I don't think,I haven't seen them there anyways when I drive by. Fred's pond is too far from the road to see them unless they come around the 1 corner on my side of the hill.


----------



## 444lover

robin416 said:


> Well, that's a nice perk. Do you still have to go in?
> 
> Hey, do you ever post pics from your phone straight to the forum? I've got someone struggling to post pics. I guess I could play with mine and figure it out but I'd rather have someone else that has good experience doing it.


I have done it once or twice but I'm not really that experienced,I always have to figure out when I try to.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

That's how I post all my pics! I go to upload file>my files>internal storage>DCIM>Camera


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

And yes I'm still going in every day


----------



## robin416

GaChicken_Chick said:


> That's how I post all my pics! I go to upload file>my files>internal storage>DCIM>Camera


Great, I'll post that on her post. I guess I should play with it.

Poo, he gets to stay home and you have to go in.


----------



## robin416

OK, people go here https://www.chickenforum.com/threads/what-chicks-are-these.14834/#post-166208 and post your two cents.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

*sigh* chicken math


----------



## robin416

You're in a bad way, those aren't chickens. What breed? Do you know?


----------



## 444lover

Them look like geese.


----------



## robin416

I'm hoping they're not CGs.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

Pretty sure they're africans. Weren't labeled though


----------



## robin416

I see the dark feet, just maybe you'll get lucky with the found baby.


----------



## 444lover

Well after about 10 years I finally got the airbag,cruise control and horn fixed in the F150,I also got the horn fixed in the wife's truck. All of this after I got the shocks fixed in my other truck but now I think the battery's about had it and the check engine light came on a few times so I've still got something that needs checked out. Been a busy week in the mechanic field for me this week .


----------



## robin416

At least you were able to tackle the repairs when it was warmer than below freezing. 

Hubs had a check engine light come on, turned out it was the EGR valve. Well, I guess there was another it happened to and it was the EGR and something down the line from the EGR, can't remember now what it was.


----------



## robin416

BCM, I see you're here. I was going to take pics of my Orchids and post them. I also wanted to tell you to tell your daughter that one of the secrets to getting them to bloom is cool nights. That's why mine bloom in the Winter time, the house is very cool at night.


----------



## robin416

Most of them are blooming. Some bloomed early Winter so they're done for now.


----------



## BantyChickMom

It's beautiful Robin! My dd moved hers farther away from the window to reduce the light but no signs of a bloom. She's had it a year and has managed to keep it alive thus far.


----------



## TomC

I can't let my wife see that pictures. She loves flowers and her favorite color is lavender. If she sees that, I'll be headed to the nursery.


----------



## robin416

If she could remember to move it to somewhere cooler at night she could probably get it to bloom. They really are pretty hardy if not over watered or under watered.

The one in the lower right died on me a couple of years ago. I learned, sadly, that the crowns shouldn't get wet. That was my oldest orchid, I couldn't bring myself to dump it. I'm so glad I didn't because it started growing in the Spring again.

I had no clue what I was doing when I got my first one. The blooms were a shock to me until I started looking for information.


----------



## robin416

TomC said:


> I can't let my wife see that pictures. She loves flowers and her favorite color is lavender. If she sees that, I'll be headed to the nursery.


Just in case, Tom. The blooms last for months. You know if she ever sees this post.

Somehow three of us got to talking about Orchids, no wait it was four. One of them killed theirs right off the bat. BCM's daughter has one, leaves look healthy but she's waiting on it to bloom.

You live in a good spot for blooming. Cool nights in the Winter would be just the ticket.


----------



## robin416

Today is a day of having someone here to do things. Things that I can't tackle alone.

During the power outage after the storms I broke my electric garage door. It felt funny when I pulled the cord but you know, if the door has to be open it has to be open. When I went to shut it via electricity the motor whirred but didn't move. The mechanism that is supposed to be snagged on the thingy to pull it open and closed isn't attached. So for security until it can be fixed there's a screw driver holding it closed. 

Then there's my pressure washer. It's not new. It's been used a ton. It doesn't even tell me it wants to start. 

And if he's comfortable with some straight forward plumbing I want a water cutoff closer to the house so that when plumbing work needs to be done you don't have to go all the way out to the road to cutoff at the meter.


----------



## BantyChickMom

I finally got a new pressure washer last month, it's a necessity here, lol. The old one I had for about 15 years and wasn't worth $200 to replace the pressure valve. 
Currently we are getting the garden ready for planting this weekend, and I'm hoping I've finally figured the deer out and can keep them at bay. 
Next will be getting the pool ready. Of course I'm working on crochet projects in between the home stuff and working. And I really should pressure wash the deck before adding chemicals to the pool, no need in washing dirt in the pool and wasting chems. Maybe June or July I can get more than 2 days without rain and will be able to stain both decks, at least that's the plan.
Somewhere in between all that, I'll be replacing the kids bathtub with a shower and ceramic tile surround.....just waiting on this virus to calm down so I can go shopping for the tile.


----------



## robin416

I think I probably should go the same route as you, BCM, and just get a new one. I bought this one used nearly ten years ago so it might be time to let it go. Like you, pressure washers are a necessity here. Maybe I'll go to Dothan tomorrow and get one.


----------



## Sylie

My daughter had an orchid once, it had a bloom when she got it and it never bloomed again and after about 2 yrs, it died altogether, I wish I had known this information back then! We searched the internet and couldn't find any information like this about it.


----------



## robin416

Sylie said:


> My daughter had an orchid once, it had a bloom when she got it and it never bloomed again and after about 2 yrs, it died altogether, I wish I had known this information back then! We searched the internet and couldn't find any information like this about it.


Honestly, Sylie, I kill the easiest house plants. Don't know why but somehow the Orchids and I just clicked. Which has become a problem because I have a tough time saying no to just one more.

I think some of the reason mine have done well is that I forget about them. Which means I don't over water but they will stress if I forget for too long.


----------



## 444lover

I had this little guy right off the back porch,sorry for the dirty windows .


----------



## robin416

It looks like it was eating the dirt. There must be some minerals there that it needed.


----------



## 444lover

I'm not really sure but a few times he moved his head before I started recording I thought I saw a small spot that looked like a root of something. It was about flush with the dirt so it might have just been where he had been biting.


----------



## robin416

I'm surprised I haven't seen rabbits like I have in the past couple of years. I wonder if the fox family is the reason for that.


----------



## 444lover

It could be. I'm surprised I see as many as I do with all the coyotes we have around here. About every night our motion light comes on out back and several times I've seen 2 or 3 rabbits out there,I know they're the ones that tripped it. It's nothing for me to see a couple out in the yard about every day. I even found a nest they were building beside the same little tree out by the pond that they made 1 by a few years ago. We have a least a couple litters of them in the fence row every year. My beagle Annie loves it of course .


----------



## robin416

I've only seen two so far this year. Our Winters have been so warm the past few years we've had a bumper crop of them and it wasn't unusual to see at least one everyday.


----------



## BantyChickMom

Mother's Day gift, it's solar powered


----------



## TomC

Cute.


----------



## robin416

I love it! Where did they get that from? 

FYI, I really thought you were going to say you made it. That's the kind of thing you'd think of making.


----------



## BantyChickMom

I think they got it at Lowe's. My daughter said she didn't know what to get me since I never say I want anything but she knew I'd like the chicken, lol. They also saw a turtle that she liked so I'm sure we'll be adding a turtle to the collection soon.
Worked all weekend and finally got the garden planted except for a few other plants that my youngest will pick up tomorrow. Posts set in concrete, 7' deer netting with 2x4s at the bottom, a new pack of batteries ready for the game cam, and shotgun on standby.


----------



## robin416

I was just at Lowes last week buying that pressure washer you told me I needed. I was on a mission and didn't shop the store. I'll bet I know right where I'd find them if I go to town this week.


----------



## BantyChickMom

Life is much easier with properly working tools


----------



## Sylie

Holy cow that's so awesome!! Now I have to go to Lowes...


----------



## robin416

Except now I need to do those jobs.


----------



## robin416

Sylie, your post only showed up after I did mine. Gremlins are still hanging with us.


----------



## TomC

Be careful Robin. I think I see a pattern developing here. That's twice in a row she's sent you to Lowes.


----------



## robin416

It's almost ready to get started. I need to put oil, gas and hook up the water. But before I got everything wet I decided to pick up deadfall it what would normally be a back yard. I got two pickup bed full that are ready to have a match put to them.

There are two branches that are too big so I'll have to tow them out. 

Then on to the pressure washing. Then treating my house to keep bugs out. Then, then, then . . . It's just never ending.


----------



## BantyChickMom

TomC said:


> Be careful Robin. I think I see a pattern developing here. That's twice in a row she's sent you to Lowes.


BAHAHAHA!


----------



## BantyChickMom

And here's the turtle. I'll have to get one of it lit when it's dark


----------



## robin416

Nope, Mr. Roo is still my fave. Even lit the turtle won't take over first place.


----------



## BantyChickMom

We are a little bit biased to chickens, lol


----------



## robin416

Ya think? LOL But your new roo does make a statement.


----------



## BantyChickMom




----------



## robin416

Nope, Mr. Roo still has the title.


----------



## TomC

My middle daughter would love that, she's a turtle nut.


----------



## robin416

Now she's got you going to Lowes.


----------



## BantyChickMom

And my mission is complete!


----------



## robin416

Should have known she had an agenda.


----------



## TomC

BantyChickMom said:


> And my mission is complete!


I knew she had ulterior motives!!!


----------



## robin416

You should have remained quiet when you picked on me about it. Guess where I'm going tomorrow? You got it, Lowes. But my mission is construction materials.


----------



## TomC

I go to Lowes on occassion, but I mostly go to Menards. I like their 11% rebates. I get stuff for about the same price as Lowes or Home Depot, then I get to use the rebate checks to buy tools and toys. The last couple of weeks, I've been there so much building the chicken coop, they're starting to know me by name. I gotta go either today or tomorrow to get stuff to start building the run.


----------



## robin416

We don't have Menards here so it's either Lowes, Home Depot or other smaller hardware type places. 

I am not looking forward to picking up the lumber tomorrow. I really don't like cruising at 65 mph with my tailgate down with a bunch of lumber back there. I'd leave it up but I'm picking up 20 of them, I'm not sure that would be good for the tailgate.


----------



## TomC

Are you just getting 2x4's? If so, 20 should be fine with the tailgate up. If your worried about scratching it, take an old rug or something to lay across the top before you load them.

I'm fixin' to head out now, I've got to take my trailer though. Everything will fit in the truck bed, but it weighs about 1200 lbs. That's a bit much for my Dakota pickup.


----------



## robin416

Yeah, 2X4s. PT. The couple I bought the other day were still wet and weighed a ton. Maybe this batch won't be. 

LOL My poor old GMC got loaded up with a ton in the bed more than once. It's also probably why the rear end went.


----------



## BantyChickMom

No home chores for me today, taking the evening off to catch up on crocheting


----------



## robin416

That sounds like a pleasant evening activity.


----------



## 444lover

I'm still up to about 5'7" .


----------



## robin416

I'm not allowed to say what I'm thinking. Just suffice it to say, that's one heck of a way to return to the forum.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

Sooo I've been away again what have i missed? Currently home off work awaiting the results of my first covid test. Have been running nonstop as usual lol. But coworkers have tested positive, and popped up with a cold.


----------



## robin416

Dang, woman. I hope it's negative. How is your other half doing? 

Did you see the link for Danathome and his bonsai conundrums?


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

I haven't. Where is it at? Justin's been good. Just working a ton from home.


----------



## robin416

Give me a minute, I'll go dig the link up.


----------



## robin416

https://www.chickenforum.com/threads/pet-serama.15666/page-9#post-185362


----------



## danathome

Reading this reminds me that I still need to get some of the bonsai ready for winter; those that need to go dormant.

Should anyone be interested I can post pictures. Those bonsai that I have left are nothing fabulous; my best trees succumbed to TN's weather and a period of time when I couldn't care for them as needed.

If I were younger I'd start anew, but at 66 there's no point in starting trees that take decades to grow into magnificence.


----------



## robin416

danathome said:


> Reading this reminds me that I still need to get some of the bonsai ready for winter; those that need to go dormant.
> 
> Should anyone be interested I can post pictures. Those bonsai that I have left are nothing fabulous; my best trees succumbed to TN's weather and a period of time when I couldn't care for them as needed.
> 
> If I were younger I'd start anew, but at 66 there's no point in starting trees that take decades to grow into magnificence.


GA_Chick told us quite a bit about her bonsai but I think most of it is in PM's. I'm going to go searching, I think she posted pics here on the forum somewhere.


----------



## robin416

Nope, didn't find them on the open forum.


----------



## robin416

Dan, post 114 in this topic is where she's started pics of some of her bonsai. I knew it was on the forum somewhere. I didn't stop to reread but there might be bits and pieces about their care.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

AAAAHHHHH ROBIN LOOK AT THESE WEE ORCHIDS! One of my bonsai friends has a big orchid collection


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

danathome said:


> Reading this reminds me that I still need to get some of the bonsai ready for winter; those that need to go dormant.
> 
> Should anyone be interested I can post pictures. Those bonsai that I have left are nothing fabulous; my best trees succumbed to TN's weather and a period of time when I couldn't care for them as needed.
> 
> If I were younger I'd start anew, but at 66 there's no point in starting trees that take decades to grow into magnificence.


My tropical bonsai (mostly willow leaf ficus) are all in, and my outdoor guys haven't been moved yet. If I can muster the energy I plan on building my winter storage soon.


----------



## robin416

GaChicken_Chick said:


> AAAAHHHHH ROBIN LOOK AT THESE WEE ORCHIDS! One of my bonsai friends has a big orchid collection
> View attachment 36532


How the heck? I think I need one or two of those. I have enough room for something that tiny.


----------



## robin416

GaChicken_Chick said:


> My tropical bonsai (mostly willow leaf ficus) are all in, and my outdoor guys haven't been moved yet. If I can muster the energy I plan on building my winter storage soon.


Did you get your results yet?


----------



## Poultry Judge

GaChicken_Chick said:


> AAAAHHHHH ROBIN LOOK AT THESE WEE ORCHIDS! One of my bonsai friends has a big orchid collection
> View attachment 36532


Wow, that is interesting and cool!


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

robin416 said:


> Did you get your results yet?


Yea I'm positive for covid. So off work for a week or two. Yayyyy


----------



## robin416

Now I understand the energy remark. But knowing you always burning the candle at both ends I couldn't be sure you were positive.

Heal quickly. Take is easy. If Justin is still healthy let him pick up some of the chores. I know that goes against the grain but it's OK.


----------



## Poultry Judge

Be well, our thoughts are with you!


----------



## robin416

I'll need to have GA_Chick to do the math here but we've been on the same forums for about ten years or maybe more now. She disappears and then poof, there she is.


----------



## danathome

GaChicken_Chick said:


> My tropical bonsai (mostly willow leaf ficus) are all in, and my outdoor guys haven't been moved yet. If I can muster the energy I plan on building my winter storage soon.


I have one willow leaf ficus that looks more dead than alive. Others include Chinese Umbrella, Ginseng Ficus, Some kind of tea, Ponytail Palm, Chinese Jade, more than a few where the name has been lost to my memory, Wisconsin Elm, Japanese (an evergreen), Wisconsin Soft Maple, Japanese Maple, and more where the name is gone.


----------



## robin416

Dan, post pics. She's really good at identifying the different plants. At least pics of the ones you forgot the name of. She might be able to help with the Ficus too.


----------



## Hencackle

Oh my goodness those flowers are tiny! (Post #356) I can’t imagine...whoa, I’d squish them by mistake.


----------



## robin416

I hate that she posted those while she's feeling under the weather. Now I have to wait until she says if they're bonsai or a new species.


----------



## Overmountain1

Teensy orchids make me want to start up my green thumb again.... I used to have somewhere around 30 houseplants and another big bunch of potted (and planted) plants outside... then I got extra lazy- oops I mean busy!- and stopped caring for them. I’m down to about a dozen of my favorite staple plants!


----------



## Overmountain1

Overmountain1 said:


> Teensy orchids make me want to start up my green thumb again.... I used to have somewhere around 30 houseplants and another big bunch of potted (and planted) plants outside... then I got extra lazy- oops I mean busy!- and stopped caring for them. I'm down to about a dozen of my favorite staple plants!


Meh, figured I'd share a few pics for fun... used to love caring for them etc, and just.... stopped? Idk! Pics from 2 diff spring, 17&18, and the strawberries are an example of how many I get several times from them. I use them as the green foliage off to the right in front of the door. They're pretty year round really. 
And then you can see what the one spot looked like prior to becoming a chicken dust bath (pic 2)!


----------



## robin416

Very pretty but I get how much work they are. GCC knows I have a bunch of Orchids, I think that's why she posted those teeny ones.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

robin416 said:


> Very pretty but I get how much work they are. GCC knows I have a bunch of Orchids, I think that's why she posted those teeny ones.


Yup! They're teensy orchids. I am sleeping almost constantly right now with all 3 meds theyve got me on having drowsy side effects. I did snap a few autumn pics but my trees didnt show off much this year


----------



## Overmountain1

Love orchids, I didn't even share any of mine. Not currently flowering so kinda boring.


----------



## robin416

GaChicken_Chick said:


> Yup! They're teensy orchids. I am sleeping almost constantly right now with all 3 meds theyve got me on having drowsy side effects. I did snap a few autumn pics but my trees didnt show off much this year
> View attachment 36650
> View attachment 36652
> View attachment 36654
> View attachment 36650
> View attachment 36652
> View attachment 36654
> View attachment 36656


It's probably more than your meds making you sleepy. You're sick. Being sick also causes you to sleep more.

It looks like all of the plants made the move OK and are happy with their new digs.


----------



## robin416

Overmountain1 said:


> Love orchids, I didn't even share any of mine. Not currently flowering so kinda boring.


My Vanda surprised me by blooming. Two of the Phals are in full bloom, another has buds.


----------



## Overmountain1

Yaaay! I get so excited when I see that vine/stem start creeping upwards!

GCC- beautiful anyway! Love them, thanks for taking the time to share! I like visual aids.


----------



## Hencackle

Just look at all the pretty pictures. Got my eyes full, thank you Overmountain1 and GaChicken.


----------



## robin416

LOL We're moving into Winter and looking at lovely summer plants.


----------



## Poultry Judge

Overmountain1 said:


> Love orchids, I didn't even share any of mine. Not currently flowering so kinda boring.


Beautiful!


----------



## Poultry Judge

Overmountain1 said:


> Meh, figured I'd share a few pics for fun... used to love caring for them etc, and just.... stopped? Idk! Pics from 2 diff spring, 17&18, and the strawberries are an example of how many I get several times from them. I use them as the green foliage off to the right in front of the door. They're pretty year round really.
> And then you can see what the one spot looked like prior to becoming a chicken dust bath (pic 2)!


The chickens are volunteering to help with plant care!


----------



## Overmountain1

robin416 said:


> LOL We're moving into Winter and looking at lovely summer plants.


Meh, I've always been a little backwards!


----------



## robin416

Well, you can keep posting pics like that of Summer blooms all you want during the long cold Winter.


----------



## Poultry Judge

Yes! It's already a little bleak here with no leaves.


----------



## Overmountain1

Agreed! These are from my rose Bush and will be included in my tattoo. I've waited til I'm almost 40 to finally get one- so I figured I'll go big or go home! The guy I am having to do it is booked thru July, so I have to wait til then. It's going to be a full sleeve, too! Anyway, I'm excited if you can't tell. So hard to wait that much longer cause I'm ready now! Lol Oh- and the edge of one of the flowers is going to be the shape of Chip's comb kinda hidden in there.  Total nerd. Yep. And my hermit crabs, my bunny I used to have, and some other pretties too. I think I need a bigger arm...

Anyone got any cool tattoos they wanna share?  (PG only of course!)

Roses. Possibly shared a pic once before but too bad.


----------



## Overmountain1

Oh- and I swore I’d never buy another rose Bush. Then I saw this one. Made a liar out of me!


----------



## robin416

Your photos are amazing. You and Kimmi could go into business.

Did you see that tiny bug on the blossom? 

No tats here.


----------



## Poultry Judge

Cool pic!


----------



## Overmountain1

You're truly too kind! I'm only grateful that phone cameras have caught up to where they are now, or I'd never get what I do- it does really and truly make it pretty easy now. But- thank you. I enjoy it when I'm in the mood.


----------



## robin416

I don't say things I don't mean. You're good. I've seen it in other pics you've posted.


----------



## Poultry Judge

Are you still working on your website pictures and such with your husband?


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> LOL We're moving into Winter and looking at lovely summer plants.


Are you sure???? When I was out by the duck's kiddie pool, one of the large potted bushes surrounding the pool was all budded to bloom! It's the weather this year. We had a killing frost in May and now it's the middle of November and no killing frost. Turkeys getting ready to nest and spring blooming bushes blooming now! I think we may have hibernated through winter and it's now Spring!!


----------



## robin416

I didn't hibernate through anything but wish I had. I noticed like three blossoms on the massive Azalea in the front yard. So yep, our poor plants and animals just don't know how to act.


----------



## Overmountain1

Thank you Robin. 

Yes, I'm trying to get the site live by Monday, but I was sick at 3am into today and that kind of threw me off my game today! Yuck. Hate that.

Anyway- yes Dan, the weather does feel like spring here too! We are enjoying it, but it's definitely weird.


----------



## robin416

Please don't get the virus. We already have one on the forum with it.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> I didn't hibernate through anything but wish I had. I noticed like three blossoms on the massive Azalea in the front yard. So yep, our poor plants and animals just don't know how to act.


My mother-in-law moved to Henderson, TN from Chicago three years ago. The azaleas in her backyard bloom every Fall! You're right, Some plants and animals don't know how to act. If his weather keeps up I'm expecting our WI iris to bloom. Our little almond tree bloomed in the Fall last year. I'll check tomorrow and see if it's blooming again; can't see it from the house.


----------



## danathome

Overmountain1 said:


> Thank you Robin.
> 
> Yes, I'm trying to get the site live by Monday, but I was sick at 3am into today and that kind of threw me off my game today! Yuck. Hate that.
> 
> Anyway- yes Dan, the weather does feel like spring here too! We are enjoying it, but it's definitely weird.


Stop being sick and that's an order!! We've been here four or five years and every winter is "weird". Our first winter here the temperatures were in the 70s on Christmas Day; we were out in shorts and tees. Stupid Tennessee can't do anything right-HA.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> Please don't get the virus. We already have one on the forum with it.


A scary thing. The net say that the mortality rate for those who get the virus is 34%. That means that 34 people out of every 100 that get Corvid die. That is scary, and yet, people, overall, don't act scared. Next time you go out count the people you see without a mask and gloves. Watch for people out doing frivolous things. Watch how many are not six feet apart. All of which explains why so many people are getting sick!


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

Yea I'm worried about one of my coworkers. Everyone got it pretty mildly but the girl I share an office with is currently in the hospital with pneumonia and just had to have a plasma transfusion.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

I trimmed my Serissa today, but caught the blooms


----------



## robin416

Yep. And those not wearing them either won't look you in the eye or have a look daring you to say anything about it.


----------



## robin416

GaChicken_Chick said:


> Yea I'm worried about one of my coworkers. Everyone got it pretty mildly but the girl I share an office with is currently in the hospital with pneumonia and just had to have a plasma transfusion.


Do you think it was the antibody plasma? That could be a good thing for her.

Someone who used to be on the forum has had her son's MIL die of it last week, a grandson that had it and recovered. Now her 70 year old brother has it. But they still get together for stuff.

I don't get it. And she's tired of me pounding on her about it.


----------



## robin416

GaChicken_Chick said:


> I trimmed my Serissa today, but caught the blooms
> View attachment 36732


You must be feeling better.

Now if we can get Tom to post some pics while you're here maybe you could lend him a hand with his.


----------



## Overmountain1

Well, let’s quantify that bc it DOES sound really scary. Ok, so about 80% of people who catch it, (or between 70-80, whoever you listen to) are totally asymptomatic. Many of these don’t even know they’ve got it. Of those remaining 20%, only about 2% require hospitalization. And then, of that 2%, about 34% do perish. So, it is and it isn’t. They don’t tell you all that, they don’t qualify it, they throw out this extra scary statistic and let it ride. Hope that helps? Info from the CDC info sent to the PD. Possibly somewhat off bc it’s been a month or so since we discussed, but that kinda sums it up. It’s scary but not nearly as lethal as they’d like us to think at the same time. It’s a mess.

Also, ventilators carry an inherent risk, all on their own and their own mortality rate. Additionally, someone may have died of a heart attack while they have Covid, and it is still counted as part of the statistics.


----------



## danathome

GaChicken_Chick said:


> Yea I'm worried about one of my coworkers. Everyone got it pretty mildly but the girl I share an office with is currently in the hospital with pneumonia and just had to have a plasma transfusion.


You and yours will be in our prayers.


----------



## Poultry Judge

GaChicken_Chick said:


> I trimmed my Serissa today, but caught the blooms
> View attachment 36732


Very nice!!!


----------



## Poultry Judge

Ohio has a curfew again. I wish people around here would take the mask wearing seriously.


----------



## robin416

Heck, with all of these people traveling for the holiday the numbers are going to rocket up.


----------



## Poultry Judge

It's gonna be weird after next week.


----------



## danathome

Overmountain1 said:


> Well, let's quantify that bc it DOES sound really scary. Ok, so about 80% of people who catch it, (or between 70-80, whoever you listen to) are totally asymptomatic. Many of these don't even know they've got it. Of those remaining 20%, only about 2% require hospitalization. And then, of that 2%, about 34% do perish. So, it is and it isn't. They don't tell you all that, they don't qualify it, they throw out this extra scary statistic and let it ride. Hope that helps? Info from the CDC info sent to the PD. Possibly somewhat off bc it's been a month or so since we discussed, but that kinda sums it up. It's scary but not nearly as lethal as they'd like us to think at the same time. It's a mess.
> 
> Also, ventilators carry an inherent risk, all on their own and their own mortality rate. Additionally, someone may have died of a heart attack while they have Covid, and it is still counted as part of the statistics.


If the intent is to scare people, it is not working and they need to try harder! Until there is fear people will continue as they are and the virus will continue to spread. Much of what I read is incomprehensible to the average person and needs to be written so everyone understands.


----------



## Overmountain1

You are right. But, at the same time, it is good to know it isn’t quite as much of a killer as they say- IF you are healthy. That’s really the whole trick of it.



Ok that was a bit long. And the truth is, it’s not hard to wear a mask. And if you don’t like masks, tie a bandanna around you- it’s not hard, doesn’t have to be anything complicated, or even all that thick now. But, y’all know I’m with you. I just don’t think it’s fair for them to let people believe that 1/3 of all who catch this die- bc that is absolutely terrifying. This is scary, and at different levels for different people depending on their risk level mostly! People are selfish, but it isn’t hard to wear a mask. Virginia has a mask mandate too. It’s been bad in our area, but they predicted this, bc it’s the pattern of any outbreak. It spreads in the cities, we get s bit of a break while it starts to decline, but then it starts really getting into the more rural areas, it’s just that it takes longer. So now they’re all blowing up like the cities were before. We are close to a vaccine everyone, just hang in here for a few more weeks!


----------



## robin416

I guess all the hospitals running out of room and care providers isn't enough to convince some that it's not the flu. We raced past the annual flu death totals with this virus several months ago.


----------



## Poultry Judge

And we have a ways to go.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

The hardest part is that there are still so many unknowns with the virus. My friend had asthma, which made her high risk and put in the hospital. If you dont have any prior respiratory or circulatory issues you'll probably get a mild case like me. That seems to be the going trend. 

And I hear ya on the weird weather. I have several azaleas with a handful of blooms. And yesterday it was in the upper 70s


----------



## robin416

Think about how many people have health challenges, high BP, asthma, diabetes and the list goes on.


----------



## danathome

A few nights ago two young men showed up to buy some birds; no masks-no gloves-and drunk. I'm thinking of putting up a sign: *NO MASK, NO GLOVES, NO SERVICE. 
*
As for the vaccine-I hope... I do know that a vaccine is good only as long as the virus doesn't mutate and become something different.


----------



## Poultry Judge

danathome said:


> A few nights ago two young men showed up to buy some birds; no masks-no gloves-and drunk. I'm thinking of putting up a sign: *NO MASK, NO GLOVES, NO SERVICE.
> *
> As for the vaccine-I hope... I do know that a vaccine is good only as long as the virus doesn't mutate and become something different.


And no drunks! Who would do that? We have a Covid sign up about social distancing.


----------



## danathome

Poultry Judge said:


> And no drunks! Who would do that? We have a Covid sign up about social distancing.


Those that don't care about others and those that are ignorant (lacking knowledge) of their actions and how it might effect other people.

Personally, I think numerous people just don't understand the virus and need to be educated in terms they understand or forced to do what's needed. Our state and federal governments have not done a good job in educating the masses about Corvid 19 or mandating what should have been done long ago.


----------



## robin416

Careful folks. We don't want this thread to wander into territory it shouldn't. Covid is a hot topic but we have to be mindful of what we say about it.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

On another note, first day back at work today! I can definitely feel my energy is down. But I have PLENTY to keep me busy. 2 weeks worth of emails to weed through. Field trial permit and horse trail permit applications to process. While I was gone they only allowed one person in office and she had a lot more to do on top of busy phones.


----------



## danathome

GaChicken_Chick said:


> On another note, first day back at work today! I can definitely feel my energy is down. But I have PLENTY to keep me busy. 2 weeks worth of emails to weed through. Field trial permit and horse trail permit applications to process. While I was gone they only allowed one person in office and she had a lot more to do on top of busy phones.


*I wish you a great first day back at work!*


----------



## robin416

GaChicken_Chick said:


> On another note, first day back at work today! I can definitely feel my energy is down. But I have PLENTY to keep me busy. 2 weeks worth of emails to weed through. Field trial permit and horse trail permit applications to process. While I was gone they only allowed one person in office and she had a lot more to do on top of busy phones.


One of the women on my road that had it back in Oct still says her energy levels are not where they normally are.

Go easy.


----------



## Poultry Judge

Well, good luck, hope it goes well.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

Well Lauren finally got to come home Wednesday night. She's utterly exhausted and still very weak. My stamina and strength is slowly coming back. I'm not looking forward to this cold snap. I've got to rush home after work today to throw frost blanket over all my bonsai. And I'm going to hook up a heat lamp for the youngsters and a wind break. They're 3 months old but they're my babies they will be cold with a low of 24 Tuesday night. Everyone sleeps in the back storeroom of the house but I'll have to put them out at 7am. Robin I need to get pics of my silkies. They are baffling me on gender. 2 look like obvious males, but my favorite one has a giant round tail and head crest, very talkative like a hen, but crows every single morning. One of the other silkies crows as well.


----------



## robin416

From everything I've seen and heard about this virus she's going to have a long recovery. I hope she fully recovers and doesn't have lingering symptoms. 

That business about feeling tired and weak is the same thing my neighbor mentioned going through after she recovered. She's like you, rarely stops for more than a moment so it's been frustrating.

Ouch, 24. That's cold for that area so early.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

Yea it was lows in the 50s last week and it is supposed to be 27 tonight, 24 tomorrow night, and 28 wednesday. I am going to put up plastic sheeting on part of the front of their pen, with the heat lamp on another part. I've also got to put the new heat lamp and bulb into the well pump house.


----------



## robin416

Are you home or at work? Can Justin do any of that for you if you're at work?


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

I'm at work. He can't do any of it because I haven't bought everything yet


----------



## robin416

LOL That's a good reason for him not doing it before you get home. 

How are you going to do that stuff in the dark?


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

I'll have about 30 mins of light. That should be plenty of time, and if not I have a 6000 lumen light I can put out there lol


----------



## Poultry Judge

That will work! I have a portable Ridgid rechargeable floodlight that I carry at night and now I can't live without it. We are supposed to get 6-8 inches of snow tonight. I am not ready for it!


----------



## robin416

Snow is a possibility where GCC lives but it would shut the world down if they get it in that area. At least PJ you live in an area that can get four inches and still function.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

They said we might get a flurry tonight but thats it. I would love some snow! And you're right it does shut everything down lol.


----------



## robin416

Just think, if you had some snow you'd be off work and have plenty of time prepping the birds for the cold weather.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

That I would! The state gives us snow days


----------



## robin416

I did not know that. I don't imagine they have to use them very often.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> Snow is a possibility where GCC lives but it would shut the world down if they get it in that area. At least PJ you live in an area that can get four inches and still function.


Nothing shuts down around here. I remember freezing rain would shut everything down in Harlan, Kentucky! Ice was indeed dangerous with all the hills.


----------



## Poultry Judge

Poultry Judge said:


> Nothing shuts down around here. I remember freezing rain would shut everything down in Harlan, Kentucky! Ice was indeed dangerous with all the hills.


I'm tired of all the rain this Fall, last night at one in the morning I finally gave up and pumped the well in the basement down about five feet, because it was overflowing around the base of the furnace. The furnace is on bricks, so the water is mostly annoying but it hasn't overflowed in fifteen years.


----------



## robin416

Can you be a little more clear on what the heck you were doing? Do you have a sump pump or does your basement want to be a covered swimming pool?

Excess rain has been a headache for several this year. I got enough unlike what happened last year.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> Can you be a little more clear on what the heck you were doing? Do you have a sump pump or does your basement want to be a covered swimming pool?
> 
> Excess rain has been a headache for several this year. I got enough unlike what happened last year.


The short answer is, the basement would be a swimming pool if that uncovered well was not pumped right now. Because the water table is high anyway, many farms around me have an outside well, (mine is 32 feet), and an inside basement well, (to control the water, 24 feet deep, 3 feet in diameter, mine is currently at 0 feet). I have a sump pump but it is not adequate to control the well if it overflows, in which case I have to pump the well with one of my well pumps and send the water to the ditch at the road.


----------



## robin416

Well, that was something new. I never knew wells could overflow but as I sit here and think about it it makes sense it can happen. The well is below ground so if the water table comes up . . .


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

Poultry Judge said:


> Nothing shuts down around here. I remember freezing rain would shut everything down in Harlan, Kentucky! Ice was indeed dangerous with all the hills.


See that's what a lot of northerners don't get about GA. We don't get snow, we get snow that almost immediately melts to slush then refreezes to solid ice overnight.


----------



## robin416

And no equipment to deal with it. Before I left Fannin Co they did start staging salt trucks at the top of the hills on the four lane.

When I first moved to AL we had an ice storm, several days later Bob and I went to the city north of us. I was amazed to see guys with sand in pickup beds, shoveling by hand onto the bridges. 

TN did brine roads but only the main roads. Country roads like I lived on and that I had to use to get anywhere were not touched.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

The last couple of years they've been pretty good about brining/salting the roads beforehand. The tricky part is whether it actually snows, or it rains before transitioning to snow and washing that salt off the road.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> Well, that was something new. I never knew wells could overflow but as I sit here and think about it it makes sense it can happen. The well is below ground so if the water table comes up . . .


Yes, the top of that well is seven feet below ground. The pickup for the outside well is 32 feet below ground.


----------



## robin416

GaChicken_Chick said:


> The last couple of years they've been pretty good about brining/salting the roads beforehand. The tricky part is whether it actually snows, or it rains before transitioning to snow and washing that salt off the road.


I remember that happening a couple of times in TN. But since they didn't touch the country roads at all it didn't matter much to any of us living on them.


----------



## robin416

Poultry Judge said:


> Yes, the top of that well is seven feet below ground. The pickup for the outside well is 32 feet below ground.


Do you this well for the house water?


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

robin416 said:


> I remember that happening a couple of times in TN. But since they didn't touch the country roads at all it didn't matter much to any of us living on them.


Luckily they hit all of our roads. They learned after that Atlanta debacle a few years ago lol


----------



## robin416

Yeah, I know about snow debacles after living in N. VA for years. Fools didn't have snow equipment out until after the snow happened during rush hour. Then school buses would get stuck for hours trying to go up hills.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

TSILKIE HELP!!!! 
The first one, Ash, is confusing the hell out of me. Big fluffy butt. Has squatted for me a couple times. Talkative like a hen. Crows every single morning. what the hell Ash. 
The black crows and pretty sure that is a rooster tail? Same with the 2nd blue? Except that blue does not crow but it is very timid. Roughly 3 months old




























p


----------



## robin416

Girl, you've got some messed up birds. Going by the tail only the last two do look like males. What would help is seeing them on a surface that doesn't feel slick to them. The first one looks like there is a lot of leg hidden under those feathers. 

There are no streamers on any of them which makes it more confusing. What about combs?


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> Do you this well for the house water?


I use the outside well for the house and barn. The inside one is plumbed to use in an emergency and will last about 4 days in dry weather. You certainly could not pump it dry right now.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

robin416 said:


> Girl, you've got some messed up birds. Going by the tail only the last two do look like males. What would help is seeing them on a surface that doesn't feel slick to them. The first one looks like there is a lot of leg hidden under those feathers.
> 
> There are no streamers on any of them which makes it more confusing. What about combs?


Ash (the first one) has always been the tallest and largest of the 3, but it is also 3 weeks older than the others. Wee (the black) was the youngest when I bought them (3 days old) and he has a wide comb. I'm 99% sure that one is a boy. Cinder, the other blue, I have no clue on but am leaning towards boy. Ash is my favorite and is staying regardless, but I have no freakin idea what gender it is!!


----------



## robin416

Ash looks female but there appears to be a leggieness you see in males. He/she might end up like Chicklett and you won't know until it lays an egg. The crowing is an issue though.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

I'm not counting the crowing much though. I've had quite a few crowing hens. Peach crows with she gets really mad


----------



## robin416

GaChicken_Chick said:


> I'm not counting the crowing much though. I've had quite a few crowing hens. Peach crows with she gets really mad


That's one way to get noticed. LOL


----------



## Poultry Judge

GaChicken_Chick said:


> I'm not counting the crowing much though. I've had quite a few crowing hens. Peach crows with she gets really mad


I'd like to see a video of that!


----------



## robin416

Today I got to go out and start cutting down more trees. I decided to just drop them then spend the next day piling them up. It's supposed to rain tomorrow so I'll burn while retrieving the mess I made. 

My challenge now is that I need to take my brushcutter in. It doesn't want to idle so I'm guessing it needs the carb adjusted.


----------



## Poultry Judge

Wow! Lots of work!


----------



## Poultry Judge

If you are adjusting the carb, you can first try choking it with your thumb while it's running, if there is a dirt particle, that will often dislodge it, as might some spray carb cleaner, while it's running. Don't go too far on your idle or air mixture screws, if it was running well before, the final setting will be pretty close to where you were initially.


----------



## robin416

I'm not going to attempt it. The Stihl place isn't far from me and they'll get it running right in short order. Heck, it's a new machine, it might not cost me anything. Plus I need a couple new saw blades.


----------



## Poultry Judge

Yes, they should adjust it for you for free.


----------



## robin416

This morning was a good morning to burn deadfall and the first trees I cut down. So that's what I did. Then I thought I'd go ahead and fire up the brush cutter and just keep the trigger depressed some to keep it from stalling and cut down a few more trees. 

At one point I let up on the trigger and it idled just fine. 

And of course I had to stop what I was doing, walk through the woods and drive the Guineas back home from the neighbor's property.


----------



## Poultry Judge

Why aren't they helping?


----------



## robin416

You'd have to ask them because they're mad that I keep making them come home.


----------



## Poultry Judge

Guineas!


----------



## robin416

Yep.


----------



## Poultry Judge

All they want is to be free!... except when they get hungry.


----------



## robin416

Or they're jonesing for peanut suet.


----------



## Poultry Judge

That too!


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

I'm still kickin! lol. I need to take new pics of the silkies, they still have me confused. My favorite (Ash) has stopped growing, has a rounded tail, but still crows and made a roosterly snarl the other day. The other 2 are now bigger than Ash and have the curved tail feathers, and the black crows. The other blue has always been more submissive and that one will sell if it truly is a boy.


----------



## robin416

Have you gotten caught back up now? How is Jason doing? Did he escape contracting the virus?

Chicklett was 8 months old before I had her figured out. It was the egg she popped out that told me.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick

Yea we're fine. Another outbreak happened but mostly with my field staff and not at the office. Justin didn't catch anything.


----------



## robin416

How the heck did he luck out?


----------



## robin416

This morning was more burning. Does it sound like that's most of what I do around here? It should because it's true. 

I had a heck of time getting the fire going, all green wood, I finally gave up and went in the house to put clothes in the washer. I went out for something and low and behold I saw flames. Great, started managing the fire and things were going really great. Then the wind came up and I had to kill. I hated it. I had worked so hard to get it going and now I'm intentionally killing it. 

I went around and collected a couple of truck loads of stuff I had cut down last week. I need to get out there and cut it into manageable lengths before it rains.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> This morning was more burning. Does it sound like that's most of what I do around here? It should because it's true.
> 
> I had a heck of time getting the fire going, all green wood, I finally gave up and went in the house to put clothes in the washer. I went out for something and low and behold I saw flames. Great, started managing the fire and things were going really great. Then the wind came up and I had to kill. I hated it. I had worked so hard to get it going and now I'm intentionally killing it.
> 
> I went around and collected a couple of truck loads of stuff I had cut down last week. I need to get out there and cut it into manageable lengths before it rains.


You do a ton of work cleaning and burning!


----------



## robin416

Like you don't have a bunch of the same thing you do everyday. 

This place was empty for a couple of years, then with Bob's illness I lost two years cleaning out all the crap. So, there's bunches of it. I get some cut down then stand back and realize there's more to take down. But I have to burn what I cut before I get all wild and crazy cutting down more to be burnt.

It's starting to be noticeable now that clean up is progressing.


----------



## Poultry Judge

That's good!


----------



## Overmountain1

That's awesome! You just be safe when you're doing that stuff too- keep some form of communication nearby. I'm sure you do, but still. My mothering instincts hate for you to be alone doing all that! 

You are a rock star, Robin! I'm happy to have 'met' you. Ok, and that said.....

Yesterday the hawk was torturing my chickens and hanging out just behind the coops in the. Eighties tree, lording over them. The boys, were understandably, in a tizzy til I had the kids chase it off.

Right after this, we are visiting the littles, and realize one of the roosters has a beak injury! Second time he has had a chunk taken out of the top (just by his nares.) Styptic powder and a dab of bluekote to disinfect and... wait! One of the little pullets has the exact same injury. Now what? We know who did it, and the timing indicates it was while the hawk was around, and that he got too rough with the two who challenged him right then. The offender slept alone til he started crowing in the garage at 5:50....  Then I stuffed him in on the floor of the coop in the dark, a little lesson in pecking order indeed, letting everyone wake up above him. Even if he could see to get up there, there is barely space in the perch- they are getting a second one added ASAP anyway. I'm rly hoping Clock calms down. I'll separate him out as needed, and maybe with his buddy TicTock. Except that was one of the injured parties already. Who knows. Seriously- always the chicken drama y'all!


----------



## robin416

Truthfully, OM, I would much rather be out there doing that stuff than just about anything else. I'd like to pretend I don't also have the inside of a house to take care of but pretending doesn't really work. 

So how many more coops are in your immediate future? It's probably going to come down to that so you can have some peace when it comes to the boys cutting up.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> Truthfully, OM, I would much rather be out there doing that stuff than just about anything else. I'd like to pretend I don't also have the inside of a house to take care of but pretending doesn't really work.
> 
> So how many more coops are in your immediate future? It's probably going to come down to that so you can have some peace when it comes to the boys cutting up.


They generally don't have to be separated by much, sometimes one bachelor pen will do it.


----------



## robin416

More of the same this morning. Fire then going nuts cutting down trees. Boy, did I cut down trees. I was getting tired and knew it was time to quit. Plus I was starting to see smoke instead of sawdust when I was cutting. That pretty much tells me it's time for a blade change. 

And like OM mentioned, we're all going to hit with some cold. So time to switch up and get ready for that.


----------



## Poultry Judge

I just came in from welding on the combine all day, nice day with a little sun!


----------



## robin416

How is that coming? Did you get it done or is there more? 

You never did show any close ups of how much it got destroyed. Although wasn't that hanging off the tractor looking like scrap metal?


----------



## Poultry Judge

The combine is the big thing. It's a repair work in progress. The destroyed scrap metal was the manure spreader, which at this point is going to get salvaged for some of the parts. The junk and parts not being used goes back to the farm junkyard in the woods. Sometimes stuff gets recycled, sometimes it's just target practice.


----------



## robin416

That's right. You've got so much in the process of being repaired or drug out of the woods I can't keep up with what is what. 

So, the manure spreader is toast. 

I get recycling. It gets done around here but at a much smaller scale.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> That's right. You've got so much in the process of being repaired or drug out of the woods I can't keep up with what is what.
> 
> So, the manure spreader is toast.
> 
> I get recycling. It gets done around here but at a much smaller scale.


The manure spreader is not salvageable but it's worth it to keep some of the iron parts as the price of antique farm parts continues to go up.


----------



## robin416

Sell those parts and have enough for something a little more in this century.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> Sell those parts and have enough for something a little more in this century.


Not much on this farm is worth too much!


----------



## 444lover

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year everybody.
I gave up on fixing my truck. I got it all back together except for putting the bed,tool box and rear tires back on it,I'm waiting on my son to come over and help me with those. After the first of the year we're going to pull it over to my neighbor that owns a garage and let him figure out what's wrong with it. I told him I won't have the money to fix it until tax time but since I've known him his whole life he let's me pay him whenever I can. I just hope it isn't too high.


----------



## robin416

Merry Christmas to you and the wife, 444. 

Now I understand why you've been so absent lately. Even without the virus threat you've had a heck of year. I hope from here things ease up on you as we move into the new year.


----------



## robin416

Poultry Judge said:


> Not much on this farm is worth too much!


Hey! I'm not sure the birds or cats are going to appreciate that opinion of them. Or horses and whatever else you have hanging at the farm.


----------



## 444lover

robin416 said:


> Merry Christmas to you and the wife, 444.
> 
> Now I understand why you've been so absent lately. Even without the virus threat you've had a heck of year. I hope from here things ease up on you as we move into the new year.


Thanks. Like I always say,it can't get much worse.


----------



## robin416

When it's like that for me I just want to bang my head against a wall for a while. Then I come to my senses and deal with it. 

Are the CG's gone?


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> Hey! I'm not sure the birds or cats are going to appreciate that opinion of them. Or horses and whatever else you have hanging at the farm.


You mean like the owner? He's not worth too much either!


----------



## robin416

That's because the human has worn himself to a nub using baling twine and chewing gum to keep equipment running that is older than most of us on this forum.


----------



## Poultry Judge

I've got plenty of baling twine, need more chewing gum! Oh, and lots of duct tape!


----------



## robin416

Oh shoot, I forgot duct tape. I need to pick some more up too.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> Oh shoot, I forgot duct tape. I need to pick some more up too.


Gotta have duct tape!


----------



## robin416

Yeah, how else will you be able to keep all those parts from falling off?


----------



## 444lover

robin416 said:


> When it's like that for me I just want to bang my head against a wall for a while. Then I come to my senses and deal with it.
> 
> Are the CG's gone?


The CG haven't been back in over a year.I'm not sure if they're still over at my neighbor's or not. I have African Greys now.

Come to think of it,I keep forgetting to pick up more duct tape too .


----------



## robin416

LOL That's one of those things you go to get and always forget them until you get back home. 

I knew one had been hanging at the neighbor's but the other was still spending some time at your house. They might have flown south since they're two years old now.


----------



## Overmountain1

Poultry Judge said:


> The manure spreader is not salvageable but it's worth it to keep some of the iron parts as the price of antique farm parts continues to go up.


These are some of the things that people like to use as lawn ornaments and put landscaping around too. Just sayin.  Perhaps not the manure spreader specifically, but... a thought! If we stay in this house I will be fencing it all in and making a ton of raised beds and doing it all English Garden style. Chicken friendly for at least half of it.  I also get my greenhouse so that will be the chicken free zone.  I know I know, not likely, right? but yes. That is the plan- and in doing so I want an old iron plough and things like that around too.


----------



## robin416

Like you don't already have lots and lots of plates in the air. Although with your pic taking acumen it will make for stunning pics.


----------



## Overmountain1

Love the positive thinking! Hehe. My hope is that once it's all put together it should combine things enough to also complement one another. So working on one th thing is a win in another column too. Let's hope. If we ever do get that far! That requires tree planting first greenhouse and fence building second, and all this after the coop is (mostly) done! Ha! It'll get there.  I'm in no rush. And never said the laundry is clean either.


----------



## robin416

LOL The laundry comment hit me because I was just sitting here thinking I needed to empty my dishwasher that is full of clean dishes from two days ago. That means the sink is full of dirty dishes. 

The outside stuff I'm doing is whipping my behind to the point I can barely move so emptying dishwashers is not high on my list.


----------



## Poultry Judge

Overmountain1 said:


> These are some of the things that people like to use as lawn ornaments and put landscaping around too. Just sayin.  Perhaps not the manure spreader specifically, but... a thought! If we stay in this house I will be fencing it all in and making a ton of raised beds and doing it all English Garden style. Chicken friendly for at least half of it.  I also get my greenhouse so that will be the chicken free zone.  I know I know, not likely, right? but yes. That is the plan- and in doing so I want an old iron plough and things like that around too.


Nothing like busted farm equipment in the front yard! Confession, I have a railroad cart, Amish harrow and plow in the front yard already. All the busted farm equipment is way out back.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> LOL The laundry comment hit me because I was just sitting here thinking I needed to empty my dishwasher that is full of clean dishes from two days ago. That means the sink is full of dirty dishes.
> 
> The outside stuff I'm doing is whipping my behind to the point I can barely move so emptying dishwashers is not high on my list.


My dish washer is when I get to the sink with a scrub sponge.


----------



## robin416

Just wait PJ, when you hit my age and still doing all this country living stuff, you'll appreciate things like dishwashers.


----------



## Slippy

What am I up to? 

Mrs Slippy and I just spent 4 days with our youngest son and his wife and....OUR NEW GRANDAUGHTER!


----------



## robin416

Huge congratulations to the grands and the son and wife on the new addition. New little ones make the holiday even more special.


----------



## Overmountain1

Awwww that makes for such a special Christmas! So glad you got to visit them! Congratulations!!


----------



## Poultry Judge

Slippy said:


> What am I up to?
> 
> Mrs Slippy and I just spent 4 days with our youngest son and his wife and....OUR NEW GRANDAUGHTER!


Congratulations!


----------



## Slippy

Poultry Judge said:


> Congratulations!


Thank you very much!

I had almost forgotten how much little babies cry...how often they eat/poop/sleep...and just how dang cute and cuddly they are!


----------



## Overmountain1

Awwwww I’m so so happy for you. Babies are kinda magical... when they’re not yours! Haha truly, what a blessing, I couldn’t be happier for you!


----------



## robin416

So, I had an appointment in the city yesterday. Did some errands while I was down there. 

Guess what I forgot to pick up.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> So, I had an appointment in the city yesterday. Did some errands while I was down there.
> 
> Guess what I forgot to pick up.


Duct tape.


----------



## robin416

Bingo.


----------



## HSJ07

Poultry Judge said:


> Yes, they should adjust it for you for free.


----------



## HSJ07

All my chickens except one love to sit on my lap and be petted, even my Rooster, all but my my little Speckled Sussex, Frances. For 13 weeks I have wanted her to sit with ne and let me love on her as the other 6. She has nothing to do with any of them but Homer the Rooster and really wanted nothing todo with me. Today on her own she hopped up in my lap and stayed for about 15 minutes. This is nothing to many people but it pleased me greatly. Now all my chickens sit with me. I do spend much time with them. Maybe 4 hours a day all together.


----------



## robin416

And it gave you an opportunity to get a pic that shows how pretty she is.

I've always appreciated that one bird who thinks I'm just so fascinating that it has to be a part of everything I did. I wouldn't be surprised that everyone that's had them in their lives feels the same way.


----------



## 444lover

Happy New Years everybody.


----------



## robin416

Thank you, sir. Let's hope that holds true this year. Stay warm and stay safe.


----------



## 444lover

Sir? I'm not a sir,I worked for a living .


----------



## Poultry Judge

Happy New Year!


----------



## robin416

444lover said:


> Sir? I'm not a sir,I worked for a living .


Just take the complement and run with it. Tell the wife someone actually respects you.


----------



## 444lover

robin416 said:


> Just take the complement and run with it. Tell the wife someone actually respects you.


That's funny .


----------



## 444lover

I don't see a humor thread so I'll post it here .


----------



## robin416

LOL That is one heck of way to end my evening. That made my night. 

Are they still looking for you?


----------



## Poultry Judge

Ha Ha, that's great!


----------



## 444lover

robin416 said:


> LOL That is one heck of way to end my evening. That made my night.
> 
> Are they still looking for you?


Yep.


----------



## robin416

You know, this is the longest you've talked about something other than the feathered ones. It's some sort of record.


----------



## Hermit's Garden

Slippy said:


> What am I up to?
> 
> Mrs Slippy and I just spent 4 days with our youngest son and his wife and....OUR NEW GRANDAUGHTER!


Congrats on the new featherless biped!


----------



## robin416

LOL featherless biped


----------



## 444lover

robin416 said:


> You know, this is the longest you've talked about something other than the feathered ones. It's some sort of record.


Really,hmm,maybe I'm slipping?


----------



## robin416

Or growing. Or putting your toe in the water and widening your world?


----------



## Hermit's Garden

We're getting carpet! Carpet's okay, but it's the progress I'm excited about. Hope y'all don't mind a blog link, but I have to get busy with my To Do list early today.

https://jdconwell.blogspot.com/2021/01/surprise.html

Cheers, y'all!


----------



## robin416

It's what we had in our house in GA. Carpet in the bedroom and loft but wood floors everywhere else. It worked well. It was nice to step out of bed on the carpet and not the cold wood floors.


----------



## Hermit's Garden

About 5'8", but I think I'm shrinking.


----------



## robin416

Ugg. That was bad.


----------



## Hermit's Garden

I'm not even sorry.


----------



## robin416

I'm struggling with what to say here. I can think of some cutting words but those are mean and really don't fit the situation. Maybe it's too early for me to come up with something. Or maybe I have no sense of humor. Or maybe the rain has interfered with the signals I normally receive.

On subject, I'm in the house today. The house is probably happy about that because I've been ignoring it to work outside. Poor house.

Although I have some lights to install in the garage.


----------



## Hermit's Garden

I'm guessing you're not a fan of bad puns. My apologies for springing one so early. 

Good for your house! I always feel better--afterward--but it can be tough gearing up to do the mundane indoor stuff. Maybe play your favorite music? Cheers.


----------



## robin416

I love puns, even bad ones. I love that normal folk even blurt them out. Not some highly paid comedian. 

It might be just what you're alluding to, working in the house has soured my outlook for the day. sigh Maybe if I quit on the kitchen and go make my bed I'll feel like I actually completed something.


----------



## Hermit's Garden

robin416 said:


> I love puns, even bad ones. I love that normal folk even blurt them out. Not some highly paid comedian.
> 
> It might be just what you're alluding to, working in the house has soured my outlook for the day. sigh Maybe if I quit on the kitchen and go make my bed I'll feel like I actually completed something.


Do the kitchen in little doses. If I let stuff get overwhelming (usually before a show and I'm doing nothing except feeding the spouse/pets and sculpting/painting) then once I DO get in there to the mess, I have to figure out how to parse it out, and each little bit gets credit for being its own chore.

Studio clean up, for example, only happens a few times a year. This is why the husband calls it The Scary Room and will only come as far as the threshold if he needs me for something.

So to parse it out, each little chore gets written down, and scratched off. Silly, but it helps.

1. Pull out anything in the room that doesn't go in there. This is always enlightening. WHY is this in here???
2. Throw away the garbage. In my line of work, it's tempting to save everything. I have a morbid fascination with toilet paper rolls, for example, because I have actually used them a lot. But really? A laundry basket full? So out goes all the snips of wire, hangs of thread, bits of paper, extra rolls I'll never use (this actually causes pain), and tiny scraps of fabric/lace/yarn/trim too small to even use in doll clothes. 
3. Put like stuff with like. Painting, sculpting, sewing, assembly, stuffing, etc. I'm horrible about leaving something where I last used it instead of putting it away.

By now it's beginning to resemble a room again, and just these three Chores may have taken a day or two. But you see where I'm going. It can take a week to actually get the place clean and functional again, at which time I solemnly swear I will NEVER let it get that way again. Then I repeat the process, three or four or (shudder) six months later.

Sorry to go on. A big chore is like eating an elephant. One bite at a time.


----------



## robin416

This:*Studio clean up, for example, only happens a few times a year. This is why the husband calls it The Scary Room and will only come as far as the threshold if he needs me for something. *This kind of thing gives me giggles.

I hate having to work in the house. It's not my happy place. I want to be outside risking my life doing stuff I probably shouldn't be doing. It's how I'm wired. There's a feeling of accomplishment I don't get stuck in the house.

Other than my floors the house isn't that bad because I pretty much put things in their place or I can never find them again. Even sitting right out there where I can see it I can't find it because it's not in its place.


----------



## Hermit's Garden

robin416 said:


> Other than my floors the house isn't that bad because I pretty much put things in their place or I can never find them again.


Wow, I wish I could say this. My kitchen & bathrooms stay clean(ish), but the rest of the house? I find it useful to keep "Get Well Soon" cards on the mantel so on the off chance anyone comes by, I have an alibi. 

I'm thinking of making a sign that says; "Please don't feed the dog-hair-tumbleweeds. Feeding will skew the experiment results."


----------



## robin416

Ha! Missed me. My coffee cup was safely sitting on the end table. 

Anyone that knows me knows not to expect a pristine house. Neat? Yes. White glove? Not a chance. What would worry them is if the grass gets too tall outside.


----------



## Poultry Judge

Hermit's Garden said:


> I'm not even sorry.


Ha Ha!


----------



## robin416

OK, looks like I'm shut out of doing what I had planned on doing outside. The wind is coming up which makes working under the big trees a little bit of a hazard. 

I did everything needed doing in the house, even watered the orchids. 

Now what?


----------



## Poultry Judge

I'm working on farm equipment.


----------



## robin416

I hope there is some warmth involved when working on that equipment. 12 degrees is nothing to sneeze at.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> I hope there is some warmth involved when working on that equipment. 12 degrees is nothing to sneeze at.


It's 16 now, I go in the house every once in a while to warm up when my feet get too cold.


----------



## robin416

About the only thing I found that kept my feet warm were snowmobile boots. But if you're standing on concrete I don't think those would even work. I never found anything to keep my hands warm.


----------



## Hermit's Garden

I took a nap. Take that, winter. 

But I was productive in the studio this morning (it's not actually a studio, yet) and unpacked six big boxes. Hubby's working in the garage, hanging shelves to get stuff up off the floor. 

It's snowing hard right now, but if it lets up a little, I'll have to take the dog for a walk. I'll use the long leash and let her romp--I've never seen a dog get so happy about snow.


----------



## robin416

I think that's what Winter is for, guilt free naps. All snuggled under a throw nice and warm. 

You should see horses in snow. Or be riding them in fresh snow. Woohoo, now that's some fun.


----------



## danathome

Today-sigh...
fed and watered the birds and dogs,
picked up garbage around the yard,
remade the duck's kiddie pool so it is in the poultry yard,
clipped the duck's wings so they stay in the poultry yard,
put a hex on the neighbor's dog,
candled eggs; all good,
set 6 more cochin eggs.

Next-do dishes and take a nap.

My wish for the day is that everyone have a great afternoon.


----------



## robin416

Spring must be around the corner since so many of us are getting a jump on the outdoor chores. 

I hope the hex works. Or that the gun is waiting at the backdoor. 

Enjoy your nap. You worked hard for it.


----------



## danathome

The gun is by the back door for the day the neighbors release the dog from its prison. And they will. And the dog will die because of its thoughtless owners. It is a beautiful dog and it will be a shame when I have to destroy it.


----------



## robin416

It's never an easy choice. I was put in that position once and it broke my heart. But I had to protect my own.


----------



## Hermit's Garden

robin416 said:


> I think that's what Winter is for, guilt free naps. All snuggled under a throw nice and warm.
> 
> You should see horses in snow. Or be riding them in fresh snow. Woohoo, now that's some fun.


Our girl is a rescue--by DNA test, she's half Great Pyrenees, a quarter red heeler, and a quarter "working mix". She spent her first few years on the border of Mexico (El Centro, California) then another six months on "death row" at a shelter south of Phoenix. But she'd never seen snow til we got her a year & a half ago. She lost her ever-lovin' mind. Still does, when it's deep. She has webbed toes all the way down to her toenails--no fair! I want snowshoes too! 







I bet horses are beautiful when they're playing in snow. There are wild horses here--we've encountered them just right outside the subdivision we rented in. They have a healthy respect and keep some distance, but only 50 ft or so--they don't completely run off. Gypsy, who normally barks at every falling pine needle, didn't say a peep at the horses. Just stood there, sniffing as hard as she could.

Now that we had our little trek, I might watch a movie. Or take another nap. Decisions...


----------



## danathome

Cute dog!

My birds are still afraid to leave the coops and the poultry yard. The duck were the only ones to get clipped; flight saved the rest. For whatever reason the ducks did not fly-so now they can't. Safer for them to stay in the fenced yard.


----------



## robin416

We only ever had one dog we chose, all the rest were dumps. Every single one of them made our lives better. 

With the Pyrenees as part of her genetics I'll bet the snow is one of the best parts of her day. Seems you all chose to live where you do just for her. 

It's a wonderful thing to see when they see all that new snow up in MI. Not so much fun if they decide to play while you're on their back. Drifts seemed to be a favorite.


----------



## robin416

danathome said:


> Cute dog!
> 
> My birds are still afraid to leave the coops and the poultry yard. The duck were the only ones to get clipped; flight saved the rest. For whatever reason the ducks did not fly-so now they can't. Safer for them to stay in the fenced yard.


And yet you'll see wild birds hopping all over the top of the snow. I guess we've bred the joy of snow out the domesticated birds.


----------



## Hermit's Garden

danathome said:


> The gun is by the back door for the day the neighbors release the dog from its prison. And they will. And the dog will die because of its thoughtless owners. It is a beautiful dog and it will be a shame when I have to destroy it.


Doesn't it hurt your heart to see something like and have no option except to deal with the aftermath?


----------



## Hermit's Garden

Running errands, that's what. Feed store, post office, physical therapy, Lowes AND Home Depot. Then groceries tomorrow. 

What are y'all up to on this glorious Thursday morning?


----------



## robin416

LOL I slept in this morning. Instead of getting up at 5 I got up at 6:30 so I'm already behind. Luckily, other than the birds I have no absolutely have to do things today. Even if I did, the weather isn't conducive to getting things done outside.

I heard a tree drop last night behind the house. I still don't know where it was. It's not in what I call the yard so if it was in the woods behind the house and I heard it in the house so it had to have been a biggie.

Alright, what all sorts of wonderful things did you pick up at Lowes and HD? I hate going in there because there's always lots of somethings to bring out with me.

My sentence construction really stinks when I'm barely awake.


----------



## Hermit's Garden

I got shelf units for the laundry room to help sort and store things in there. It's a strangely shaped room 20 x 6.5 ft, but big enough to hold w/d, freezer, cat-poo corral, and four wide shelf units for indoor storage like paint, chemicals, pet food, etc. 

At Home Depot, seven shelf units for the studio. We scrapped the old ones when we moved because they'd had too much moving already. NOW I can make some progress on that studio set up--once the spousal unit makes the two 8 ft work tables, then it'll be just about ready to get back to my day job.  

Sounds like you keep hours like we do. He works remotely out of San Antonio, so there's always one to two hours time difference (AZ doesn't do daylight savings) and we're up at 4:30 so he can be at work by 5. Of course, our chins are hitting our chests by 8:30 or earlier. We've done this so long I don't know it we'll ever be able to keep "normal" retired people hours. 

I'm glad that tree was far from your house and yard!


----------



## robin416

What would we do without shelves of all kinds and types? I don't remember my parents ever having shelves that could be moved or reconfigured. Heck, I don't really remember any shelves outside of those in the kitchen cabinets. 

These days I consider the garage a major part of my domain. Well, I always did I just didn't let the hubs know. A few months ago I made myself a movable workbench using an old kitchen cabinet and bits and pieces with a top that can be be opened to be 4X4 when working on big stuff. 

The normal retired hours you refer to do not exist for those that live in the country. That whole getting up with the chickens is really a thing when you're in the country. And it doesn't change just because there's no longer a 9 to 5 to go to. Although his having to be in the "office" by 5 is painful.

I still don't know where that tree is but it's still windy and I'm not going under any trees to see where it might have fallen. So far, it isn't where I've been clearing out underbrush and junk trees.


----------



## Hermit's Garden

"Well, I always did I just didn't let the hubs know." 

I think that's why mine has no issue with making sure I have all the space I need in an extra room in the house. He has a tiny part of the current studio, comparatively, for his leatherwork. It doesn't take much room, and he hasn't done it for years. But the garage (all except that space in front of my car) is for tools, ammo, etc. It's his job to keep it clean and organized, and I'm glad. We'll build a shed for more stuff like a snowblower and garden tools, so that's his & hers, I guess. But mostly his. He kinda considers the house mine. As in, as long as I don't paint everything pink and cover it in cabbage roses, he genuinely doesn't care. 

And I'm spoiled, because he grew up in his dad's custom cabinet shop, so he can build darn near anything, if I'll draw him up the plans. But he's got so much on his plate right now, those book cases and shelf units are actually cheaper in the long run. But one of these days...custom entertainment center!


----------



## robin416

I truly am happier being outside even if I'm working on something in the garage. This week I was installing LED shop lights all over the place. I hate being stuck in the house doing house stuff. These days the whole house is my one big room but I'm still drawn to outside. 

OK, so there's a chicken coop and an equipment shed in your future. I sure hope the coop has priority since peeps are ordered and will be arriving quicker than you think. 

Oh FYI, you probably don't want to brood them in your studio. Feather dust is mind boggling. It gets in and on everything. 

A handcrafted entertainment center is one thing but using craftsman's skills to build shelves to put paint on? There's just something wrong with that.


----------



## robin416

Found the tree. The wind laid down enough that I walked back about 1K feet from the house. It's a massive dead pine. This one is so big there's no chance I can pull it out with my tractor. I'd need JP's dozer.


----------



## Hermit's Garden

robin416 said:


> Found the tree. The wind laid down enough that I walked back about 1K feet from the house. It's a massive dead pine. This one is so big there's no chance I can pull it out with my tractor. I'd need JP's dozer.


----------



## robin416

Bonus, one less dead pine to worry about.

Which I was going to mention to you when you walk the girl in the woods. You have pine borers there too. Make sure you're not walking amongst any dead evergreen trees.


----------



## Hermit's Garden

robin416 said:


> Bonus, one less dead pine to worry about.
> 
> Which I was going to mention to you when you walk the girl in the woods. You have pine borers there too. Make sure you're not walking amongst any dead evergreen trees.


Thanks for the warning. We see places through the area where it's clearly a problem. I don't take walks in high winds if I can help it. New Mexico made us allergic to wind.  On those days, we'll take a trip to Lowes, Home Depot, Tractor Supply, Cal Ranch, or Ace. Cold or hot, no problem. Wind, no thanks.


----------



## robin416

I won't go in most places in my yard when it's windy. I have lots of Black Oaks, they drop massive limbs like other trees drop leaves. Many so big I had to use my truck to drag them to the burn pile. Now I use the tractor. 

Even though I know I've got two stands of about ten dead pines each, I surprise myself by finding I'm right in the middle of them looking at what area I'm going to clear next. It's so easy because there isn't a ton of visual cues that they're dead unless you look way up in the air.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> Found the tree. The wind laid down enough that I walked back about 1K feet from the house. It's a massive dead pine. This one is so big there's no chance I can pull it out with my tractor. I'd need JP's dozer.


Pine borers have destroyed most of my old pine.


----------



## robin416

They've killed a bunch of the pine on my place. I don't mind since I wanted them gone anyway.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> They've killed a bunch of the pine on my place. I don't mind since I wanted them gone anyway.


Yes, I've had issues with the roadside ones on the front of the property, keeping them out of the wires. The crawler is useful because I can reach up higher with the loader to place a chain or grapple on the trunk.


----------



## robin416

What would it take to make a visit to my place? You can even bring the turkeys. I'll even put some cat food out for them.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> What would it take to make a visit to my place? You can even bring the turkeys. I'll even put some cat food out for them.


I can send you the crawler and the turkeys, I don't know if they have much experience skidding logs though.


----------



## robin416

That sounds workable. 

I'm giving thought to how to drop those dead pines. A tree guy is supposed to be here in a week or so and I'll run my hairbrained idea by him too. I'm thinking about getting about 500 feet of rope, tie the rope about five feet up on the dead pine, find a fulcrum tree and use the tractor to pull it over.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> That sounds workable.
> 
> I'm giving thought to how to drop those dead pines. A tree guy is supposed to be here in a week or so and I'll run my hairbrained idea by him too. I'm thinking about getting about 500 feet of rope, tie the rope about five feet up on the dead pine, find a fulcrum tree and use the tractor to pull it over.


How big are the dead pines? I have used this method a lot.


----------



## robin416

Big? LOL Sixty feet or more. 

So, my idea has merit? Now that really is scary.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> Big? LOL Sixty feet or more.
> 
> So, my idea has merit? Now that really is scary.


How big are the trunks? I usually tie or chain around the tree about fifteen feet up with a ladder. If you have all that rope, you should be set. I usually get about fifty or sixty feet and just pull them over. It will either break off, twist off or flop over with the root bundle. I seldom have them do anything too dramatic, they usually give you an indication of what they are going to do. The longer the rope, the more effective a small tractor is. Sometimes when I don't have a lot of room to work in, I get close to the tree with the loader up and guide it down slowly with the crawler in reverse. I almost never push a tree down, because I like to have a good view in front of me of what I am doing. The less I tear up the grass, pasture etcetera, the less I have to fix later.


----------



## robin416

Nowhere near as big as the one that fell the other night. Most of them are thin girth wise. 

Not sure I can do the 15 feet up though. I'm guessing these are so dead they'll break off a few feet above the ground. 

And the long rope is because I don't have many hardwood trees to use as a fulcrum in the dead pine stands so I'll have to run it a long way before having one to use. And there might be a bonus, taking down one might mean it will take down others with it.

I did push a couple dead ones over but they weren't nearly as big as what I'm looking at now.


----------



## Hermit's Garden

Keep us posted on your progress with them, Robin. 

We got all eleven shelving units put together this weekend--four for the laundry and seven for the studio. And the hubs made one of the two worktables that will go in there. So much progress! I'll be spending this weekend unboxing "small stuff", but every little bit gets me that much closer to getting back to my day job. I miss it.


----------



## robin416

The weather here has decided to keep me indoors so no progress made here.

It sounds like you've made tons of progress though. Pretty soon it's going to be officially your home once your studio is all together.

You know, you've mentioned the studio but you've never told us what you do in your studio.


----------



## Hermit's Garden

robin416 said:


> You know, you've mentioned the studio but you've never told us what you do in your studio.


I make folk art and art dolls. Here are links to my gallery pages on my page. Some are antique reproductions (Izannah Walker dolls, 1800's), and some "just because". I made a doll from an egg beater, once. Inherited this desire to make something out of nothing from my mom.

https://jdconwell.blogspot.com/p/izannah-dolls-past-and-present.html
https://jdconwell.blogspot.com/p/original-dolls.html
https://jdconwell.blogspot.com/p/blog-page.html


----------



## robin416

I just saw Ann, she was a hoot. Probably my favorite of all of them just because she's so different.


----------



## Hermit's Garden

robin416 said:


> I just saw Ann, she was a hoot. Probably my favorite of all of them just because she's so different.


I confess I've made so many dolls over the last ten years, I don't remember who Ann is--or how you got a name for one of them.


----------



## robin416

She was a custom made doll for someone. She also had a duck that traveled with her to her new home.

And now I can't find her. It was the new owner telling you how happy she was with her.


----------



## Poultry Judge

Hermit's Garden said:


> I make folk art and art dolls. Here are links to my gallery pages on my page. Some are antique reproductions (Izannah Walker dolls, 1800's), and some "just because". I made a doll from an egg beater, once. Inherited this desire to make something out of nothing from my mom.
> 
> https://jdconwell.blogspot.com/p/izannah-dolls-past-and-present.html
> https://jdconwell.blogspot.com/p/original-dolls.html
> https://jdconwell.blogspot.com/p/blog-page.html


Wow, very nice!


----------



## Hermit's Garden

robin416 said:


> She was a custom made doll for someone. She also had a duck that traveled with her to her new home.
> 
> And now I can't find her. It was the new owner telling you how happy she was with her.


Oh--I know who you mean. She was actually one of my favorites too, and hard to let go of. I'd gotten her name in my head as "Rebecca of Sunny Duck Farms" as a joke, which is why I couldn't remember Ann.  My favorites are the slightly weird, exaggerated, or (as some say) creepy fellas.


----------



## robin416

She was unusual but not creepy like a couple of them I saw. Odd in a way that has you focusing on her but not being repelled.

I did forget, the heads. What are they and do you make them?


----------



## Hermit's Garden

Most of the ones on those pages are cloth, wood, found items or foil/styrofoam substrates, with air dry Paper Clay. That's a kind of air-dry paper mache clay that needs no firing. Ann is stuffed cloth with clay over it. 

My first dolls (10 yrs ago) came about because I grew a batch of birdhouse gourds that didn't get big enough for birds. Then I found a thrift bag of doll eyes, and discovered Paper Clay. So...I started playing. There was a learning curve, but in the learning I discovered a love of sculpting. 

So now I describe my day job as "I make things with faces."


----------



## robin416

I would never have seen the possibility in those small gourds. You'd have to have an artistic bent to see what they could be. 

When you see them in the pics you think porcelain but something you said made me think they weren't. That they were something else. But since I'm not artistic by any stretch I had no clue what they could be.


----------



## Hermit's Garden

Recent discovery; elk drag their feet. 

Across our lot and then the five acres of National Forest next door to us (across which we trek to check the mail) there are elk track allll over the place. Apparently not all of them drag their feet, but enough of them do to see a trend.  Maybe they were tired?


----------



## robin416

Or they were leaving you a better trail to follow?


----------



## danathome

Another visit from the neighbor's dog, but the Wigglebottoms chased it off as soon as it entered their domain. It's a daily thing again, but try as I might, I do not get a chance to shoot. Soooo, this morning has been spent pounding fence posts-not fun, but I have all the posts in place. Sunday, when Kimmi is home, and hopefully feeling up to it, we'll stretch the wire and then the birds can free range; at least in the backyard-over 1 1/2 acres. The fence will be good too, when Kimmi gets her kids. We're using wire/screen/fencing recommended for goats.

Not done with post pounding after all (I have a tendency to rest my hand on longer entries). Kimmi and I talked and decided to put new posts and fencing along the back of the garden.
I want to do it right this first time. This is ideal weather to put up a fence-sunny-warm-and the ground is soft and saturated. *Any suggestions?*

There's a couple very low growing bushes I want to dig up and put inside the fenced area; the bushes that Cher made her nests under. The bushes are only about ten inches tall and spreading so I'm hoping the roots will be fairly easy to dig up without damaging them.


----------



## robin416

I sure don't have any suggestions. I've pounded my last fence posts years ago. 

What would be fun is if you could put a hot wire, nose level to the dog when the fence is done. Actually that would help keep coyotes at bay too.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> I sure don't have any suggestions. I've pounded my last fence posts years ago.
> 
> What would be fun is if you could put a *hot wire*, nose level to the dog when the fence is done. Actually that would help keep coyotes at bay too.


I can see myself forgetting and getting shocked. Something for me to remember should the fence prove inadequate.

I need to move a broody hen into the house. I have some extra serama eggs I do not want wasted and want to make sure the hen is not disturbed. I'm thinking I will do it tonight after dark. Robin-have you another way of moving a broody that would be more likely to work. The hen is very tame; a nuisance at feeding time as I usually have to get her out of the bucket before pouring the feed. She's a good candidate for moving successfully.


----------



## robin416

Trust me, I've forgotten a time or two. It's not as much of a zap as you might think. But on a wet nose it's rather shocking. Pun intended.

I never was able to move a broody successfully so I have no ideas for you. But you mentioned a bucket. If she's sitting in the bucket can you bring that in? That might be enough to keep her locked down.


----------



## danathome

She actually broody in a plastic milk crate, but same idea. Just for fun I think I'll try moving her now since she's the type to sit on my arm and won't be fearful during the move. I'll post what happens. The worst to happen is she goes back to the original crate that's nailed to the wall.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> Trust me, I've forgotten a time or two. It's not as much of a zap as you might think. But on a wet nose it's rather shocking. Pun intended.
> 
> I never was able to move a broody successfully so I have no ideas for you. But you mentioned a bucket. If she's sitting in the bucket can you bring that in? That might be enough to keep her locked down.


I have had good luck with buckets but not round ones. The rectangular cat litter ones can be fashioned into excellent nesting boxes. Also folks say that certain sizes of plastic storage totes work well, I have used those too. Laundry baskets will work for turkeys and peafowl sometimes. Once inside, corners are usually better than an open area and sheltered is more desirable. Except for Emus, they want an open area where they can see all around.


----------



## robin416

I think chickens are more like cats and kids than we give them credit for. Make them a real nest and they'll ignore it. Give them a bucket laying on the ground and it's their most favorite place.


----------



## danathome

Moving during the day was a bust. I'll either try again after dark or try turkey proofing the nest where it is.

Yes to all the different nest sites mentioned. I like those that can be moved easily when necessary. Most of the nest boxes I have now are plastic milk crates. I like cardboard boxes too. No cleaning, just discard and grab another one. The serama hen with Pablo in the house laid her first egg today; in a cardboard box- small one.


----------



## robin416

I didn't quite face the challenges you face Dan since I didn't have mixed species in my coops but I can tell you, I don't miss some of the other finagling that needed to be done.


----------



## danathome

Usually I have everything figured out and solved before turkey nesting season. The season has started here two months early!! I guess I'll need to set up breeding pens early or just accept the losses.


----------



## robin416

I still don't miss it. They could always throw a monkey wrench into the workings.


----------



## danathome

Not when the broodys are in pen locked off from the turkeys.


----------



## Poultry Judge

danathome said:


> Not when the broodys are in pen locked off from the turkeys.


Yes, turkeys are always an issue.


----------



## danathome

Today I looked at what I did yesterday and changed things; more post pounding and brush that needed to be cut back from the new fence line. Colder today and no fun working outside. Now to watch a mystery on the Hallmark channel.


----------



## Hermit's Garden

Went down to Phoenix yesterday to visit in-laws. Eight hours driving for a four hour visit, but they're totally worth it, and getting so far along in years they can't drive anymore. Today: I re-potted house plants out on the deck! One of my favorite things to do, and the weather was perfect.


----------



## danathome

Hermit's Garden said:


> Went down to Phoenix yesterday to visit in-laws. Eight hours driving for a four hour visit, but they're totally worth it, and getting so far along in years they can't drive anymore. Today: I re-potted house plants out on the deck! One of my favorite things to do, and the weather was perfect.


Sounds like you had a nice trip and a wonderful day. Sun is shining here but sooo cool and windy. I spent the day hibernating.


----------



## robin416

Hermit's Garden said:


> Went down to Phoenix yesterday to visit in-laws. Eight hours driving for a four hour visit, but they're totally worth it, and getting so far along in years they can't drive anymore. Today: I re-potted house plants out on the deck! One of my favorite things to do, and the weather was perfect.


You did that all in one day or did you stay overnight to recharge for the big drive home again?

LOL You're weather sounds like the rest of us, swinging back and forth never settling on any consistent temps.


----------



## robin416

danathome said:


> Sounds like you had a nice trip and a wonderful day. Sun is shining here but sooo cool and windy. I spent the day hibernating.


Very wet here so I have a good excuse for hiding in the house today. And a bit of a chill.


----------



## Hermit's Garden

danathome said:


> Sounds like you had a nice trip and a wonderful day. Sun is shining here but sooo cool and windy. I spent the day hibernating.


We're allergic to wind after our stint in New Mexico. Yuck. I'd rather have freezing and no wind than 55 and high winds. Hibernating is necessary sometimes.


----------



## Hermit's Garden

robin416 said:


> You did that all in one day or did you stay overnight to recharge for the big drive home again?


All in one day. Left at six, got home at six. They live in a managed elderly community, with meal plans and such. Mum-in-law is worried that if our vehicle is seen to be outside overnight, her neighbors will "tell" and get her in trouble. We make sure she understands how "busy" we are and that we need to get home the same day. Otherwise she frets. Being 85 and disabled is no picnic.


----------



## robin416

And someone probably would. When they haven't got anything to do but tattle on each other the days are boring. Although I don't think having overnight guests is forbidden. That would be one of the most restrictive retiree communities I've ever heard of.


----------



## Hermit's Garden

robin416 said:


> And someone probably would. When they haven't got anything to do but tattle on each other the days are boring. Although I don't think having overnight guests is forbidden. That would be one of the most restrictive retiree communities I've ever heard of.


No, there are no restrictions against overnight guests. She's gotten nervous and fretful as she's gotten older...the least thing discombobulates her. There are "recommendations" in place because of covid that folk wear masks--not even rules, just suggestions--so if I take the dog out for a potty break, she reminds me I need to wear mine so neighbors don't tell on her. That's what I mean about old age being so hard on her. She used to be feisty and ready to stand her ground.

Dad's got primary progressive aphasia, and has for the last four or five years. Can't talk anymore, and writing has gotten so bad he basically can't communicate except for a nod or a thumbs up type thing. We go visit maybe once a month, but Phil's brother lives down there, so we're glad they have somebody close if they have a sudden need for help.


----------



## robin416

It's the difficulty for most anymore, we don't live near family. I think the only time you find family groups now are in the South where they stick tight to their roots.


----------



## danathome

I ache from head to toe, but the blasted fence is up and the birds are enjoying the taste of freedom; worms-bugs-green grass-and yes it is warm enough that the hardier bugs are crawling around under the leaves.

I suppose the dog could dig under the fence, but that was true of the poultry yard and the blasted dog didn't dig under that.

Now I can leave our dogs out unchaperoned; at least for a while.


----------



## robin416

Congrats on a job I know is very labor intensive. I'm impressed that you got it done in that short period of time.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> Congrats on a job I know is very labor intensive. I'm impressed that you got it done in that short period of time.


Still have to fasten the fencing to the posts better and put stakes in to hold the fencing down to the ground.


----------



## robin416

Yeah, yeah, denigrate all the work you did do. I know what it is to put in a fence and it's not fun. The stuff you listed off is piddly in comparison.


----------



## danathome

Very true and I am so glad that today will be easier. Yesterday was physically horrid. Snickers and Sadie followed me into the serama coop. Silly dogs still haven't learned to close the door behind them. At any rate, Snow got out and Sadie, little puppy, chased and Snow took flight and flew into the woods. I spent the rest of the afternoon and evening tramping through the woods looking. About the time it was almost dark I found him, only to have him fly again, but this time towards the poultry yard. The minute I got close Snow flew again... to the serama coop... and in. WHEW!


----------



## robin416

No more puppies in the Serama yard. Not when the human has to spend all that time trying to find him to make him safe. At least he was ready to come home and sleep in his own bed.


----------



## danathome

You've got that right. Losing Snowflake would have been devastating.


----------



## Overmountain1

Truly! He's a culmination of a lot of time and effort! I'm glad he did, finally, come home.  Silly birds!


----------



## robin416

Although he did answer a question I had. Will they fly over the fence? My small bantams would fly when the mood struck them or they wanted to be over there and not over here.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> Although he did answer a question I had. Will they fly over the fence? My small bantams would fly when the mood struck them or they wanted to be over there and not over here.


Right now about a fourth of my birds get on the roof and fly the coop on a daily basis. As we get closer to Spring it will be more. By dusk, they are all back in.


----------



## robin416

Except Dan's got the problem with the dog roaming and going after his birds. It was the whole idea for putting the fence up.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> Except Dan's got the problem with the dog roaming and going after his birds. It was the whole idea for putting the fence up.


If he had even one Emu, he would have zero dog problem.


----------



## robin416

Or a goose or two. They're great defenders of their territory.


----------



## danathome

Actually the chickens don't fly over the fence much; with the area being so big I don't expect much trouble; except the turkeys-they go where they want unless they're clipped.


----------



## danathome

Crap day! The dogs woke me a couple times last night. The first time I ignored as all the birds were locked up in their coops. Then at 4:40 Big Blue was cackling and having a fit along with the barking dogs. When I looked out the window I could see the cochin coop was open. Quick got dressed and out the door-one cochin hen was out in the yard and the other two were in their run, I caught the hen and got them settled down and figured it must have been a **** to be able to work the sliding bolt. When the sun came up I went out and opened up the turkey shed; no RP! Only a person could open and then close the door. Only a person could take a huge Royal Palm tom and leave no trace. It would seem that I was woke to someone helping themselves to my birds, but barking dogs and lights coming on made them rush away.

1st-stupid dogs, now a human thief. What next??


----------



## robin416

It was a serious problem when I was raising birds. Way more two legged predators than animal. The only option is to come up with a locking system that frustrates anyone trying to get in. I hate the idea of actual locks but it might come to that.


----------



## danathome

Yes. RPy was a pet; much as the dogs are. Just blue, down and out.


----------



## danathome

Feeling a bit stupid and relieved at the same time. The Wigglebottoms were having a fit this morning at the wood pile and when no amount of yelling made them stop I went and looked. My stolen turkey had not been stolen; he had wedged himself under a pallet of wood. RPy had been mauled in the dog raid and had been getting better. Why under the wood I have no idea. He is in very bad shape. He had been on antibiotics and that will be continued. He is now sitting on a pad in the bathroom where I am slowly force feeding and watering. He swallows readily but makes no effort to help himself. The outlook for his future is not good. Any recommendations? 

I am glad he wasn't stolen as I hated believing anyone I knew would steal.


----------



## robin416

Thinking there was an attack of some sort. To hide like that means he was the target of something.

Can you safely give turkeys aspirin or meloxicam? If he's in a great deal of pain he might be avoiding movement. 

And I hope this isn't too soon but congratulations on finding him.


----------



## danathome

There was an attack that night; something had opened the cochin coop and the dogs were barking, "intruder". But that doesn't explain the why. I was sure that I had counted the turkeys before I locked up for the night. Obviously I hadn't. RPy had gotten under the wood pile sometime during the day on Wednesday-before I locked up for the night. Probably from fighting with the other tom.

If he gets a bit stronger I will give a low-dose aspirin. I'm having a bad day-hard to think. Any suggestions you have would be welcome.


----------



## robin416

I don't like giving medical advice for a species I'm not familiar with. I don't know what is safe for them. 

But if he can aspirin I wouldn't wait for him to be stronger. Crush it, mix into the water you're giving him or if he'll eat some sort of mixed up treat. Cooked oatmeal, hard boiled egg. Something just to get the aspirin in him. And the benefit of a little nutrition. 

He would probably benefit from some electrolytes considering the stress and his physical condition. Unflavored pedialyte works if you don't have poultry electrolytes.


----------



## Overmountain1

Bless his little turkey heart!!  
I'm so sorry he's been thru such an ordeal lately. I hope he finds the strength and will to pull thru. Maybe you can get him on his feet enough for a friend to keep him company soon? Poor fella. I'll be pulling for him- no suggestions, but I agree with Robin- pain can manifest so many behaviors, if you can rule it out or pinpoint it at least a bit it might let you figure out anything else he needs.


----------



## danathome

He's pooping, standing, and drinking on his own. He looks much better already. I'll give the aspirin now and the electrolytes. I don't have pedialyte and I'm home alone. I'll ask Kimmi to get it on her way home this evening. Moistened dog food is a favorite and easy to force feed. When he starts eating on his own I'll give the hardboiled egg mixed with his mash.

*
I don't like giving medical advice for a species I'm not familiar with. I don't know what is safe for them.*

And don't worry about this. Your advice is simply to jog my memory. Thank you.


----------



## danathome

Overmountain1 said:


> Bless his little turkey heart!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry he's been thru such an ordeal lately. I hope he finds the strength and will to pull thru. Maybe you can get him on his feet enough for a friend to keep him company soon? Poor fella. I'll be pulling for him- no suggestions, but I agree with Robin- pain can manifest so many behaviors, if you can rule it out or pinpoint it at least a bit it might let you figure out anything else he needs.


RPy has a companion-me. Another turkey would take advantage and bully. RPy is friendly dog tame so I am sure he is content with my company. He is getting stronger fast.


----------



## robin416

As long as you're aware of my ignorance when it comes to their medical care and can discount any thoughts I have that could do him harm. 

Very glad to read he's starting to rally more. I hope it continues in the right direction. 

Did you give him the aspirin?


----------



## danathome

The medical care for chickens and turkeys is quite the same; just different dosages. Yes, he has had the aspiin and electrolytes in his water. We are watching, "Planet of the Apes", me with my licorice and RPy has his mix that he is starting to peck at. RPy seemed more attentive to, "Star Trek". He appears to be rallying nicely. I just hope it keeps up.


----------



## robin416

So, you're finding out he's a Trekkie? LOL

He got pounded, I don't expect him to be ready to run circles around the room for a bit yet. But it all reads like he's doing OK considering.


----------



## danathome

I hesitated on the aspirin as it's hard to be sure if pain is involved. But then if figured, it wouldn't hurt. Within a half hour RPy went from standing with one wing hanging and head hanging to resting comfortably, wing up, and head up and alert. Now it is plain that he was in a great deal of pain. When would you think I should give him another aspirin pill? I don't think it's good to wait until he is in obvious pain again.


----------



## robin416

This is where it becomes a problem. I don't know what the dosage is for turkeys. For chickens it's dissolving a 325 mg aspirin in a gallon of water and if they'll drink on their own they take in a more steady dose. 

It might not have been just the aspirin, it could also have been the electrolytes. I wouldn't go overboard on the electrolytes though if he seems to be coming around. They can provide their own set of challenges. 

All I can recommend is watch him, see if he becomes more depressed after his rally then dose him again. Pay attention to how long it was you dosed him last. That might set a timeline for you. 

In other words, if he's not paying attention to Star Trek then it's time for another dose.


----------



## danathome

It was the aspirin, as I forgot the electrolytes until after he became better. I do wish Kimmi would get home. The aspirin is low-dose that I take. It does not give a mg number on the container. I gave the pill whole while I was force feeding and I think that was about 11. I just looked back at prior posts. I gave the aspirin at 11:!5.

He is looking so much better! Do I dare hope...


----------



## robin416

The low dose aspirin is 81 mg. 

As humans we're supposed to have it every four hours when it's 2 325 mg. I would watch him like I mentioned. Watch for him to become depressed in his physical movement or not interested in things. 

I wouldn't panic over the electrolytes if he's doing that well. 

You know this is hard to do over the internet. I can't see him and how he moves. Or what his overall condition is.


----------



## Poultry Judge

Keep hand feeding, until he eats independently. He may surprise you, most of mine have been tough as nails. If you get past the initial trauma and injuries, maybe you can place him with a hen to recover?


----------



## Poultry Judge

The baby aspirin should help.


----------



## danathome

The injuries were too severe. RPy died this morning.


----------



## robin416

I am so sorry, Dan.


----------



## Poultry Judge

My condolences, Dan.


----------



## Hermit's Garden

Sorry for your loss, Dan. RPy sounded like an awesome turkey.


----------



## danathome

Thanks to all.


----------



## danathome

It's supposed to get down to 5 degrees tonight here. It's almost like being back in WI.


----------



## robin416

I still don't know if we're going to miss that intense cold for certain yet. From what I last saw I could drive to that cold front within an hour of me. 

So, have you moved the rest of the birds into the house yet?


----------



## danathome

No, not yet, but if this keeps on more will likely be brought in. I've a serama that's due to hatch in the next two days. I wish she had nested in a movable nest, but she didn't so moving her would be too risky. All 11 cochin chicks hatched and are healthy and strong and sold. Picture will follow when Kimmi gets up. She's having health issues so I'm trying to be extra quiet so she sleeps as long as possible.


----------



## robin416

For giggles I checked to see what to expect here. I was just a tad surprised to learn we're looking at getting nailed this afternoon with thunderstorms, high winds and a setup for tornadoes. 

I guess that cold front is close enough now to be a threat. And there's an expected repeat on Thursday. I was going to go to the city Thursday. Change of plans.


----------



## danathome

Stay safe through this!


----------



## robin416

Seems like all of the country is going to get caught up in this thing one way or another. 

Everything is getting charged up just in case. I don't want to drag out the generators if I don't absolutely have to.


----------



## danathome

Kimmi was telling me that when she was at Walmart many of the shelves were empty and that the place was over-crowded with people stocking up.


----------



## robin416

Except that was happening before this weather. Stores are having a devil of a time getting stock. I talked to a woman at Bed, Bath and Beyond last week. I hate that store because it's always so jam packed with stuff. This time was very different.

I asked if the store was closing, she said no. That they couldn't get stock. I saw the same empty gaps in Walmart too.


----------



## Poultry Judge

danathome said:


> It's supposed to get down to 5 degrees tonight here. It's almost like being back in WI.


Brrrr....


----------



## robin416

Poultry Judge said:


> Brrrr....


Brrr is right but I noticed you didn't say how bad your deep freeze is.


----------



## Poultry Judge

High of 23 today, overnight lows, some single digits. It's not the worst but I'm not happy about it. At least all the mud is frozen solid now.


----------



## robin416

Really, really weird. Either my friend in S OK has a broken thermo or they are way colder than you. They're in the single digits. 

We just came through the severe weather. Today's is over then it will return Thursday.


----------



## Hermit's Garden

My old home town (Wichita Falls, TX) is getting -3 tonight. The whole south is getting a bit nippy! Time to break out the long-johns!


----------



## robin416

I was wondering if you were frozen in, HG. Glad to see you haven't turned into an ice sculpture back in the woods.


----------



## Hermit's Garden

Nope, didn't freeze. Working on the house, got more snow (and forecast says more) and dealing with family stuff. Y'all stay warm!


----------



## danathome

Freezing-shivering-and cold. I'm a but afraid to go look for frostbite. The house is looking more like the coops!


----------



## robin416

Hermit's Garden said:


> Nope, didn't freeze. Working on the house, got more snow (and forecast says more) and dealing with family stuff. Y'all stay warm!


Are you at the point of making your own now? I know you got most of the shelves up in your studio.


----------



## robin416

danathome said:


> Freezing-shivering-and cold. I'm a but afraid to go look for frostbite. The house is looking more like the coops!


If they're out of the wind you just might catch a break on the frostbite.

I'm trying not to whine because I know you all north of me have it so much worse.


----------



## danathome

No frostbite here. Not even the stupid cochin that decided to spend the night on a roost in their run.


----------



## robin416

Well, that's one concern you can cross off your list.


----------



## Poultry Judge

danathome said:


> No frostbite here. Not even the stupid cochin that decided to spend the night on a roost in their run.


There's always one or two.


----------



## Hermit's Garden

robin416 said:


> Are you at the point of making your own now? I know you got most of the shelves up in your studio.


Getting there. Had to sort, and still have lots of sorting. Family stuff and then medical stuff caused a little down time, but maybe in another week or two I'll actually break out the clay!


----------



## robin416

I'm looking forward to seeing the new Scary Room put to work. Oh, do you have a sign for the Scary Room? 

How did that work with all the moving and stuff happening with your customers? 

I hope the health issues have resolved and everyone is back to normal. Although lately I'm not sure what normal is.


----------



## danathome

I'm dealing with a very stupid broody hen. Every time she gets off the nest on break she gets on the wrong nest after the break. The nest isn't even close to hers and a turkey nest to boot. Sooooo every morning since she started brooding I go out and put her back on the nest where she is supposed to be. Hopefully, the turkey will start brooding soon and that should solve the problem.


----------



## Overmountain1

danathome said:


> No frostbite here. Not even the stupid cochin that decided to spend the night on a roost in their run.


Well it's good to know it's not just my poofy Cochin boys who are stupid! Lol- half the coop tries to roost outside in the run most nights- we added a perch inside, but they're still kinda slow to pick up on the fact there's extra space.... and I think they like it out there- it's kind of up in the rafters. But regardless, I make them all go inside. I'm just not comfortable w them being out like that yet! Maybe the more solid and secure coop when it's warmer. 
Stupid poofs. 
Hope Kimmi is feeling better today!


----------



## danathome

Overmountain1 said:


> Well it's good to know it's not just my poofy Cochin boys who are stupid! Lol- half the coop tries to roost outside in the run most nights- we added a perch inside, but they're still kinda slow to pick up on the fact there's extra space.... and I think they like it out there- it's kind of up in the rafters. But regardless, I make them all go inside. I'm just not comfortable w them being out like that yet! Maybe the more solid and secure coop when it's warmer.
> Stupid poofs.
> Hope Kimmi is feeling better today!


Kimmi seems better. The picture will help with the explanation. When the cochin don't go in their coop they're still not "out". "poofs" are your cochin? Maybe it's a cochin thing to brave the elements! Again, last night they chose to use the perch on the outside of the enclosed coop.


----------



## danathome

It's a good day. I found someone who has an extra white call duck hen that's an adult. Saturday or Sunday we go to get her. They want an older serama hen I have so we're going to trade. I made it plain that the serama is 3-4 years old, but they still want her in trade.


----------



## Hermit's Garden

robin416 said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing the new Scary Room put to work. Oh, do you have a sign for the Scary Room?
> I do. It says "Enter At Your Own Risk." Not original, but appropriate.
> 
> How did that work with all the moving and stuff happening with your customers?
> I just posted a note on my shop that said "the downloadable patterns are all I'll have here for awhile. Sorry." But I did have several collectors write and ask when I'd be back to work. Guess I'd best get busy!
> 
> I hope the health issues have resolved and everyone is back to normal. Although lately I'm not sure what normal is.
> They are not, but with a bit of surgery and no lifting for six weeks after (what???) it will get back to normal, whatever that is. That saying; "Old age is not for sissies"? It's true. But it's danged hard to prove it when you have to ask for help loading groceries. Grrr.


----------



## robin416

It sounds like the health issue has the finger pointed back at yourself. 

I've been tempted to go shopping. Just so you know. But Ann still has my heart so far. 

So what happens when someone enters your lair uninvited?


----------



## robin416

danathome said:


> Kimmi seems better. The picture will help with the explanation. When the cochin don't go in their coop they're still not "out". "poofs" are your cochin? Maybe it's a cochin thing to brave the elements! Again, last night they chose to use the perch on the outside of the enclosed coop.
> 
> View attachment 37634


Is there some sort of rooster in there?


----------



## robin416

danathome said:


> It's a good day. I found someone who has an extra white call duck hen that's an adult. Saturday or Sunday we go to get her. They want an older serama hen I have so we're going to trade. I made it plain that the serama is 3-4 years old, but they still want her in trade.


Did you lose your hens in the attack?


----------



## Backyardchciken619

BantyChickMom said:


> Watching snow melt and fall from the trees, staying inside to avoid below freezing temps, crocheting a little..........I'd much rather have been working today!


Crazy texas


----------



## Hermit's Garden

robin416 said:


> It sounds like the health issue has the finger pointed back at yourself.
> It is. I'll be good as new (or good as I am at this age), but the chickens for this year are out. If we can get the coop and run built this summer (after the next three months w/ no lifting), then I'll be sooo ready next spring!
> 
> I've been tempted to go shopping. Just so you know. But Ann still has my heart so far.
> She was part of a series I called "Zodiac Babies" because of some thrift shop fabric I came across. So I made a doll for each of the twelve months. She was June. But I plan to make more using that pattern, because they were just so dang fun. I sculpt the heads first, and it's amazing how you're adding blobs of clay here & there for features, and then...somebody just shows up and has this little personality. I love my job.
> 
> So what happens when someone enters your lair uninvited?
> I pester and pester until you agree to sit and play in the clay (or beads, or thread, or wood carving, or rug-hooking, or...) with me. I love my job, but it's more fun to have somebody play, er, work with.


----------



## robin416

Backyardchciken619 said:


> Crazy texas


BCM doesn't live in TX but I'm guessing you do, BYC619? If you do I sure hope you're in a better situation than most of the state.


----------



## robin416

Hermit's Garden said:


> View attachment 37638


Well, you just made that a lot harder to make a choice. I need to go back to your blog and look closely again.

When is surgery going to happen? Is this something you did to yourself or one of those things that happened? Most of my issues have been things I've done to myself.

If only you lived closer. I'd come play in the clay. As long as you didn't expect me to produce anything remotely in the likeness of a character.


----------



## Hermit's Garden

Surgery won't be for at least a month or six weeks--because of covid, the surgeon is only "allowed" to schedule a certain number of procedures.

TMI warning; it's a mix of age and self-inflicted. A few years ago, I got a big curly hair up my nose to rearrange five or six railroad ties. In my defense, I did only lift one end at a time, and I wasn't even sore the next day. But I was 53 and post menopausal, so...organs shifted, requiring surgery to put them back. I've been good about not lifting too much or in the wrong way, and have been getting HRT to strengthen. But a few weeks ago, I did lift the wrong way, and things have_ re_-shifted. So it's all gotta get put back again. See what I mean about the old age thing? I'm only 57--I should be able to lift a 30 lb box of cat litter!!!

I did put my blog on my Chicken Forum profile page, and the link seems active. The pictures on the blog are of past dolls I no longer have, but I sometimes do custom work, and the gallery gives people an idea of the range of silliness I've commited.


----------



## robin416

I didn't even think to look on your profile. Great idea. 

Honey, I'm 70 and you just scared the stuffing out of me. I mean, I still do stuff like that. Heart doc even cleared me for lifting 50 pounds. I don't think he believes I lift that much weight but he'd be wrong. 

I guess having the original injury made you more prone to have it happen again.


----------



## Hermit's Garden

robin416 said:


> I guess having the original injury made you more prone to have it happen again.


That's likely it. I'm determined to get over myself--doc says once I'm healed up, the limit is 30-40 lbs, which isn't a lot, but in the grand scheme of things, my health "problems" are not bad. There are folk out there with such disabilities and limits on their lives, I'm practically dancing through mine by comparison. Glad your heart doc gave you the thumbs up! I've learned the key is to lift...mindfully. If that makes sense.


----------



## robin416

Believe me it does. I tore muscles in my upper back lifting a feed bag off the ground 30 years ago. I don't want to do that ever again. 

I do think the same thing, I'm not a kid anymore expect this or this to be harder but I still bemoan the loss. 

Spent a bunch of time on a certain blog last night. I hadn't noticed the cats and rabbits before. How in the heck does anyone make a choice?


----------



## Hermit's Garden

robin416 said:


> How in the heck does anyone make a choice?


When I first began to make "things with faces", it prompted an interest in the history of dolls--their beginnings, their evolution, and humankind's relation to them. Might be as interesting as watching paint dry to most folks, but as an amateur student of archeology and sociology, I found it fascinating. To that end, I began to collect the antique types that appealed to me. The collection was not huge, but it began to grow cumbersome. And as I cannot afford prime examples, they were a motley crew.

A couple years ago, I went through a serious bout of minimalism, and sold/gave away 3/4 of them. I still keep things to a minimum, keeping only the ones that really speak to me. (Not in a creepy Chucky way, you understand.  ) The way to choose is to not choose. If I find one I think I need, I ask myself if I need it bad enough to;

a. make room for it,
b. dust it or house it against dust,
c. actually enjoy it once the 'new' wears off.

Sometimes I do need it badly enough to bring it home, but if not, I might take a picture and add it to a folder on my computer so I can visit it once in a while.  Some of my collection (especially the dolls of artist friends) I have in seasonal rotation for holiday display. We deliberately don't have a lot of storage dedicated to holiday display, but those few make me smile every time I bring them out.


----------



## robin416

That didn't make it easier for me. Just so you know. 

I am doing the minimalizing thing here too. Just don't look in my garage. As I was going through your blog it became obvious no choice would be easy. Although I'm partial to the critters.


----------



## Overmountain1

Did it all get minimized out to the garage Robin? 

Jk. I need space. Everywhere. I can't put the storage anywhere else. I can't put anything else IN storage either. So the closets are full too. Can't clean them out cause there's no place to put them. Can't put the normal stuff away cause the closets are full... and drawers. And nooks and crannies. I don't even know where to start. So today I'm going to find one bag of stuff to take to Goodwill. One bag. Every day. Til I can't find anymore. Then I might have some space. And I should be able to find the time to do it that way too!  
It's a sound theory anyway.


----------



## robin416

No, I just keep buying stuff for the garage. That seems to be a weakness for me. 

It's pretty much how I've been doing it and didn't realize it. I'd come across something, wonder when I last saw it and in the bag it would go. I've still got stuff in my truck to donate. I just haven't been by the place to drop it off yet. If this keeps up the backseat of my truck is going to be full.


----------



## Poultry Judge

That s


Overmountain1 said:


> Did it all get minimized out to the garage Robin?
> 
> Jk. I need space. Everywhere. I can't put the storage anywhere else. I can't put anything else IN storage either. So the closets are full too. Can't clean them out cause there's no place to put them. Can't put the normal stuff away cause the closets are full... and drawers. And nooks and crannies. I don't even know where to start. So today I'm going to find one bag of stuff to take to Goodwill. One bag. Every day. Til I can't find anymore. Then I might have some space. And I should be able to find the time to do it that way too!
> It's a sound theory anyway.


That sounds like a good plan!


----------



## Hermit's Garden

robin416 said:


> That didn't make it easier for me. Just so you know.
> 
> I am doing the minimalizing thing here too. Just don't look in my garage. As I was going through your blog it became obvious no choice would be easy. Although I'm partial to the critters.


Well, just keep minimizing and enjoy the space with less stuff to keep up with. I'll holler when I have anything new to see--given the lifting restrictions, I'll probably get back to it earlier than I expected!


----------



## Hermit's Garden

Overmountain1 said:


> Did it all get minimized out to the garage Robin?
> 
> Jk. I need space. Everywhere. I can't put the storage anywhere else. I can't put anything else IN storage either. So the closets are full too. Can't clean them out cause there's no place to put them. Can't put the normal stuff away cause the closets are full... and drawers. And nooks and crannies. I don't even know where to start. So today I'm going to find one bag of stuff to take to Goodwill. One bag. Every day. Til I can't find anymore. Then I might have some space. And I should be able to find the time to do it that way too!
> It's a sound theory anyway.


This IS a sound theory, and doable. I began with one closet. Then under cabinets. Decided I didn't like dusting all those shelves of stuff I'd quit seeing. Away they went. Do I really cook with this gadget? Gone. You can do it!


----------



## Overmountain1

One task at a time.  
Thanks!


----------



## robin416

Hermit's Garden said:


> This IS a sound theory, and doable. I began with one closet. Then under cabinets. Decided I didn't like dusting all those shelves of stuff I'd quit seeing. Away they went. Do I really cook with this gadget? Gone. You can do it!


Exactly! And with it just being me now I had little use for the larger stuff when cooking for two.


----------



## robin416

Overmountain1 said:


> One task at a time.
> Thanks!


Even if I didn't realize I was doing it that way, it does work. Then there's this thing that happens. Let's find more and get rid of it too.

It can get a little out of hand if you're not careful.


----------



## Hermit's Garden

robin416 said:


> Even if I didn't realize I was doing it that way, it does work. Then there's this thing that happens. Let's find more and get rid of it too.
> 
> It can get a little out of hand if you're not careful.


Out of the five truckloads (yes, truckloads) that I cleared from our house, there are only two things I regret getting rid of. Not badly, but a little. But the relief of lightening, clearing, cleaning, and the enjoyment of my "bigger" house was totally worth those two things.


----------



## robin416

Wow! Maybe if I added up all that I've donated over the years I'd have that many truckloads. But never all at once.

How did you manage that being in the military? I know they pack and ship everything which takes you off the hook for dealing with it. But still . . .


----------



## Hermit's Garden

robin416 said:


> Wow! Maybe if I added up all that I've donated over the years I'd have that many truckloads. But never all at once.
> 
> How did you manage that being in the military? I know they pack and ship everything which takes you off the hook for dealing with it. But still . . .


We only ever did a military move one time--when he retired and we knew we'd be living in our travel trailer for three months. So our stuff was in military storage til we were ready for it. The other (17) times we moved ourselves. What can I say? We know how load a U-haul! 

The last place we lived was our record--five years in one place--and I am one helluva thrift shopper. Some of what we gave to charity was furniture. Little tables, plant stands, doll-related stuff like antique chairs, etc. Even a dresser and a bookshelf. But a huge portion of it was just...tchotchkes. Or as the spousal unit called it; stuff to dust.


----------



## robin416

Why in the world didn't you let the military do the moves for you? I've moved a lot, done most of my own packing and moving so I know what it entails. The military moved me three times and two of my non military was done with professional companies. 

LOL Sounds like you don't have a "no" button when it comes to buying thrifty stuff. Luckily, I do. If I can't use it on a regular basis or it clutters my life it doesn't come home with me.

I've noticed in the past few months I have nothing personal out. No family pics, no tchotchkes as you call them. Everything out has a purpose.


----------



## Hermit's Garden

William Morris was quoted to say; "Have nothing in your home that you do not know to be useful or believe to be beautiful." 

And I did grow a "no" button for thrifting--I don't ever want to return to the clutter.  

The hubs is...frugal. This is why we always moved ourselves. He always managed to make money on them. With a family of six, we had our own labor resources, at least til they all flew the coop. On the last three moves, we hired strong backs to load and unload the big stuff, but he supervised. (Please God--no more moving?)


----------



## robin416

It helps that no button to be living in the sticks. Not as easy to go strolling through shops and finding things that just have to come home with me. I do have a favorite junk shop but I walk out with nothing more often than not. And I don't usually go unless I'm looking for something specific, like the iron headboard I got for the guest bedroom. 

So, most of your moves were due to being military. Which of the two of you is going to be more prone to making a move if one was to surface?


----------



## Slippy

I miss the Little Indentured Servants that Mrs Slippy spit out of her loins many years ago! 

Or maybe I miss the Free Labor!?!?


----------



## Hermit's Garden

robin416 said:


> So, most of your moves were due to being military. Which of the two of you is going to be more prone to making a move if one was to surface?


I honestly don't know! We both agree we're just getting too old to move anymore, and neither of us is into the RV thing, so maybe we'll just develop a network of people who might spell us in the Animal Care so we can take a trip once in a while. We have so many things we want to do, see, and explore around here though. He's wanted to live in the White Mountains his entire life. So maybe it'll stick.


----------



## Hermit's Garden

Slippy said:


> I miss the Little Indentured Servants that Mrs Slippy spit out of her loins many years ago!
> 
> Or maybe I miss the Free Labor!?!?


Both. But hon, it's not "free labor" when you add up the cost of raising the little featherless bipeds.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> Is there some sort of rooster in there?


Yes, but the three get along well.

Very cold and high humidity last night. The four phoenix roosters all have frostbite-more birds in the house. Oddly, the cochin rooster has no frostbite even though he again roosted out of his coop.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> Did you lose your hens in the attack?


Two young hens survived. An older duck hen will be nice in that there will be ducklings this spring.


----------



## danathome

Water pipes are freezing up. I have the water running, but we're down to a trickle. I rather suspect the problem is the city water lines. Nothing here is made for this kind of weather.


----------



## robin416

Not for that long at least. I've seen it that cold up there but it never lasted for weeks like it's doing now. 

I'm surprised you're on city water. I was on a well. I really didn't think any part of the areas we lived in to have that much development.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> Not for that long at least. I've seen it that cold up there but it never lasted for weeks like it's doing now.
> 
> I'm surprised you're on city water. I was on a well. I really didn't think any part of the areas we lived in to have that much development.


We're just outside the Scotts Hill city limits, with a Sardis address.


----------



## Slippy

danathome said:


> Water pipes are freezing up. I have the water running, but we're down to a trickle. I rather suspect the problem is the city water lines. Nothing here is made for this kind of weather.


Time to cut the water off to your home and drain the pipes. Its most likely a loosing battle to keep up the trickle method.

Best wishes,


----------



## danathome

Slippy said:


> Time to cut the water off to your home and drain the pipes. Its most likely a loosing battle to keep up the trickle method.
> 
> Best wishes,


Oh, I plan on winning this battle. The day started at 12 degrees and be in the 40s this afternoon. The trickle is now a small stream.


----------



## Slippy

danathome said:


> Oh, I plan on winning this battle. The day started at 12 degrees and be in the 40s this afternoon. The trickle is now a small stream.


That's the spirit!
Illegitimi non carborundum!!


----------



## robin416

Ouch, 12 degrees.


----------



## Poultry Judge

40 degrees will be welcome!


----------



## robin416

Poultry Judge said:


> 40 degrees will be welcome!


Have you got 40 in your immediate future is that wishful thinking?


----------



## Poultry Judge

I think mid thirties, the middle of next week.


----------



## robin416

Well, that's something to look forward to at least. If you're like me, next week feels very far away.


----------



## danathome

It's supposed to get to 40 today and 60 maybe by Tuesday-yeah!

I am reclaiming the house-two roosters back outside and the spare bathroom has been cleaned-only about twenty more birds to go. Didn't I read something about a new law saying men could not do house cleaning???


----------



## danathome

Bedrooms are now bird free and kinda clean. The sun is bright and warm. The whole flock is out sun bathing.


----------



## robin416

Now that is progress. What about the latest hatchlings?

In your dreams that men don't do housework. Especially when those men are responsible for the mess.


----------



## danathome

Sometimes, just sometimes, it would be nice if dreams were real life.

Hatchlings are doing well. They will stay in the house. The cochin until they go to their new home. The serama until they're big enough to go out to the coop; a month. Then the cockerels will be sold and the pullets stay to replace those that were killed.


----------



## Poultry Judge

danathome said:


> It's supposed to get to 40 today and 60 maybe by Tuesday-yeah!
> 
> I am reclaiming the house-two roosters back outside and the spare bathroom has been cleaned-only about twenty more birds to go. Didn't I read something about a new law saying men could not do house cleaning???


Ha ha, I am always happy when I get birds out of the house and integrated into the flock, maybe next month. Then I can do a good cleaning in the brooder room.


----------



## robin416

Yeah? How are you going to deal with that little boy who likes living in the house just fine?


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> Yeah? How are you going to deal with that little boy who likes living in the house just fine?


On warmer days, he and the Svart Hona hen, (Melissa named it Murther), spend the warmer part of the afternoon outside in the sun. Baby 2 definitely needs to get integrated with the other peafowl. He can't be a house chicken forever.


----------



## robin416

So, he thinks he's a chicken now? Or is part human? 

Are they still showing up on the back porch to be let back in?


----------



## danathome

Turkey are such a pain-give them nice BIG nest boxes and the dang fools try to brood eggs in a little box made for a bantam. Now that the weather is better I took the eggs out to give back to the hen turkey. 14 turkey eggs do not fit in a bantam nest. So find and put up a similar nest that's the right size. So, here I am on a step ladder-nothing is working the way it's suppose to-and the turkey is at the step ladder base making all kinds of pitiful noises and trying to look threatening-I'm trying to get done as fast as possible-of course that's when everything takes longer. Done and I'm tired. Stupid turkeys! And while I was trying to get this done-another dang fool turkey decides to lay in another bantam nest box. It sure would be nice if miniature turkeys were actually small; they're not! Well, maybe in comparison to an emu.


----------



## danathome

PJ-Aren't turkeys supposed to nest ON THE GROUND??


----------



## robin416

danathome said:


> PJ-Aren't turkeys supposed to nest ON THE GROUND??


LOL Now you ask.

You guys and your turkey adventures is good for laughs even at your expense.


----------



## danathome

Glad to have made you laugh; smiles and laughs are what I was going for even though what I wrote is factual. Stupid buzzards!


----------



## robin416

I'm beginning to think they've got you figured out and know just how to push your buttons.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> So, he thinks he's a chicken now? Or is part human?
> 
> Are they still showing up on the back porch to be let back in?


I call him the drag chicken and I think they are going to integrate just fine when it warms up some more. Now when he's out, he likes to hang out on top of the smoker on the back porch because it's the highest thing around. Maybe he thinks he's a vulture.


----------



## Poultry Judge

danathome said:


> Glad to have made you laugh; smiles and laughs are what I was going for even though what I wrote is factual. Stupid buzzards!


Stupid buzzards indeed! For years, I have followed the progress of two different groups of Eastern Wild Turkeys in my woods which interact with mine. I've never found one of their nests but have a strong suspicion that they like deadfall. For two years I had a family of Turkey Vultures and I don't know where they hatched their little ones either.


----------



## robin416

I have a hard time imagining anything messing with a vulture nest. But are they ground nesters or tree? Something for me to look up.

I've always wondered how turkeys hatch as many young as they do being as their nest are so easily accessible to predators.


----------



## robin416

Poultry Judge said:


> I call him the drag chicken and I think they are going to integrate just fine when it warms up some more. Now when he's out, he likes to hang out on top of the smoker on the back porch because it's the highest thing around. Maybe he thinks he's a vulture.


Spring does seem to be the time nature calls for them to join their own.


----------



## danathome

When I was on the farm a big problem cutting and bailing the hay were hidden turkey nests. I don't think I need to explain other than to say turkey moms don't desert their nests easily. It would have been better if they had found a deadfall.



robin416 said:


> I'm beginning to think they've got you figured out and know just how to push your buttons.


Someone has to luv 'em.


----------



## robin416

Turkey vulture nest. Turns out they can be just about anywhere. On the ground, abandoned hawk or eagle nest. Deserted buildings, the ground, fallen trees. And their nests are away from civilization.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> I have a hard time imagining anything messing with a vulture nest. But are they ground nesters or tree? Something for me to look up.
> 
> I've always wondered how turkeys hatch as many young as they do being as their nest are so easily accessible to predators.


Some predators won't mess with a turkey mom. But I am sure that many nests and poults do not last or live long. Large broods ensure that some do survive. Last summer a coyote took one of my hen turkeys when she was defending her poults. The poults were immediately adopted by another turkey with poults; something that does not happen with chickens much. I have seen this with turkeys a number of times as well as coparenting even when the poults are weeks apart in age. I have witnessed this with wild turkeys as well.


----------



## robin416

I've seen that with wild turkeys too. It's not unusual for me to encounter a huge flock of three or four females with a numerous number of young. It surprises me to see how many are with the females.


----------



## danathome

I am not sure with wild turkeys, but with my domestics the average clutch is 18. The biggest was 22 and all hatched; two were crushed shortly after hatching. So my hen with 14 is by no means a record breaker, but then I am not positive she is done laying or really brooding full time. Most of the time is more accurate at this point. All the hens have always done this for as long as I've had turkeys. At first I thought the eggs would never hatch, but somehow they always do and at the same time.


----------



## robin416

I've encountered a female turkey crossing the road about the same time each day when it's laying season. She was either going to her nest or leaving it. 

Then I began to wonder if more than one female lays in one nest.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> I've encountered a female turkey crossing the road about the same time each day when it's laying season. She was either going to her nest or leaving it.
> 
> Then I began to wonder if more than one female lays in one nest.


I have never had my turkeys share a nest with another turkey. They do take over chicken nest though. I would think that wild turkeys would not share a nest; too many eggs in a nest ensures a very poor hatch.


----------



## robin416

That makes sense. Too bad Guineas don't have that figured out. There could be 20 or more eggs in one nest since they all lay in the same one.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> That makes sense. Too bad Guineas don't have that figured out. There could be 20 or more eggs in one nest since they all lay in the same one.


Okay, so now I'm wondering if there is an evolutionary survival function to the way different species nest I mean the ones that have a long symbiotic relationship with humans. Except for Guineas of course.


----------



## robin416

I've never checked to see how long Guineas have been part of the domestic scene. I know that their genetics are still wired more to their wild.


----------



## robin416

How about 5th century BC. At least that's what some evidence shows for domestication.

I guess you don't breed out the wild in Guineas.


----------



## danathome

When thinking about clutch size a person has to consider the egg size as it relates to body size. Turkeys and guineas (if I remember right) have a small egg in comparison to their body size making it possible to brood very large clutches. It has been many decades since I had guineas, but I do remember a pair that showed up with 24 new keets (that the right word?). Same with turkeys, if they had the same proportions as chicken's body and eggs a turkey egg would be much larger. Serama are peculiar to chickens in that, while serama eggs are small, they are large in comparison to body size. This is why they can only brood 6 or 7 eggs at a time. If they had the same proportions of other chicken breeds, a serama egg would be half the size they are and then a serama hen COULD brood 12-15 eggs.

Check out kiwi, their eggs are huge when compared to their body size so they only brood one egg at a time..










wrong date


----------



## robin416

You're right on both counts, keets and egg size. Guinea eggs are probably a bit smaller than a medium size egg. 

What about d'Uccles? I was so surprised when I saw how big the eggs were for such tiny bodies.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> You're right on both counts, keets and egg size. Guinea eggs are probably a bit smaller than a medium size egg.
> 
> What about d'Uccles? I was so surprised when I saw how big the eggs were for such tiny bodies.


IDK. My d'Uccles have not started to lay yet.


----------



## robin416

You'll be surprised when you see the size of the egg. I wondered if the eggs belonged to one of my other birds but it wasn't possible to come from one of the others since the pair lived alone.


----------



## robin416

Finally, dry and rather warm. Well, not freezing out there. I went out to burn, nope there's too much of a breeze so I cut up four the threes I had dropped before the rains started. By the time I was done cutting the trees up it was no longer a breeze but a full on wind.

Too dangerous to be working under the trees so I'm forced back indoors.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> You'll be surprised when you see the size of the egg. I wondered if the eggs belonged to one of my other birds but it wasn't possible to come from one of the others since the pair lived alone.


My d'Uccle came to me as hatching eggs, but I do not remember their size.

Mother turkey is definitely brooding full time so there 14 maybe 15 eggs to this clutch.

I ordered an incubator and it's very late in coming; they say because of the cold weather and snow.

Homer egg shells on the floor so new squabs have hatched.

I candled eggs this morning under four hens to see how they fared in the cold; not good-about half were ruined. I rather expected it, but still disappointing. But I guess I should be pleased that half did survive.

Along with my flock I'm now feeding MANY cardinals, blue jays, and juncos. So many cardinals; dozens of bright red birds-a sight to see.


----------



## robin416

You just reminded me, I've been seeing flocks of Robins for about two weeks now. 

I can not imagine the birds hatching little ones in this cold. I mean mine did but I was set up for it with warming lamps to keep peeps from being cold.


----------



## danathome

Robins have been here allwinter; wrens too.

If you mean the homers, pigeons will raise squabs in all weather if they have drinking water and adequate food. Pigeons take turns, female at night-male by day, so eggs and squabs are covered constantly other than the time it takes to make the trade off (seconds).


----------



## robin416

They don't stay here year round. I see the big flocks in Spring and Fall.

I didn't know that about the pigeons but you've still got others sitting looking to hatch something out.


----------



## danathome

Two pair are on the nest. I haven't wanted to disturb them during 
the cold, so I'm not sure if they have eggs or squabs. One pair has a baby, but other than that... Tomorrow, when it's warm I'll look and do some cleaning. I enjoy listening to their cooing and watching their courtship antics.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> How about 5th century BC. At least that's what some evidence shows for domestication.
> 
> I guess you don't breed out the wild in Guineas.


We talked a little about this last year. According to scientists, Guineas were the first watch animal for humans and that relationship while not true domestication, goes back to cave people days. Because they fit so well in their evolutionary niche, Guineas have remained unchanged for four million years.


----------



## robin416

Except were they as domesticated as they are now? Which doesn't really ask the whole question. Were they trained to go to a coop at night? To recognize where home was?


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> Except were they as domesticated as they are now? Which doesn't really ask the whole question. Were they trained to go to a coop at night? To recognize where home was?


Are you implying that yours are domesticated?


----------



## robin416

Not even close. It's what has me confused at this point. If they've been a part of close human life for so many years why are they still very much the bird out of Africa. 

Look at what duck, geese, chickens and turkeys have become under the care of humans for so long.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> Not even close. It's what has me confused at this point. If they've been a part of close human life for so many years why are they still very much the bird out of Africa.
> 
> Look at what duck, geese, chickens and turkeys have become under the care of humans for so long.


They didn't need to change and did not have domestication genes, apparently. Cats are somewhat similar, they didn't need humans but the ancient Assyrians and Egyptians needed them to guard the grain from mice. There is some current domestication gene research being done with foxes. Anyway, it's a thing. I wonder if that's why turkey behavior appears so strange to us sometimes.


----------



## robin416

You've got a point and can actually see differences with your turkeys. I don't remember if you have others besides the Eastern but I'll bet there's easily spotted differences between them and other domesticated turkeys where behavior is concerned.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> You've got a point and can actually see differences with your turkeys. I don't remember if you have others besides the Eastern but I'll bet there's easily spotted differences between them and other domesticated turkeys where behavior is concerned.


The Easterns certainly do have some interesting behaviors. In the past my other heritage turkey breeds seemed more domesticated.


----------



## Overmountain1

robin416 said:


> You'll be surprised when you see the size of the egg. I wondered if the eggs belonged to one of my other birds but it wasn't possible to come from one of the others since the pair lived alone.


They are larger than I expected for such a small bird! They’re the equivalent of.... hmm. 
When you cook 2 at one time, it roughly equals a jumbo store egg in volume. So, about half of one of those? And they are far smaller than half the size of a jumbo laying chicken! Here are a couple D’Uccle with some from my Wyandotte’s.


----------



## danathome

It's KID DAY! Yeah!!! Almost all the birds I have to sell will be going today. I will be glad to see the two hen turkeys go. Then I'll have just my three favorites.


----------



## robin416

Talk about cleaning house. 

Dan, what are your temps doing now?


----------



## danathome

69-supposed to get up to 72. I think it will get warmer than that; nowind/breeze and a hot sun.


----------



## robin416

Talk about a huge switch up. I guess we're going to be near 80 in a day or so.


----------



## danathome

73 and climbing.


----------



## robin416

Woohoo!!!

In answer to your other question, I haven't found anything. Although the size appears the same to me.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> Talk about a huge switch up. I guess we're going to be near 80 in a day or so.


What?!!!!


----------



## robin416

Yep, which is kind of scary. If we're hitting temps that high now, Summer is liable to be a nightmare. It's why I've been pushing so hard to get work done outdoors.


----------



## Hermit's Garden

I made it! The other day I clicked on my little chicken forum icon on the toolbar and...what??? At the moment our internet was slow, so I couldn't log in (or rather, try, using a password reset). We're out in the boonies far enough we have to use satellite internet. 

At any rate, I made it. My new password is, well, a little rude. But at least I recorded it this time. Hmph.

On the What Y'all Up To front, I planted iris yesterday. It's been in the low 50's here for highs lately, and feels downright balmy. So I dug. Carefully, but I had to get those poor frozen things in the ground. When I left Prescott Valley, I had well over 60 varieties of bearded iris, between the moderns and the heirlooms. It was a task of maybe six months just to decide which few I could bring with me! But I chose the heirlooms because they're tougher than their over-bred sisters. I have maybe twelve varieties now. But at least they're safe in the ground instead of freezing (literally) in pots. It's been forever since I got to dig, and those two hours made my week. (The photo is from my Spring 2020 iris beds at the old house.)

Cheers!


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> Yep, which is kind of scary. If we're hitting temps that high now, Summer is liable to be a nightmare. It's why I've been pushing so hard to get work done outdoors.


and I'm waiting to be able to do more outdoors.


----------



## robin416

Poultry Judge said:


> and I'm waiting to be able to do more outdoors.


I know. But you do have a longer work outside season than I have here.


----------



## robin416

Hermit's Garden said:


> I made it! The other day I clicked on my little chicken forum icon on the toolbar and...what??? At the moment our internet was slow, so I couldn't log in (or rather, try, using a password reset). We're out in the boonies far enough we have to use satellite internet.
> 
> At any rate, I made it. My new password is, well, a little rude. But at least I recorded it this time. Hmph.
> 
> On the What Y'all Up To front, I planted iris yesterday. It's been in the low 50's here for highs lately, and feels downright balmy. So I dug. Carefully, but I had to get those poor frozen things in the ground. When I left Prescott Valley, I had well over 60 varieties of bearded iris, between the moderns and the heirlooms. It was a task of maybe six months just to decide which few I could bring with me! But I chose the heirlooms because they're tougher than their over-bred sisters. I have maybe twelve varieties now. But at least they're safe in the ground instead of freezing (literally) in pots. It's been forever since I got to dig, and those two hours made my week. (The photo is from my Spring 2020 iris beds at the old house.)
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> View attachment 40252


They're stunning. I miss my Iris' but they don't grow well here. There is only one variety that will do OK. I'll be looking forward to them in full bloom next year. 

BTW, had I not seen you by the end of the week I would have emailed you. I guess I should do that for a couple of the others too.


----------



## danathome

I have an iris bed here in TN.

Today I'm playing with the kids, fixing fence, repairing coop doors, and of course... playing with our kids. As soon as Kimmi sends the pictures to me I will post. Oddly, I miss those stupid turkeys!


----------



## robin416

I had them in TN too. I almost brought some with me but glad now that I didn't since they don't do well here. 

Play is good. Down time to enjoy the weather and the kids. 

Wait, what kind of kids?


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> I had them in TN too. I almost brought some with me but glad now that I didn't since they don't do well here.
> *We brought them from WI hoping they'd grow here; they did. Many of the plants we brought from WI survive.*
> Play is good. Down time to enjoy the weath er and the kids.
> 
> Wait, what kind of kids? *Nubian-Nigerian.*
> .


----------



## robin416

When I remembered goat kids were coming into your lives I realized you probably weren't talking about human kids. 

The heat and humidity here is hard on Iris' so they don't do well even if they do survive.


----------



## Hermit's Garden

Robin, what type do you have that do well there? Usually it's the old heirloom iris (smaller flower, tend to be taller stems, not as showy) in the yellow or purple. Do they not thrive because of weather, bugs, or what? That's why I brought only the old fashioned with me, because they're tough. I have some Crimson King that would surely do okay there--they're the toughest iris in the world!  If you want, I'll send you some this fall that you can plant for next spring.

Dan, where in TN are you? Our daughter is in east TN, just outside Knoxville. We visited a while back--gorgeous country!


----------



## robin416

I really don't remember the one that survives here. I'd have to go digging to find it. Even then I never see it offered for sale here. 

It's the heat and high humidity that causes them to fail. I guess that's why Azaleas are so popular down here.


----------



## danathome

West-central; Scotts Hill.

The new kids on the block.

Pepper and Kimmi

















\Inky and me


----------



## danathome

OOPS-both pictures above are Pepper. Inky has dark eyes and whitish ears.


----------



## robin416

Wait, I know Kimmi didn't take the pic of herself. You did really good. Almost right up there with Kimmi's excellent pics. 

Now the fun is really going to get started in TN.


----------



## danathome

HAHAHAHAHAHA. The picture is a joint effort. Kimmi held Pepper in one arm. I held the camera out in front of her, and she pushed the button-kind of a selfie. Kimmi is going to be upset because she had to go to mommydearest while I get to play with the kids, who are coming to me already giving kisses.


----------



## robin416

It's really hard not to fall in love with goats. They've got such sweet natures. 

Until they grow up and become escape artists. Just remember, while she's at work you're going to be wandering the countryside trying to find the little buggers.


----------



## danathome

I guess I will worry about that when the time comes. Since the goats are for her it's impprtant that they bond with her. It upsets Kimmi that most of the dogs prefer me; which is only natural in that I feed, I brush, I hold them , and I take them for runs. Between her job and mommydearest she hasn't the time I have for the critters.


----------



## robin416

We sort of had that issue with our dogs. Hubs worked away from home so I was everything, including discipline. 

When he was home they were over the moon and hung on every move he made. Basically we had the same issue as some divorced parents, I was the bad parent and he was the one that let them do whatever they wanted.


----------



## danathome

I, too, am the disciplinarian. The dogs always mob Kiimi whenshe comeshome, but after the greeting they're back at my side/feet. Kimmi has the idea that they only like her when she gives treats. I rarely give "treats".even when training. Hugs, kisses, pats, and an excited, "good, good dog!!" are the treats I use.


----------



## robin416

That's pretty much what it was like with ours but I did give mine treats when hubs wasn't home. 

I had no problem with them fawning over him. But he noticed that the alpha dog never remained in the house if I went out. He would be right on my heels even if he had just been lying at hub's feet.


----------



## Hermit's Garden

I'm the primary dog care person here--feeding, walking, nails and brushing, training, etc. But I think she STILL likes Phil better. Not really, it just seems like it sometimes. We both work from home, so she just follows whoever is up and doing something. But he is actually taking her with him to go get a load of firewood in a minute, which is kinda shocking. I hope she behaves herself.


----------



## robin416

When you get right down to it, Dan is different. I think 90% women are the ones that do most of the animal care when it comes to house critters. 

I used to take hub's Redbone Hound with me when I'd head to town to the feed store. I'd let him out and he'd go in, choose a pig's ear or a rawhide and head back to the truck. 

Sometimes they surprise us. Just the fact they get to take a ride just makes their day all that much better.


----------



## Hermit's Garden

robin416 said:


> I used to take hub's Redbone Hound with me when I'd head to town to the feed store. I'd let him out and he'd go in, choose a pig's ear or a rawhide and head back to the truck.


Did you ever see The Mexican, with Julia Roberts, Brad Pitt and Gene Hackman? I keep picturing that dog in the back of the El Camino with his deflated football.


----------



## robin416

I'm not a movie watcher so the answer is, no I didn't see it. 

Leon was pretty aloof. If he went with me that's all he was interested in. Ignored anyone that talked to him. He just wanted his pig's ear or rawhide and was ready to leave.


----------



## danathome

The kids are irresistable. Little Inky reaches up and licks my face every chance he gets. Pepper is standoffish. So much for waiting until the kids bond with Kimmi.


----------



## robin416

Just don't leave any doors open that you don't want them to go through. I had to chase my goat out of the back of my SUV several times. Seems he wanted to help me unload feed.

He also broke into the feed room once. He was not a happy animal after getting into the horse feed.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> Just don't leave any doors open that you don't want them to go through. I had to chase my goat out of the back of my SUV several times. Seems he wanted to help me unload feed.
> 
> He also broke into the feed room once. He was not a happy animal after getting into the horse feed.


I have so many Pygmy goat stories, mine were from hell, I could not keep them fenced, they were such escape artists.


----------



## robin416

I can picture those little ones finding all sorts of escape routes. If I big Angora could do it the little ones were probably masters.


----------



## robin416

Hermit's Garden said:


> I'm the primary dog care person here--feeding, walking, nails and brushing, training, etc. But I think she STILL likes Phil better. Not really, it just seems like it sometimes. We both work from home, so she just follows whoever is up and doing something. But he is actually taking her with him to go get a load of firewood in a minute, which is kinda shocking. I hope she behaves herself.


So, how did she do on your little adventure? 

Do you think it's going to get where you have to sneak the keys and roll the vehicle down the road before starting it so she won't know she's not riding too?


----------



## Hermit's Garden

robin416 said:


> So, how did she do on your little adventure?
> 
> Do you think it's going to get where you have to sneak the keys and roll the vehicle down the road before starting it so she won't know she's not riding too?


She did fine. She's a rescue who had three years of really bad life before we got her. Took some training and consistency, but she's essentially a good dog. Won't let us out of her sight if she can help it--half Great Pyrenees and half Red Heeler, she lives to guard. We take her with us any time we can, and do the dog park once in a while so she gets to play off leash.

But as to the key-sneaking, we don't. I give her a treat, say The Words before we go out the door, so she knows we'll be back. So far she hasn't even eaten the couch.


----------



## robin416

I miss my dogs. A whole lot even now. If I didn't have the two old cats I probably would have broken down and gotten one by now. 

I have thought about rescues, old ones. But the cats. Then there's that whole thing if I have to gone overnight I have to find someone to take care of one.


----------



## Hermit's Garden

robin416 said:


> I miss my dogs. A whole lot even now. If I didn't have the two old cats I probably would have broken down and gotten one by now.
> 
> I have thought about rescues, old ones. But the cats. Then there's that whole thing if I have to gone overnight I have to find someone to take care of one.


It is a commitment, for sure. We have two cats--one is a neurotic freak who is just now (after almost two years) warming up to the dog enough to let her near. The other is...well, he's like Kramer on Seinfeld. But he and Gypsy get along famously, and he often initiates games of chase to get her in trouble. He's her favorite chew toy.


----------



## robin416

Personalities really play into how they get along. My old female cat never forgave one of the dogs for growling at her. Even though it was just one she bundled them all into the same basket of creatures to detest and hiss at whenever one came near. The male didn't care one way or the other.

I've noticed that now that they're gone she's more sociable, spends more time out here with me. I don't want to mess up that new balance by getting another dog.

I did have two cats in the past with the three dogs that are now gone. Well, I guess all five are gone now. But I've got pics of the calico cat snuggled up with to the chest of the alpha dog with his leg across her body. Even if he told her no, she'd ignore him and still curle into her favorite place.


----------



## danathome

Is it reasonable that any adult should be able to sex a goat; especially someone that raises them? Our new kid pair is not a pair; Inky and Pepper are both girls. It did not occur to me that I needed to make sure of the sexes. The trade was my mutiple of poultry for a male and female kid. Do you think that someone could make that mistake or have I been had by TN again.


----------



## robin416

Best way to find out is to ask them.


----------



## danathome

We've been trying to all day with no replies. She finally replied. Apparently she thought the daughter had checked and the daughter thought Mom had checked...I've known, sold her birds for years... and I believe it. It sounds like Kimberley (goat lady)but what to do now. Neither Kimmi or I want to give up Pepper or Inky and there's no money for a third kid. They are not cheap; unless a person is lucky and in the right place at the right time. Both kids are sweet and loving and have bonded quickly wih us. And we to them.


----------



## danathome

We are keeping the two and Kimberley says she will find us a male for half price in the next few months. She says she is thoroughly embaressed by not sexing the kids correctly. I want to believe...


----------



## robin416

There you go, a completely innocent mistake.

Suggestion, how about approaching her about using her unrelated studd if you're wanting kids? Afterall, it was her mistake she might be open to that idea.


----------



## robin416

Something to consider, having an intact male around isn't fun and games and can be quite smelly. You might have lucked out with this oops.


----------



## danathome

It stormed all night with heavy rain. Mud everywhere! so I'm spending the day raking up pine needles to put over the mud so the birds are not walking through mud; better for them to walk on wet pine needles.

In my account, before the change, was "content". Now that is gone. I liked content as it made it easy to find my threads and posts. Is there another heading that would have this material?


----------



## robin416

If you click on your avatar there is a heading that says "following" if it's working right any posts you've made should show up there. 

I need to see what else they might have changed to help find other stuff you've posted to or read and didn't post to. They took away recent so it's hard to find those.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> If you click on your avatar there is a heading that says "following" if it's working right any posts you've made should show up there.
> 
> I need to see what else they might have changed to help find other stuff you've posted to or read and didn't post to. They took away recent so it's hard to find those.


I really dislike this change. I have tried, "following" to no avail, but I will try it again now. Thank you, Robin.


----------



## danathome

Doesn't work.


----------



## robin416

Why am I not surprised. 

Go into your preferences in your profile to see what settings you have there. It might need to be checked to make it works.

I'm with you all the way, I don't like this change. It was too drastic with little to no training for any of us.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> Why am I not surprised.
> 
> Go into your preferences in your profile to see what settings you have there. It might need to be checked to make it works.
> 
> I'm with you all the way, I don't like this change. It was too drastic with little to no training for any of us.


I will check under "preferences" now.

It's under "profile" and click "discussions". And why did they make a new format harder and more complicated? The old format was easy to use-I didn't need to ask for help.


----------



## danathome

Now to find my threads and posts, I have to click on my avatar/account then click on "profile" then click on "discussions". What a horrid change-like I'm going to remember this-oh bother!


----------



## robin416

No you should be able to click on your profile pic in the upper right, then on following. 

I need to check what it is you're actually doing.


----------



## robin416

I know. It's what I've slammed for more than once about the forum no longer being intuitive and having to do too many clicks to do one task.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> No you should be able to click on your profile pic in the upper right, then on following.
> 
> I need to check what it is you're actually doing.


When I do what you say, above, it says, "You are currently not following any members".


----------



## robin416

There is a filter in the top left, clock on that to set what you want to be there. 

I don't follow many people either but all of my topics I've commented are listed under following. This "following" means you're following certain posts.

We need to be talking about this under the announcement header where they want to see when members have problems.


----------



## robin416

Community Feedback: New Forum Software Is Live!


We are excited to announce that we are live on our new forum platform! It’s been a long time coming. Let’s face it. Sometimes older forum technology lags behind other parts of the internet. Although seeing the same format for a long time is comforting, the member experience shouldn’t include...




www.chickenforum.com


----------



## Hermit's Garden

I bought bird feeders today. Before we moved here, the "straight poop" on the FB White Mountains forum said you should never feed the birds, as it will encourage predators to your property. But a neighbor of mine has had chickens here for six years and says she's never lost one to a predator. In a run that's maybe 10 x 10 and not covered, right under the pines. Said she's seen one bear and one mountain lion in those six years in this area. So I got crazy and decided to risk it. 

Do squirrels like suet? The seed blocks have hot pepper to discourage squirrels, but not the suet.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> Something to consider, having an intact male around isn't fun and games and can be quite smelly. You might have lucked out with this oops.


Yes, we know how smelly they can be, but we still want our own Billy Buck. Kimberley lives 2 hours away so borrowing or taking is rather difficult. And we have plans for a large goat pasture well away from the house so the odor shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## robin416

Huh, good question. I know I've read that squirrels will eat meat. Suet, especially if it has some sort of seeds in it probably would have them investigating.


----------



## danathome

Hermit's Garden said:


> I bought bird feeders today. Before we moved here, the "straight poop" on the FB White Mountains forum said you should never feed the birds, as it will encourage predators to your property. But a neighbor of mine has had chickens here for six years and says she's never lost one to a predator. In a run that's maybe 10 x 10 and not covered, right under the pines. Said she's seen one bear and one mountain lion in those six years in this area. So I got crazy and decided to risk it.
> 
> Do squirrels like suet? The seed blocks have hot pepper to discourage squirrels, but not the suet.


When I tried NOT to feed the wild birds they simply started to go into the coop, or threw the bars of the breeder pens; they still do. So now I set out food for all the wild brethren whether they have two or four legs. I think I'm having less problems now. The feral cat keeps the rodent population down. Mrs. Possum is happy with the handouts and leaves everything else alone. The wild birds---well I was feeding them whether I wanted to or not.


----------



## danathome

And yes, squirrels like suet.


----------



## robin416

Well, there's the answer on the squirrels. 

I've had the same issue with wild birds in my pens. I saw my Hamburg smack one today because it got too close.


----------



## danathome

Today-I'm bored-did chores-played with kids-put some eggs from the incubator under a serama hen-ate lemon pie-I'm bored-watching Star Trek.


----------



## robin416

I'm watching them trim trees outside of my house. It has all sorts of action, fear, stress, boredom and pleasure.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> I'm watching them trim trees outside of my house. It has all sorts of action, fear, stress, boredom and pleasure.


Sounds like Star Trek.


----------



## robin416

I should have added relief. They're removing branches that are a threat to the house. Some of the branches are so big they would be like medium sized trees crashing on the roof.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> I should have added relief. They're removing branches that are a threat to the house. Some of the branches are so big they would be like medium sized trees crashing on the roof.


*That should be a big relief! We have such branches too and need to get someone up there with a chainsaw.*


----------



## robin416

I've worried about it the entire 8 years I've lived here. But it's not cheap to have done and it took a while to have enough money to have them dealt with.


----------



## danathome

*Expense is what stopped us. Now there are plans for a mother-in-law house next to ours so some of the trees have to come down; hopefully, we can have the big oak trimmed at that time.*


----------



## robin416

I completely understand about the expense. 

What could benefit you is if you have hardwood trees to sell off your property. We did that in GA. It not only got our house spot created but we got enough to put the septic system in. We weren't expecting there to be enough for the septic so that was a bonus.

And they didn't clear cut the property to get the trees they took down.


----------



## danathome

My most numerous trees are pine. What few hardwood there is I think we'll keep. Good thought though.

We had thought to see if anyone would cut some of the pines for firewood. We did that in WI, but Tn is a different matter.


----------



## robin416

Most don't want pine for firewood because of the sap and the potential for flue fires.

If you had enough pines, the right kind of pine, they could be sold off to a logger. But that's the thing, are there enough for them to bring in equipment to harvest them?


----------



## danathome

*Maybe a dozen large straight pines and we used pine to heat the house in the winter. I guess WI hasn't heard the news about its dangers. I understand green being not good, but green fire wood needs to dry a season for the best burning.*

*But we only have 3 or 4 that need to be cut so it's doubtful anyone would want them regardless of purpose.*


----------



## MarkSmith

Seasoned pine is fine for firewood. Burned it for years. High ash content. Burns fast. But, it works.


----------



## danathome

*Seasoned pine is also good for quick heat on a cold morning. Hardwood burns longer, but it's also harder to get started.*


----------



## robin416

This morning has been fun. Went out first thing to start the fire, half hour later the wind came up, had to quit that. 

Looked around, decided to pull trees. I like pulling trees with the tractor. Out come the roots, no little bud things popping up on the stump later. Got whacked in the head a couple of times by the trees, that was new. The trees weren't of a size that they could really hurt me. Flung dirt in one of my eyes. 

Now I'm taking a break for a few in the house. I'm all set up to pull another tree. 

You all, that tractor has me kicking butt and taking names. It's allowed me to move forward so much faster than I was before I got it.


----------



## danathome

*Just be careful!*


----------



## robin416

I'm trying. The hitting me in the head thing was really a first. Usually when I pull on them the root end comes out first. The three that hit me decided to pay me back for yanking them.


----------



## danathome

*It only takes one time... Just be careful! We'd definitely miss you.*


----------



## robin416

I'm done for the day. I got that last tree pulled, same thing, wanted to whack me in the head. Saw it and adjusted so it couldn't. Did some brush cutting afterwards but my body said enough already.

It's coffee time anyway.

Oh, I did cut a couple of trees down while I was at it. The chainsaw was another good buy on my part.


----------



## danathome

*I'm uncovering bonsai and others that were covered with leaves for the winter. I was surprised to see some new growth on a few. It's really too soon to get the plants out, but this weather has a lot of things confused. Is it spring???? I'm putting the plants in heavy trays so they can be easily moved into the garage when temperatures get too cold.*

*Robin-That camelia bush bloomed almost all winter, but the most heavily in December and January.*


----------



## robin416

I didn't even know Camelias would grow that far north. It seems like they are winter or very early spring bloomers. I don't quite remember what hubs told me. 

You were worried last week that you might have lost several because of the cold. Glad to read that might not be the case.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> I'm done for the day. I got that last tree pulled, same thing, wanted to whack me in the head. Saw it and adjusted so it couldn't. Did some brush cutting afterwards but my body said enough already.
> 
> It's coffee time anyway.
> 
> Oh, I did cut a couple of trees down while I was at it. The chainsaw was another good buy on my part.


The trees breathe a sigh of relief.


----------



## robin416

I have no clue how many I've taken out but it's been a lot. As it was there were far too many with mature trees all around them so they never would reach any potential. 

Who wants trees so close together you couldn't walk through anyway?


----------



## danathome

*I have just one camelia bush in a big pot on the deck; it seems all right. From my research there are different varieties of camelia that have different bloom times. The variety I have is supposed to bloom when it did and is good down to 10 degrees F. That cold did ruin the few buds left to open. All the bonsai, of any size, seemed to havemade it; but I can't be sure until they begin to leaf out.
Actually, I have lost many more bonsai/plants in wet cold springs than in winter. I did notice that I have plants/bushes that have been chewed off-rabbit, I suppose.*


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> I have no clue how many I've taken out but it's been a lot. As it was there were far too many with mature trees all around them so they never would reach any potential.
> 
> *Who wants trees so close together you couldn't walk through anyway?*


_*If it would help keep away predators--me.*_


----------



## robin416

It's kind of obvious I'm pretty clueless when it comes to decorative plants.


----------



## robin416

I'm shut down now. Tractor is on it's way to the dealer to fix the shifting issues. Stinks, really stinks.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> I'm shut down now. Tractor is on it's way to the dealer to fix the shifting issues. Stinks, really stinks.


What happened with the shifter?


----------



## robin416

I was having to double clutch to get it to shift. Really not a big deal except it isn't supposed to be like that.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> I was having to double clutch to get it to shift. Really not a big deal except it isn't supposed to be like that.


Right.


----------



## danathome

*Glad the day is almost done. Shut up again with the rain and mud. I found a single serama chick being led around by a hen that was brooding dummy eggs; how that happened I'm not sure. With this cruddy weather I brought the chick in and put it in the brooder. Mom is back on her nest.*


----------



## robin416

I guess the rain is supposed to be heading our way middle of the week. 

I cut down another multi trunk tree today. Realized I wasn't up to snuff yet to be doing that and came in. Very, very boring.

Is anyone out there that she could have stolen one from? If she thinks that peep is hers she's liable to be perfectly willing to raise it.


----------



## Overmountain1

danathome said:


> *Glad the day is almost done. Shut up again with the rain and mud. I found a single serama chick being led around by a hen that was brooding dummy eggs; how that happened I'm not sure. With this cruddy weather I brought the chick in and put it in the brooder. Mom is back on her nest.*


She must be a thief! Lol or she added one to the nest you didn’t know about? Silly hens- they just don’t listen to our plans do they? At least you found the little one to bring in out of the wet day. 
We are having a blast getting to know the new crew. Still amazing- I love how different they are from our other chickens in behaviors and build etc.


----------



## danathome

Overmountain1 said:


> She must be a thief! Lol or she added one to the nest you didn’t know about? Silly hens- they just don’t listen to our plans do they? At least you found the little one to bring in out of the wet day.
> We are having a blast getting to know the new crew. Still amazing- I love how different they are from our other chickens in behaviors and build etc.





Overmountain1 said:


> She must be a thief! Lol or she added one to the nest you didn’t know about? Silly hens- they just don’t listen to our plans do they? At least you found the little one to bring in out of the wet day.
> We are having a blast getting to know the new crew. Still amazing- I love how different they are from our other chickens in behaviors and build etc.


*There's two nest boxes on the floor to accomadate the frizzles. When I went out later one egg was gone from one of the nests. The shell was out on the floor. Apparently the chick left the nest where it hatched and made its way to the other nest. The chick looks to be a few days old and must have always been under a hen when I was present so I didn't notice.

I'll take the hen from the bathtub back to the coop, put her chicks in the brooder, and bring the other mom in so she has a chance to care for her foster child.*


----------



## 444lover

I'm up to about 5'7" and yes they do stack it that high 🤣.
'For those that do,don't forget to change your clocks ahead an hour.


----------



## robin416

444lover said:


> I'm up to about 5'7" and yes they do stack it that high 🤣.
> 'For those that do,don't forget to change your clocks ahead an hour.


Unfortunately, we do. Fingers crossed that gets changed in the near future since so many states are aiming for this to be to be permanent year round.


----------



## 444lover

robin416 said:


> Unfortunately, we do. Fingers crossed that gets changed in the near future since so many states are aiming for this to be to be permanent year round.


Back when I was young Indiana didn't have to change their clocks,most other States did but we didn't. Instead,since it was set up around prime time TV,the TV stations changed their programming by an hour. Then in the early 2,000s our Governor Mitch Daniels changed it to where we had to change our clocks too. For over 50 years we did fine without it,then he screwed it up. The dumb part is since Ohio and Illinois are on 2 different time zones to keep both those States happy,most of Indiana stays on Ohio time but the Northwest part stays on Illinois time. There are areas in Indiana where there's an hour difference just across the street,not State line but County line......maybe even township line not sure.


----------



## robin416

TN has two time zones. It can get pretty confusing if you're doing any kind of business just across the street. 

It's been nearly 50 years so I don't remember which was which. I was in TX, family in MI. At one point in the year our times matched. I don't know which state was doing the time change, probably MI.


----------



## danathome

*Planted potatoes, cleaned house, did dishes, did laundry, and next CHANGE THE STUPID TIME.*


----------



## 444lover

It gets annoying doesn't it. Why can't they just keep everybody on day;light savings time? What difference does it make in the winter,jeesh???


----------



## danathome

Yes, very annoying. It's a plot to drive us crazy.


----------



## robin416

Worked outside for a bit, took a nap, woke up made coffee and was shocked to realize how late it was. I did get around to fixing the clocks, the ones that don't change automatically anyway.


----------



## MarkSmith

Celebrating St Paddy's day early. Smoked corned beef (pastrami) and cabbage. Love March. It's my favorite excuse to eat corned beef and cabbage


----------



## robin416

LOL Why do you need an excuse to eat cornbeef and cabbage? Whenever the mood hit, I would fix whatever. Like tonight I'm having chili even though it's over 80 degrees outside.


----------



## MarkSmith

My excuse is it's half the price for St Paddy's day. 

Rest of the time I refuse to pay full price for brined beef brisket. I can buy Tri tip regular price for much less.


----------



## robin416

Huh, I did not know that. Although knowing that I would buy extra and pop it in the freezer.


----------



## danathome

*Anyone ever hear of bush pears? We have two low, wide spread bushes that have fire orange blooms that develop into small pears. Both bushes are in bloom today as is our drawf pecan tree. The rose bushes are growing and the resurrection lillies are up. I'm sure the peach trees will be in bloom soon. Spring! So cool!*


----------



## robin416

Cross your fingers there is no late frost. One happened here last year. 

Never heard of a bush pear, btw. I'll go look them up.


----------



## robin416

There must be another name for the plant. Bush pears bring up an African plant that can't survive this far north.


----------



## danathome

*Worked on fencing the garden until I ran out of materials, transplanted brocolli and cabbage (for the birds and kids). Then did something I rarely do these days; cold beer.*

*One of the tulip trees is blooming and the first plum and peach blooms opened. I sure hope the freezing weather is over. Last year a late frost ruined the fruit crop.*.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> There must be another name for the plant. Bush pears bring up an African plant that can't survive this far north.


*I have tried reseaching it; with no luck. I do think they were trees originally, but were cut off; the results is bush. We did that with our potted magnolia tree. Another job that needs to be done-move the magnolia where there is more sun so it blooms this year.*


----------



## robin416

If your trees are short enough you can protect them from frost. I used to cover mine with old sheets when a frost was imminent. Worked every time. 

Maybe a pic of what you're calling a bush pear. They can be searched by the photo in google to ID them. Or are you saying it's supposed to be a pear tree?


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> If your trees are short enough you can protect them from frost. I used to cover mine with old sheets when a frost was imminent. Worked every time.
> 
> Maybe a pic of what you're calling a bush pear. They can be searched by the photo in google to ID them. Or are you saying it's supposed to be a pear tree?





robin416 said:


> If your trees are short enough you can protect them from frost. I used to cover mine with old sheets when a frost was imminent. Worked every time.
> 
> Maybe a pic of what you're calling a bush pear. They can be searched by the photo in google to ID them. Or are you saying it's supposed to be a pear tree?


*I covered the trees last year to no avail; it just got too cold for the covering to save them. I'll have Kimmi take a picture tomorrow. The fruit looks and tastes like pears. *


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> LOL Why do you need an excuse to eat cornbeef and cabbage? Whenever the mood hit, I would fix whatever. Like tonight I'm having chili even though it's over 80 degrees outside.


80 degrees!!! It's mid-thirties here.


----------



## robin416

Poultry Judge said:


> 80 degrees!!! It's mid-thirties here.


Ouch. But you know what comes next down here, don't you? Me not happy about the heat and humidity. Which will show up all too soon.


----------



## danathome

72 here, but it was warmer. I hope it stays.


----------



## Poultry Judge

danathome said:


> 72 here, but it was warmer. I hope it stays.


It's gonna be 18 tonight and then I hope that's the end of the severe cold.


----------



## robin416

I've been down this way too long, PJ. How many good working months will you get outside? I guess mine lasts from Sept to about now.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> I've been down this way too long, PJ. How many good working months will you get outside? I guess mine lasts from Sept to about now.


That's a fair question, I guess the only months I can't work outside and get much accomplished are January and February. I get cold through after about three hours these days if the temps are 20 or below.


----------



## danathome

*Very wet and rainy; hard rain at times. How is everyone today? I guess I'll be spending the day indoors.*


----------



## robin416

Poultry Judge said:


> That's a fair question, I guess the only months I can't work outside and get much accomplished are January and February. I get cold through after about three hours these days if the temps are 20 or below.


That's the downside of living where I do. Unless you're young and can tolerate the excess heat and humidity you're cut off early.


----------



## robin416

danathome said:


> *Very wet and rainy; hard rain at times. How is everyone today? I guess I'll be spending the day indoors.*


Wet and rainy will be hitting here in the next day or two. I have a run into the city on a rain day. 

Just came in from pulling trees, cutting another one down and cleaning up my mess. I still need to delimb and cut up the one I dropped this morning.


----------



## danathome

*Wishing I had a vehicle and able to drive safely. It really sucks to be so dependent. I miss the days when I could just hop in my car and go...*
*
Due to hatch this week are some more cochin and some poults; this season's first. No more cochin chicks until they're from the Poofy Boys.
*
*And I still haven't cleaned that loft or the nest boxes or band the squabs.

And I really detest this new format.*


----------



## robin416

Since it's just me I'd be totally screwed if I couldn't drive. I also can't imagine what it's like to not be able to. If I live long enough I might find out. 

Got a bit on your plate now there, fella. I remember those days. Can't really say I miss them.


----------



## danathome

*I have a driver's liscense. I also have seconds long blackouts. Not a good mix. So I don't drive unless I absolutely have to.*
*
Kimmi is getting her vaccine shot today and now she's telling me she will go for my Muscovies if the people are there. I wanted to go. Just sucks
*
*When my flock was all but gone I did miss them, so now the flock is back in a greatly reduced form.*


----------



## robin416

Did you tell her that? She may not realize that you've got cabin fever and would like to get out and scope things out.


----------



## danathome

Yes, but sometimes she thinks she knows better, and usually she does. The last time, two weeks ago, I went to look at birds it was a miserable time. Yes, I have cabin fever and a big helping of self-pity. And now that I'm embarassed I'll stop feeling sorry for myself and get on with life. Thanks for...listening.


----------



## robin416

Why was it miserable? Can you look at that and figure out a way to make it less miserable to that it is a day away from the homestead.

We'll yank you out of your pity party when it's warranted. Don't worry about that.


----------



## danathome

Legs and feet. Here I know the yard well; in someone else's I stumble around like a drunk. Here I can sit when I need to, there it was just painful. Here I don;t need help, there he gave me a cane and an arm to keep from falling.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> That's the downside of living where I do. Unless you're young and can tolerate the excess heat and humidity you're cut off early.


I hate the humidity, makes me feel like I'm moving in molasses.


----------



## robin416

danathome said:


> Legs and feet. Here I know the yard well; in someone else's I stumble around like a drunk. Here I can sit when I need to, there it was just painful. Here I don;t need help, there he gave me a cane and an arm to keep from falling.


OK, if you were able to take your own cane would that make it easier and a bit more enjoyable? It would take away what is coming across as shame for your challenges. There's nothing to be ashamed of. You suffered a catastrophic medical emergency and came out the other side.

Any decent human being gets that.


----------



## robin416

Poultry Judge said:


> I hate the humidity, makes me feel like I'm moving in molasses.


It's getting geared up here. I felt the change when I went outside this morning.


----------



## Hermit's Garden

And...more snow. 

This Texas Flatlander is getting a bit more of the Mountain Winter Wonderland than she bargained for. Hmph. 

Hope everybody is well and happy--I'm going to go paint the backsplash boards and pout.


----------



## robin416

I've been wondering about how you were doing since you went radio silent. 

Pouting won't do you a bit of good. It doesn't even make you feel better.


----------



## danathome

*Sunny and warm here-shorts weather-enjoying the sun. *


----------



## Hermit's Garden

Thanks a heap, Dan! Well, I'm glad somebody is having shorts weather.  

Robin, I've just been working on the house. Painting trim, to be exact--we have twelve big windows. At eight pcs of trim per window, it's a lot of trim. I got a big hair up my nose when we built this place to do trim around all the windows. Unnecessary, but I like the look. The husband is a very good sport, especially since window trim IS unnecessary. Once he sees how beautiful it is and how it adds to the "old charm" of the house...well, he still won't give a rat's fanny, but at least by then he'll be done. Ha! 

No, pouting doesn't do any good. It's not really in my nature, either. A nap, however...that's actually productive, sort of.


----------



## robin416

Naps!!! Yes, naps are awesome things. I didn't get to take one today because I was in the city but I'll make up for it tomorrow. 

I get the trim thing. I do. But then when I have to paint it I hate it. But when it looks all nice and new I fall in love with it again.


----------



## Hermit's Garden

Robin, I have a question. Under everyone's profile name, there is a little phrase or word. Yours says Administrator, Dan's says Serama King. Mine says The Artist, but I know for a fact I didn't put that there. I looked in the profile settings, etc., and can't even find a way to edit anything, let alone that. I do sell art, so technically...y'know. But it sounds like I gave myself this title, and I'd like to change it. Maybe to say "Vintage American Featherless Biped" or some such.  Any advice?


----------



## robin416

Come up with something. Just remember it can't be really long. If I can remember how, I'll change it for you. I'm teaching myself how to work this new platform. I just need to remember how I did stuff. You might be able to do it. I'll take a look and tell you what I did. 

Dan did notice his pretty quickly.


----------



## danathome

Hermit's Garden said:


> Robin, I have a question. Under everyone's profile name, there is a little phrase or word. Yours says Administrator, Dan's says Serama King. Mine says The Artist, but I know for a fact I didn't put that there. I looked in the profile settings, etc., and can't even find a way to edit anything, let alone that. I do sell art, so technically...y'know. But it sounds like I gave myself this title, and I'd like to change it. Maybe to say "Vintage American Featherless Biped" or some such.  Any advice?



Robin did it to both of us.

*Not a good hatch today; eight cochin, one phoenix cross (a mistake), and one wee, weak serama who likely won't survive the night.*


----------



## robin416

Hermit's Garden said:


> Robin, I have a question. Under everyone's profile name, there is a little phrase or word. Yours says Administrator, Dan's says Serama King. Mine says The Artist, but I know for a fact I didn't put that there. I looked in the profile settings, etc., and can't even find a way to edit anything, let alone that. I do sell art, so technically...y'know. But it sounds like I gave myself this title, and I'd like to change it. Maybe to say "Vintage American Featherless Biped" or some such.  Any advice?


It looks like I have to do it. It took me this long to figure out how I did it in the first place. I'll remember for a while now so if you come up with something you can tell me here or PM it.


----------



## robin416

danathome said:


> Robin did it to both of us.
> 
> *Not a good hatch today; eight cochin, one phoenix cross (a mistake), and one wee, weak serama who likely won't survive the night.*


How many were you expecting?

Remember what happened with Sei. I hope there's the same outcome.


----------



## Hermit's Garden

I don't know what is considered short enough, so Featherless Biped ought to do.  No worries on how soon you find the key to editing it, just wondered. Dan must be more observant than I am--I just noticed it today!


----------



## robin416

Did it!!! Yay me!!!

We can always play with it to see how long it will let us do.

Anyway, it's called a custom title. I need to check my profile to see if it shows up there somewhere.


----------



## robin416

OK, it doesn't. So it has to be an admin to make the change. I guess that's so questionable titles can't be added. 

But who here would do something like that? Hmmm?


----------



## Hermit's Garden

robin416 said:


> OK, it doesn't. So it has to be an admin to make the change. I guess that's so questionable titles can't be added.
> 
> But who here would do something like that? Hmmm?


Maybe none, but you never know. Thank you for the change.


----------



## robin416

Not a problem. If I hadn't been playing around we wouldn't even know it could be done. 

More importantly, are you happy with that choice?


----------



## danathome

*Woke up to booming thunder and lightning with lots of rain. I've been putting off going to feed the livestock, but I guess I'll have to do it in the rain; at least it's a warm rain.

HAPPY DAY EVERYONE!*


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> How many were you expecting?
> 
> Remember what happened with Sei. I hope there's the same outcome.


*The cold spell ruined many. Even so, there should have been about five more, but... The serama chick made it through the night, so it will likey live.*


----------



## danathome

*And that was not fun. Yard is all flooded. The ducks are having a good time in all the huge puddles. I see my drainage pipes need to be replaced with bigger ones. Thank God for PV*C.


----------



## robin416

Laughing picturing the ducks with all that bounty of water. Sorry, but it is a funny picture in my head.

Happy to hear baby made it. It's always a plus when the smallest begin to rally. 

Tomorrow morning for me with the rough weather. Probably about the same time in the morning. Not sure I'll get a lot of water but the threat of strong storms is there.


----------



## robin416

Oh, I finally found a long rain thingy. I had an outback coat but the thing really didn't work as well as advertised. I've gotten to use the new rain coat once so far and it did what I needed, kept me dry while I did bird stuff.


----------



## danathome

The rain and storms have stopped but predicyed to begin again and last the rest of the day. With no rain thingy I'd better make use of this time and check eveything outside and look for any that got wet and need help.


----------



## Hermit's Garden

robin416 said:


> Not a problem. If I hadn't been playing around we wouldn't even know it could be done.
> 
> More importantly, are you happy with that choice?


Yes, but if you can fit American or Vintage in front of it, I'd be tickled. Thank you. And yay for learning through playing around!


----------



## danathome

_With the severe storm warnings comes the worry of a power failure. This area seems to lose power almost every time there's a storm; sometimes hours and sometimes days. With an incubator full of duck eggs... The only solution is to give eggs too a brooding turkey who has only seven eggs of her own left. It's best to have a plan rather than try to deal with the problem when it arises.

Good thing she is a big turkey able to sit on 19 large eggs if need be._


----------



## robin416

Hermit's Garden said:


> Yes, but if you can fit American or Vintage in front of it, I'd be tickled. Thank you. And yay for learning through playing around!


Got it. Not sure how much longer to make it without it being cumbersome.


----------



## robin416

danathome said:


> _With the severe storm warnings comes the worry of a power failure. This area seems to lose power almost every time there's a storm; sometimes hours and sometimes days. With an incubator full of duck eggs... The only solution is to give eggs too a brooding turkey who has only seven eggs of her own left. It's best to have a plan rather than try to deal with the problem when it arises.
> 
> Good thing she is a big turkey able to sit on 19 large eggs if need be._


They can go several hours without power. It'll delay the hatch but they can survive. 

I wonder why you have so many power outages, I didn't even lose power when Rita hit us.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> Laughing picturing the ducks with all that bounty of water. Sorry, but it is a funny picture in my head.
> 
> Happy to hear baby made it. It's always a plus when the smallest begin to rally.
> 
> Tomorrow morning for me with the rough weather. Probably about the same time in the morning. Not sure I'll get a lot of water but the threat of strong storms is there.


*It is funny to watch them splashing around. Good luck tomorrow; hoping your weather isn't too rough. So far our's has not gotten as bad as predicted, and may it stay that way.*


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> They can go several hours without power. It'll delay the hatch but they can survive.
> 
> I wonder why you have so many power outages, I didn't even lose power when Rita hit us.


*Country life. It has not been as bad since they came through and cut the vegetation back from the lines and made repairs on faulty equipment.*


----------



## robin416

danathome said:


> *Country life. It has not been as bad since they came through and cut the vegetation back from the lines and made repairs on faulty equipment.*


Think about it, I lived only about 40 miles west of you. Although TN with that new thing about not having trees within 20 feet of the easement has probably done a lot to protect the power grid.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> Think about it, I lived only about 40 miles west of you. Although TN with that new thing about not having trees within 20 feet of the easement has probably done a lot to protect the power grid.





robin416 said:


> Think about it, I lived only about 40 miles west of you. Although TN with that new thing about not having trees within 20 feet of the easement has probably done a lot to protect the power grid.


Robin, I do not understand your reference to living 40 miles from where I am now. You seem to doubt our troubles with the electricity. I know nothing of grids and easements, just that we have had many days with no power. Our neighbors have solved that problem with portable generators.


----------



## robin416

*I lived 40 miles west of you. *Are you being a grouch again today? Not doubting you at all, just saying how different 40 miles can make.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> *I lived 40 miles west of you. *Are you being a grouch again today? Not doubting you at all, just saying how different 40 miles can make.


*Grouch-no. Tired-yes and as you know, words on a screen can so easily be misinterpreted. And yes, I am distraught. Kimmi is with her mom. They found out today Mom has-PAH (had to look it up on her email) and told her she has 5 years at best. Of course Kimmi is upset which in turn upsets me. But, I do suppose it's best to shut the computer down.*


----------



## robin416

I didn't live west of you, I lived EAST of you. I'm not doing much better today.

I'm sorry your MIL is having to go through that. I know it's going to be very stressful on Kimmi. I've been through it too often the past few years. The only advice I can offer is when she has a really bad day see if a hug will help.


----------



## danathome

*I did not turn off the computer as it's the only way Kimmi can contact me. Severe storms headed my way with possible tornado. Rushed to get all ready and locked up tight. Last big storm blew away most of the serama coop and ended my quail's existance. 

More hugs-will do. East-west, what does it matter?*


----------



## robin416

danathome said:


> * East-west, what does it matter? *


 Hell, if I know. 

What do you have set up for a weather alert? 

What you're going through now with the weather is one of the major reasons we left there. Almost moved to N. AL until I checked weather patterns. Nope, not moving there. Almost as bad as TN.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> Hell, if I know.
> 
> What do you have set up for a weather alert?
> 
> What you're going through now with the weather is one of the major reasons we left there. Almost moved to N. AL until I checked weather patterns. Nope, not moving there. Almost as bad as TN.


*As it turns out, Kimmi was being over-cautious, in my case. The storm is for where she is, the county west of me; not that that makes me feel better. And why don't they have basements in TN? Prayer only goes just so far and cement slabs are worthless in a tornado. And yet, almost every home/house around is on a slab. My house in WI had a basement that was bigger and better than this whole house. Pretty nice; especially during storms and tornados. We sure messed up when...*


----------



## robin416

It seems like the old homes do have them. Bob and I were considering one in N. AL before I said we weren't moving there. Many have storm cellars or root cellars. The place we lived in Lewis county had an underground scary shelter. It was a cave dug into a hillside with rotten timbers supposedly holding the roof up. 

One county ain't any kind of a buffer. It makes me nervous you've got that stuff going on because I experienced it so many times living up there.


----------



## danathome

*We looked at many homes when we were in the market; one had a basement and, yes, I do remeber a few having storm shelters dug into hillsides. Most had nothing in the way of shelter during bad storms. None here and I feel like a sittin' duck during storms.

I've even brought the kids in to sleep in the kitchen. Am I goofy or what?*


----------



## robin416

LOL They're company and comfort while Kimmi isn't there. Goofy? Maybe. But then we've all done some goofy things that have made us feel better.


----------



## danathome

*It is fortunate that they are so easy to clean up after. Imagine having a goose in the kitchen-HA Rain is getting harder again. Storms didn't used to bother me, but ever since the serama coop storm I worry until it's over.*


----------



## robin416

I don't blame you for being concerned. Those storms can be extremely nasty and it looks like you might be stuck in it for a while yet.

Hmm, PJ has geese doesn't he? I haven't heard him ever mention having any in the house. He's had just about everything else living in it.

Is Kimmi home yet or still at her Mom's?


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> I don't blame you for being concerned. Those storms can be extremely nasty and it looks like you might be stuck in it for a while yet.
> 
> Hmm, PJ has geese doesn't he? I haven't heard him ever mention having any in the house. He's had just about everything else living in it.
> 
> Is Kimmi home yet or still at her Mom's?


*I very much doubt, PJ or anyone else, would have grown geese in the house. Haven't you ever heard of goose grease? Absolutly horrid stuff-a picnic/beach goers' nightmare. When geese go, you want to be gone. And I like geese!

Kimmi is staying with her Mom tonight.*


----------



## robin416

OH yeah, I know about it. I had a pair of Canada geese hanging out at my house a couple of summers. 

Did things ever calm down weather wise last night? It finally got here. When I got out of bed they said there were two tornadoes happening at the same time in my county but East of me. (this time I have it right, they are east)

I hope her mother can get an emotional grip on her diagnosis. It's going to take her finding out how to work with it to be able to make the best of her days.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> OH yeah, I know about it. I had a pair of Canada geese hanging out at my house a couple of summers.
> 
> Did things ever calm down weather wise last night? It finally got here. When I got out of bed they said there were two tornadoes happening at the same time in my county but East of me. (this time I have it right, they are east)
> 
> I hope her mother can get an emotional grip on her diagnosis. It's going to take her finding out how to work with it to be able to make the best of her days.


*The storms passed over me-thank God. I pray the same is true for you. Mother is in denial refusing to have anything wrong with herself. I am not sure how or what Kimmi know's for sure other than she said this morning in her email that she'd have to talk with the doctor to find out (I thought she already had). It may be that it's Mom's way of getting attention-I hope so.*


----------



## robin416

Tornadoes everywhere, a couple in my county but luckily none were a threat to my road. I still don't know how extensive the damage has been.

I hated those storms with a passion. I'm so glad you got passed over for the worst of it. There's still all the hours of dread that things are going to be bad. 

I don't know. That's not one just anyone who wants attention will come up with. There are newer treatments that can manage the disease. Did her doc really give her five years or is this the low number of the range he gave her? That's where a phone call from Kimmi will help get answers. 

I don't know if Kimmi has it but she should investigate getting a medical power of attorney. That way she can talk to the docs, make medical decisions if Mom is in a position where she can't make them for herself. I had one for hubs. It made all the difference in the world when the cancer in his brain didn't have him thinking clearly.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> Tornadoes everywhere, a couple in my county but luckily none were a threat to my road. I still don't know how extensive the damage has been.
> 
> I hated those storms with a passion. I'm so glad you got passed over for the worst of it. There's still all the hours of dread that things are going to be bad.
> 
> I don't know. That's not one just anyone who wants attention will come up with. There are newer treatments that can manage the disease. Did her doc really give her five years or is this the low number of the range he gave her? That's where a phone call from Kimmi will help get answers.
> 
> I don't know if Kimmi has it but she should investigate getting a medical power of attorney. That way she can talk to the docs, make medical decisions if Mom is in a position where she can't make them for herself. I had one for hubs. It made all the difference in the world when the cancer in his brain didn't have him thinking clearly.


*Until I can actually talk with Kimmi I'm rather in the dark as far as what is going on with her mother. Right now all I really know is Kimmi is upset. I was POA for my mother for finances and medical, but I doubt Kimmi's mother would permit such a thing until she has to. We haven't even been able to get her to have, can't remember the name, where she can get help if she falls. I'm going to get that for myself, soon, as I am here alone often. Bad memory day-frustrating to not be able to-----what I know. Access. Glad you're OK. Keep it that way.*


----------



## robin416

How do I put this politely? I'm not so sure your stroke has everything to do with your brain fade, there are times I swear I struggle to come up with information I know I know. One of those wonderful benefits of getting older. No, not really.

Look for a PM from me. 

I hope she can see reason on why at least a medical POA is for her benefit.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> How do I put this politely? I'm not so sure your stroke has everything to do with your brain fade, there are times I swear I struggle to come up with information I know I know. One of those wonderful benefits of getting older. No, not really.
> 
> Look for a PM from me.
> 
> I hope she can see reason on why at least a medical POA is for her benefit.


*The memory problem started right after the second stroke, but I'm sure you're right about age being a factor. Her mother see reason-that would be a first! I probably sound negative when I mention MommyDearest. We do have our problems, but the women does have a lot of good qualities too. I just wish she'd let those qualities shine through more.*


----------



## robin416

I swear to you one day I couldn't come up with the word "the." Imagine that. One of the most commonly used words in our dictionary and I couldn't remember it? I can see the stroke causing issues for sure but sometimes it's not the whole reason. I haven't had a stroke as far as I know. 

Has she always been like that or has it just gotten worse as she's gotten older? I've found I don't give a flip, stuff falls out of my mouth because I don't care what anyone thinks. Well, I guess I've always been like that but it has certainly gotten worse as I've gotten older and given myself permission to say what's on my mind.


----------



## Poultry Judge

Stay safe folks, I've been following the tornado activity on the news. I never had goslings in the house. My grandmother was the geese aficionado. I do remember her having goslings in the house. There was a Canadian pair in my pond yesterday and they were beautiful, but I'm always glad when they move on .Melissa thinks I should get a pair of swans but I think it would be cost prohibitive.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> I swear to you one day I couldn't come up with the word "the." Imagine that. One of the most commonly used words in our dictionary and I couldn't remember it? I can see the stroke causing issues for sure but sometimes it's not the whole reason. I haven't had a stroke as far as I know.
> 
> Has she always been like that or has it just gotten worse as she's gotten older? I've found I don't give a flip, stuff falls out of my mouth because I don't care what anyone thinks. Well, I guess I've always been like that but it has certainly gotten worse as I've gotten older and given myself permission to say what's on my mind.


*I had no knowledge of the first stroke. I do not know how the doctors can tell; I don't remember their explanation, so it is entirely possible to have a stroke and not know it.*

*Kimmi says she has gotten worse with age. Sorry, I think that's a crock baring a health issue. Age is no excuse for hurting people as she does. Saying what is on one's mind is one thing; entirely different to do so only to hurt others and make them feel less than what they are. And that's the crux of the situation. I refuse to let anyone treat me like that; even MommyDearest.*


----------



## danathome

Poultry Judge said:


> Stay safe folks, I've been following the tornado activity on the news. I never had goslings in the house. My grandmother was the geese aficionado. I do remember her having goslings in the house. There was a Canadian pair in my pond yesterday and they were beautiful, but I'm always glad when they move on .Melissa thinks I should get a pair of swans but I think it would be cost prohibitive.


*You might be surprised. I always thought peafowl were beyond what I could afford, yet, now there are 3 in the backyard.

This is an ad for cygnets in WI. It might be interesting to see what they charge for a 4 month old cygnet.*

Pinioned 4 month old cygnets for sale. Pet qualty. Conditioned to be raised in covered coop at night, free range pond by day. Spoiled Silly, humanely and ethically raised by swan parents in captivity. Searching for caring and ethical homes with ponds. Great for Canada geese deterrents. Email [email protected]


----------



## danathome

My mess up this time, not the site.


----------



## robin416

danathome said:


> *I had no knowledge of the first stroke. I do not know how the doctors can tell; I don't remember their explanation, so it is entirely possible to have a stroke and not know it.
> 
> Kimmi says she has gotten worse with age. Sorry, I think that's a crock baring a health issue. Age is no excuse for hurting people as she does. Saying what is on one's mind is one thing; entirely different to do so only to hurt others and make them feel less than what they are. And that's the crux of the situation. I refuse to let anyone treat me like that; even MommyDearest.*


They can see it with a CT scan, especially if they use contrast. I'm guessing you had one with your second stroke.

You're right. I'm not intentionally mean to anyone but I don't pull punches anymore. Especially if I've heard enough stupid.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> They can see it with a CT scan, especially if they use contrast. I'm guessing you had one with your second stroke.
> 
> You're right. I'm not intentionally mean to anyone but I don't pull punches anymore. Especially if I've heard enough stupid.


*DITTO.*


----------



## 444lover

I think I've got a cataract on my right eye making my vision really blurry. Reading and typing is about impossible at times because it makes both eyes tired and blurry. I guess I'll have to make an eye appointment and I don't have insurance,it sucks. Prayers are welcome.


----------



## danathome

444lover said:


> I think I've got a cataract on my right eye making my vision really blurry. Reading and typing is about impossible at times because it makes both eyes tired and blurry. I guess I'll have to make an eye appointment and I don't have insurance,it sucks. Prayers are welcome.


*You have my prayers and best wishes. If your vision isn't always blurry you may not have a cataract. It may be just your prescription if you haven't had new glasses in a long while. That's what I'm facing and our problem sound similar; even to not having insurance. My insurance does not cover eye sight.
It does suck.*


----------



## robin416

444lover said:


> I think I've got a cataract on my right eye making my vision really blurry. Reading and typing is about impossible at times because it makes both eyes tired and blurry. I guess I'll have to make an eye appointment and I don't have insurance,it sucks. Prayers are welcome.


What Dan said is right, it may not be a cataract. Allergies and/or dry eyes causes the same thing. My eye doc recommended GenTeal eye drops. I use the moderate drops when I need them.

Not to get too personal but you're on disability, correct? You have medical coverage. Cataracts are considered medical where even the eye exam is covered by your medical insurance if there is an eye disease like cataracts. 

If the wetting drops don't help, call your insurance carrier, they should confirm that they will cover for eye diseases.


----------



## 444lover

I've had it for days now,all the time. It's a blackish area that covers about 1/4 of my vision in that eye.I'll check with Humana,that's my insurance Company. I'm sure the Doctor will ask for my info and maybe will know too. I've tried "Artificial Tears" drops,that's all I've got,it didn't help at all. I haven't wore glasses since High School when I couldn't pass my vision test for my driver's license with them on. Back in the early 2,000s when my neurological problems started I had trouble with blurry vision off and on and my Neurologist sent me to an eye doctor. He said I had 20/20 vision then. That was about 15 years ago though. Since then it's started being pretty regular up close especially so I started wearing reading glasses from Walmart. I could see fine until my eyes got tired. But like I said,this is different,it's a pretty good sized blackish like shadow in just part of my vision in that eye. My left eye seems fine.


----------



## danathome

*That does sound like a possible cataract; definitely needs checking. Again, you have our prayers and well-wishes.*


----------



## robin416

I hope you meant "doesn't", Dan. I've had cataract surgery in both eyes. Never at any point did I have a dark shadow in my vision. That's more concerning that something is going on internally in the eye. Make that call, 444.


----------



## danathome

*I've never had cataracts so I said "possible" and "needs checking". In hindsight I probably should not have made a reply.
I only had my mother's description of her cataracts and her description seemed similar; but that was years ago*.


----------



## 444lover

I plan on calling the Insurance Company and making the eye appointment both tomorrow. You're fine on making the reply
*danathome *,any information,ideas or just well wishes and prayers are appreciated. What the doctor says is what's most important,good or bad.


----------



## robin416

Cataracts are sneaky things. They very slowly develop, you don't even notice that they are degrading your eyesight. It only becomes really obvious that they messed with your vision after having them removed. Although I had issues with eye glass prescriptions for several years. The cataracts were messing with my eye exams. 

Something you don't know, Dan, is that I have a medical background so I am a little more informed than most. That doesn't mean I'm right. But having a dark space in part of his vision is concerning.


----------



## robin416

444lover said:


> I plan on calling the Insurance Company and making the eye appointment both tomorrow. You're fine on making the reply
> *danathome *,any information,ideas or just well wishes and prayers are appreciated. What the doctor says is what's most important,good or bad.


Please keep us informed. You know how I am, I'll worry.


----------



## danathome

X 2.


----------



## 444lover

robin416 said:


> Please keep us informed. You know how I am, I'll worry.


Ends up my Medicare will cover it and I have an appointment on the 30th....Bad news is I think instead of a cataract it could be Glaucoma . It;s a dark shadow,not just blurry.


----------



## danathome

I will tell you what I tell my Kimmi, QUIT reading the internet and wait for your appointment to see if you need to worry. Otherwise you may be upsetting yourself for no reason. It is crappie that you have to wait for the 30th though. I wish you all good things.


----------



## robin416

What Dan said. While the dark shadow has me concerned, there's no way to know what it is until a doc gets a look see. This could still turn out OK and easily treatable. 

The 30th sucks. But if they were overly worried you'd be in there no later than Monday. Been there, had that happen.


----------



## danathome

*Doing chores and watching TV and doing computer stuff and doing dishes and playing with the dogs and feeding chicks and checking on poults and and and... 

ONE BORING DAY!*


----------



## robin416

Just think, there are those that can't have chickens or dogs to care for. Or baby turkeys to look forward to. 

Just sayin'. 

I did do some stuff outside this morning. The wind wasn't nearly as bad as it was yesterday so I was safe from any falling limbs. 

I guess I should do some inside stuff too. First I think I'll drink my coffee.


----------



## Hermit's Garden

444lover said:


> I've had it for days now,all the time. It's a blackish area that covers about 1/4 of my vision in that eye.I'll check with Humana,that's my insurance Company. I'm sure the Doctor will ask for my info and maybe will know too. I've tried "Artificial Tears" drops,that's all I've got,it didn't help at all. I haven't wore glasses since High School when I couldn't pass my vision test for my driver's license with them on. Back in the early 2,000s when my neurological problems started I had trouble with blurry vision off and on and my Neurologist sent me to an eye doctor. He said I had 20/20 vision then. That was about 15 years ago though. Since then it's started being pretty regular up close especially so I started wearing reading glasses from Walmart. I could see fine until my eyes got tired. But like I said,this is different,it's a pretty good sized blackish like shadow in just part of my vision in that eye. My left eye seems fine.


I don't want to be a butt-insky, but this sounds a bit like a partially detached retina. A health concern, not an eye thing, insurance wise. We have Tricare (military insurance) and they covered my retinal surgery when I had it. If you can swing a visit to an eye doc or even just a GP, it's pretty important to get it seen to. A detached retina is nothing to mess around with.

Edited to add: I responded before I'd seen you have an appt. As paranoid as it sounds, you might should go to an emergency room and have them look into it. Sorry to be such a Chicken Little, but it really does sound like what I had, and they freaked right the hell out when I described my symptoms and sent me to the ER straight away.


----------



## Hermit's Garden

Now that I poured paranoia all over 444's post, I will add that we've had two days of absolutely gorgeous t-shirt weather, and are expecting another tomorrow. Followed by a chance for snow.  The beadboard backsplashes are painted and ready to go up, the window trim is ready, and tomorrow we will kick butt and take names. For now, we're taking a Friday Night off, and I might have a whiskey or two. Ciao, y'all.


----------



## robin416

I'm glad he checked too to make sure he's covered. 

I guess the question is, how did 444 describe his symptoms to the office when he made the appointment.


----------



## robin416

Hermit's Garden said:


> Now that I poured paranoia all over 444's post, I will add that we've had two days of absolutely gorgeous t-shirt weather, and are expecting another tomorrow. Followed by a chance for snow.  The beadboard backsplashes are painted and ready to go up, the window trim is ready, and tomorrow we will kick butt and take names. For now, we're taking a Friday Night off, and I might have a whiskey or two. Ciao, y'all.


Enjoy your day off. It's been a slog since you moved into the house.


----------



## 444lover

robin416 said:


> I'm glad he checked too to make sure he's covered.
> 
> I guess the question is, how did 444 describe his symptoms to the office when he made the appointment.


 I told them I thought I had Glaucoma that there was a dark cloudy area on my right eye.


----------



## robin416

What HG mentioned is quite serious. I do wish someone would see you a little sooner than the end of the month like that. Although maybe the dark cloudiness tells the tale and they know you'll be OK until then. 

If it turns out to be Glaucoma your insurance should pay for your exams from now on.


----------



## Overmountain1

Well, thanks to Dan, and his awesome tour of his awesome coops, I had hubbs adjust our coop design- and actually I simplified it. By a bit. So I think he’s actually pleased! Haha 
I liked being able to walk inside the coops. I realized what a blessing that was, and would like to do that rather than raising the floor- originally to give them more ‘area’ or double the floor space overall. While we had plans to make them easily cleaned out etc, it’s still not the same as being able to get in there! So anyway, that was my revelation! I’m sure we will still adjust a little more from there, but- simple. We can add on in the future as needed, but simple is best.


----------



## Overmountain1

danathome said:


> *DITTO.*


Well if y’all have age as an excuse for it.... what’s mine?  

I decided about 5 years ago that I have a wonderful group of friends and family, and if anyone likes me enough to want to be a part of that then great, and if they don’t? then it’s their loss. And while that sounds a bit trite, I do mean it! I don’t care if you like me or agree with me.... something my now-teen sons just LOVE I tell ya! Hehe. 

I do speak my mind and I’m not afraid to express my opinion- especially if someone is trying to push theirs on me. I respect others’ difference of opinion- you do you and I do me! 

I grew up knowing two truths; 
Life isn’t fair. 
Everyone is different. 

I struggle to understand when those became untrue statements- or rather, when someone decided that life should somehow be fair, and that everyone should fit in a certain little box.... See? Opinions. I’m really good at those.


----------



## robin416

Overmountain1 said:


> Well, thanks to Dan, and his awesome tour of his awesome coops, I had hubbs adjust our coop design- and actually I simplified it. By a bit. So I think he’s actually pleased! Haha
> I liked being able to walk inside the coops. I realized what a blessing that was, and would like to do that rather than raising the floor- originally to give them more ‘area’ or double the floor space overall. While we had plans to make them easily cleaned out etc, it’s still not the same as being able to get in there! So anyway, that was my revelation! I’m sure we will still adjust a little more from there, but- simple. We can add on in the future as needed, but simple is best.


There is nothing better than being able to walk into the coop. And if possible to have extra space to keep the feed in there too. My Silkie building was long, wide enough to have pens on both sides and a large area to have a bin large enough to hold 100# of feed and a laundry sink to clean waterers. 

It didn't matter what the weather was doing, it was a breeze taking care of the birds each day.


----------



## robin416

Overmountain1 said:


> Well if y’all have age as an excuse for it.... what’s mine?
> 
> I decided about 5 years ago that I have a wonderful group of friends and family, and if anyone likes me enough to want to be a part of that then great, and if they don’t? then it’s their loss. And while that sounds a bit trite, I do mean it! I don’t care if you like me or agree with me.... something my now-teen sons just LOVE I tell ya! Hehe.
> 
> I do speak my mind and I’m not afraid to express my opinion- especially if someone is trying to push theirs on me. I respect others’ difference of opinion- you do you and I do me!
> 
> I grew up knowing two truths;
> Life isn’t fair.
> Everyone is different.
> 
> I struggle to understand when those became untrue statements- or rather, when someone decided that life should somehow be fair, and that everyone should fit in a certain little box.... See? Opinions. I’m really good at those.


Don't drag me into this. 😁


----------



## danathome

Overmountain1 said:


> Well if y’all have age as an excuse for it.... what’s mine?
> 
> I decided about 5 years ago that I have a wonderful group of friends and family, and if anyone likes me enough to want to be a part of that then great, and if they don’t? then it’s their loss. And while that sounds a bit trite, I do mean it! I don’t care if you like me or agree with me.... something my now-teen sons just LOVE I tell ya! Hehe.
> 
> I do speak my mind and I’m not afraid to express my opinion- especially if someone is trying to push theirs on me. I respect others’ difference of opinion- you do you and I do me!
> 
> I grew up knowing two truths;
> Life isn’t fair.
> Everyone is different.
> 
> I struggle to understand when those became untrue statements- or rather, when someone decided that life should somehow be fair, and that everyone should fit in a certain little box.... See? Opinions. I’m really good at those.


*But, you do not hurt people with words just to be mean, and if I remember rightly, that is what Robin and I were talking about. How you describe yourself is a good way to be.*


----------



## danathome

*For the last few days I have been kid proofing trees, bushes, and plants. Kimmi and I decided we did not want the kids to be in there own pen, but rather to be like the dogs, to have the run of the whole backyard, to be part of the family and not another caged animal. The little rats disappeared on me this afternoon. After a lot of calling and looking I found them fast asleep in the duck's nest; guess I'll have to kid proof that too. I think the muscovy drake is bigger than one of the kids.*


----------



## Overmountain1

Awww, thanks. And no, in doing all that I am never intentionally hurtful, but nor am I overly cautious either bc you can’t please all the people all the time!!!  

But I sure can make this little rooster happy- he won’t hardly go away and do anything else when he’s out!


----------



## robin416

danathome said:


> *For the last few days I have been kid proofing trees, bushes, and plants. Kimmi and I decided we did not want the kids to be in there own pen, but rather to be like the dogs, to have the run of the whole backyard, to be part of the family and not another caged animal. The little rats disappeared on me this afternoon. After a lot of calling and looking I found them fast asleep in the duck's nest; guess I'll have to kid proof that too. I think the muscovy drake is bigger than one of the kids.*


I laughed. This is just the beginning. Everything you think you've goat proofed will have the goats laughing at you.


----------



## Poultry Judge

I never successfully goat proofed any part of the farm.


----------



## danathome

*I'm well aware I am on a fool's mission. I do hope to save the fruit trees so they've been wrapped in chicken wire to save the trunks. Others are being moved to the front and side yard. Still others will be sacrificed to the goat gods.*


----------



## danathome

Overmountain1 said:


> Awww, thanks. And no, in doing all that I am never intentionally hurtful, but nor am I overly cautious either bc you can’t please all the people all the time!!!
> 
> But I sure can make this little rooster happy- he won’t hardly go away and do anything else when he’s out!


*He is beautiful and you can always send him this way should he ever become a danger to your household.*


----------



## robin416

danathome said:


> *I'm well aware I am on a fool's mission. I do hope to save the fruit trees so they've been wrapped in chicken wire to save the trunks. Others are being moved to the front and side yard. Still others will be sacrificed to the goat gods.*


My goat wasn't awful to the trees themselves. But he had lots of other stuff to nosh on so he didn't go at the bark.


----------



## Overmountain1

danathome said:


> *He is beautiful and you can always send him this way should he ever become a danger to your household.*


You know it! Those bad boy roos, picking up bad habits- ha! 
He’s a rotten little thing is what he is. I mean, seriously, if I’m not holding him I’m being herded and fussed at so it’s not like I can do much of anything else anyway! You’d have laughed though- I had Tiny, just like that, and Chip decided he needed some attention too.... so he was perched on my head (on my hand on my head) too! Good grief. This is what I get for spoiling them.  
And you know I wouldn’t have them any other way. Shhhh....


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> My goat wasn't awful to the trees themselves. But he had lots of other stuff to nosh on so he didn't go at the bark.


*Ours will be living in a land of plenty. I WAS pleased to see they don't find my mother's iris tasty.*


----------



## George Gordon

Hi all, I have a question. I am a farmer in South Africa and I am preparing just under a hectare ( 9123 square metres) for free range layers for next year. I am battling to find an answer to the question of how many chickens I can comfortably put in this size area. I will not be rotating camps (I don't have the luxury) so I wanted to know how many chickens could I get before they scratch it into dirt. I would prefer it if the field could stay grassed to stop erosion.

Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## George Gordon

Sorry this is an edit, I accidentally posted twice...


----------



## robin416

George Gordon said:


> Hi all, I have a question. I am a farmer in South Africa and I am preparing just under a hectare ( 9123 square metres) for free range layers for next year. I am battling to find an answer to the question of how many chickens I can comfortably put in this size area. I will not be rotating camps (I don't have the luxury) so I wanted to know how many chickens could I get before they scratch it into dirt. I would prefer it if the field could stay grassed to stop erosion.
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated!


free ranging questions

Please don't post the same thing in multiple places. 

Everyone else, follow the link.


----------



## danathome

Overmountain1 said:


> You know it! Those bad boy roos, picking up bad habits- ha!
> He’s a rotten little thing is what he is. I mean, seriously, if I’m not holding him I’m being herded and fussed at so it’s not like I can do much of anything else anyway! You’d have laughed though- I had Tiny, just like that, and Chip decided he needed some attention too.... so he was perched on my head (on my hand on my head) too! Good grief. This is what I get for spoiling them.
> And you know I wouldn’t have them any other way. Shhhh....


*The Poofy boys are both in large pens where they could easily avoid me, but instead they both come to greet my hands and let me pick them up. This is quite awesome to buyers who want friendly birds. These two will be quite helpful when it comes to selling chicks. It's a done deal when people can hold the boys and see how friendly they are.*


----------



## Overmountain1

I love it! Yes, they’re good boys. I’m so glad they have stayed just the same with the changes for them- I didn’t really expect anything else. They’re funny though- do they still pal around? I never had to work to herd them- grab one and the other followed! 
Thank you for giving them such a wonderful life Dan. Truly, I couldn’t ask for more- I know they’re happy and healthy, and loved to boot! 

Edit- all the pullets are doing good. They’re sweet as can be and the smallest (Susie) has become my little cuddly girl too. Same for the silly Serama and baby poof. No comb yet, fingers crossed! Altho the Serama baby started to get a tiny little comb too....


----------



## danathome

Overmountain1 said:


> I love it! Yes, they’re good boys. I’m so glad they have stayed just the same with the changes for them- I didn’t really expect anything else. They’re funny though- do they still pal around? I never had to work to herd them- grab one and the other followed!
> Thank you for giving them such a wonderful life Dan. Truly, I couldn’t ask for more- I know they’re happy and healthy, and loved to boot!
> 
> Edit- all the pullets are doing good. They’re sweet as can be and the smallest (Susie) has become my little cuddly girl too. Same for the silly Serama and baby poof. No comb yet, fingers crossed! Altho the Serama baby started to get a tiny little comb too....


*The Poofy boys are in separate pens with their hen. That's good about the baby cochin; her same age brother has a good sized comb-he's been sold. Not good about the serama; a growing comb signifies it is a cockerel. Sorry.*


----------



## Overmountain1

Ha- it’s ok- we may find a breeder, if more local and acceptable etc, and get a pullet or two later. I told Tristan I wanted a buddy like Chappie too anyway. And the hubbs really likes him/her already too, and we had talked about either downsizing to just our bantams and the serama, or getting a separate coop for them to grow and breed anyway. It’ll be ok! We are happy.


----------



## danathome

Overmountain1 said:


> Ha- it’s ok- we may find a breeder, if more local and acceptable etc, and get a pullet or two later. I told Tristan I wanted a buddy like Chappie too anyway. And the hubbs really likes him/her already too, and we had talked about either downsizing to just our bantams and the serama, or getting a separate coop for them to grow and breed anyway. It’ll be ok! We are happy.


*Should and when we get together again I'll have a pullet for you. Some of the other serama pullet chicks I was keeping turned out to be cockerels too; only one is a pullet. Where my roo's of one and a half years ago gave mostly pullets, Snowflake is fathering a high percentage of cockerels; I hope that changes.*


----------



## Overmountain1

Oh poo- me too! Snowflake is a handsome dude. It’s alright, I do appreciate it! Hopefully we can make a more leisurely trip of it next time all around. We sure love the little ones!

Oh! And what I ACTUALLY got on here to say- 2x- we rehomed our big rooster today! She got in touch early this afternoon and came to get him at 6. Wouldn’t you know it, he was sweet as could be for her and getting him in and loaded up? I tossed a few crackers in, a d we opened the gate straight onto the crate... covered the gap with some netting- one of the hens snagged a cracker and ran and then he went right on in and done! Thank goodness. He will have 9 ladies and a big free range spot. Her last one was lost to- you guessed it- the neighbors dog. She, also, has added fencing but still, it’s good to know he is looking out for them. Anyway- good news! They’re happy. We are thrilled, and even the hens were happy and relaxed this eve, right back at our feet like they used to.


----------



## danathome

Oh poo- me too! Snowflake is a handsome dude. It’s alright, I do appreciate it! Hopefully we can make a more leisurely trip of it next time all around. We sure love the little ones!
*Glad to hear that you like the chicks. Too many cockerels is just bad luck. As robin reminded me, it is the hen/female in birds that determines sex of the offspring; just he opposite of mammals, so Snow is in the clear. I will continue to hope that we can make a leisurely trip to you.*
Oh! And what I ACTUALLY got on here to say- 2x- we rehomed our big rooster today! She got in touch early this afternoon and came to get him at 6. Wouldn’t you know it, he was sweet as could be for her and getting him in and loaded up? I tossed a few crackers in, a d we opened the gate straight onto the crate... covered the gap with some netting- one of the hens snagged a cracker and ran and then he went right on in and done! Thank goodness. He will have 9 ladies and a big free range spot. Her last one was lost to- you guessed it- the neighbors dog. She, also, has added fencing but still, it’s good to know he is looking out for them. Anyway- good news! They’re happy. We are thrilled, and even the hens were happy and relaxed this eve, right back at our feet like they used to. 
*
Today I guess will be a relax day; rain, gloom, and the chance of storms will keep me inside. I sure do hope that Star Trek is ones I haven't seen.*


----------



## Overmountain1

I’ve been watching some of the newest Star Trek stuff- I’ve been enjoying it mainly! I never quite got into the older, or even not so old stuff- but I like this series. 
And, it’s still fun to see an old character have a cameo in it. Ok enough geekiness for me today. 
Ha! I AM a total geek! I’m sorry, I shouldn’t lie like that.  Nerds and geeks are going to rule the world though, y’all, so don’t let that fool ya. 

And it’s good that Snowflake got a reprieve!


----------



## robin416

OM, how in the world do you have time or energy to watch Star Trek? Young guys, one older guy, chickens, business, crabs, coop building. I'm tired just reading that.


----------



## Poultry Judge

Overmountain1 said:


> I’ve been watching some of the newest Star Trek stuff- I’ve been enjoying it mainly! I never quite got into the older, or even not so old stuff- but I like this series.
> And, it’s still fun to see an old character have a cameo in it. Ok enough geekiness for me today.
> Ha! I AM a total geek! I’m sorry, I shouldn’t lie like that.  Nerds and geeks are going to rule the world though, y’all, so don’t let that fool ya.
> 
> And it’s good that Snowflake got a reprieve!


What is the new Star Trek called? I remember the original series.


----------



## Poultry Judge

I hope everyone has been doing okay with the weather, it has been "windyin" here, (local colloquialism), and my power was off this a.m. By the time I got a tractor going and brought the generator to the house to run water pumps, the power came back on. I also had six babies which required brooder heat.


----------



## Overmountain1

Awwww, babies are always cute! Thanks for the pic, and glad they’re all safe and warm. It is a windy mess across the northeast all the way down to southern territory- apparently- it’s been windy here too! Drives me bonkers but one of my favorite places to be is in Kansas. Go figure.... I hated it for the first few years when we had to cross it constantly, but it grew on me!!

Robin- meh, what else to do at 1am? I mean, I suffer from insomnia anyway... and I have never said I kept things clean and tidy! 

PJ- it’s Star Trek: Discovery 
I can’t recall which subscription of ours actually gave us access but it’s on.... CBS still I guess? Anyway, I’ve been enjoying it!


----------



## robin416

Poultry Judge said:


> I hope everyone has been doing okay with the weather, it has been "windyin" here, (local colloquialism), and my power was off this a.m. By the time I got a tractor going and brought the generator to the house to run water pumps, the power came back on. I also had six babies which required brooder heat.
> 
> View attachment 40409


I think it's their plan. Hatch and have special requirements just when things might get challenging for keeping them alive and healthy.

I'm concerned about Dan at this point. That area had a target on its back.


----------



## robin416

Overmountain1 said:


> Awwww, babies are always cute! Thanks for the pic, and glad they’re all safe and warm. It is a windy mess across the northeast all the way down to southern territory- apparently- it’s been windy here too! Drives me bonkers but one of my favorite places to be is in Kansas. Go figure.... I hated it for the first few years when we had to cross it constantly, but it grew on me!!
> 
> Robin- meh, what else to do at 1am? I mean, I suffer from insomnia anyway... and I have never said I kept things clean and tidy!
> 
> PJ- it’s Star Trek: Discovery
> I can’t recall which subscription of ours actually gave us access but it’s on.... CBS still I guess? Anyway, I’ve been enjoying it!


The wind is finally over here. I'm glad it's gone. Even the Guineas had all sorts of complaints about the wind. I got tired of listening to them and put them early.


----------



## Overmountain1

I’ll check in w Kimmi....


----------



## robin416

Thank you. It's not like him to be absent this long.


----------



## Overmountain1

I also just recalled that it is time for them to be getting the new little goat, Toby! I’m not sure if that is keeping them busy or what. Let’s hope! Hopefully [mention]danathome [/mention] can let you know first, but I’ll check in when I hear from them.


----------



## robin416

The timing couldn't be worse. At least five people died in AL from the tornadoes. I meant to look up TN but forgot.


----------



## Overmountain1

All ok. Kimmi at her moms right now but said they’re all ok.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> Thank you. It's not like him to be absent this long.


Yes


----------



## robin416

Thanks, OM. I did look up TN. They suspect a tornado touched down in Wayne County but that's quite a bit West of where they live and where so many seem to land to go into the SE corner of Lewis County where I used to live.


----------



## Overmountain1

That storm was no joke, if it was part of the same one that tracked across there- usually hits us too but has to clear a mountain range, so we usually get the waters down version. 


See? Cant do anything without Tiny’s help! 
Robin, I was going to take a picture of my poor stunted flowers- this side I wasn’t as surprised bc they are kinda rough on them but since it was almost every single one it was odd.


----------



## robin416

I wonder if it's a new variety. I've got Azaleas that don't get massive like some of the others in my yard. I guess two feet is as tall as they get. 

My Shoester wouldn't be as nosey as your guy is. He'd watch closely especially if Prissy was assisting me. He wouldn't come on the porch unless she did. She would jump in my lap but he never would.


----------



## Overmountain1

He. Is. A. Hot MESS!


----------



## robin416

But loved for being that hot mess.


----------



## Hermit's Garden

We've had two gorgeous days in a row--got up to 65 yesterday, which to my mind is the perfect weather for gardening. I planted a five gallon Fragrant Sumac on each side of our driveway at the road. The hubs likes that they're low-growing, casual, and native to our area--both drought tolerant and deer resistant. I like that they turn red in the fall. 

Before we moved here, I'd taken cuttings of Martha Gonzalez roses--of which I'd taken cuttings and brought from San Antonio six years ago. They grow super fast, they're tough, and they have enough thorns that the deer will go elsewhere unless starving. So I put them and a bunch of bulbs (Oxblood lily, St Joseph's lily, and a few colors of narcissus) up next to the house with some dwarf iris. I don't usually care for dwarf iris, but these are just...cute. They're called Bumble Bee. 

Next up--planning the herb garden. Might have to wait til the lifting restrictions are lifted for that, as it'll take some wheelbarrows full of amendment in the soil before I can dig those beds.

Anybody heard from Dan yet?


----------



## robin416

Everyone has Spring fever. A friend pushed it again this year with her veggie garden and now has to scramble to protect what she planted. We're even being warned about a frost here in the deep South.

I get cute. I want some of those little Iris'. Too bad they'd just die here. 

The plants covered in red blooms are roses?

He's been in and out, he just hasn't checked in on this topic for a bit. They came through OK with all the nasty weather TN has been having.


----------



## robin416

Oh, something happened this year that is amazing. I have these monster size Azaleas out front. Last year was a blah year for blossoms. This year they are absolutely covered. I've never seen them this covered in blossoms.

I've wondered if it's because we actually had more Winter this year than we've had in several years.
















This one is under the Magnolia. We didn't even know it was there until hubs limbed the Magnolia and surprise! This is the first time it's bloomed since he found it five years ago.


----------



## Hermit's Garden

Wow!!! That's gorgeous! We had azaleas in Florida--they were all over our base housing yard. 

The red blooms are the roses--that's not my photo, though. Apparently I never took any closeup shots of the roses I'd brought as cuttings. They went from a little twig in a quart pot to five foot shrubs in five years. They're not good for cutting, but they do make good rose hips for tea.


----------



## robin416

The roses get HUGE! I'm thinking something that stays about 2 feet and mounds. 

I'm over Azaleas for that very reason, they're everywhere. Gorgeous while they're blooming which is doesn't last long and is only once a year. 

When we moved here I tackled some that were planted in front of the house. Think ten foot high bushes. I started whacking, right down to the ground. I found they were planted just a foot from the foundation and where there should only be one, there were five. I decided they needed to go. The only way to do that was kill them. 

I started calling them zombie azaleas because they wouldn't die. Finally they stopped coming back and now I have a newer, smaller variety planted in that area but not a foot off the foundation.


----------



## danathome

*Everything has been fine here. We've had/are having lots of rain, but nothing else other than thunder and lightning. No high winds, no hail. So far anything serious has been in other counties or has passed us by.*
*
We haven't gotten Toby yet. Kimberly emailed to tell us she was sick and hoped to come this weekend.
*
*Today, I've planted onions, did some coop cleaning, and picked up pine cones (an everyday thing). Next, I need to put garden netting along the ramp rails with the hopes of keeping the kids off; dogs too, because I use the ramp to start trees, plants, and for my bonsai.*


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> Oh, something happened this year that is amazing. I have these monster size Azaleas out front. Last year was a blah year for blossoms. This year they are absolutely covered. I've never seen them this covered in blossoms.
> 
> I've wondered if it's because we actually had more Winter this year than we've had in several years.
> View attachment 40431
> 
> 
> This one is under the Magnolia. We didn't even know it was there until hubs limbed the Magnolia and surprise! This is the first time it's bloomed since he found it five years ago.


*Very likely it bloomed because it got more light. Beautiful plant. This rain is ruining a lot of our early blooms. Now we're supposed to have three freezing night in the low 30s and 20s. Goodbye to the fruit crop. There's a dwarf peach in the poultry yard and at this point it has dozens of developing peaches on it. I'll try covering that one.*


----------



## robin416

Old sheets. I kept a bunch of them around to cover my fruit trees because they always had fruit set and there was always a frost/freeze. 

They've given us a frost warning for the next couple of days. It might get a little tense here later this afternoon. The cold front is going to hit 84 degree temps.


----------



## danathome

*We have the old sheets. I'll look and see if there's any fruit left to cover. The rain came down so hard it was like having a bucket of water dumped. Good luck to you with the weather.*


----------



## robin416

I am anxious which is not a good sign. I'm pretty good at reading the weather. There are times they're screaming tornado, I walk outside and go nope. It's not here yet but it feels wrong.


----------



## danathome

*Fingers and toes crossed for luck that any bad weather passes you over.*


----------



## robin416

It's almost here. Good thing I bought gas today. LOL I might need it for the generator.


----------



## danathome

*I'm going to have to round up sheets and whatever to start covering plants. Quite a few bonsai have started to grow and I'll bring those into the kitchen. There are some things too big to move so they'll have to be covered. I have three Japanese maple bonsai that are three to four feet tall that are leafed out and not easy to move GROANNNNNN*


----------



## robin416

I hate when it does this. Yet I know it's going to do it every year just to catch us unaware.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> I hate when it does this. Yet I know it's going to do it every year just to catch us unaware.


*It didn't freeze here last night so one cold day over. How about for you?*


----------



## Hermit's Garden

danathome said:


> *Everything has been fine here. We've had/are having lots of rain, but nothing else other than thunder and lightning. No high winds, no hail. So far anything serious has been in other counties or has passed us by.*
> 
> *We haven't gotten Toby yet. Kimberly emailed to tell us she was sick and hoped to come this weekend.*
> 
> *Today, I've planted onions, did some coop cleaning, and picked up pine cones (an everyday thing). Next, I need to put garden netting along the ramp rails with the hopes of keeping the kids off; dogs too, because I use the ramp to start trees, plants, and for my bonsai.*


This time of year, I'm jealous that (except for the rain) you have gardening weather! The water in our bird bath is frozen right now, although it'll warm up to the mid-fifties today. 

Pics of the bonsai, if you get a chance.


----------



## robin416

danathome said:


> *It didn't freeze here last night so one cold day over. How about for you?*


Lots of rain last night. 42 when I got up this morning and it's gone up a couple of degrees. Sunny.

All the big winds were just south of me so no damage up my way. Yay!!!


----------



## robin416

Hermit's Garden said:


> This time of year, I'm jealous that (except for the rain) you have gardening weather! The water in our bird bath is frozen right now, although it'll warm up to the mid-fifties today.
> 
> Pics of the bonsai, if you get a chance.


HG, you'll be in the catbird seat when Summer finally hits. Down here it's going to be miserable with heat and humidity. Most days will be spent indoors hiding from it.


----------



## danathome

Hermit's Garden said:


> This time of year, I'm jealous that (except for the rain) you have gardening weather! The water in our bird bath is frozen right now, although it'll warm up to the mid-fifties today.
> 
> Pics of the bonsai, if you get a chance.


*I will post bonsai pictures when the trees have leafed out and look nice. Right now, most are trunks and stems/branches with just the beginings of green buds,.*


----------



## danathome

*Waiting. Hopefully tomorrow-two dozen shipped Call Duck eggs. I'm hoping someone who gives a rip is the person handling my eggs. USPS tracking shows delivery tomorrow*.


----------



## robin416

What direction are they coming from? When I was getting shipped eggs almost anything coming from the NE had ruptured air cells in multiple eggs.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> What direction are they coming from? When I was getting shipped eggs almost anything coming from the NE had ruptured air cells in multiple eggs.


*WV-NE, and I know that's a bad direction to get eggs. The same lady I got my eggs from before. She had many extra and offered them for the price of shipping; which I doubled. If I get 6 ducklings from the 24 eggs it will be worth it. While the duck eggs I got before were in bad shape on arrival, some serama and d'Uccle eggs from the same place came through great with a 100% hatch. All I can do is hope for the best. Most people I know blame Memphis as the place to avoid when getting eggs, and where are my eggs right now? MEMPHIS to be delivered tomorrow.*


----------



## robin416

By NE I mean states like NY and PA. I seemed to have the best luck with eggs when they came from out West.


----------



## danathome

*Further NE. I'll try to remember that and avoid that area should I decide to get more eggs shipped. Now it's time to start covering the fruit trees. With the huge amount of rain we got I did not expect much in the way of pollination. To my surprise some of the trees are loaded with developing fruit. It will be a shame to lose it to a late freeze without trying to save the crop.*


----------



## robin416

And this is a late freeze. Especially for us. I haven't noticed anyone saying anything about the fruit orchards here.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> And this is a late freeze. Especially for us. I haven't noticed anyone saying anything about the fruit orchards here.


*I'm sure we will hear about it when prices for fruit goes way up.*


----------



## robin416

It probably already has since so much was ruined in TX during their cold snap.


----------



## danathome

*Today is greenhouse day. I'm putting together a 20 foot greenhouse kit. I need a magnifying glass to read the tiny typed instructions-holes don't line up-and they drilled the wrong kind of holes in the metal pieces; round where it should be square and square where it should be round. Oh bother, I wish I had four hands. Other than that it is a beautiful sunny day.*


----------



## robin416

OK, I've already tossed the greenhouse out in the road to be mushed by vehicles. I have so little patience with stuff like that but it sounds like you're taking it in stride.


----------



## danathome

*For a kit, it's actually better than many I've worked with,*


----------



## robin416

You must have had some really messed up kits to put together. Is this a Kimmi thing?

It'll certainly keep your brain exercised.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> You must have had some really messed up kits to put together. Is this a Kimmi thing?
> 
> It'll certainly keep your brain exercised.


*It's a together thing. If I were working on a perfectly level (no such thing) surface it would go together easy, but... Frustration was taking over so time to quit for the day. I almost got the frame done and that's the hard part. It worries me that somehow I messed up and the cover won't fit over the frame and I'll have to dismantle the whole thing and start over. There's no way to really check without putting the cover on and then if it doesn't fit... the air will turn blue around here.

How was your day?*


----------



## Poultry Judge

danathome said:


> *For a kit, it's actually better than many I've worked with,*


I've had some crappy kits in the past.


----------



## robin416

danathome said:


> *It's a together thing. If I were working on a perfectly level (no such thing) surface it would go together easy, but... Frustration was taking over so time to quit for the day. I almost got the frame done and that's the hard part. It worries me that somehow I messed up and the cover won't fit over the frame and I'll have to dismantle the whole thing and start over. There's no way to really check without putting the cover on and then if it doesn't fit... the air will turn blue around here.
> 
> How was your day?*


Yep, I know that feeling. The one where I just want to cry because the final piece doesn't fit. And the frustration that the thing is just so obstinate about going together.


----------



## danathome

*I have the framing done and now to try the cover and construct a foundation of landscape timbers to make the greenhouse more permanent. The whole thing is so light that without a heavy foundation it would blow away with the first storm.*


----------



## robin416

I sure hope I get to read that it went on without any trouble.


----------



## danathome

*Kimmi and I worked together to get the cover on. We had talked of getting a bigger greenhouse last summer. This one in from, wish.com, some kind of bidding/auction type deal. She bid 50 cents and got it. Hearing of that I incorrectly figured it had to be pure crap and didn't waste my time to put it together. This week I put it together with Kimmi's help. Fifty cents...go figure.*

*This picture I took the second and third are Kimmi's.*







































*Pepper.*









*Inky.*









*The Wigglebottoms.*


----------



## robin416

Yes! Time to celebrate it's being finished. And except for your finger in the photo you didn't do bad at all with that pic. 

I can understand why you figured it was going to be more trouble than it's worth. It might explain the challenges you had putting it together. 

How many wigglebottoms are there?


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> Yes! Time to celebrate it's being finished. And except for your finger in the photo you didn't do bad at all with that pic.
> 
> I can understand why you figured it was going to be more trouble than it's worth. It might explain the challenges you had putting it together.
> 
> How many wigglebottoms are there?


*I've been trying to get the landscape timbers under the greenhouse frame and I have most of it done; otherwise the first good puff of wind and our new greenhouse would be in someone else's yard. So I'm not done yet.*
*
Even the expensive kits have the same or worse problems. Other than the holes being made wrong and the tiny type on the directions it went together pretty good. I've had some where the holes didn't line up and had to be redrilled.
*
*Nine Wigglebottoms; puppies on the way.*


----------



## robin416

Dang, that's a lot of fur babies occupying the house.


----------



## danathome

*Only our oldest, Karly, has the run of the whole house. The others have the dinette, deck, and the whole back yard to run in. Karly despises the other dogs and since she is the oldest, she get special consideration. No cages here. We hate people who run puppy mills with no feeling for their dogs; only wanting the money and keeping their charges in little cages.*


----------



## robin416

I've never agreed with the crate deal either. What's wrong with teaching them what is acceptable and what isn't? 

My Keepher was the senior dog in our pack. She taught the three young boys in no uncertain terms what was acceptable and what wasn't.


----------



## danathome

*There have been times when I have been accused of running a puppy mill; I find this extremely insulting. While we do raise puppies to sell, as we do the birds, the dogs are considered part of the family, as are some of the birds.

My Shorty after a hard day's work.








*


----------



## robin416

Hey, OM! Didn't you get a skid steer to level the ground this past weekend?


----------



## robin416

danathome said:


> *There have been times when I have been accused of running a puppy mill; I find this extremely insulting. While we do raise puppies to sell, as we do the birds, the dogs are considered part of the family, as are some of the birds.
> 
> My Shorty after a hard day's work.
> 
> View attachment 40461
> *


I miss my beasts. I have to enjoy them through others these days.


----------



## Overmountain1

robin416 said:


> Hey, OM! Didn't you get a skid steer to level the ground this past weekend?


We did we did! Got that step done, now for a bit of shovel work, the retaining wall, etc etc etc....


----------



## robin416

What kind of plan do you have? I can't tell from the pics how much your land slopes. I can see you'll have to address runoff in that area.


----------



## Overmountain1

Yep! Hubbs has a plan for all that. He used to landscape for a golf course, so I trust him on that sort of stuff! (They were making it an 18 hole.... lots of experience! Lol) 
It’s going to be long, bc it will be basically two halves of a shed on either end as separate coops, and a covered run area in between, and additional run space out on the ‘front’ of the covered run too but uncovered (covered w hardware mesh, but not roof) there. Doors here and there to allow for adjustments on who gets how much run space as needed. Barn style roof across, for plenty of vertical space usage. 

Hope that made a little sense! Making it large enough for about a dozen full size hens, with about 4sq ft per hen in the coops, not including nest box space. So for bantams should allow for a few more. Chicken maths. Duh.


----------



## robin416

LOL Yeah, you're chicken math has really been showing here lately. 

I'm looking forward to seeing it when it's done. Seeing everyone's creations is half of the fun for having the feathered ones.


----------



## danathome

*Good Morning Everyone,

An exciting day. We're getting our little boy, Toby (kid), today. We're hoping there won't be any trouble with the girls accepting him.*


----------



## Overmountain1

That’s awesome! You guys have fun, and give that fuzzy boy a squeeze from us too! Enjoy.


----------



## robin416

Never a dull moment at Dan's homestead. I'm prepared for the coming pics.


----------



## danathome

*We're back home. Toby is a cutie and a keeper; skinny and we suspect he has worms and he's been treated. And he will get that squeeze and many more. He and the girls are getting to know each other.*


----------



## 444lover

If you want to delete this go ahead.


----------



## robin416

444lover said:


> If you want to delete this go ahead.


What the heck was that?


----------



## danathome

*I clicked on it then did not watch when I saw the beginning; hardly appropriate for a family forum.*


----------



## robin416

When you see something like that, Dan, report it.


----------



## danathome

*OK. I see now where to click to "Report".*


----------



## robin416

I did a post on the three dots explanation. Stupid how they did that.


----------



## 444lover

Sorry. I tried to delete it myself but it wouldn't let me.


----------



## 444lover

robin416 said:


> What the heck was that?


It was suppose to be a guy dressed as a clown trying to scare his girlfriend. Not sure how it came out but you had to log into Facebook and I know some people don't have Facebook. Didn't think it was inapropiate though,sorry.


----------



## 444lover

444lover said:


> It was suppose to be a guy dressed as a clown trying to scare his girlfriend. Not sure how it came out but you had to log into Facebook and I know some people don't have Facebook. Didn't think it was inappropiate though,sorry. I won't post from other sources anymore.


----------



## robin416

444lover said:


> It was suppose to be a guy dressed as a clown trying to scare his girlfriend. Not sure how it came out but you had to log into Facebook and I know some people don't have Facebook. Didn't think it was inapropiate though,sorry.


It let you delete the video but it left other possible videos to watch behind. None of them something you want the kids to see. 

Now that I think about it, FB wasn't any part of it. It was Youtube. So you got rid of the FB part but the Youtube stuck.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> I did a post on the three dots explanation. Stupid how they did that.


*Yes. It wasn't obvious and I was hurrying to feed the critters.*


----------



## 444lover

robin416 said:


> It let you delete the video but it left other possible videos to watch behind. None of them something you want the kids to see.
> 
> Now that I think about it, FB wasn't any part of it. It was Youtube. So you got rid of the FB part but the Youtube stuck.


I couldn't delete anything,I don't have that option,just edit and report. It must have only copied the Youtube link or something when I copied it. As soon as I checked the link the Facebook sign in page came up and those were the only 2 options I saw so that's why I said you could delete it since I couldn't and I knew not everybody had Facebook. I didn't even know it had anything to do with Youtube. Oh well.like I said,I won't post anything from other sites anyway.


----------



## robin416

I need to ask them about the inability to delete something in a post by the forum members. That just doesn't seem like it should be. 

Would you experiment? Post something that's a link like what you just did. Maybe one of your videos of the ducks and try to delete it. Try highlighting it and hitting delete on your keyboard. Then just put a couple of periods on the space. 

I can't really do any of that because of the other permissions I have. I can go to the other forum and ask them if I could try something but that could take forever to get an answer.


----------



## danathome

444lover said:


> I couldn't delete anything,I don't have that option,just edit and report. It must have only copied the Youtube link or something when I copied it. As soon as I checked the link the Facebook sign in page came up and those were the only 2 options I saw so that's why I said you could delete it since I couldn't and I knew not everybody had Facebook. I didn't even know it had anything to do with Youtube. Oh well.like I said,I won't post anything from other sites anyway.



*Click on the three dots in the upper right hand corner. It shows two options-report and edit. You can't delete the whole message but you can delete parts of it.*


----------



## danathome

I need to ask them about the inability to delete something in a post by the forum members. That just doesn't seem like it should be. *It isn't. Craigsist has the ability for anyone to delete whatever they wish; really a bad idea.*

Would you experiment? Post something that's a link like what you just did. Maybe one of your videos of the ducks and try to delete it. Try highlighting it and hitting delete on your keyboard. Then just put a couple of periods on the space.
*I have deleted parts of my posts. A whole post we can not delete.*
I can't really do any of that because of the other permissions I have. I can go to the other forum and ask them if I could try something but that could take forever to get an answer.
*Ideally, like on BYC, posters can delete their own posts but not other peoples'*


----------



## robin416

That's why I wanted you to do that again. Post a vid, delete it and then just put some nonsense in its place. 

Edit by deleting then put something in its place. Does that make sense?

I want to know if you can at least do that. I get why they don't want posts totally deleted but at the same time it does create a problem.


----------



## danathome

> *Boss Robin Said;*
> I did a post on the three dots explanation. *Stupid *how they did that.


*Yes. It wasn't obvious and I was hurrying to feed the critters. And now I'm not in a hurry.

The, above, was a copid and pasted post from earlier. I can delete anypart of a post and change it.*

*In the post, below, I will copy and paste one of my earlier posts and then delete it.*


----------



## danathome

*A valid message has to be put in after deleting a post. That message could be as simple as,* *HI*


----------



## robin416

OK, that's with words. What happens if you post a video? I'm watching so if something happens I'm here to bail you out.


----------



## robin416

Thinking out loud with my fingers a few minutes ago, you might be able to report yourself and have the post removed from view from everyone.


----------



## danathome

I will use one of my appropriate videos. It will be on this post then I will have the same post again and try deleting the video. This site won't let me use my own as it says the video does not have the right extension.


For whatever reason I am unable to put in any video.


----------



## robin416

I don't understand that link. Nothing comes up when I google it. 

Just report yourself on the last post, let's see what happens.


----------



## danathome

And...


----------



## robin416

I laughed out loud when I saw what you put for an explanation. 

I'm going to leave it there, I can still see your post but I don't know if it's because I'm staff or what. Can you still see it?

You posted videos in the past. Are you uploading Youtube? I might have to get someone involved if this a new glitch.


----------



## danathome

*
All has been deleted and I'm tired-Murphy's Law-When I try to attach a video I get the message that something went wrong and to contact the administrator. Bye-Bye for now before I chuck this lap top out the window.*


----------



## 444lover

robin416 said:


> I need to ask them about the inability to delete something in a post by the forum members. That just doesn't seem like it should be.
> 
> Would you experiment? Post something that's a link like what you just did. Maybe one of your videos of the ducks and try to delete it. Try highlighting it and hitting delete on your keyboard. Then just put a couple of periods on the space.
> 
> I can't really do any of that because of the other permissions I have. I can go to the other forum and ask them if I could try something but that could take forever to get an answer.


I could just edit it and erase everything but a couple of periods.


----------



## 444lover

On about all the boards I go to I can delete my entire posts but can't delete other peoples' posts. Even on Discord it's that way unless I'm an administrator then I can delete other peoples' posts. There's only a few I've run into that's,like this one where you can erase it and just put something like periods in it's place.


----------



## 444lover

...


----------



## 444lover

robin416 said:


> I laughed out loud when I saw what you put for an explanation.
> 
> I'm going to leave it there, I can still see your post but I don't know if it's because I'm staff or what. Can you still see it?
> 
> You posted videos in the past. Are you uploading Youtube? I might have to get someone involved if this a new glitch.


The post above was a video that I deleted by editing and erasing then put 2 periods. Videos are no different than anything else to edit.


----------



## 444lover

An oldie but a goody,I miss the little squirt.


----------



## Overmountain1

danathome said:


> And...


I can see them all, as far as I can tell anyway. For what that’s worth. Not the deleted parts, but the posts that aren’t delectable <-ha! By the members..... it is odd you can’t remove your own. I guess reporting yourself is a back door way of doing it and all, but seems a bit.... idk. It has a mind of its own most times. Who am I kidding?


----------



## robin416

You guys have to quit coming up with these odd things to test my knowledge. I don't know much more than you all do most of the time. 

Dan, what was the source of your video? Youtube or somewhere else. The paid admin is going to ask about that and what your using as far as browser and whether it's windows (whatever version) or Apple.


----------



## Overmountain1

Here’s one from YouTube, of Tiny and friends, of mine.


----------



## Overmountain1

Ok so as I understand it, I’m going to try to delete and see what we can make happen? More or less....

Ok, so, I had posted it as a direct link to YouTube, and it allowed me the edit. I think the issue came in where it was a link of a link.....Of a link? Perhaps.


----------



## robin416

I'm going to start pulling my hair out over this. If this topic wasn't so long I'd drag the paid admin into this discussion to explain it to us. I still might.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> You guys have to quit coming up with these odd things to test my knowledge. I don't know much more than you all do most of the time.
> 
> Dan, what was the source of your video? Youtube or somewhere else. The paid admin is going to ask about that and what your using as far as browser and whether it's windows (whatever version) or Apple.


The video was my own. I tried Youtube but was unable to even save them in order to put them in post. That was my computer acting up. But the problem with my own video was the site, I think.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> I'm going to start pulling my hair out over this. If this topic wasn't so long I'd drag the paid admin into this discussion to explain it to us. I still might.


*I think that the problem might be there is no insert video, only an insert image.*


----------



## robin416

See that thing with the 3 dots longwise and down arrow? The video thing is there. I just figured that out. The media thing on the list is the one for videos. 

At least I think that's what it's for.


----------



## danathome

*It doesn't work for home made videos that have been saved to the desktop. Probably something I do not know-url for desktop.*


----------



## robin416

Nope, it doesn't.


----------



## Overmountain1

Ok, so. I always use my phone so I’m sure that is the reason I’m no help in the figuring of the vids, and this is what my reply looks like from here, for what it’s worth!


----------



## Overmountain1

And Robin, these are for you! No edit and no filters, just raw pics.... My crab apple tree has smelled like a dream this year- I cannot get enough!!


----------



## Overmountain1

Hahaha and I made this the wallpaper on my phone.


----------



## robin416

Woman, you are beyond hooked on the feathered ones. 

The crabapple blossoms are amazing. We had them in MI. I forgot that they bloomed like that it's been so many years since I've seen them.


----------



## 444lover

Our crap apple trees haven't started blooming yet. That 1 picture reminded me of the scenery in Kentucky with the rolling hills and the fences.


----------



## Overmountain1

robin416 said:


> Woman, you are beyond hooked on the feathered ones.
> 
> The crabapple blossoms are amazing. We had them in MI. I forgot that they bloomed like that it's been so many years since I've seen them.


Right? I figure there are definitely worse things!  

Edit- and thanks! We only have a few trees, and hubbs has pruned them into some neat tree shapes. Will have to take a pic of our zig zag peach tree too.... really bright pink on it. 

444- We are in the same general region as KY, if on the other side of the range here. I’m only 14 miles from TN line down here, in the far southwestern corner of VA. Gotta love ancient Appalachia....


----------



## danathome

*OM- beautiful pictures. My blooming trees have been done blooming for 2-3 weeks; before that severe cold snap. It looks like most of the blooms fell off, leaving just a few to form fruit. That's two years in a row that the cold has ruined our fruit crop.*


----------



## Overmountain1

It’s been such strange weather patterns these past few years; I feel like where we live isn’t quite northern or southern weather, and therefore these née changes in each are causing us double distress here in the middle! We get too much warm and too much cold in alternating spurts; too much rain and then drought then rain.... maybe I miss the mark but it sure feels that way now. I’ve lived here most of my life and never seen it like it has been.... and thanks. I enjoy the pic taking too.


----------



## danathome

*Eggs are getting closer to hatching so the d eggs, serama eggs, and the muscovy eggs were unloaded from the incubator and put under broody hens to hatch. The eggs the hens had are now in the incubator and will be returned when the incubator eggs hatch. I will have babies in the indoor brooder next week; I hope.*


----------



## danathome

*The babies are growing well and will soon be big enough to feed themselves. It's impossible to keep white babies clean when hand feeding. Poor little duds, they've been trying to take a bath in their little drinking water container. Tomorrow, they get to play in the bathtub. Yes, pigeons love to splash and bath in water. They get a bad rap as being dirty birds. Doves and pigeons hate being dirty; it's their surroundings that get so messy.*


----------



## robin416

They've grown a ton in such a short time. Do you still have to feed them? 

Pics of bath time.


----------



## danathome

*Hand feeding will continue for 2 more weeks with feedings further and further apart until the squabs are on their own.*

*I will try to take pictures with Kimmi not being home.*


----------



## danathome

They're a fun set of babies and feeding them has been enjoyable. I can see already they're going to be a couple cute pests. I'm strongly tempted to bring in another set to hand feed.


----------



## robin416

Produce another pic like the one above and it will be just so cute to see them getting into their very first bath. 

As big as they are, do the parents feed them for that long. They're fully feathered, it's kind of like their big birds now. 

Do use Kaytee Hand Rearing Formula?


----------



## danathome

Produce another pic like the one above and it will be just so cute to see them getting into their very first bath.
*I was hoping to do a video, but I guess that won't work.*
As big as they are, do the parents feed them for that long.*Yes.* They're fully feathered, it's kind of like their big birds now. *Not quite fully feathered and still young enough to not be out of the nest yet.*

Do use Kaytee Hand Rearing Formula? *Very good stuff, but way expensive. Moistened poultry mash rolled in small balls works well with pigeons and doves.*


----------



## robin416

Not without uploading it to something like Youtube unfortunately. 

You've got to really enjoy doing this stuff to be so dedicated to keeping all the littles fed and cared for. 

Yes, it is. I've always had some around for sick birds. Now I've got it around as a treat for the quail.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> Not without uploading it to something like Youtube unfortunately.
> 
> You've got to really enjoy doing this stuff to be so dedicated to keeping all the littles fed and cared for.
> 
> Yes, it is. I've always had some around for sick birds. Now I've got it around as a treat for the quail.


*How do you upload to YouTube? Hand feeding is easy. The more difficult issue some days is to find the time for socializing. Hand feeding alone does not produce the best results. Some people that hand feed think a few minutes to feed is enough and it really isn't. Another hard part will be the selling of them; I'm thinking of hand feeing four more and selling the older untame birds instead. With three unrelated sets of two, there will be enough for a couple mated pairs when they get older.*


----------



## robin416

Holler at 444, he does it on a regular basis. I never do videos. Frankly I just don't think about it.

I can also holler at one other forum member, he's good at it too. Problem is, it's the middle of the night where he lives.

I'm not surprised to read you've grown attached. It's really hard when you're that hands on with them as babies.


----------



## robin416

I sent a note to Janam but it is the middle of the night so he might not see it until later.


----------



## Overmountain1

robin416 said:


> Holler at 444, he does it on a regular basis. I never do videos. Frankly I just don't think about it.
> 
> I can also holler at one other forum member, he's good at it too. Problem is, it's the middle of the night where he lives.
> 
> I'm not surprised to read you've grown attached. It's really hard when you're that hands on with them as babies.


Yes! It’s so hard! That’s basically how we have raised all our chickens, all but the actual feeding part that is; Spend lots of time w them each day and everyone gets attached! But it seems to produce good natured per birds- I can’t imagine how much more attached and interactive they are than the chickens! Fun- maybe someday! 

They’re really very pretty little things. Cute pic!


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> Holler at 444, he does it on a regular basis. I never do videos. Frankly I just don't think about it.
> 
> I can also holler at one other forum member, he's good at it too. Problem is, it's the middle of the night where he lives.
> 
> I'm not surprised to read you've grown attached. It's really hard when you're that hands on with them as babies.


*Kimmi and I, both, have become attached. Kimmi helps with the hand feeding as she has almost as much experience doing it as me. We met, years ago, when we both raised cockatiels and hand fed the chicks. We belonged to the same cockatiel online group and... Kimmi probably knows how to do the YouTube thing, but thanks Robin.*


----------



## danathome

Overmountain1 said:


> Yes! It’s so hard! That’s basically how we have raised all our chickens, all but the actual feeding part that is; Spend lots of time w them each day and everyone gets attached! But it seems to produce good natured per birds- I can’t imagine how much more attached and interactive they are than the chickens! Fun- maybe someday!
> 
> They’re really very pretty little things. Cute pic!


*They will be prettier once they have a bath. It's hard to keep them clean while hand feeding them. They really get the food all over themselves and everywhere else in their eagerness at being fed. They are something you should consider. Quite different than chickens; a great deal more intelligent..*


----------



## Poultry Judge

danathome said:


> *How do you upload to YouTube? Hand feeding is easy. The more difficult issue some days is to find the time for socializing. Hand feeding alone does not produce the best results. Some people that hand feed think a few minutes to feed is enough and it really isn't. Another hard part will be the selling of them; I'm thinking of hand feeing four more and selling the older untame birds instead. With three unrelated sets of two, there will be enough for a couple mated pairs when they get older.*


You would be good at doing a YouTube channel Dan, but it's a ton of time and work.


----------



## danathome

Poultry Judge said:


> You would be good at doing a YouTube channel Dan, but it's a ton of time and work.


*This is something I have thought about for Kimmi and me. It's a big commitment though. Between the two of us we're always doing something different and interesting. Kimmi hasn't been keen on the idea which is understandable with all she does now.

Very cool here today; not a good day to work outside, but the serama coop needs cleaning bad so I guess that's the project for today. And saving potted trees and bushes from the kids. I will be so glad when the yard has been cleared of the things I DON"T want the kids to destroy. They're getting bigger so they can reach higher, jump higher, and figure out some of my goat proofing; little brats-all three. I am so glad we got them even though they have caused all kinds of grief getting into what I want left alone. Sooner, or later, I'll get the yard situated. Thankfully the plants are forgiving about having their branches pruned by goats.*


----------



## Poultry Judge

Yes, absolutely a big commitment. The channels that use scripted content would be very labor intensive. There are other folks I follow though, who are just doing their work while someone follows them around with the camera, and then they edit and post it. It's 52 here right now. I have Tibetan quail eggs and a few Coturnix which should be hatching in a couple days.


----------



## Poultry Judge

danathome said:


> *This is something I have thought about for Kimmi and me. It's a big commitment though. Between the two of us we're always doing something different and interesting. Kimmi hasn't been keen on the idea which is understandable with all she does now.
> 
> Very cool here today; not a good day to work outside, but the serama coop needs cleaning bad so I guess that's the project for today. And saving potted trees and bushes from the kids. I will be so glad when the yard has been cleared of the things I DON"T want the kids to destroy. They're getting bigger so they can reach higher, jump higher, and figure out some of my goat proofing; little brats-all three. I am so glad we got them even though they have caused all kinds of grief getting into what I want left alone. Sooner, or later, I'll get the yard situated. Thankfully the plants are forgiving about having their branches pruned by goats.*


When I had the small herd of Pygmy goats, they were the most destructive animals on the farm, followed by pigs and Emus.


----------



## danathome

*It would have been much better as a video. They enjoyed the water for less than 5 minutes and then started to shiver and look miserable. I'll let them have another bath on the next real warm, sunny day. It will take several baths to get these birds clean again!








*


----------



## danathome

Poultry Judge said:


> When I had the small herd of Pygmy goats, they were the most destructive animals on the farm, followed by pigs and Emus.


*We expected this and it came as no surprise. The surprise was how intelligent they are. I see many simularities to the dog's behavior.*


----------



## danathome

Poultry Judge said:


> Yes, absolutely a big commitment. The channels that use scripted content would be very labor intensive. There are other folks I follow though, who are just doing their work while someone follows them around with the camera, and then they edit and post it. It's 52 here right now. I have Tibetan quail eggs and a few Coturnix which should be hatching in a couple days.


*We watch a lot of the homesteading type videos. It looks like fun, but oh the work.*

*I'll be looking forward to seeing pics of the Tibetan chicks.*


----------



## robin416

Me too on the Tibetans. 

I think there was one or two of us that mentioned how smart they are. Actually I think they're smarter than dogs and way more stubborn.


----------



## danathome

*Smarter they are and more devious. I surrounded the magnolia tree so the kids couldn't get at the leaves. Yesterday, while I was watching from the deck, Inky knocked over a wheelbarrow that was near the tree, hoped up on the wheelbarrow's side and chowed down on magnolia leaves; yes, smarter than dogs. So now I know not to park the wheelbarrow anywhere near plants/trees.*


----------



## robin416

I wonder when Kimmi is going to remember how much trouble they get into.


----------



## danathome

Not sure how to reply to this other than to say I'm sure she thinks the trouble is worth it.


----------



## Overmountain1

danathome said:


> Not sure how to reply to this other than to say I'm sure she thinks the trouble is worth it.


Hahaha very true. And they are adorable- it’s a shame I didn’t get to visit a bit more! 

I think you could make an awesome channel- and even if you don’t go all out with paid adverts etc, and just put up what you’re able to when you’re able to. I know you have a wealth of knowledge to share about allll the homesteading items! I love picking your brain, and I know people would adore you and Kimmi! 

Third- really bad news guys. Our poofy girl seems to have had a stroke. Her pupil is fixed on one side, and the leg is useless, and she has no balance. She still seems to have an appetite but I have to get her watered every hour or so bc she cannot get to the water or stand steady enough on her own. 
This is so heartbreaking for all of us. I know she is a genetic anomaly; and there are usually underlying causes that keep them as anomalies bc it affects their growth or development in some way. There are no other symptoms, and the other two with her are being really sweet to her and staying close, so I have left her with the others for now. 
I hate losing them, but I can understand it so much more when they’re newborns, and haven’t had as much time to get attached. This poofy girl was becoming a little darling or all of ours. I will continue to help her and keep her comfortable as long as she’s happy enough to keep trying!


----------



## robin416

I don't think 444 has an actual channel thing. This is another one of those areas I know nothing about. He's got his own health issues at the moment he's dealing with but when he comes back around we can ask him about it. Or Janam may show up sometime tonight.

I'm so sorry, OM. Remind me, what is her genetic anomaly? You and Dan have kept me overwhelmed with all the changes going on with your flocks.


----------



## danathome

*OM-so sorry, but don't give up. My Yokohama hen had a stroke when she was a year old. Everything slowly came back, accept she has an odd way of carrying her head; like a pigeon. When she had her stroke she had just hatched chicks. For days she was unable to vocalize or walk without tipping over. Because she kept trying to care for the chicks I left them with her, but confined so the chicks wouldn't get lost. In about a week she was able to cluck and walk with difficulty. She is now three years old, lays eggs, and goes broody. She is currently brooding muscovy eggs. If seizures are involved be sure to give her a vitamin supplement; especially calcium. The anomaly being the feather type. While the two things could be related, I doubt it. Concentrate on diet and we'll all cross fingers and toes.*


----------



## Overmountain1

I started her on Nutri-Drench immediately, it’s been almost a day now- I wanted to give her a night and see what happened first. We are all making sure she stays propped up and the leg under her where it’s supposed to be, too. Poor baby- she flops and flaps and her wings don’t have much lift, just potential balance but I’m not sure her control on one or both is wholly there either. But it’s hard to tell. I’ll see if I can get a clip of what she’s doing and looks like to share... ugh. 
I’m hoping, like you, that some R & R... and R will help. I’m unsure, I stay on the fence so will see! Thank you both. Fingers and toes crossed, and Dan that’s an excellent outcome and exactly what we hope happens!


----------



## robin416

You can set her up in a "nest" that will keep her upright. There are even chairs that can be made but that's for peeps with splayed legs. Not sure how stable a chair would be for an almost adult bird.


----------



## Overmountain1

On one last note, Sammy is doing great! Still shy but not as panicky about interactions. Dan we had him last night and I flat forgot to weigh him! I’ll try to do better this eve.


----------



## danathome

*No worries. He is a grand little guy!*


----------



## robin416

He's happy, he's crowing. He knows he's got it pretty good.


----------



## Overmountain1

Oh hey- and more happy news, potentially- I have a broody DUccle! Hehe I’m excited- I was suspicious when she kept hanging out yesterday the nest, puffing up and fussing, but she could’ve been laying.... even though she usually doesn’t even mind me messing with her and it wasn’t even me she was fussing at! Anyway. She’s on the nest since this afternoon too- and stayed there tonight! Yay! Super cute Chippy and/or Tiny babies!


----------



## robin416

Baby D's. They're one of my favorites.


----------



## danathome

*YA you! I'm still waiting for a d to go broody, but I do have 5 d eggs due to hatch this Saturday.*


----------



## danathome

*My baby boy!









*


----------



## robin416

There he is. Such a sweet face. The three of them together are going to keep you two hopping.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> There he is. Such a sweet face. The three of them together are going to keep you two hopping.


*Well worth the effort. I have wanted goats since I was a child and they're everything I thought they'd be.*


----------



## danathome

*Today I finish the serama coop and finish planting tomatoes; we plant many tomatoes. Have to get the riding lawn mower going. Someone drove it over the garden hose and the hose is now wrapped tightly around the blade. The someone wasn't me either; some people...*


----------



## Poultry Judge

Overmountain1 said:


> I started her on Nutri-Drench immediately, it’s been almost a day now- I wanted to give her a night and see what happened first. We are all making sure she stays propped up and the leg under her where it’s supposed to be, too. Poor baby- she flops and flaps and her wings don’t have much lift, just potential balance but I’m not sure her control on one or both is wholly there either. But it’s hard to tell. I’ll see if I can get a clip of what she’s doing and looks like to share... ugh.
> I’m hoping, like you, that some R & R... and R will help. I’m unsure, I stay on the fence so will see! Thank you both. Fingers and toes crossed, and Dan that’s an excellent outcome and exactly what we hope happens!


As Robin said, if you can make her something which will help keep her upright. If she is eating and drinking, she may recover as Dan said. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Poultry Judge

danathome said:


> *My baby boy!
> 
> 
> View attachment 40498
> *


Looks like trouble!!!


----------



## robin416

danathome said:


> *Today I finish the serama coop and finish planting tomatoes; we plant many tomatoes. Have to get the riding lawn mower going. Someone drove it over the garden hose and the hose is now wrapped tightly around the blade. The someone wasn't me either; some people...*


I did that with a power cord. Once was enough, I never did it again. Although I did wrap some wire around the blade that was hidden in the grass. 

The downside of buying someone else's mess.


----------



## danathome

*The someone is Kimmi-HA. She won't let me use her precious machine because I MIGHT hurt it. Again-HA! It's wrapped so tight I'm going to have to drive it up on a ramp to be able to get at the blade. I may have to cut MY precious hose. I'm hoping OM will tell Kimmi about this post. It's not often I get to tease her.*


----------



## robin416

Using my powers of deduction I had figured out if it wasn't you there was only one person left. 

The other day I used the tractor to pull some wire fencing out of the dirt that was partially buried. It would have made one heck of a mess if I hadn't spotted it while mowing.


----------



## Overmountain1

Speaking of tractors.... we bought one! Ha! It’s an older one, and far more than we will need here presently, but will be useful all the same, and especially if we follow through with moving.... anyway, gotta go pick it up this weekend I guess. 

And yes Dan I do believe I can do that! Hahah I’ll give her a hard time about the hose.


----------



## danathome

In all fairness to Kimmi the hose WAS buried under pine needles.


----------



## robin416

OM, you'll find a ton of excuses to use the tractor. I hope it has a bucket, those make the machine so useful.


----------



## Overmountain1

I’m positive we will! It’s already being planned out trust me!  Men and their toys....  

Guys, I think poor little peep got hit just a bit too hard this time. She will never recover enough to be mobile again, I’m almost positive. I’m keeping her close and she’s still eating but sporadically drinking which concerns me. I will, of course, continue to try, but she’s not looking great today. She was actually sunbathing on my arm here earlier.


----------



## danathome

😭😭😭😭😭😭😢😩


----------



## robin416

Do you have any prednisone laying around? Do you think a vet will RX you some? If you can get her on some there might be a chance for her to pull out of it.


----------



## danathome

*D chicks; two Mille Fluer and two golden neck.*


----------



## robin416

Ah, new fuzzy butts.


----------



## Poultry Judge

I am sorry.


----------



## Overmountain1

Actually, hubbs might still have some. I can try to get her some- if he doesn’t his mom might: what strength would I need to mix a dosage to, roughly?


----------



## robin416

*THIS IS INCORRECT, SEE CORRECTION BELOW*

5 mg. It tastes really nasty. You might have to make a compound with it mixed in something tasty. If you have enough, once a day for three days, the once a day for two days, then once a day for three days.

If it's going to work you should see some improvement by day three.

Good luck with her. I wish I had thought about this when you first posted about her situation, it would have given her a better outcome.

My vet would compound it for me with my head injury bird.


----------



## robin416

*SEE CORRECTION BELOW!*
I screwed the dosing up big time.

The 5 mg once a day for three days.
Then 5 mg once every other day for two doses.
Then 5 mg every 3 rd day times 2.

That still isn't totally right. But close. We're supposed to wean them off steroids so the body begins reproducing it's own.


----------



## Overmountain1

Awesome- I’ll see what I can get in her first thing in the am- assuming I can. Poor baby. She is pretty pitiful, I don’t know if I hope to see her first thing in the morning or not, she’s gotten to that point; if the steroids might work then I for sure hope I can give it a chance. Poor baby. She ate fairly well this afternoon, at least. Will see!


----------



## robin416

Metacam is another possibility. I just don't know the dosing for that one.


----------



## danathome

Overmountain1 said:


> Awesome- I’ll see what I can get in her first thing in the am- assuming I can. Poor baby. She is pretty pitiful, I don’t know if I hope to see her first thing in the morning or not, she’s gotten to that point; if the steroids might work then I for sure hope I can give it a chance. Poor baby. She ate fairly well this afternoon, at least. Will see!


*How is she this morning? As long as she is eating there is great hope.

Robin-I've saved your dosage post for prednisone to my desktop as it may come in handy some day. Thank you.*


----------



## robin416

I need to do some digging. It's been 20 years since I had to treat my head injury girl. I'm concerned that the dose is too high. I've probably got the information here somewhere.


----------



## robin416

*FOUND IT! *The crazy things we hang on to.

2.5 mg, twice a day for three days.
2.5 mg once a day for three days. 
2.5 mg every other day for three days.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> I need to do some digging. It's been 20 years since I had to treat my head injury girl. I'm concerned that the dose is too high. I've probably got the information here somewhere.


*You too?*

*It seems like I'm always looking for something...*


----------



## Poultry Judge

danathome said:


> *You too?
> 
> It seems like I'm always looking for something...*


I make myself crazy looking for stuff around the farm.


----------



## danathome

*And then there was four! The first two have been such fun we decided to adopt two more to hand feed.









*


----------



## robin416

danathome said:


> *You too?
> 
> It seems like I'm always looking for something...*


It's like why? I don't have chickens anymore so why do I still have this stuff tucked away? I got lucky this time, it didn't take me days to find it.


----------



## robin416

danathome said:


> *And then there was four! The first two have been such fun we decided to adopt two more to hand feed.
> 
> 
> View attachment 40501
> *


Where did these two come from to "adopt"?


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> It's like why? I don't have chickens anymore so why do I still have this stuff tucked away? I got lucky this time, it didn't take me days to find it.


*So you can help those of us that still have poultry!*


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> Where did these two come from to "adopt"?


*We're their parents now so we "adopted" them from their parents in the loft. I have decided to keep those that are hand fed and sell those in the loft. There's three pair, and older offspring, in the loft and we're hand feeding a set from each pair, so it will be six that are hand fed when we're done with this project. The last two to be hand raised just hatched. They will stay with their parents until they are the size of those in the picture. The six will form a new flock of much tamer, friendlier birds. When they start raising squabs I'll be able to handle them while in the nest to socialize them without upsetting the parents.*


----------



## danathome




----------



## Overmountain1

So adorable! Love that.


----------



## danathome

Overmountain1 said:


> So adorable! Love that.


*They are. Something to consider for your young son. Unlike chickens, pigeons can show their affection for their owner and are far more intelligent. Let us know if Tristan would like something like these. Kimmi and I would be happy to hand feed one for him. I like Tristan; he reminds me of me when I was a kid and fascinated with birds. My brothers thought little brother teched in the head.*


----------



## robin416

You did mention that the other day. It sounds like a good plan if want absolutely tame birds. 

I can see it now, you showing up at the loft and all of them flying to you.


----------



## danathome

*I had a flock of ultra tame pigeons when I was a teen. They often sat on the barn roof and when I went outside to feed them the come rushing down to meet me; like an Alfred Hitchcock movie. It was a cool to see and own them. They were hand fed too. That's about when I started hand feeding birds and now, after may years, I'm hand feeding squabs again.*


----------



## robin416

So this isn't your first venture into making them ultra tame.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> So this isn't your first venture into making them ultra tame.


*No, it's not. I've been hand feeding all my life. Different species too. Every where from crows, conures, to gouldian finches.*


----------



## Overmountain1

danathome said:


> *They are. Something to consider for your young son. Unlike chickens, pigeons can show their affection for their owner and are far more intelligent. Let us know if Tristan would like something like these. Kimmi and I would be happy to hand feed one for him. I like Tristan; he reminds me of me when I was a kid and fascinated with birds. My brothers thought little brother teched in the head.*


I will definitely keep it in mind. I’ll tell you something funny though- my Chip HATES doves with a passion!  He freaks anytime they get near. Not all birds. He hates the doves, and Tiny hates the mockingbirds (I do too.) 
I would bet if I got babies he would adjust, he’s a caring fatherly sort of rooster most of the time. 

Once we get set up more readily the way we want to be, we are going to be getting a few bunnies next. I had a mini-bun as a pet for years and I miss her, and I want more!

In other news, still have our broody D on the nest. She’s doing great so far! I’m not positive she got off the nest yesterday- but I’m sure I could’ve just missed it too. Anything I should watch for here, or will she just know what she needs to do and take care of it etc? She’s brooding 4 eggs as of yesterday, I’ll keep watch and see if anyone adds to it since I removed the 2 fake eggs. Thanks.  They’re marble so they got just as warm- neat! 

Umm- yep. That’s all I have for now!

I lied. 

“Woman, get away from my nest!”









Hubby pulls all those obnoxious and illegally placed advert signs, and we use them for target practice and for lining the coops, or to block something off; they aren’t always pretty but they work really well as an air pocket layer.


----------



## robin416

You all are a mess. Tiny roosters that hate other wild birds. Creating ultra tame birds. 

It makes for interesting reading.


----------



## Overmountain1

We aim to please!  But what a beautiful start to the day it was.


----------



## danathome

I will definitely keep it in mind. I’ll tell you something funny though- my Chip HATES doves with a passion!  He freaks anytime they get near. Not all birds. He hates the doves, and Tiny hates the mockingbirds (I do too.)
I would bet if I got babies he would adjust, he’s a caring fatherly sort of rooster most of the time.*Yes, he'd adjust.*

Once we get set up more readily the way we want to be, we are going to be getting a few bunnies next. I had a mini-bun as a pet for years and I miss her, and I want more!* I used to have rabbits long ago. No special kind; Heinz 57.*

In other news, still have our broody D on the nest. She’s doing great so far! I’m not positive she got off the nest yesterday- but I’m sure I could’ve just missed it too. Anything I should watch for here, or will she just know what she needs to do and take care of it etc? *Just let her do her own thing. Provide food and water. Try to give her a sense of security and keep removing extra eggs. I'm sure you marked the four.*She’s brooding 4 eggs as of yesterday, I’ll keep watch and see if anyone adds to it since I removed the 2 fake eggs. Thanks.  They’re marble so they got just as warm- neat!

Umm- yep. That’s all I have for now!

I lied.

“Woman, get away from my nest!”


Hubby pulls all those obnoxious and illegally placed advert signs, and we use them for target practice and for lining the coops, or to block something off; they aren’t always pretty but they work really well as an air pocket layer.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## robin416

Red in the morning, sailor take warning. Good thing you don't live near the water. 😁


----------



## Overmountain1

Ok Dan! We got a weight on Sammy this morning; we used my digital scale and took my weight away etc- it’s a good scale and likely to be very accurate- he’s a whopping 2 pounds! Holy cow he’s big! He was really good though, and he’s coming around toward us finally. I think he will be a wonderful addition no matter his size/weight/shape/breed!!!


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> Red in the morning, sailor take warning. Good think you don't live near the water. 😁


*Red at night, sailor delight. I love them old sayings that my Mom passed on. OM-Beautiful pictures. At two pounds he's way over, but paired to a small hen he will give you some great chicks.*


----------



## Overmountain1

Awesome!! I love that; I know with the Serama they can throw out different sized offspring even if they’re both a certain size- how prevalent is that, in your experience? Or do they mostly run close in size to parents? 

Also- these ladies are growing and becoming young....heens??? Kinda like a teen hen, right? Anyway- here they are, escaping the evil Wyandotte’s..... 
(Not really, they’re just chickens about it. )


----------



## robin416

I read what you did there. 

The teenage phase can be challenging.


----------



## danathome

Overmountain1 said:


> Awesome!! I love that; I know with the Serama they can throw out different sized offspring even if they’re both a certain size- how prevalent is that, in your experience? Or do they mostly run close in size to parents?
> 
> Also- these ladies are growing and becoming young....heens??? Kinda like a teen hen, right? Anyway- here they are, escaping the evil Wyandotte’s.....
> (Not really, they’re just chickens about it. )


*I think it's very prevalent in a lot of flocks. I had the chick size fairly standardized so that most chicks stayed small like the parents, but now with Snow I probably will get the variety of sizes again in that he came from a flock where there was no effort at selective breeding for anything.*

*Those young pullets are likely to be laying in a couple months.*


----------



## Overmountain1

I’m looking forward to it! I’m excited that everyone seems to be accepting one another with minimal roughness so far. I dare say when they’re in the final coop together full time we will find some spats between them all, but Sammy turned out to be the missing link- they all love Sammy. Except Oink. But she’s been the one bullied and low hen, so I think she’s finding a little too much fun in chasing the littles around to out in their place! It’ll be ok though, of that I am sure. 

They’re really pretty little pullet/hens-to-be, Dan. We love their feathering patterns and type, their cool genetics have made each one a total individual too. A great adventure.  They are definitely all very loved.


----------



## danathome

*Due to hatch in 3 weeks.









*



Overmountain1 said:


> I’m looking forward to it! I’m excited that everyone seems to be accepting one another with minimal roughness so far. I dare say when they’re in the final coop together full time we will find some spats between them all, but Sammy turned out to be the missing link- they all love Sammy. Except Oink. But she’s been the one bullied and low hen, so I think she’s finding a little too much fun in chasing the littles around to out in their place! It’ll be ok though, of that I am sure.
> 
> They’re really pretty little pullet/hens-to-be, Dan. We love their feathering patterns and type, their cool genetics have made each one a total individual too. A great adventure.  They are definitely all very loved.


*I am glad you like them. Crosses are always fun in the sense they are unique individuals; each different than the other.*


----------



## Poultry Judge

Overmountain1 said:


> We aim to please!  But what a beautiful start to the day it was.


Spectacular sky!


----------



## janamsingh

danathome said:


> *How do you upload to YouTube? Hand feeding is easy. The more difficult issue some days is to find the time for socializing. Hand feeding alone does not produce the best results. Some people that hand feed think a few minutes to feed is enough and it really isn't. Another hard part will be the selling of them; I'm thinking of hand feeing four more and selling the older untame birds instead. With three unrelated sets of two, there will be enough for a couple mated pairs when they get older.*


it is very easy to upload a video onto youtube. you just have to sign in to your gmail account and on the upper right corner of youtube, you will be able to find upload button.
and it would not to good to sell hand fed pets, because such pets are dependent upon you to feed them now, so if you sell them the next owner may not feed them by hand, this can cause some issues


----------



## robin416

Thanks, Janam. 

You'd have to be following the full conversation to know what Dan is doing with his pigeons. They won't be going anywhere until they are full independent.


----------



## danathome

janamsingh said:


> it is very easy to upload a video onto youtube. you just have to sign in to your gmail account and on the upper right corner of youtube, you will be able to find upload button.
> and it would not to good to sell hand fed pets, because such pets are dependent upon you to feed them now, so if you sell them the next owner may not feed them by hand, this can cause some issues


*I don't/won't sell them until they are weaned and no longer need to be hand fed. One of the first babies is now eating on its own, but we have decided to keep these hand fed birds. However, there has been interest expressed so we, most likely, will hand feed more to sell; when they are weaned. *


----------



## janamsingh

danathome said:


> *I don't/won't sell them until they are weaned and no longer need to be hand fed. One of the first babies is now eating on its own, but we have decided to keep these hand fed birds. However, there has been interest expressed so we, most likely, will hand feed more to sell; when they are weaned. *


you just reminded me of my hand fed aseel rooster that passed away last year. it was a really beautiful bird  miss it a little now


----------



## danathome

janamsingh said:


> you just reminded me of my hand fed aseel rooster that passed away last year. it was a really beautiful bird  miss it a little now


😢


----------



## robin416

janamsingh said:


> you just reminded me of my hand fed aseel rooster that passed away last year. it was a really beautiful bird  miss it a little now


What? You didn't mention losing him. 

Dan, for some reason Janam got shy and stopped posting on the open forum. I've been nagging him about it.


----------



## janamsingh

robin416 said:


> What? You didn't mention losing him.
> 
> Dan, for some reason Janam got shy and stopped posting on the open forum. I've been nagging him about it.


well last year we lost one of our aseel rooster and an aseel hen to some disease (probably this new bug related disease). the remaining one aseel rooster was sick so we had to harvest it. i never mentioned it because it was not a happy moment i guess


----------



## robin416

I'm sorry, Janam. I know how much you liked them. It's odd how it was just the Aseels. Do you still have the feisty Old English Game rooster?


----------



## danathome

janamsingh said:


> you just reminded me of my hand fed aseel rooster that passed away last year. it was a really beautiful bird  miss it a little now


*I was in a huge rush yesterday; it seemed like everything was happening all at once.*

*It's really difficult to lose a treasured pet. I have lost a number over the years and it never gets easier. Right now I'm trying to get a very weak duckling, that lost a lot of blood at hatching, to come around enough to drink and eat. It seems hopeless, but I never give up. The hand fed babies are doing well. Here's a picture of one of my treasures.*









*
One of the things I like about the group is reading/posting with people around the world and hearing about their way of life and the birds they have, so I'm hoping you will continue to post and post often.*


----------



## janamsingh

danathome said:


> *I was in a huge rush yesterday; it seemed like everything was happening all at once.
> 
> It's really difficult to lose a treasured pet. I have lost a number over the years and it never gets easier. Right now I'm trying to get a very weak duckling, that lost a lot of blood at hatching, to come around enough to drink and eat. It seems hopeless, but I never give up. The hand fed babies are doing well. Here's a picture of one of my treasures.*
> 
> View attachment 40517
> 
> 
> *One of the things I like about the group is reading/posting with people around the world and hearing about their way of life and the birds they have, so I'm hoping you will continue to post and post often.*


wow. look at it's tail. so gorgeous alhumdulillah. really beautiful.


----------



## danathome

janamsingh said:


> wow. look at it's tail. so gorgeous alhumdulillah. really beautiful.


*Thank you. He is a black breasted red phoenix. They're incredible birds, but most people seem to think they're to hard to maintain. This is untrue; they do best as free range birds. I have whites and reds. The whites are harder to keep looking nice as the white stain easily. They are gorgeous to see walking across the green lawn. One of my phoenix hens has several eggs due to hatch in a week or so. I'm quite excited about this. My phoenix hens also have a long tail (not as long as the roosters, but still impressive) which is unique in that phoenix hens don't normally have such a tail. The picture is of a pullet.*











*This picture was taken a few months ago. The tails are thicker and a bit longer now. I have two pullets like this and both are laying eggs. It is my hope that the chicks from these birds will be even more beautiful than the parents.
*
*What kind of birds do you have? And where in the world are you?*


----------



## robin416

OH oh, now that Janam has seen the Phoenix he's going to be on the hunt for some.


----------



## janamsingh

danathome said:


> *Thank you. He is a black breasted red phoenix. They're incredible birds, but most people seem to think they're to hard to maintain. This is untrue; they do best as free range birds. I have whites and reds. The whites are harder to keep looking nice as the white stain easily. They are gorgeous to see walking across the green lawn. One of my phoenix hens has several eggs due to hatch in a week or so. I'm quite excited about this. My phoenix hens also have a long tail (not as long as the roosters, but still impressive) which is unique in that phoenix hens don't normally have such a tail. The picture is of a pullet.*
> 
> 
> View attachment 40518
> 
> 
> *This picture was taken a few months ago. The tails are thicker and a bit longer now. I have two pullets like this and both are laying eggs. It is my hope that the chicks from these birds will be even more beautiful than the parents.*
> 
> *What kind of birds do you have? And where in the world are you?*


i have 2 english game roosters ( i have them for a couple of years now and alhumdulillah they are so healthy and beautiful). apart from them i have one bielefelder rooster than i bought just recently. i have one misri hen. and one 2 other hens but i don't know about their breeds particularly. and i have 2 ducks that are commonly found in our locations. and 2 other indian runner ducks that are growing up nicely alhumdulillah. 

i would have bought a pheasant pair but those are expensive. in shaa ALLAH one fine day i will buy these expensive birds easily  when i have more money. lolz 

and btw i am from lahore


----------



## janamsingh

robin416 said:


> OH oh, now that Janam has seen the Phoenix he's going to be on the hunt for some.


hahaha. just read your comment. and this white bird is amazing, isn't it? i am so thankful to MY LORD ALLAH to give me the opportunity to see this picture. the tail is so beautiful and the bird is sitting so calming in the hand. credit also goes to the owner who has tried his best to keep the bird clean and healthy.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> OH oh, now that Janam has seen the Phoenix he's going to be on the hunt for some.


*If he does go for phoenix, I hope he researches this breed thoroughly. I know of of people who advertise them, but what they have is far less than what a good phoenix should be. A friend just showed me a picture of her phoenix cockerel thinking it beautiful; from expensive hatching eggs. A beautiful bird, but pathetic as a phoenix.*


----------



## danathome

janamsingh said:


> i have 2 english game roosters ( i have them for a couple of years now and alhumdulillah they are so healthy and beautiful). apart from them i have one bielefelder rooster than i bought just recently. i have one misri hen. and one 2 other hens but i don't know about their breeds particularly. and i have 2 ducks that are commonly found in our locations. and 2 other indian runner ducks that are growing up nicely alhumdulillah.
> 
> i would have bought a pheasant pair but those are expensive. in shaa ALLAH one fine day i will buy these expensive birds easily  when i have more money. lolz
> 
> and btw i am from lahore


*It sounds like a most interesting flock. My flock consists of serama, phoenix, d'Uccle, and cochin bantams, midget white turkeys, call ducks, muscovy ducks, peafowl, and pigeons.*

*I'm from Scotts Hill, Tennessee and glad to have made your acquaintance.*


----------



## janamsingh

danathome said:


> *If he does go for phoenix, I hope he researches this breed thoroughly. I know of of people who advertise them, but what they have is far less than what a good phoenix should be. A friend just showed me a picture of her phoenix cockerel thinking it beautiful; from expensive hatching eggs. A beautiful bird, but pathetic as a phoenix.*


phoenix birds would be so much costly. lolz. keeping in mind that transportation costs would be so high. but ALLAH has made them beautiful.  no doubts


----------



## robin416

Dan, did you see where Janam gave the directions for uploading to Youtube?


----------



## janamsingh

danathome said:


> *It sounds like a most interesting flock. My flock consists of serama, phoenix, d'Uccle, and cochin bantams, midget white turkeys, call ducks, muscovy ducks, peafowl, and pigeons.
> 
> I'm from Scotts Hill, Tennessee and glad to have made your acquaintance.*


the amount of birds you mentioned must require a huge place. my house is not that big.  but good to know that you are passionate about these beautiful birds alhumdulillah. 
besides birds i also have 2 turtles (one brown roofed turtle and one crowned river turtle) and i am going to buy another turtle (black bond turtle) when i get my next month's salary in shaa ALLAH  

i am planning to buy a new jar together with the new turtle and get a discount


----------



## robin416

You know how we are in the states, Janam, many of us live on larger plots of land.


----------



## Overmountain1

He does have some beautiful birds, doesn’t he? I consider us fortunate to have made his acquaintance offline too, and so grateful to have gotten to see most of them too! Dan really has an awesome flock. 

Yes, please do post and join in more if you can find the time! I have Wyandotte’s, 2 porcelain D’Uccke hens with 1 roo, a Mille Fleur D’Uccle, a black breasted red OEG bantam roo, 4 pullets of Dan’s beautiful Phoenix crosses, 2 Serama he has bred, and 1 other bantam silkied Cochin baby I am currently nursing. And one of my Porcelain girls is sitting on her first clutch! Yay!


----------



## danathome

*The first two squeakers (term used for immature pigeons before they get their adult voice) are completely weaned. The odd thing is, this morning, when the two bigger started gorging on the feed the smaller squeakers joined in; which is odd because they are a good four weeks from weaning age. Whatever, all four can now eat on their own. I'll keep hand feeding treats, only as a way to bond with the birds. If I were to quit hand feeding the two smaller birds they would revert to being like their parents. I guess I'm a bit nuts as I'm disappointed that the babies have weaned so fast. The next two I take from the parents a week sooner. The parents to the first two (Donny and Marie-Kimmi decided to name the hand feds after famous couples) have eggs already.*


----------



## danathome

*With pigeons the squabs of a nesting are male and female. This is very evident in their personalities and size of the first four squeakers. While I have read male/female, I am not convinced of that statement's accuracy.
With squabs the males are more independent and a little bigger and bulkier. The females are noisier and quite dependent on their parents (ME). Donny quit begging to be fed as soon as he learned to eat on his own. The same is true of the male in the second set. The older female still begs even though she can eat on her own and it's the same for the young female; both are whiny beggars.*


----------



## 444lover

I'm getting to old for all these health issues.when it rains it pours. 1 surgeon says he's not doing surgery on 1 area but the next day another doctor calls about another area saying that part of me needs to see another surgeon. I tell you,I'm making a lot of different doctors richer with all these appointments and tests. 

I did find a robin nest the other day with 3 eggs in it,that brought a little smile to my face though. I also saw a garter snake out by the pond,I tried to catch it but he went under the duck fence to quick and I didn't feel like going around. He sat there for quite awhile.


----------



## Hermit's Garden

Hello everybody. I know this is going to sound dumb, me being so excited, when y'all are all experienced barnyard fowl veterans. But I fed my first chickens today!

My neighbor one lot over has two remaining hens--the last hold-outs of a flock she had down in Phoenix and brought up here with her. They're ten years old, lay an egg once in a blue moon, and are only half tame anymore because she works long, crazy hours. I met them this last weekend, and asked her if I can come by and give them grass or meal worms once in a while. She said yes, and I went over today with mealworms (our Stellers' jays apparently are too good for dried mealworms).

I felt like a four year old getting such a kick out of it, but tell the truth and shame the devil, right? This will make it that much harder to wait--I still won't get to have my own til spring of '22. But it was still a bright spot in an otherwise boring recuperation.

Have a great week, and Dan, congrats on puppies!


----------



## robin416

444lover said:


> I'm getting to old for all these health issues.when it rains it pours. 1 surgeon says he's not doing surgery on 1 area but the next day another doctor calls about another area saying that part of me needs to see another surgeon. I tell you,I'm making a lot of different doctors richer with all these appointments and tests.
> 
> I did find a robin nest the other day with 3 eggs in it,that brought a little smile to my face though. I also saw a garter snake out by the pond,I tried to catch it but he went under the duck fence to quick and I didn't feel like going around. He sat there for quite awhile.


Wait. You're symptomatic and the surgeon says he won't do surgery? I don't understand that. Unless they saw something that they weren't specific about. Pound on them for answers. I just did that with my heart doc and I came away in a much better place than I had been in.


----------



## robin416

Hermit's Garden said:


> Hello everybody. I know this is going to sound dumb, me being so excited, when y'all are all experienced barnyard fowl veterans. But I fed my first chickens today!
> 
> My neighbor one lot over has two remaining hens--the last hold-outs of a flock she had down in Phoenix and brought up here with her. They're ten years old, lay an egg once in a blue moon, and are only half tame anymore because she works long, crazy hours. I met them this last weekend, and asked her if I can come by and give them grass or meal worms once in a while. She said yes, and I went over today with mealworms (our Stellers' jays apparently are too good for dried mealworms).
> 
> I felt like a four year old getting such a kick out of it, but tell the truth and shame the devil, right? This will make it that much harder to wait--I still won't get to have my own til spring of '22. But it was still a bright spot in an otherwise boring recuperation.
> 
> Have a great week, and Dan, congrats on puppies!


I don't think any of us loses that part of chicken keeping. I took care of my neighbor's birds for a week. Of course I took special treats with me. Now everytime they see me they go nuts. Even my own birds know what I'm carrying and get all kinds of excited.

Seeing their excitement never gets old.


----------



## 444lover

robin416 said:


> Wait. You're symptomatic and the surgeon says he won't do surgery? I don't understand that. Unless they saw something that they weren't specific about. Pound on them for answers. I just did that with my heart doc and I came away in a much better place than I had been in.


He said if my left arm starts hurting when I pick up a glass of water,or if it starts feeling numb or loosing the sense of touch or I start passing out,then go back and he'll do surgery. He said it's a thing that takes years to develop,it doesn't happen overnight, it's caused by smoking. He also said it doesn't have anything to do with my high blood pressure,they're different issues. He wants me to go back to my family doctor and have her start me slowly on blood pressure medicine. He couldn't believe the ER said not to go on the medicine because it would make my left arm get too cold,he said that wouldn't happen.

I got a call from my Neurologist saying the MRI of my neck showed the restrictions from my degenerative disc syndrome are against the nerves and probably causing the tingling on the right side of my neck,face and shoulders and are sending me to a Neurosurgeon for evaluation. So,I have 3 or 4 different issues going on at the same time. Again,I'M GETTING TOO OLD FOR ALL THIS CRAP!!!🤣


----------



## danathome

Hermit's Garden said:


> Hello everybody. I know this is going to sound dumb, me being so excited, when y'all are all experienced barnyard fowl veterans. But I fed my first chickens today!
> 
> My neighbor one lot over has two remaining hens--the last hold-outs of a flock she had down in Phoenix and brought up here with her. They're ten years old, lay an egg once in a blue moon, and are only half tame anymore because she works long, crazy hours. I met them this last weekend, and asked her if I can come by and give them grass or meal worms once in a while. She said yes, and I went over today with mealworms (our Stellers' jays apparently are too good for dried mealworms).
> 
> I felt like a four year old getting such a kick out of it, but tell the truth and shame the devil, right? This will make it that much harder to wait--I still won't get to have my own til spring of '22. But it was still a bright spot in an otherwise boring recuperation.
> 
> Have a great week, and Dan, congrats on puppies!


Doesn't sound dumb to me at all. There's three batches of puppies due in May and thank you.


----------



## robin416

444lover said:


> He said if my left arm starts hurting when I pick up a glass of water,or if it starts feeling numb or loosing the sense of touch or I start passing out,then go back and he'll do surgery. He said it's a thing that takes years to develop,it doesn't happen overnight, it's caused by smoking. He also said it doesn't have anything to do with my high blood pressure,they're different issues. He wants me to go back to my family doctor and have her start me slowly on blood pressure medicine. He couldn't believe the ER said not to go on the medicine because it would make my left arm get too cold,he said that wouldn't happen.
> 
> I got a call from my Neurologist saying the MRI of my neck showed the restrictions from my degenerative disc syndrome are against the nerves and probably causing the tingling on the right side of my neck,face and shoulders and are sending me to a Neurosurgeon for evaluation. So,I have 3 or 4 different issues going on at the same time. Again,I'M GETTING TOO OLD FOR ALL THIS CRAP!!!🤣


Or for the weak. We just have to suck it up, deal with the issues that start cropping up and go on. You're also challenged due to your other diagnosis so they will look at you a little more carefully before doing surgery. 

It's the surgeon's specialty so you have to put trust in him. If you don't believe it's accurate, that's when you consult someone else. I fired my last cardiologist for not being forthcoming. 

Now you have to decide what to do about the neck. Is he looking at physical therapy before considering surgery?


----------



## robin416

danathome said:


> Doesn't sound dumb to me at all. There's three batches of puppies due in May and thank you.


The fun part, HG, is how many puppies his wife convinces him to keep.


----------



## 444lover

robin416 said:


> Or for the weak. We just have to suck it up, deal with the issues that start cropping up and go on. You're also challenged due to your other diagnosis so they will look at you a little more carefully before doing surgery.
> 
> It's the surgeon's specialty so you have to put trust in him. If you don't believe it's accurate, that's when you consult someone else. I fired my last cardiologist for not being forthcoming.
> 
> Now you have to decide what to do about the neck. Is he looking at physical therapy before considering surgery?


Yeah my blood pressure will be a thing to consider for different things that pop up. For that reason earlier today I ordered a medical alert bracelet that mentioned my COPD,high blood pressure and to check it on my right arm only,since according to my left arm everything's fine.

have no idea what he'll do about my neck. I don't even have an appointment with him/her yet,I just know it'll be with somebody in their Neurosurgeon group,they have at least a few of them.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> The fun part, HG, is how many puppies his wife convinces him to keep.


SSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH, don't even think it! It's as likely I will cave and want to keep one. NNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO....


----------



## robin416

444lover said:


> Yeah my blood pressure will be a thing to consider for different things that pop up. For that reason earlier today I ordered a medical alert bracelet that mentioned my COPD,high blood pressure and to check it on my right arm only,since according to my left arm everything's fine.
> 
> have no idea what he'll do about my neck. I don't even have an appointment with him/her yet,I just know it'll be with somebody in their Neurosurgeon group,they have at least a few of them.


Get the BP dealt with ASAP. High BP takes a toll on more than just the heart, it can damage kidneys. I don't think you want to add that to your list of ailments. 

Good idea on the bracelet. Now, will you wear it?


----------



## robin416

danathome said:


> SSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH, don't even think it! It's as likely I will cave and want to keep one. NNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO....


It wasn't you last time, it was Kimmi who wore you down.


----------



## 444lover

robin416 said:


> Get the BP dealt with ASAP. High BP takes a toll on more than just the heart, it can damage kidneys. I don't think you want to add that to your list of ailments.
> 
> Good idea on the bracelet. Now, will you wear it?


I am getting it dealt with ASAP,I've got an appointment Monday and yes I'll wear the bracelet,it's not going to do me any good sitting on the dresser.


----------



## robin416

LOL Yeah, I got an Apple Watch. But I kept thinking, will I wear it? Surprisingly enough I am. It has a purpose and needs to be worn. Just like your bracelet. 

Next you get to have fun with getting your meds right. Although thinking back, in the early going for me they got it right the first time. It was only later that we've had to play a dance getting things balanced. 

On that note, is the fence done and the girls confined so they can't get out into the field to build their nests?


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> It wasn't you last time, it was Kimmi who wore you down.


*Actually, we both picked one to keep. I doubt we will keep any this time around as the house has enough tenants, BUT... There will be 1/2 papillon puppies and they are very cute.

It got very cold, but didn't freeze here. It's supposed to be bad again tonight.
The power went out for four hours yesterday and I was sure the incubator eggs would be ruined, but today's candling shows them all alive. The incubator holds heat well. All in all, it's a good little machine.*


----------



## robin416

Oh oh. Do I hear a little weakness in your decision?  

Just add a day. I've read of others that had power out for an entire day and not lost their hatch. But it's still stressful when it does happen.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> Oh oh. Do I hear a little weakness in your decision?
> *Possibly. Never say never is about right when it comes to puppies. Papillon/doxy and Pappilon/Maltese are really
> cute. Both are shown online images for Google if your curious.*
> Just add a day. I've read of others that had power out for an entire day and not lost their hatch. But it's still stressful when it does happen.


*Stressful it was. No power meant no heat for the brooder and for the serama coop where there are chicks, but all made it fine. How is your day? Warmer than here, I hope. I need to get busy, but my body has other ideas, so I'll probably take a day off.*


----------



## robin416

Yeah, the already hatched are a major concern if Moms don't hunker down to keep them warm. 

Very warm here today. I'm done outside now. I'm thinking a nap would be the right thing to take on for an hour.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> Yeah, the already hatched are a major concern if Moms don't hunker down to keep them warm.
> 
> Very warm here today. I'm done outside now. I'm thinking a nap would be the right thing to take on for an hour.


*No rest for the wicked. I've a yard that is in serious need of cutting; if it's dry enough. We had rain last night. I hope you had a good nap. Kimmi is napping now and I'm supposed to wake her at 1.*


----------



## robin416

Yep, got my nap. Drinking coffee now. I need to get started on the inside of my house when I'm done with the coffee. Or maybe I'll go find something else to do outside. I can be fickle like that. 

I got my mowing done the other day. If you warm up enough you might be able to mow. If not, there's always tomorrow.

Hey, wait! I thought you said this was a kick back day.


----------



## 444lover

robin416 said:


> LOL Yeah, I got an Apple Watch. But I kept thinking, will I wear it? Surprisingly enough I am. It has a purpose and needs to be worn. Just like your bracelet.
> 
> Next you get to have fun with getting your meds right. Although thinking back, in the early going for me they got it right the first time. It was only later that we've had to play a dance getting things balanced.
> 
> On that note, is the fence done and the girls confined so they can't get out into the field to build their nests?


No the fence isn't done,the posts are up but because of all this medical stuff,especially the high blood pressure has kept me from putting the chicken wire up. I think it'd save me a little stress if it was though.


----------



## robin416

Darn, if I was closer I'd come give you a hand. I know how frustrating it can be knowing something has to be done and unable to do it.


----------



## 444lover

That's just 1 thing that needs done,I have several other things that need done too. I've got several places the fence needs staked down so they can't get under it. The building needs cleaned out real bad. I had a gutter down spout fall off the corner of the house,plus the gutter above the breezeway is handing down on 1 end all the way to the roof of it. I need to trim with the weed eater. That's just the things off the top of my head.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> Yep, got my nap. Drinking coffee now. I need to get started on the inside of my house when I'm done with the coffee. Or maybe I'll go find something else to do outside. I can be fickle like that.
> 
> I got my mowing done the other day. If you warm up enough you might be able to mow. If not, there's always tomorrow.
> 
> Hey, wait! I thought you said this was a kick back day.


*I got most of the mowing done. Ran over two dwarf trees doing it; they sprang back but it's still hard on the roots-just hope they don't die. I got new glasses. I hate them. The no-line bifocal is too high on the lens so everything is blurry. I was told it would take a couple days for my vision to adjust. Right now I can't see; hence the run over trees. I think I'll need to go back and get them redone. I collected eggs last night so they wouldn't freeze and put in dummy eggs. The call hen knew the difference and tossed the dummies out. I suppose she has a new nest somewhere for me to find as there wasn't a new egg laid in the nest.*


----------



## robin416

444lover said:


> That's just 1 thing that needs done,I have several other things that need done too. I've got several places the fence needs staked down so they can't get under it. The building needs cleaned out real bad. I had a gutter down spout fall off the corner of the house,plus the gutter above the breezeway is handing down on 1 end all the way to the roof of it. I need to trim with the weed eater. That's just the things off the top of my head.


It's frustrating, I know. I just climbed out of that same space a few days ago after weeks of struggling. Now that my BP issues have been resolved I've been going non stop. That's a bit of an exaggeration but I've almost caught back up.


----------



## Roffey

We have baby bunnies about 8 or 9. Hard to tell there pretty squirmy. Mom is a first time mom and she’s being a bit protective so I gotta move fast LOL. Usually I give her a treat and check on them. 
Kids are pretty excited to see the new babies.


----------



## robin416

danathome said:


> *I got most of the mowing done. Ran over two dwarf trees doing it; they sprang back but it's still hard on the roots-just hope they don't die. I got new glasses. I hate them. The no-line bifocal is too high on the lens so everything is blurry. I was told it would take a couple days for my vision to adjust. Right now I can't see; hence the run over trees. I think I'll need to go back and get them redone. I collected eggs last night so they wouldn't freeze and put in dummy eggs. The call hen knew the difference and tossed the dummies out. I suppose she has a new nest somewhere for me to find as there wasn't a new egg laid in the nest.*


I hate bifocals, even the no line type. I don't need readers except for really small type. That cranking my head back to read cans on the top shelf of stores wore on my neck. I also hate when they screw them up and tell me there's nothing wrong, I have to adjust to the new RX. Kiss my behind. I've worn glasses longer than most of them have been out of diapers, I know when they're wrong. 

LOL She's a little smarter than you gave her credit for.


----------



## robin416

Roffey said:


> We have baby bunnies about 8 or 9. Hard to tell there pretty squirmy. Mom is a first time mom and she’s being a bit protective so I gotta move fast LOL. Usually I give her a treat and check on them.
> Kids are pretty excited to see the new babies.


Yep, it's Spring. All these new little ones coming to join the world. How old are the babies? 

Pics are always, always appreciated. And pics of baby bunnies really ranks up there.


----------



## 444lover

robin416 said:


> It's frustrating, I know. I just climbed out of that same space a few days ago after weeks of struggling. Now that my BP issues have been resolved I've been going non stop. That's a bit of an exaggeration but I've almost caught back up.


Good for you.


----------



## robin416

Like I mentioned once before, getting older is not for the weak.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> Like I mentioned once before, getting older is not for the weak.


Well said!


----------



## danathome

Today I finish planting the garden. I lucked out again, all around us it froze, but not here.


----------



## Overmountain1

Awwww man! Our hen quit the nest; it was just too cold for too long. The good news is that 3 of the eggs were actually fertilized and developing- I had planned to check them today anyway, (and they’re not viable now of course) but that’s ok. 
We weren’t expecting or planning for any babies just yet, she just got other ideas suddenly! 
We will let them try again whenever, I’m sure one of them will be sitting on some in no time.  

Poofy girl still with us, but I would venture to guess today may be the last. She’s ‘ok’ but breathing is pretty slow and she gets winded almost immediately. And she still has bad vertigo. Bless her heart.


----------



## 444lover

We got 2" of snow the other day and it got down into the 20s,I bet the goose eggs got froze. I know they won't hatch since they're not sitting on them enough,especially since they can't at night,but they keep adding to them .


----------



## robin416

Overmountain1 said:


> Awwww man! Our hen quit the nest; it was just too cold for too long. The good news is that 3 of the eggs were actually fertilized and developing- I had planned to check them today anyway, (and they’re not viable now of course) but that’s ok.
> We weren’t expecting or planning for any babies just yet, she just got other ideas suddenly!
> We will let them try again whenever, I’m sure one of them will be sitting on some in no time.
> 
> Poofy girl still with us, but I would venture to guess today may be the last. She’s ‘ok’ but breathing is pretty slow and she gets winded almost immediately. And she still has bad vertigo. Bless her heart.


Yep, first time broodies can be pretty fickle. Too bad you don't have an incubator, you could finish off the hatch. 

I'm sorry about the girl. I would think that if she was going to rally it would have happened by now. She should have shown some signs of improvement even if there wasn't complete recovery to pre whatever this was.


----------



## robin416

444lover said:


> We got 2" of snow the other day and it got down into the 20s,I bet the goose eggs got froze. I know they won't hatch since they're not sitting on them enough,especially since they can't at night,but they keep adding to them .


Ouch. You'd think geese would have that figured into their laying routine. Although everyone affected by this latest cold snap say this is unusual.


----------



## Overmountain1

robin416 said:


> Yep, first time broodies can be pretty fickle. Too bad you don't have an incubator, you could finish off the hatch.
> 
> _I'm sorry about the girl. I would think that if she was going to rally it would have happened by now. She should have shown some signs of improvement even if there wasn't complete recovery to pre whatever this was_.


Yep. We were discussing that this morning- just as we had discussed bringing the nest in but left it up to God. So we are ok w this outcome this time, but we are def going to invest in an incubator very soon! 

I swear every time I say one thing, she does the other; either she’s having a good day, rallying, or having a moment before it turns back again like they do. She’s eating- almost constantly I can get her to eat/nibble the Omega 3 egg additive food (not for long term clearly but short? Pretty good really!) and a few blueberries and a few handfuls of clover so far! I’m not gonna say she’s doing good and jinx it- but she has been working on moving a bit more and I’ve kept her in front of the sliding door today, which seems to inspire her a bit.  She’s eaten about as much today as past 2 days combined. Who knows.


----------



## danathome

Overmountain1 said:


> Awwww man! Our hen quit the nest; it was just too cold for too long. The good news is that 3 of the eggs were actually fertilized and developing- I had planned to check them today anyway, (and they’re not viable now of course) but that’s ok.
> We weren’t expecting or planning for any babies just yet, she just got other ideas suddenly!
> We will let them try again whenever, I’m sure one of them will be sitting on some in no time.
> 
> Poofy girl still with us, but I would venture to guess today may be the last. She’s ‘ok’ but breathing is pretty slow and she gets winded almost immediately. And she still has bad vertigo. Bless her heart.


*But still disappointing. Sorry. Better luck next time. So sorry with Poofy girl.*


----------



## robin416

Overmountain1 said:


> Yep. We were discussing that this morning- just as we had discussed bringing the nest in but left it up to God. So we are ok w this outcome this time, but we are def going to invest in an incubator very soon!
> 
> I swear every time I say one thing, she does the other; either she’s having a good day, rallying, or having a moment before it turns back again like they do. She’s eating- almost constantly I can get her to eat/nibble the Omega 3 egg additive food (not for long term clearly but short? Pretty good really!) and a few blueberries and a few handfuls of clover so far! I’m not gonna say she’s doing good and jinx it- but she has been working on moving a bit more and I’ve kept her in front of the sliding door today, which seems to inspire her a bit.  She’s eaten about as much today as past 2 days combined. Who knows.


Any chance you can put her outside somewhere secure. Where there's a little sun and the others can visit her? It might be stimulating for her to have them around and a bit of sun shining on her body. Vitamin D and all that brings.


----------



## Overmountain1

I def would if it wasn’t still so cold and most especially _WINDY_ today! So we have compromised with the sliding door and she has been- somewhat more animated than the past few days. She can stand, sort of, sometimes. She might. Maybe. It’s really a long shot and believe me I’m trying every trick I can find to offer or do to keep her happy and fueled and.... vibrant. She visits her buddies in the morning and afternoon for an hour or so, and roost at night, and she does go outside every day- til the past two when so cold and nasty. It’s what gave me the clover picking idea. She usually peeps about the clover so she’s been chomping away on it, slowly but surely! 

So. Borderline. It will take a miracle, but not yet impossible maybe.... 
my poor poor tree! The freeze got the new tender leaves and they’re allllll just squishy today, flapping in the wind.... (that was this morn, they’re bruised looking now.) 









And our broody- not broody lady! She will do it again soon I bet.


----------



## robin416

Even healthy birds don't like being out in strong winds. So keeping her in makes perfect sense.


----------



## 444lover

robin416 said:


> Ouch. You'd think geese would have that figured into their laying routine. Although everyone affected by this latest cold snap say this is unusual.


This is their first year laying though if that matters. Same with the Khaki hen,she laid an egg the day it snowed,it's her first year too. The older Peking hen didn't lay 1 though but I don't think she lays 1 every day,not sure though,if she does I don't always find it.


----------



## robin416

I know you have an incubator, are you choosing not to hatch right now?


----------



## 444lover

I'm not hatching any this year. I've got all I need but need to switch some males for females. I've got 4 day old hens ordered that's suppose to be here in June,I just have to figure out what to do with 3 or 4 males. I don't need anymore geese,1 male and 2 females are perfect. As soon as I can finish the fence I'm going to dispose of the geese eggs out there and start collecting them to eat like I do the duck eggs. I've even got goose egg cartons to put them in,the old style paper ones not styrofoam like most are these days. It sure brings back memories.


----------



## robin416

I really wish you could sell. You wouldn't even to have to do it at home. Feed stores have sale/swap days. There are other options, like meeting up to complete a sale.


----------



## 444lover

I'd just as soon give them away,I mean the 4 males,people grab up free stuff a lot quicker than paying for it. As for selling ducklings and goslings,I'm not set up for big quantities and I have more than enough other things to deal with,. Raising a few puts enough of a burden on me. I'm no Spring chicken you know,especially with all the health issues I'm facing.


----------



## robin416

Pot calling the kettle? I know exactly what you mean.


----------



## janamsingh

robin416 said:


> Yeah, the already hatched are a major concern if Moms don't hunker down to keep them warm.
> 
> Very warm here today. I'm done outside now. I'm thinking a nap would be the right thing to take on for an hour.


*😴 * *😴 * *😴 * *😴 *


----------



## 444lover




----------



## robin416

444lover said:


>


LOL I'd just look at you too if you were disturbing me at the wrong time. 

Glad you stopped in. Been thinking of you the past few days.


----------



## 444lover

robin416 said:


> LOL I'd just look at you too if you were disturbing me at the wrong time.
> 
> Glad you stopped in. Been thinking of you the past few days.


At sundown I was talking to her again but when I turned to walk away shed flew. I looked in her nest and she's got 4 or 5 little ones in there it looked like. It was hard to tell exactly because they were all crunched together. They looked like they're fairly newly hatched.

I have to go see the Neurosurgeon tomorrow. Fun fun.


----------



## Poultry Judge

444lover said:


> At sundown I was talking to her again but when I turned to walk away shed flew. I looked in her nest and she's got 4 or 5 little ones in there it looked like. It was hard to tell exactly because they were all crunched together. They looked like they're fairly newly hatched.
> 
> I have to go see the Neurosurgeon tomorrow. Fun fun.


Good luck! We will be thinking of you and sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## robin416

444lover said:


> At sundown I was talking to her again but when I turned to walk away shed flew. I looked in her nest and she's got 4 or 5 little ones in there it looked like. It was hard to tell exactly because they were all crunched together. They looked like they're fairly newly hatched.
> 
> I have to go see the Neurosurgeon tomorrow. Fun fun.


Please tell me she came back. Or you're going to have to raise those babies. 

I'll be pulling for good news on that. Also, BP. When do you see your doc about that?


----------



## 444lover

Poultry Judge said:


> Good luck! We will be thinking of you and sending positive thoughts your way.


Thanks.


----------



## 444lover

robin416 said:


> Please tell me she came back. Or you're going to have to raise those babies.
> 
> I'll be pulling for good news on that. Also, BP. When do you see your doc about that?


She came back.

I saw her the doc other day and she started me on blood pressure medicine. It's doing what I figured it would do,it got my pressure good on my right arm but awful daggone low on my left. It was 130 over 67 on my right and 78 over 58 on my left yesterday. I'm not sure if she'll adjust it or not,I don't see her again for 3 weeks. That's without changing my diet even,if I did change my diet it might go even lower,I'd think anyway.


----------



## robin416

444lover said:


> She came back.
> 
> I saw her the doc other day and she started me on blood pressure medicine. It's doing what I figured it would do,it got my pressure good on my right arm but awful daggone low on my left. It was 130 over 67 on my right and 78 over 58 on my left yesterday. I'm not sure if she'll adjust it or not,I don't see her again for 3 weeks. That's without changing my diet even,if I did change my diet it might go even lower,I'd think anyway.


I was pretty certain she would. I just had to yank your chain. 

I don't think she's going to adjust it. The problem is if you don't control the pressure it's going to cause you all sorts of other health issues. The left arm is just the left arm. 

Maybe the surgeon will have a change of mind now that your pressures are better controlled.


----------



## 444lover

robin416 said:


> I was pretty certain she would. I just had to yank your chain.
> 
> I don't think she's going to adjust it. The problem is if you don't control the pressure it's going to cause you all sorts of other health issues. The left arm is just the left arm.
> 
> Maybe the surgeon will have a change of mind now that your pressures are better controlled.


It's hard to tell but the way he talked I doubt it'd make a difference. He said they normally don't do the surgery until it gets a lot worse.


----------



## 444lover

The Neurosurgeon said with all the other things in my fire right now it'd be a safety concern to do surgery right now and it's not that bad right now anyway so it's best to put it on the back burner for now.


----------



## robin416

I suspected as much. My right carotid is 50/60% blocked. I'm grateful they don't plan on doing anything with it because I dreaded the thought.

When it becomes life altering is when they'll do what they must.

On the diet thing. It might be something to look at. Not so much for your BP but the blockage. After I lost my hubs I started eating very differently. Very little red meat, lots of veggies. I love roasted vegetables. The blockage in my carotid has reduced. 

I was surprised, I didn't know that could happen. I'm not even sure that's why. Ask your primary care doc about it when you see her again.


----------



## 444lover

That's what I figured too about the surgery,I didn't think he'd do it yet.

As for the diet,I plan on cutting down on the sodium and processed foods,I don't eat much red meat anyway. I'm more into fish and chicken.even though I love ham and bacon but pork costs too much,so does beef other than hamburger.


----------



## robin416

I keep a ton of frozen vegetables in my freezer. Decide what I feel like having and pull something out for dinner. I'm not much on eating fish. Especially the kind they say we should eat. I just can't get into it.


----------



## 444lover

With summer coming hopefully I can catch my own out of the pond,catfish,bluegill,bass maybe even grass carp......yum yum,well the grass carp is just tolerable but the rest,oh yeah. I really need to clean some out,especially the catfish.


----------



## robin416

Now catfish I'll eat. I like catfish. Sole and flounder kind of. It's so boring flavor wise.


----------



## Hermit's Garden

robin416 said:


> I keep a ton of frozen vegetables in my freezer. Decide what I feel like having and pull something out for dinner. I'm not much on eating fish. Especially the kind they say we should eat. I just can't get into it.


Concerning diet, I should (according to most doctors) be sooooo dead right now. I've eaten nothing but meat, eggs, and cheese for the last six years (my "carbiversary" is March 10). By nothing, I mean no vegetable products whatsoever, not so much as a lettuce leaf or an almond. I confess to coffee (bean water, right?) and an occasional neat whiskey, but that's it. The first six months, my cholesterol dropped 20 pts--eating bacon all. the. time. I don't enjoy that much salt anymore, so less bacon. Nowadays, I eat a plateful of meat two or three times a day and think of it as fuel. Weird, but true. It's not a lifestyle most people would contemplate, but it sure works for me. 

I don't usually tell my doctor(s) about it--if they ask about my diet, I say I don't eat any refined foods. Which is true! My naturopath thought it was intriguing enough that she decided to try it, so not all doctors think I'm nuts. Just most of them. (And btw; my circulatory pipes are clean as a whistle, per the tests.)


----------



## robin416

I can't eat like that. Red meat has never been my favorite. I've always leaned more towards vegetables. I ate what my hubs preferred for years. Now it's what I prefer.


----------



## 444lover

robin416 said:


> Now catfish I'll eat. I like catfish. Sole and flounder kind of. It's so boring flavor wise.


I don't know if I've ever had sole or flounder. I know I don't care for orange roughy and some others you can get at the store,can't recall the names though.


----------



## 444lover

Hermit's Garden said:


> Concerning diet, I should (according to most doctors) be sooooo dead right now. I've eaten nothing but meat, eggs, and cheese for the last six years (my "carbiversary" is March 10). By nothing, I mean no vegetable products whatsoever, not so much as a lettuce leaf or an almond. I confess to coffee (bean water, right?) and an occasional neat whiskey, but that's it. The first six months, my cholesterol dropped 20 pts--eating bacon all. the. time. I don't enjoy that much salt anymore, so less bacon. Nowadays, I eat a plateful of meat two or three times a day and think of it as fuel. Weird, but true. It's not a lifestyle most people would contemplate, but it sure works for me.
> 
> I don't usually tell my doctor(s) about it--if they ask about my diet, I say I don't eat any refined foods. Which is true! My naturopath thought it was intriguing enough that she decided to try it, so not all doctors think I'm nuts. Just most of them. (And btw; my circulatory pipes are clean as a whistle, per the tests.)


That's what I figured all along,it's not red meat as much as buy stuff with all the preservatives and other junky chemicals they put in food. If we ate all natural stuff people would be surprised what they could enjoy I bet.


----------



## robin416

444lover said:


> I don't know if I've ever had sole or flounder. I know I don't care for orange roughy and some others you can get at the store,can't recall the names though.


I don't like the texture of large fish. I prefer the more delicate flesh of the catfish, soul and flounder. I can't hardly stand tuna. I will eat salmon patties but that's as close as I'll get to salmon.

And grouper? Hubs family raved about it. I ate veggies and avoided the fish.


----------



## Poultry Judge

Hermit's Garden said:


> Concerning diet, I should (according to most doctors) be sooooo dead right now. I've eaten nothing but meat, eggs, and cheese for the last six years (my "carbiversary" is March 10). By nothing, I mean no vegetable products whatsoever, not so much as a lettuce leaf or an almond. I confess to coffee (bean water, right?) and an occasional neat whiskey, but that's it. The first six months, my cholesterol dropped 20 pts--eating bacon all. the. time. I don't enjoy that much salt anymore, so less bacon. Nowadays, I eat a plateful of meat two or three times a day and think of it as fuel. Weird, but true. It's not a lifestyle most people would contemplate, but it sure works for me.
> 
> I don't usually tell my doctor(s) about it--if they ask about my diet, I say I don't eat any refined foods. Which is true! My naturopath thought it was intriguing enough that she decided to try it, so not all doctors think I'm nuts. Just most of them. (And btw; my circulatory pipes are clean as a whistle, per the tests.)


That is interesting, thanks for sharing! My son is twenty-six and has been doing a carnivore diet for two years. He swears by it.


----------



## 444lover

robin416 said:


> I don't like the texture of large fish. I prefer the more delicate flesh of the catfish, soul and flounder. I can't hardly stand tuna. I will eat salmon patties but that's as close as I'll get to salmon.
> 
> And grouper? Hubs family raved about it. I ate veggies and avoided the fish.


I like tuna better than salmon myself,I can eat salmon patties once in awhile but I get tired of them easily,tuna though I don't mind eating regularly.


----------



## 444lover

Also,if God hadn't wanted us to eat meat he wouldn't have made it so we needed vitamins and minerals that are in it,....or made bacon so darn delicious 😁


----------



## robin416

Totally agree on the bacon. I don't remember when I last had it. But I could sit down and eat a whole pack if given the opportunity. I might have to take what I have in the freezer out now that you all are talking about it.


----------



## Hermit's Garden

I'll just leave this here.


----------



## robin416

I have no chance of avoiding the bacon. Do I?


----------



## danathome

*I spent a lot of the day just having fun with the critters; a lot of time pigeon watching. I opened the loft several days ago to let the birds fly. I assumed the original homers Kimmi bought would immediately leave to go back to their previous home. All the originals did take off as soon as they were released. Two days later some of the original pigeons had returned. The next day every single one had returned. That does not say much for their homing abilities, but then I knew the birds were pathetic as homers.*

*It's fun to watch the flock soaring through the sky in mass making sweeping circles around our property. Fun to watch their courting and strutting in the yard. Beautiful to see these bright white birds flying through the green trees. Of course, I'm bound to lose some to hawks. When I see birds not returning I'll have to decide whether or not to keep the flock locked in the loft for safety.

I hope everyone had a grand day. OM-cochin eggs are hatching now; apparently I counted days wrong. There was one chick in the nest a few hours ago. And there were other eggs that were piped. Come morning I'll see how many of the ten eggs hatched.*

*Four hand feds are weaned now so we have just two that need hand feeding now; definitely worth doing. Kimmi was delighted today when she was out in the yard and one of the babies flew to her and landed on her head. They turned out just as I thought they would. Wish I could post a video.*


----------



## 444lover

...


----------



## robin416

How many pigeons do you have? All this time I thought you only had a couple of pairs.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> How many pigeons do you have? All this time I thought you only had a couple of pairs.


_*I never really counted, but with the six hand feds, there must be about 18-20 birds now and about time to start birth control. I started with three pair last year at this time.

How are the quail doing? I have been having health issues so haven't been on the group as much. A better day today*_


----------



## robin416

Way more than I thought. 

Nada on the quail. He's just not getting the job done. I guess I need to bring in some competition.


----------



## danathome

*Possibly you can find a Tibetan male; you liked the looks of those and they are the same specie as what you have. JP?*


----------



## danathome

*If you got eggs, it only takes 18 days to hatch and five weeks to mature.*


----------



## robin416

I'm just making noise. I don't need any more. I'm letting them go through attrition like I did with the chickens.


----------



## danathome

*I should have known you'd say something like that.*


----------



## robin416

You all just are not used to someone sticking to what they said they were going to do when it comes to the birds.


----------



## Overmountain1

It ain’t over til it’s over- and even then...? Some poor stray bird will wander into your yard.... and then....


----------



## robin416

When that happens, I find them a home. I did that with a rooster that moved from next door. The owner was fine with rehoming him so I did.


----------



## danathome

*Today is rather gloomy and cool. Just doing some small chores today that have been put off to get bigger chores done. No poults have hatched which is a disappointment, but it may be I counted days wrong---again; hope so. *

*I hope everyone has a grand day.*


----------



## robin416

Piddling around here. Like you Dan, doing the small stuff I put off for other things. 

I'm gone tomorrow so I need to do what needs doing today.


----------



## 444lover

Went fishing at the pond and the wife came out to see how I was doing and stepped in a hole and broke her right fibula right above the foot. They just put a splint on it in the ER and we have to take her to an Orthopedic doctor tomorrow morning to have it fixed right. Long before that I took this video of the ducks and geese. I'm surprised it came out as good as it did since it was toward the sun and I couldn't see what I was recording because of the glare.


----------



## robin416

Man 444, you've been getting pounded lately. How is your wife doing? It sounds like surgery may not be needed at least. 

Excellent vid. What was so interesting in that corner of the house that had them hanging right there?


----------



## Poultry Judge

danathome said:


> *Possibly you can find a Tibetan male; you liked the looks of those and they are the same specie as what you have. JP?*


Yes, I have Tibetan and Celadon.


----------



## danathome

PJ-We're having a series of storms and I don't seem to be getting trough to Kimmi at her Mother's. Her dog has gone into labor and having a difficult time. Please-could you text Kimmi at xxxxxxx and tell her she needs to come home quickly. Sassy is having problems delivering. A puppy is lodged in the birth canal. I hope you see this. Thank you.


----------



## danathome

The puppy was born, but please text her.


----------



## robin416

Dan, I texted her. And removed her number from the forum. Being an open forum anyone could have gotten her number.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> Dan, I texted her. And removed her number from the forum. Being an open forum anyone could have gotten her number.


Thank you Robin. I had no choice but post it. Sassy had problems last time and I can not do what Kimmi does. Two pups so far.


----------



## danathome

Robin-I thought you'd be gone today.


----------



## danathome

*Three so far; all males. More on the way.*


----------



## robin416

You're welcome. Kimmi now has my phone number, add it to yours. We'll get a phone tree going. If something happens we each have a way to reach out. Just so you know, I'm not a phone talker. 

I was gone before 7 this morning. The fix on my tooth was fast and pleasant. Translation? No numbing. 

Have the rest gone well? Maybe it's time to retire her if she has such scary issues having puppies.


----------



## danathome

*Busy day started with a storm that shut down just about everything. The internet was sporadic; on for only minutes at a time. No phone reception either. Turkey poults hatching-puppies being born-a poult who couldn't find mom and ended up wet and under the broody muscovy duck-incubator went off. And now the sun is in and out. I'm guessing there will be at least 8 puppies; 3 so far-a long labor. 15 turkey eggs and I will be thrilled if I get 12.*

*A special Thank You to Robin for texting my wife this morning when I could not get through to her about puppies and problems.*


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> You're welcome. Kimmi now has my phone number, add it to yours. We'll get a phone tree going. If something happens we each have a way to reach out. Just so you know, I'm not a phone talker.
> 
> I was gone before 7 this morning. The fix on my tooth was fast and pleasant. Translation? No numbing.
> 
> Have the rest gone well? Maybe it's time to retire her if she has such scary issues having puppies.


*I'm not a phone talker anymore. Sassy does not seem to be having problems, but the puppies are long in coming. Only last time did she have problems and that was because the puppies were huge. However, I do think she needs a very, very long break; at least a year. Sassy is 3 years old.*


----------



## robin416

You should also know, I check the forum when I'm away from the computer too if I'm in a waiting room for a few minutes. 

I don't know, if they're struggling that hard in labor it's a sign that something isn't right. 

It sounds like you've got new life popping out all over the place.


----------



## Poultry Judge

danathome said:


> The puppy was born, but please text her.


Hello Dan, sorry I didn't get you message right away, I was in town getting farm stuff. I did leave her a message and I see Robin contacted her also.


----------



## danathome

Poultry Judge said:


> Hello Dan, sorry I didn't get you message right away, I was in town getting farm stuff. I did leave her a message and I see Robin contacted her also.


*Not a problem. I also contacted OM figuring people might be away; she hasn't replied so I guess she was away too. Once again, thank you Robin, Kimmi and her Mom are at a doctor appointment; she's still not home. Watching and assisting Sassy and assisting two poults has me frazzled. One poult was almost gone when I broke the egg open; it is doing well now... in the incubator with the other poult that was shrink-wrapped. I have my 12 poults. Two eggs did not pip... yet. This turkey hen has the habit of laying a few eggs well after she has started brooding, so 12 might become ?? One chick was crushed under mom's foot. I hope no more go that way. It seems some are lost every time the turkeys hatch eggs in this way. The poults are just so small in comparison to Mom's big body. But 12 is a good number!*


----------



## robin416

You have heard from her though, haven't you? She sent me a text, or someone did, saying thank you.


----------



## 444lover

robin416 said:


> Man 444, you've been getting pounded lately. How is your wife doing? It sounds like surgery may not be needed at least.
> 
> Excellent vid. What was so interesting in that corner of the house that had them hanging right there?


No surgery at the moment at least.

The wife is doing ok,just mad at herself for going out there to see how my fishing was going.

I'm not sure what the deal was in that corner if it was the weeds or the gravel or what it was.


----------



## robin416

It's tomorrow, what did the doc say.

Tell her to stop kicking herself. I don't know what it is with women and that type of injury but I know two that broke ankles just stepping down a step wrong. Those involved surgery, pins and plates. She at least has the fact it was an unexpected hole in the ground and not something as mundane as a back step.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> You have heard from her though, haven't you? She sent me a text, or someone did, saying thank you.


*Kimmi got home at 3:00 and she's the one that texted the thank you. Six puppies and still not done. It sure has been a long day.*


----------



## robin416

Has it ever. That's a long time to be in labor. Any idea how many more are left?


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> Has it ever. That's a long time to be in labor. Any idea how many more are left?


*Labor started and stopped; not constant. She had a much easier time than last time. Sassy and her seven puppies are doing well.*

*Ma turkey hatched 12 and adopted the older poult who's mother has a nest of eggs again. Turkey is coparenting with a mixed bantam hen that had some of the eggs. The last two eggs had died quite a while back, but I got my 12.

Another storm this morning. Warm and very humid. A soaked world here for sure. *


----------



## robin416

Seven. Sassy is going to be busy.

I really like when foster mommas will take on the caretaking of another's little one. I guess that's one of the things that didn't get bred out of domestic turkeys. It was hit or miss with Silkies. Some were more than willing while others would attack anything that wasn't their own.


----------



## 444lover

robin416 said:


> It's tomorrow, what did the doc say.
> 
> Tell her to stop kicking herself. I don't know what it is with women and that type of injury but I know two that broke ankles just stepping down a step wrong. Those involved surgery, pins and plates. She at least has the fact it was an unexpected hole in the ground and not something as mundane as a back step.


Which doc are you referring to,I've seen more docs here lately than I can keep up with 🤣🤣? .I saw 1 last Thursday,1 yesterday,seeing 1 today and another tomorrow.. Basically as of now it's just a matter of taking my blood pressure medicine and getting monthly injection in my eye.


----------



## robin416

The ortho your wife was supposed to see for the break.

I'd be lost without my calendar these days. The plus is that you will find a balance soon. All the coming and goings I had happening was dizzying. Now I'm more on a level plain.


----------



## Poultry Judge

danathome said:


> *Labor started and stopped; not constant. She had a much easier time than last time. Sassy and her seven puppies are doing well.
> 
> Ma turkey hatched 12 and adopted the older poult who's mother has a nest of eggs again. Turkey is coparenting with a mixed bantam hen that had some of the eggs. The last two eggs had died quite a while back, but I got my 12.
> 
> Another storm this morning. Warm and very humid. A soaked world here for sure. *


That's what the weather is like here too.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> Seven. Sassy is going to be busy.
> 
> I really like when foster mommas will take on the caretaking of another's little one. I guess that's one of the things that didn't get bred out of domestic turkeys. It was hit or miss with Silkies. Some were more than willing while others would attack anything that wasn't their own.


*All my turkeys are quick to adopt one another's poults regardless of age. Looks rather strange; 12 newly hatched and one 6 weeks old. The turkey has to see the difference but if they speak the same language... all is good.*


----------



## 444lover

robin416 said:


> The ortho your wife was supposed to see for the break.
> 
> I'd be lost without my calendar these days. The plus is that you will find a balance soon. All the coming and goings I had happening was dizzying. Now I'm more on a level plain.


They put a walking boot on it. Told her to try and stay off of it as much as possible and to only put as much pressure on it as she could stand. She has to go back in 2 weeks to see how it's healing,if it slides off to 1 side and isn't healing straight they'll have to do surgery. As long as she keeps it straight and don't try moving it side to side when she walks it should be ok but you never know how things will heal.


----------



## robin416

Wow, that could be pretty stressful. I mean we all misstep once in a while. For her it could mean surgery.


----------



## 444lover

Yep.


----------



## danathome

*The sun is shining and no rain predicted for the next three days, so it's dry out day-new, clean, dry bedding for everyone. The backyard is like a swamp.*
*
All twelve poults have sold and going to their new home tomorrow.
*
*One of the hand fed squabs got seriously hurt. A large piece of skin and feathers was ripped off her neck leaving her esophagus exposed. It happened the day I was busy with the dog and puppies. Looks bad, but the baby is eating/drinking again and acting normally, so I'm sure she will survive. I have no idea what happened. She is staying in the house until the wound heals enough for her to be outside safely.*


----------



## robin416

I've got your wet down here with me now. From what I've read they got pounded up Birmingham way. 

Can pigeons be that vicious to each other?


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> I've got your wet down here with me now. From what I've read they got pounded up Birmingham way.
> 
> Can pigeons be that vicious to each other?


*No, pigeons would not have done this. They may squabble at times but they are never vicious. I'm guessing is was the mallard type call duck, Sonny, as I've seen him grab other birds by the neck. He is now in "prison" for grabbing a duckling in that fashion, and there he will stay. Sonny is way more aggressive than the white drakes and that's going to be why he is sold off. As to the squab, it could have been any of the birds other than the other pigeons and the serama. Are you having a good, but wet, day? I do hope so.*


----------



## robin416

I didn't realize they were in with other birds. It could be difficult finding the one that caused it but at least you're aware of at least one bully.

It's sort of sunny. Most of the rain is south of the AL line. It just might stay down there. At least I hope it does because it is very wet already.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> I didn't realize they were in with other birds. It could be difficult finding the one that caused it but at least you're aware of at least one bully.
> 
> It's sort of sunny. Most of the rain is south of the AL line. It just might stay down there. At least I hope it does because it is very wet already.


*As the squabs are totally weaned they are put back with the pigeon flock that free-flies. A cool benefit of this is my "wild" adults are much tamer and calm when I approach. The babies fly to me so the others seem to sense I am not a predator to be afraid of.*


----------



## robin416

Maybe I didn't put that clearly. That they were in with other species that could cause harm should they decide to.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> Maybe I didn't put that clearly. That they were in with other species that could cause harm should they decide to.


Yes, I understood. Free flying has it's pitfalls. They are exposed to the other birds and all of nature until noon when I put them back in their housing. Flying with the flock gives them the experience to learn and gain in strength which is healthy. Am I taking a chance? Yes, but normally I am outside often and the babies are in safe areas. Today they didn't get put away as they're high in the pine tree; as safe a place as any can be.


----------



## robin416

I need to understand better your housing. You talk about the loft for the pigeons, so of course in my mind it's this big space that allows for freedom of movement. I kind of knew you had a bunch of them intermingling because of the craziness with the nesting some of the girls get in to.


----------



## danathome

*Yes, the loft is good sized, but not big enough for the homers to really fly. Tick Tock has moved in there every night and that's fine as he gets along better with the pigeons; he has gotten quite aggressive towards the other birds-the turkeys run from him. Even so, Tick is not as mean as the brother. Oddly, the blue cochin rooster is docile and gets along with the rest.*
_*
The turkey shed is for the free range birds; turkeys, peafowl, ducks, and phoenix. 

The white birthday coop is home to the d'Uccle.

The serama coop does double duty for the serama and hens with small chicks.

Three cochin free range and the other hen with her 10 chicks, right now, is in the guest bathtub until the pens dry out.
*_
*One pair of serama are permanent kitchen residents, Pablo and RR. They have a huge plastic tub and are taken out* *often.*


----------



## robin416

You're far more spread out than I thought. All I've seen is the neat coop that you made out of all natural stuff.


----------



## danathome

*I must have deleted pictures of the turkey shed and the loft. KKKIIIIIMMMMMMMMMMMMMMIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII, I need pictures. The coop you remember is the serama coop. I'm hoping to build a small coop from pallets this summer for the ducks.*









*That's the poultry yard behind the birthday coop and to the left is just a bit of the turkey shed.
The turkey shed is an add-on to the garage.*


----------



## robin416

I remember the birthday coop now. I saw it in a pic a while back. I don't think I've ever seen the turkey shed. 

You know how it is, when you don't see something your mind makes up stuff to fit the picture for all the beasts involved. That almost never turns out to be the way things are.


----------



## danathome

*There's also several large pen/cages that are used for breeding pens and the goat pen where they are put at night, Kimmi worries that something will get them in the night. The goat pen is actually a dog run that was rarely used for the dogs and it now doubles as a prison for wayward animals that have displeased me usually by being too much of a bully.*


----------



## robin416

LOL You've got a whole compound going on there.


----------



## 444lover

I took my blood pressure today and the side that use to be high was 130 over 58 but the restricted arm which use to read normal was down to 62 over 47 😱😳😮......I think that might be overdoing it a bit 😉. We'll see what the doctor thinks about it at the next visit.


----------



## robin416

You're looking at this wrong. If you're not having symptoms from the blocked arm, ignore it. Your numbers are pretty good for protecting your heart and other internal organs.


----------



## Poultry Judge

danathome said:


> *Yes, the loft is good sized, but not big enough for the homers to really fly. Tick Tock has moved in there every night and that's fine as he gets along better with the pigeons; he has gotten quite aggressive towards the other birds-the turkeys run from him. Even so, Tick is not as mean as the brother. Oddly, the blue cochin rooster is docile and gets along with the rest.*
> 
> _*The turkey shed is for the free range birds; turkeys, peafowl, ducks, and phoenix.
> 
> The white birthday coop is home to the d'Uccle.
> 
> The serama coop does double duty for the serama and hens with small chicks.
> 
> Three cochin free range and the other hen with her 10 chicks, right now, is in the guest bathtub until the pens dry out.*_
> 
> *One pair of serama are permanent kitchen residents, Pablo and RR. They have a huge plastic tub and are taken out* *often.*


You have lots going on Dan!


----------



## danathome

*Prayers are needed for OM. She went into the hospital Tuesday night and had gall bladder surgery Wednesday morning. She texted this morning to say she was feeling better already.*


----------



## robin416

I was wondering when that was going to happen. I noticed her absence and wondered. Now I don't have to wonder anymore. Tell her I said, good going and she'll feel like a million bucks in a couple of days.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> I was wondering when that was going to happen. I noticed her absence and wondered. Now I don't have to wonder anymore. Tell her I said, good going and she'll feel like a million bucks in a couple of days.



*Will do, or rather, Kimmi will. I do not like using phones; especially cell phones.*


----------



## danathome

*Our prayers are a bit late for OM. After laparoscopic surgery she is to go home this afternoon if everything is still looking good.*


----------



## robin416

Nah, stuff can happen afterwards too. I ended up having to have my muscles injected with steroids weeks after surgery because they would knot up. Imagine having a charlie horse just below your ribs. For some reason my muscles were not happy about where the trocar was inserted during my surgery.


----------



## 444lover

robin416 said:


> You're looking at this wrong. If you're not having symptoms from the blocked arm, ignore it. Your numbers are pretty good for protecting your heart and other internal organs.


I only mentioned it because my family doctor said she didn't want my left arm to stay down in the 80s and 62 is quite a bit below 80. I'm not worried about it,just curious if she'll make any changes is all.


----------



## robin416

444lover said:


> I only mentioned it because my family doctor said she didn't want my left arm to stay down in the 80s and 62 is quite a bit below 80. I'm not worried about it,just curious if she'll make any changes is all.


I don't see how she can and not compromise your heart. There might be something that I'm aware of but having played ring around the rosy with my BP meds, I've found there are limitations on what can be done pre surgery.


----------



## 444lover

robin416 said:


> I don't see how she can and not compromise your heart. There might be something that I'm aware of but having played ring around the rosy with my BP meds, I've found there are limitations on what can be done pre surgery.


I don't know either,she's only tried 1 med and 1 dosage,there may be others,I'll find out when I see her again. No big deal either way.


----------



## robin416

444lover said:


> I don't know either,she's only tried 1 med and 1 dosage,there may be others,I'll find out when I see her again. No big deal either way.


Glad it's not a big deal for you. With my heart issues if my BP is up things get really uncomfortable. Like go to the ER uncomfortable where they can drive it down.


----------



## 444lover

robin416 said:


> Glad it's not a big deal for you. With my heart issues if my BP is up things get really uncomfortable. Like go to the ER uncomfortable where they can drive it down.


I was in the ER 3 times in 3 weeks, but because of my blocked artery they wouldn't give me anything to drive it down and 2 of the times I was there it was staying right around 200 over 90. They said they couldn't give me anything because my left arm would drop too low The vascular surgeon couldn't believe they told me that but me and the wife both heard them. He said to have my family doctor to get me started on it though and that's why I am on it now.


----------



## robin416

So you have first hand experience on why you can't have it creep higher.

Maybe it's time to get the surgeon's opinion on where things stand. If anyone is going to know about the pressure in your left, it's going to be him.


----------



## 444lover

Not a lot higher no,but at 130 it could go a little higher with no issues couldn't it? Like I said,I'll leave it up to her,she's the doc not me.

I just saw the surgeon on Monday. He's saying unless my left arm hurts when I pick up a glass of water or goes numb or I start having dizzy spells or passing out he's not going to do surgery,he don't seem to care about the pressure in my left arm at all. It seems to be a matter of different doctors opinions. My family doctor probably won't change a thing,I'm just curious to see what she has to say about it is all.


----------



## robin416

Believe me, I get the wanting answers to questions. This is all such a sudden change for you. And toss in that docs aren't agreeing on where things should be. I would trust the surgeon on this though, it's his specialty.


----------



## robin416

My morning has involved picking up deadfall yet again. Another dead pine fell and blocked the path I had opened up so that clean up had to happen.

Then the fun part. I decided to pull vines out of the trees. Most were easy. But the grape vines? They're a whole nother story. Even with the tractor in 4wd low it's digging holes. I've got it parked right now with tension on the chain. I've decided to get my truck and put another strap on it and see if I can pull it out without pulling the tree down.


----------



## robin416

Got it. I put tension on the additional line, got on the tractor and pulled until it began to dig holes, then got in the truck put more pressure on it. The thing is so heavy I can lift it. Time for the chainsaw.


----------



## 444lover

Sounds like a job and a half,have fun 😁


----------



## robin416

I'm done with all that fun. I've cut part of it up with the chainsaw, I still can't move it. Maybe I should put the chain around it and use the tractor. Nope.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> I'm done with all that fun. I've cut part of it up with the chainsaw, I still can't move it. Maybe I should put the chain around it and use the tractor. Nope.


Old grape vines can be tough.


----------



## robin416

It amazed me how much came out of the top of the trees. The part coming out of the ground was as big around as a four inch tree.


----------



## danathome

A busy, hectic morning, but a good one. I got up to Miss Lilli in labor; seven beautiful puppies in two hours-far different from Sassy who took many hours to deliver her seven. So between feeding birds and goats it was clamping umbilical cords and drying pups. Then my mallards arrived. Traded for three and our friend insisted I take two more. Nice healthy ducks but a bit disappointing too. They stand quite upright so I suspect there's runner duck in their background. Today's auction day so I caught three extra cross cockerels to give the people that gave the ducks; glad to see them gone. A brown muscovy hen will be brought this afternoon and, maybe, some Indian Fantails, if there's any at the auction. So now it's get a quarantine cage ready just in case-something way far away from my flock. The auction house is a hot bed for diseases. I am having fun and more fun. For a change there's very little pain and I can talk to people clearly. I hope this day never ends!

Seven of my serama have sold or been traded along with some cochin pullets.
And the bestest thing of all is how nice the people have been the last couple days; not a jerk in the bunch. And yes, I know, "bestest", isn't a word, but it fits the day.


----------



## danathome

_*A couple of weeks ago one of Kimmi's coworkers asked everyone to save her egg cartons as she sells eggs. I sent her seven-eight dozen that I had stored. When Kimmi got home, last night, from the goat auction she had five dozen eggs, that could be used for hatching or eating, for me from her coworker. Kimmi could not remember what all they were other than some were black australorp and four eggs were quail. When I looked there wasn't any quail eggs, but there was four pointy, speckled eggs. Those I immediately put under RR and put her eggs n the incubator. Robin-can you guess? I have no wish for large chickens so I guess we'll eat the rest. Before we do, I'll make sure there isn't something unusual in the cartons.*_


----------



## robin416

I don't know of any large fowl or bantam that lays a speckled egg. The only ones I know that do are quail. But quail eggs are more round. Weird. I wonder what they are. 

It sounds like you're having an awesome day. Awesome days are always the bestest. 

Too bad you don't know which ones are the australorps. They used to be pretty popular over in your neck of the woods.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> I don't know of any large fowl or bantam that lays a speckled egg. The only ones I know that do are quail. But quail eggs are more round. Weird. I wonder what they are.
> 
> It sounds like you're having an awesome day. Awesome days are always the bestest.
> 
> Too bad you don't know which ones are the australorps. They used to be pretty popular over in your neck of the woods.


*Robin, I am shocked! Medium small-pointy, and speckled-are guinea eggs, but perhaps yours lay a different looking egg. These are light with tiny speckles and when I questioned Kimmi, she said yes, that's what they were. Kimmi has always called guineas, quail, because she never remembers "guinea". 

When Kimmi is home and rested I'll talk more with her. Possibly have her text her friend and find out more on the eggs. My bet is they are cross as she has different breeds; just a guess. From experience I know most cross chickens do not sell or sell for very little.*


----------



## robin416

My Guinea eggs aren't speckled. They're a uniform dark tan color. 

Too bad if they are mixes. It would nice to go ahead and hatch them out and sell them off when they hatch.


----------



## Poultry Judge

danathome said:


> A busy, hectic morning, but a good one. I got up to Miss Lilli in labor; seven beautiful puppies in two hours-far different from Sassy who took many hours to deliver her seven. So between feeding birds and goats it was clamping umbilical cords and drying pups. Then my mallards arrived. Traded for three and our friend insisted I take two more. Nice healthy ducks but a bit disappointing too. They stand quite upright so I suspect there's runner duck in their background. Today's auction day so I caught three extra cross cockerels to give the people that gave the ducks; glad to see them gone. A brown muscovy hen will be brought this afternoon and, maybe, some Indian Fantails, if there's any at the auction. So now it's get a quarantine cage ready just in case-something way far away from my flock. The auction house is a hot bed for diseases. I am having fun and more fun. For a change there's very little pain and I can talk to people clearly. I hope this day never ends!
> 
> Seven of my serama have sold or been traded along with some cochin pullets.
> And the bestest thing of all is how nice the people have been the last couple days; not a jerk in the bunch. And yes, I know, "bestest", isn't a word, but it fits the day.


That's great Dan, good to hear! Busy hands keep the devil at bay.


----------



## danathome

*The guineas I had so many years ago on the farm laid dark eggs; so dark they couldn't be candled. These are a cream color with the tiny speckles. I had to look it up to be sure, and then Kimmi confirmed it.

As to the chicken eggs, I'll find out just what they are and then decide whether to eat or incubate; the eggs are huge. Kimmi said something about large meat chickens as well as the Australorps.

It has turned cold here with a cold miserable rain. In the blink of an eye, it seems, heaven has turned to hell. Movie time.*


----------



## robin416

Nothing wrong with movie time when it's been such a productive, pleasant day. 

When the girls aren't looking I'll go pick one of the eggs up. I think I know what you're talking about being speckled but I guess I just think of that as being speckled. Quail eggs are speckled to me.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> Nothing wrong with movie time when it's been such a productive, pleasant day.
> 
> When the girls aren't looking I'll go pick one of the eggs up. I think I know what you're talking about being speckled but I guess I just think of that as being speckled.* Quail eggs are speckled to me.
> *



*To me their eggs are speckled and blotched. No Fantails. Poor people only got 9 dollars each for the ducks they took to the auction-what a shame! And then take away 25% as the auction barn's cut. They said there was very few people there; 25% is why. It's 15% at the other auction houses so why would people bring there stock here-just stupidity.*


----------



## robin416

Pricing themselves out of the market.


----------



## danathome

*Yes they are. I was told by Kimmi and a seller that there was not many people that showed to sell or buy. *


----------



## robin416

Would someone please explain how I could be pouring sweat working outside yet my nose and ears are cold? 

I went after the mess I created yesterday. There's a lot of it but it's break time or cool off time. Whichever comes first.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> Would someone please explain how I could be pouring sweat working outside yet my nose and ears are cold?
> 
> I went after the mess I created yesterday. There's a lot of it but it's break time or cool off time. Whichever comes first.


*I can't explain it, but you're not alone. My feet are always cold lately and the rest of me is wet with sweat.*


----------



## robin416

If you say it's because we're getting older I'm coming after you.


----------



## danathome

*Cool and cloudy here. Probably not gonna do much today. Water the plants in the greenhouse-candle eggs-assisting a hatching duck egg in the incubator-do dishes, etc.*
*
I miss the sun filled days of yore. I'm one of those weirds that gets depressed in the absence of sunlight.

I've an order for two hand fed pigeons. The four weaned ones are making a hit with visitors by flying to them, sitting on their shoulder, and eating out of their hand; makes people more prone to buying birds. I saw this morning that a single squab had hatched in one nest and another pair are brooding eggs, so we'll soon have more babies to hand feed. I'm very much hoping to find some fancy pigeons to raise squabs from. I'd like either Indian Fantails or Trumpeter pigeons; actually any eye catching breed. I figure if we're going to hand feed it may as well be something worthwhile.
*
*Well everyone, have a wondrous day!*


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> If you say it's because we're getting older I'm coming after you.


*I won't say it because it's not necessarily true. I've been like this my whole life.*


----------



## robin416

danathome said:


> *I won't say it because it's not necessarily true. I've been like this my whole life.*


You just saved yourself.


----------



## robin416

danathome said:


> *Cool and cloudy here. Probably not gonna do much today. Water the plants in the greenhouse-candle eggs-assisting a hatching duck egg in the incubator-do dishes, etc.*
> 
> *I miss the sun filled days of yore. I'm one of those weirds that gets depressed in the absence of sunlight.
> 
> I've an order for two hand fed pigeons. The four weaned ones are making a hit with visitors by flying to them, sitting on their shoulder, and eating out of their hand; makes people more prone to buying birds. I saw this morning that a single squab had hatched in one nest and another pair are brooding eggs, so we'll soon have more babies to hand feed. I'm very much hoping to find some fancy pigeons to raise squabs from. I'd like either Indian Fantails or Trumpeter pigeons; actually any eye catching breed. I figure if we're going to hand feed it may as well be something worthwhile.*
> 
> *Well everyone, have a wondrous day!*


Really the birds we bond to the tightest are those that are so accepting of our presence. I can see how the pigeons could be such a draw since they know humans are pretty good beings to hang out with.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> You just saved yourself.


*Wheww!! Dat was just too close fer comfert.*


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> Really the birds we bond to the tightest are those that are so accepting of our presence. I can see how the pigeons could be such a draw since they know* humans are pretty good beings to hang out with.*


*I wish. Overall I prefer the critters. *


----------



## robin416

Like I really believe I scared you with my empty threats.


----------



## robin416

danathome said:


> *I wish. Overall I prefer the critters. *


And there's that too. One of the reasons my Prissy, the little D, won my heart was her absolute delight at having a conversation with the humans.


----------



## danathome

*Storms and storms and rain and more rain then heavy rain then wind and rain...yard flooded again...*


----------



## Overmountain1

Oh no! Hopefully no major losses this time though? It’s about to start in on us here too Dan. Ick. Trying to give rverhilne some free time before the storms...


----------



## danathome

Overmountain1 said:


> Oh no! Hopefully no major losses this time though? It’s about to start in on us here too Dan. Ick. Trying to give rverhilne some free time before the storms...


*After the storm lthe roof leaked and some nests got soaked. The muscovy nest was ripped apart and the eggs scattered. I can't figure what happened as she is domanant over everything accept the muscovy drake. My guess is whatever got to the nest when the duck was taking a break. No eggs were broken and I'm pretty sure I got everything dry and straightened out in time. But its frustrating with rains and storms every day. If the storms and rains weren't so horridly long it would be nearly as bad.*

*Take care and suffer the storm well. Who is rverhilne? And how is it pronounced?*


----------



## robin416

danathome said:


> *After the storm lthe roof leaked and some nests got soaked. The muscovy nest was ripped apart and the eggs scattered. I can't figure what happened as she is domanant over everything accept the muscovy drake. My guess is whatever got to the nest when the duck was taking a break. No eggs were broken and I'm pretty sure I got everything dry and straightened out in time. But its frustrating with rains and storms every day. If the storms and rains weren't so horridly long it would be nearly as bad.
> 
> Take care and suffer the storm well. Who is rverhilne? And how is it pronounced?*


Do you think maybe she's on some interesting drugs still? 

Tomorrow is the start for us and off and on for the rest of the week. I'm hoping it holds off until later in the day so I can go buy fuel and do a couple of things outside.

Now I need to go put my Guineas to bed.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> *Do you think maybe she's on some interesting drugs still?*
> 
> Tomorrow is the start for us and off and on for the rest of the week. I'm hoping it holds off until later in the day so I can go buy fuel and do a couple of things outside.
> 
> Now I need to go put my Guineas to bed.


*Could be. If I had some I'd be sorely tempted...*


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> Would someone please explain how I could be pouring sweat working outside yet my nose and ears are cold?
> 
> I went after the mess I created yesterday. There's a lot of it but it's break time or cool off time. Whichever comes first.


Miller time?


----------



## Poultry Judge

It's flooding here now and it snowed for four hours today, now it's sleet. Crazy weather. I'm trying to get a new house together for the Tibetan quail chicks as I need their tub for a bunch of Eastern wild turkey eggs which are going to be hatching in a couple days.


----------



## robin416

It almost sounds like you and Dan are neighbors except for that whole sleet thing. 

Has the basement begun to flood yet?


----------



## Poultry Judge

I have water coming in to the basement. The horse practice arena is flooded.


----------



## robin416

Have you ever thought about putting a sump pump in that well?


----------



## danathome

*A couple days ago I was out checking the birds before the sun came up. When looking in on one longtail phoenix hen I was alarmed to see that her comb looked very whitish and limp, eye squinted, and plumage looking rough. When she was lifted off the nest and the flashlight beam hit the eggs I was even more alarmed; there was so many mites and lice crawling on the eggs, that in places, shell could not be seen. Since then the hen and nest have been dusted and today she has three new chicks. Had the chicks hatched before the treatment, they'd most likely would have died.*

*So, today, I'm dusting birds and nest boxes; those with broodys and those that don't. Spring-warm weather-wet-Tennessee is now crawling with all kinds of insects; good and bad. Consider treating your flock.*


----------



## robin416

Dang, Dan. Good catch. It was something I watched for with mine. TN can be bad for mites.


----------



## danathome

*In this Tennessee creeps me out. Go out after dark with a flashlight and no matter where it's shown, it will be covered in insects and arachnids; quite gross. If it were magnified it would be perfect for horror movies. That one difference between TN and WI, and something I'll never get used to.*


----------



## Overmountain1

It really is bad down in that part for bugs! So wet and wooded both!


----------



## danathome

*The fire ants are the worst. I've lost chicks and adults to fire ants.*


----------



## robin416

I've decided I'm going to get the stuff you broadcast to kill of the fire ants in my yard. I'm over going out and treating each mound, they just seem to multiply anyway.


----------



## Animals45

robin416 said:


> I've decided I'm going to get the stuff you broadcast to kill of the fire ants in my yard. I'm over going out and treating each mound, they just seem to multiply anyway.


I get fire ants in my field. Hate them..


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> I've decided I'm going to get the stuff you broadcast to kill of the fire ants in my yard.* I'm over going out and treating each mound, they just seem to multiply anyway.*


*I've told Kimmi that for years; that it would not help much.*


----------



## Overmountain1

I got a yoga trapeze for my birthday. Let’s see how long it takes for me to fall on my head.... that’s what I’m up to today!


----------



## danathome

Overmountain1 said:


> I got a yoga trapeze for my birthday. Let’s see how long it takes for me to fall on my head.... that’s what I’m up to today!


*Happy Birthday and Have Fun; Be Safe! Today hand fed pigeons was a bad idea. People came to buy and stayed and stayed and stayed... Most days that would have been fine, but today is all about pain and the need for QUIET!!!! Dogs barked the whole time they were her-turkeys gobbled-ducks quacked-peafowl boomed-goats bleated-children laughing-roosters crowing. The visitors were entranced with TAME birds all around and on themmmmmm; especially the pigeons and Tommy. Perhaps tomorrow I will smile knowing the people will be back-some day soon. Thank God pigeon cooing isn't too loud.

The last two squabs weaned today so outside they went with the other four to fly around the yard and be birds.*


----------



## robin416

Overmountain1 said:


> I got a yoga trapeze for my birthday. Let’s see how long it takes for me to fall on my head.... that’s what I’m up to today!


I've never heard of a yoga trapeze. Is it safe?

And happy birthday! 🎂


----------



## robin416

danathome said:


> *Happy Birthday and Have Fun; Be Safe! Today hand fed pigeons was a bad idea. People came to buy and stayed and stayed and stayed... Most days that would have been fine, but today is all about pain and the need for QUIET!!!! Dogs barked the whole time they were her-turkeys gobbled-ducks quacked-peafowl boomed-goats bleated-children laughing-roosters crowing. The visitors were entranced with TAME birds all around and on themmmmmm; especially the pigeons and Tommy. Perhaps tomorrow I will smile knowing the people will be back-some day soon. Thank God pigeon cooing isn't too loud.
> 
> The last two squabs weaned today so outside they went with the other four to fly around the yard and be birds.*


Pandemonium. One thing for certain, you weren't bored.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> Pandemonium. One thing for certain, you weren't bored.


*Definitely not bored. Very sound sensitive some days: especially loud repetitive noises. Just can't take it for long before I break down. Kimmi insists it's functional Asperger's syndrome. My son has the same problems, but has never been diagnosed.*


----------



## Overmountain1

robin416 said:


> I've never heard of a yoga trapeze. Is it safe?
> 
> And happy birthday!


Is it safe, she asks...
Probably when operated by other younger and more coordinated persons!  
Nah, I’m excited- it’s pretty neat, imo. I’ve always struggled to keep my core muscles what they should be, and if I don’t have something to do like this, they go to pot. I’ve been slowly getting back into yoga anyway, and hoping this will be a fun way I can also stretch my back out etc. I hung upside down for a while earlier. That was neat.  about the extent of my explorations today. And standing on the ropes. I bout flipped myself over backwards but the seat caught me.  See? Safe? Probably not so much. Interesting? To be certain!

I assume there are plenty of other makers, but this is the one I got.... 









Yoga Trapeze


Swing like a monkey with the Yoga Trapeze®️ by YOGABODY. 10-year warranty.




www.yogabody.com


----------



## Animals45

Happy birthday @Overmountain1!


----------



## robin416

OK, I didn't know that's what those were. Scary actually.


----------



## Overmountain1

robin416 said:


> OK, I didn't know that's what those were. Scary actually.


Terrifying. As this is the only tree large enough to support something like this, I got the straps hung yesterday- looks like I’ll be working out while staring at my non-garden this year, thinking about those branches that need to be gotten up. Total relaxation I tell ya!


----------



## robin416

You do realize you're not allowed to do anything but look at that swing just yet. Right? Are we going to have to come there and have a talk with you?


----------



## danathome

*Looks like fun! But not for me.*
*
Today-mow yard; at least around the garden, weed garden, clean the goat night-time pen, clean small pens, and more dry bedding, show the last squabs all the yard. And that's enough.
*
*When I brought the phoenix hen and chicks into the house yesterday, two of the eggs candled questionable, so I put them in the incubator; another hatched in the night; now the hen has four chicks. When I first brought them in I noticed one looked odd, but the day was busy, so I didn't look any further. Later, I looked and thought it looked familiar-feathered feet-a d'Uccle chick. I do not remember putting d eggs under the phoenix, but apparently I did.*


----------



## robin416

Too wet to mow. Too windy to work outside. I'd rather just go back to bed.


----------



## danathome

*Most of our yard is too wet to mow also and that's hard on the mower. Just around the garden plots to make it easier to weed. Not much wind here--yet. Cold for this time of year. My hands are still numb from watering the stock outside. Back to bed? The dogs we're baby sitting rousted me out of bed at 4 AM. Going to be a nap day.*


----------



## Overmountain1

It was super cold this morning- I believe it was close to or in the 30s here! Supposedly that is the last of it. 
All the farmers here say to plant after May 10- I hope they held off a few extra days, or had time to plant seeds instead of seedlings. Brrrr! 

We intend to garden that entire hillside again by next year, and grow some more of the stuff for the flock and for us. 
Looks like we will be feasting on strawberries all this year! Oh my! They are sooooo heavy with billions (<—- had to leave that, cause, really?) BLOOMS this year it’s unreal. Wish I could share some with you all! They’re super sweet and juicy. Can’t wait! 
And just a pretty flower bc- happy spring!


----------



## danathome

*Very cool. My strawberries are doing nothing--again this year. Time to dig them out and try something else.*


----------



## robin416

It's been a strange year for the weather. 

I should have been watching for the berries to be ready here but I forgot again.


----------



## danathome

*Our blackberries make up for the lack of strawberries; huge and juicy. The vines are white with blooms again this year. But the grapevines are empty of any developing fruit; ya hafta take the good with da bad!*


----------



## danathome

*Very few peaches. The weather got most of the fruit trees. Our favorites-figs- will make up for all the other; if we can keep them from blighting like last year.*


----------



## robin416

I was hoping it didn't get your fruit trees. I guess hoping just wasn't enough.


----------



## danathome

*Perhaps next year... Silly goats don't eat enough f the grass so I cut and trimmed the whole backyard and weeded the garden. the garden is looking mighty fine; some good weather and we'll soon have tomatoes and peppers and cucumbers and broccoli-HA-a lot of wishful thinking. Considering, the garden does look good. One cochin hen never went broody so I tossed her out to free range... now she's brooding eggs in the pigeon loft; took over an old pigeon nest. Stupid bird-her eggs are likely fertilized by the phoenix-not gonna happen-maybe order some hatching eggs or get some more from Kimmi's coworker.*


----------



## 444lover

Got most of the remainder of the duck fence put up,should have it done tomorrow.


----------



## robin416

At least that will be one to do on the list you can cross off.


----------



## Poultry Judge

After mowing grass, listening to the news with the peafowl.


----------



## Animals45

Poultry Judge said:


> After mowing grass, listening to the news with the peafowl.
> 
> View attachment 40660


Haha lol! Love those peafowl!


----------



## robin416

Love that pic. Is Baby 1 anywhere nearby?


----------



## Overmountain1

That’s just perfect- love it! 
“Don’t mind me, just hanging out with my peafowl for a minute!”


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> Love that pic. Is Baby 1 anywhere nearby?


No, he's not in the picture, probably standing by Melissa who took the pic. I was falling asleep listening to the news at six on my headphones. The two females are by me, Princess who is white and Nuisance, (Nu Nu), who is going to be an Indian Blue. All of the birds in the pic are juveniles and not quite a year old yet.


----------



## 444lover

robin416 said:


> At least that will be one to do on the list you can cross off.


Got another 1 added to my list though,stupid Starlings are making a nest behind some siding on the house where some has broke off .


----------



## danathome

Poultry Judge said:


> After mowing grass, listening to the news with the peafowl.


Beautiful picture and birds.

*FEEDING TME AT THE PETTING ZOO*


----------



## robin416

Poultry Judge said:


> No, he's not in the picture, probably standing by Melissa who took the pic. I was falling asleep listening to the news at six on my headphones. The two females are by me, Princess who is white and Nuisance, (Nu Nu), who is going to be an Indian Blue. All of the birds in the pic are juveniles and not quite a year old yet.


Baby 1 would be just over a year now. What about Baby 2? 

Must have been the right kind of news if you were drifting off to sleep.


----------



## robin416

danathome said:


> Beautiful picture and birds.
> 
> *FEEDING TME AT THE PETTING ZOO*
> 
> 
> View attachment 40661
> View attachment 40662
> View attachment 40663
> View attachment 40664
> View attachment 40666
> View attachment 40665


I was zeroing in on what looks like a big Tom Turkey. Is that what you were looking over towards?


----------



## danathome

*No. I was giving my coo imitation calling the babies and I was looking for the one that didn't come. She was with the flock sunbathing. My wild pigeons are getting tamer and tamer. They see the babies all over me and each day they come closer and closer. A couple weeks ago the flock took to flight as soon as they saw me; now they walk away or fly a short distance or just watch until I get very close.*


----------



## robin416

Does that work? Do you sound enough like a pigeon that the come running? Or maybe I should say flying.


----------



## danathome

*It does, but they could just as easily been taught to come when they heard me sing, "Row, Row, Row Your Boat".*


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> Baby 1 would be just over a year now. What about Baby 2?
> 
> Must have been the right kind of news if you were drifting off to sleep.


 Baby 2 this afternoon, protecting his territory!


----------



## Poultry Judge

danathome said:


> Beautiful picture and birds.
> 
> *FEEDING TME AT THE PETTING ZOO*
> 
> 
> View attachment 40661
> View attachment 40662
> View attachment 40663
> View attachment 40664
> View attachment 40666
> View attachment 40665


Thanks Dan!


----------



## robin416

Poultry Judge said:


> Baby 2 this afternoon, protecting his territory!
> 
> View attachment 40668


Oh no, that can't be right. He's all grown up.


----------



## robin416

danathome said:


> *It does, but they could just as easily been taught to come when they heard me sing, "Row, Row, Row Your Boat".*


Yeah, it's like me hollering birds when I want the Guineas to come home.


----------



## Overmountain1

Who has grey hair over chicken math? Not I! I just wanted Baby 2 to like me....


----------



## robin416

Well, we know what you were doing today. Actually I like it. A lot.

Is this another birthday gift?


----------



## danathome

*Hair looks good, but really, the red lipstick needs to go. Black, purple, or even green would go better with the purple hair. But not red-ughhh.*

*Today-Finish the greenhouse foundation and plant more fig cuttings. Possibly plant a few of the Lady Empress trees and some of the grape vines I started last spring.









Snickers very first puppies. Number five is under the others.*


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> Oh no, that can't be right. He's all grown up.


Almost as big as Baby 1.


----------



## Overmountain1

robin416 said:


> Well, we know what you were doing today. Actually I like it. A lot.
> 
> Is this another birthday gift?


Thanks Robin! Yes that was a super time consuming color- we bleached, dyed the roots, then added the other colors. Good excuse to hang out w my BFF and this cutie all day!


----------



## robin416

Now that I think about it, you don't have a dog. That's wild that you don't have a dog. 

Dang, all that to get that gorgeous color? OK, yeah I can see that taking a lot of careful prep.


----------



## HSJ07

robin416 said:


> Right now for me, it's dealing with the weather that keeps swinging from one extreme or another.
> 
> I've been talking to someone who raises Bonsai and I can't wait to see some pics. We've also discovered that raising Bonsai is like chicken math.


Right now in Hamlet, N.C. we too are dealing with crazy weather. One day high 88 then a low of 50. The next day of high 52 and low of 50 the next day 81 high. The day it was 50 and poring rain, my chickens refused to leave their house. They wouldn't even go in their covered run.


----------



## danathome

OM-Should you want a dog ask Kimmi about Sadie.



View attachment 40677

She's the dark one on the left. Sassy is her Mom on the right.


----------



## danathome

HSJ07 said:


> Right now in Hamlet, N.C. we too are dealing with crazy weather. One day high 88 then a low of 50. The next day of high 52 and low of 50 the next day 81 high. The day it was 50 and poring rain, my chickens refused to leave their house. They wouldn't even go in their covered run.


*Partly cloudy and a bit cool today. The weather says we will be in the 90s by the weekend; certainly a spring of extremes.*


----------



## robin416

Chickens are actually pretty smart when it comes to staying out of the weather. They don't like wind either. 

We're still being odd here. About the same as you on temps, HSJ. Which isn't normal for S. AL.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> Chickens are actually pretty smart when it comes to staying out of the weather. They don't like wind either.
> 
> We're still being odd here. About the same as you on temps, HSJ. Which isn't normal for S. AL.


It's supposed to get pretty warm in Ohio too.


----------



## robin416

My local guy said we're liable to be 98 by next Monday. Talk about a switch up from what we've been having.


----------



## Overmountain1

Just some random stuff from yesterday wandering around... and Tiny. Always Tiny.


----------



## robin416

He made the stroll through the tulips a little more special.

Your Azaleas just exploded? Mine did last month and now are just giant green shrubs. 

The boys are always on alert for something, anything to come by that they can threaten.


----------



## Poultry Judge

Great pics, thanks!


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> My local guy said we're liable to be 98 by next Monday. Talk about a switch up from what we've been having.


Wow, 98!


----------



## robin416

And in May. Unheard of. Crazy, crazy weather. We've been as much as 20 degrees lower than normal last month and now this coming for us.


----------



## danathome

*Health has me mostly sitting today. I sure am hoping a good discussion gets going.*


----------



## robin416

LOL Sucks doesn't it? Want to be out doing but the body says, nope. Not happening. I do have something to do outside, a must do. It will take my five minutes and then back to the computer. Or stretching out on the couch.


----------



## danathome

*Suck it does. I had planned to work in the green house potting plants today; just not gonna happen.*


----------



## robin416

I did the thing I needed to do. The Guineas saw me go into their pen and they all showed up for their handouts. One female even got up on her roost and went to her treat cup. She's gotten really tame. She come up to me when I'm outside and look for a handout. Not normal Guinea behavior.

Now I'm stretching out for a few minutes.


----------



## danathome

*PJ-Do you have standard bronze turkeys? I've found someone with a pair of fantail pigeons and silver pheasant chicks. She won't sell but WILL trade for bronze turkey poults, so I'm hoping to find some hatching eggs. The lady wants eight poults for a mated fantail pair and three silver pheasant chicks; it's a fair trade to me just need to find the eggs.*


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> I did the thing I needed to do. The Guineas saw me go into their pen and they all showed up for their handouts. One female even got up on her roost and went to her treat cup. She's gotten really tame. She come up to me when I'm outside and look for a handout. Not normal Guinea behavior.
> 
> Now I'm stretching out for a few minutes.


*Hard to believe it's already after 3; also maddening in that I have accomplished so little. I've one guinea egg developing. If it hatches I'll probably locate someone with guineas and give it away. It's doubtful if it hatches; the air cell is on a side well away from either end-odd, I have not ever seen an air cell positioned that way. Good luck with guinea taming.*


----------



## robin416

I didn't intend to tame Guineas beyond the normal stuff. This girl is just different. 

Now it's after 4. I did stretch out for a half hour, didn't sleep but it felt good.


----------



## Overmountain1

Hey y’all! Just a quiet day around here mostly. 

















I made a little friend today. This is a juvenile swallow from one of their nests down in our bottom yard I believe. Too small and not shiny enough! And overly curious. 

And yes, they totally exploded- but they tend to do that here anyway anymore. It goes from freezing to fine in a minute it seems!


----------



## robin416

One of the things I do miss from TN is my swallows. I don't have the open ground here that they prefer. 

So, did the little guy go on its way after a bit? Did Mom and Dad have anything to talk to it about?


----------



## Poultry Judge

danathome said:


> *PJ-Do you have standard bronze turkeys? I've found someone with a pair of fantail pigeons and silver pheasant chicks. She won't sell but WILL trade for bronze turkey poults, so I'm hoping to find some hatching eggs. The lady wants eight poults for a mated fantail pair and three silver pheasant chicks; it's a fair trade to me just need to find the eggs.*


I only have Eastern Wild Turkeys, I haven't had any bronze in a dozen years.


----------



## danathome

OM-that is a tree swallow. Are you sure it's a baby? They nest in tree cavities and are partial to bluebird houses.


----------



## danathome

*Feeling better-Today I try to do all that was neglected yesterday and the two days before that; starting with some social time with the pigeon flock; more than just feeding them. Their loft door has an upper and lower section. I need to make a landing platform below the top section so the lower part can stay closed; mostly to keep out curious kids.*


----------



## robin416

Curious kids as in four legged kids?

I'm staying in again today. Luckily I don't have as much outside chores as you have Dan.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> Curious kids as in four legged kids?
> 
> I'm staying in again today. Luckily I don't have as much outside chores as you have Dan.


*Yes. They don't hurt anything in the loft and all the birds are unafraid of them; just think it would be better if kids and ducks stayed out of the loft-ducks because they're so messy.*

*I hope you feel better soon.*


----------



## Overmountain1

Unless it’s molting right now, then pretty sure. It’s not a lot smaller, but it was definitely smaller, shorter tail feathers, less pointed than they get etc- it’s close to adulthood- it was also ungracefully flying.  Youre right- they love the bluebird houses we put out under our pines. They’re really friendly, not quite tame but hubbs can get right up to them, and they come land beside him and tell him all about something and then take off- all. The. Time. It’s funny to watch. They really are his ‘buddies!’


----------



## danathome

*Tree swallows don't get the deeply forked tail like a barn swallow. Definitely tree swallows-wonderful little birds to have around, and yes, it does sound like a fledgling.

I hope you're having a fun-filled day!*


----------



## robin416

OM, did your hubs know he was such a bird magnet?


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> Curious kids as in four legged kids?
> 
> I'm staying in again today. Luckily I don't have as much outside chores as you have Dan.


Feel better Robin! I definitely have had a past couple days where I have been overdoing it.


----------



## robin416

Thanks, working on it. This is so boring.


----------



## danathome

Duck pond is clean, critters all fed, dishes done. Pain-time to quit and watch Star Trek. The landing board for the loft will have to be another day.


----------



## Overmountain1

robin416 said:


> Thanks, working on it. This is so boring.


My BFF and I were just discussing that- how it was a shame that we are always too sick to enjoy the time off when in the hospital!  But then when you’re forced to be still for any reason when not sick, it’s the last thing you want to do. Funny how that works!


----------



## robin416

It's a different kind of sick when we're held back from doing what we enjoy doing. When we're flu sick we just want to die.


----------



## Overmountain1

Yep. Nailed it. I’ve been flat on my back for a week at a time more than once, I can relate. The first time I was just 13. 
Injury, and simply getting older, provided a whole other level of... well. I’ll stop. 
I get it from the other perspective too, somewhat; I’m watching my 100 mile an hour mother in law try to cope with her lack of energy now... she just beat cancer but thinks she should be straight back at it at almost 80. Oh my... it’s hard in a whole different way.


----------



## danathome

*Beautiful Morning Everyone,

The eggs under Betty Muscovy have started to hatch. Problem-when I checked early this morning one egg was partially crushed, so into the incubator and assist. The duckling is fine. I'm worried there will be more crushed, but hesitate to keep checking as that could cause hatching problems too. How often is too often in your opinion?*


----------



## robin416

I don't think I understand the crushed part. How come it's even happening? Is this a duck thing?


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> I don't think I understand the crushed part. How come it's even happening? Is this a duck thing?


*Not a duck thing. When the duckling was externally pipping the weight or movement of Betty caused the weakened shell to crush in. No way could the duckling have hatched on its own.*


----------



## robin416

That makes sense but why don't we see that with chickens? Is it because they're lighter?


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> That makes sense but why don't we see that with chickens? Is it because they're lighter?


*I see it happen infrequently with the phoenix and a lot when I had the bigger breeds. It's the size. Any move the mother makes during hatch jeopardizes the babies. It happens almost every time a turkey hatches.*


----------



## robin416

Interesting. I never saw it because I raised bantams.


----------



## danathome

*It's always a disappointment. When turkeys hatch it's strictly hands off. Even though tame, any effort to help just makes the situation worse. I just accept the fact that some may be lost. However, I have found that if the nest box is larger than need be and the nest bottom is flat instead of being nest concave, crushed eggs and poults happens a lot less or not at all. With Penny, once I'm sure she is going to stick with her present nest and not move, I'll swap out the small nest box for one the right size.*


----------



## danathome

*Sure wish this hatch was over; just saved another duckling from certain death. Looking at the ones that are dry, some are browns; very cool.*


----------



## robin416

What would happen if you just took the eggs and then gave the ducklings back after the hatch is done?


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> What would happen if you just took the eggs and then gave the ducklings back after the hatch is done?


*With eggs that are having problems, that is exactly what I've been doing. To take all the eggs could mean the duck might not accept them back. There's three out so far and eight on easy street; I removed the round end and membrane as some were drying out. I'm guessing first time mom. Luckily she is quite tame and only fusses if a duckling peeps loudly. With a tiny bit of luck I'll have 11 ducklings in an hour or so.*


----------



## danathome

*Eleven new muscovy ducklings all successfully hatched-yeah and nap time. And seven Call duck eggs into the incubator.*


----------



## robin416

This is almost as bad as delivering puppies over hours and hours.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> This is almost as bad as delivering puppies over hours and hours.


*For me, it was worse. With the puppies it was wait and wait without too much worry. With this I had to check every little while and do what had to be done. Had Betty been like other ducks I could not have assisted without losing ducklings; probably. I can't see well in the dim confines of the turkey shed, but it looks like at least five ducklings will be the sought after brown/chocolate. Apparently Betty and Boop have brown in their background. I read today that researchers now think that muscovy ducks are closer to geese genetically and not really a duck at all. SHHHHHHHH, don't tell Kimmi as she said, "Absolutely NO geese!".*


----------



## robin416

Well, they're some funny looking geese if they are more closely genetically linked to them. 

Are you really telling me a stuck puppy wasn't stressful?


----------



## robin416

I think I figured out something today. Why I don't see some of you spreading out on the forum. You're only sticking with the email notifications on topics you've participated on. You don't see that there are other discussions and questions being asked. 

I hate FB because it's hurt the forums. Now I hate this email alert thing because it is also hurting the forum.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> Well, they're some funny looking geese if they are more closely genetically linked to them.
> 
> Are you really telling me a stuck puppy wasn't stressful?


*None of the puppies became dangerously stuck like last time. I did worry that would happen, but the puppies were all small. Kimi just said there was only one pup that some assistance was needed. With the muscovys, eight needed assistance; one crushed, one hatching at the wrong end, shrink wrapped on some, a few had very tough, thick shells. And I saved them all!
And to get chocolate babies to boot-a good day's work. Why this occurred is a bit of a mystery. I did notice Betty wasn't brooding as tight the last three days, so...*


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> I think I figured out something today. Why I don't see some of you spreading out on the forum. You're only sticking with the email notifications on topics you've participated on. You don't see that there are other discussions and questions being asked.
> 
> I hate FB because it's hurt the forums. Now I hate this email alert thing because it is also hurting the forum.


*Whenever I've the time I do click on "NEW". A lot of days there isn't really anything new; mostly new posts on existing threads. Should I be looking elsewhere?*


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> I think I figured out something today. Why I don't see some of you spreading out on the forum. You're only sticking with the email notifications on topics you've participated on. You don't see that there are other discussions and questions being asked.
> 
> I hate FB because it's hurt the forums. Now I hate this email alert thing because it is also hurting the forum.


Short answer yup! I think we respond to the alerts.


----------



## robin416

danathome said:


> *Whenever I've the time I do click on "NEW". A lot of days there isn't really anything new; mostly new posts on existing threads. Should I be looking elsewhere?*


No, clicking on new is what you need to do. It will bring up everything that has happened since your last visit.


----------



## robin416

Poultry Judge said:


> Short answer yup! I think we respond to the alerts.


I turned all of the alerts off because they aggravate me.


----------



## Overmountain1

I just go to where it says ‘discussions’ and it shows me all the newer ones. I answer when compelled.


----------



## robin416

It really doesn't take a whole lot to compel you. 😂


----------



## Overmountain1

Nah. But someone’s gotta keep it moving! You said you wanted more posts, can’t look a gift horse in the mouth!


----------



## robin416

I give up! I have no chance winning against you. That brain is just too quick for me.


----------



## Overmountain1

No winners or losers, just people who suffer with me.


----------



## Overmountain1

Here’s that second teeensy fairy egg. Super tiny this time. No wonder it fell out of someone sitting on the perch right? They poo bigger than that without trying!


----------



## robin416

That is super tiny. You're also proving fairy eggs really are full on eggs, yolks and all.


----------



## Poultry Judge

Overmountain1 said:


> Here’s that second teeensy fairy egg. Super tiny this time. No wonder it fell out of someone sitting on the perch right? They poo bigger than that without trying!


That's a small egg!


----------



## danathome

Overmountain1 said:


> Here’s that second teeensy fairy egg. Super tiny this time. No wonder it fell out of someone sitting on the perch right? They poo bigger than that without trying!


*Imagine what a chick would look like if an egg of that size were hatchable!*


----------



## Overmountain1

Right?? My sons and I definitely had that same conversation! Would be like a finch chicken!


----------



## robin416

LOL Finch Chicken.


----------



## danathome

Overmountain1 said:


> Right?? My sons and I definitely had that same conversation! Would be like a finch chicken!


*If fertile, I wonder if such an egg would develop and hatch. Whenever I get eggs that small they are yolkless.*


----------



## robin416

I had always heard they were yolkless. So OM is again being different. (said in that parent voice)

Since she's had two now I would set a third one if it appears and if one of the boys has been busy.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> I had always heard they were yolkless. So OM is again being different. (said in that parent voice)
> 
> Since she's had two now I would set a third one if it appears and if one of the boys has been busy.


*It would be interesting. What breed is it from? Too lazy to look back and find it; actually just to tired to try and find a possible needle in a haystack.*


----------



## robin416

Right now, who cares? It would be an interesting experiment though. And OM has an incubator now. Although I don't think one of the itty bitty eggs will sit in the egg cradle.


----------



## danathome

*When OM reads these posts she probably will try it; I certainly would. Every time I get a fairy egg I candle it before tossing in the hopes it will be a complete egg.*


----------



## Overmountain1

Which way is up with those?? They’re so teensy and they’re almost perfect little balls. 
They are D eggs. Didn’t spot one today, but my broody stayed in the nest too. So idk!


----------



## robin416

We'll just stand back and wait for you to announce you found another and it's in the bator or under the broody.


----------



## danathome

Overmountain1 said:


> Which way is up with those?? They’re so teensy and they’re almost perfect little balls.
> They are D eggs. Didn’t spot one today, but my broody stayed in the nest too. So idk!


*Candle the egg. You should be able to see the air cell. Mark it. That end would be up.*


----------



## Overmountain1

I can try! With one that tiny it’ll likely be hard even to find the air cell, but if I find one I might as well!


----------



## danathome

Overmountain1 said:


> I can try! With one that tiny it’ll likely be hard even to find the air cell, but if I find one I might as well!


*When I incubate eggs I keep them horizontal; not round end up like many people. Take a look in your d'Uccle broody nest, I doubt you see the eggs sitting round end up. For that matter look in any bird nest and you'll see eggs sitting horizontally. I do the same when storing eggs for later use. With a perfectly round egg I wouldn't worry about it; just turn the egg every which way.*


----------



## Overmountain1

This could be interesting- now to find a magic #3! 

And actuallyC my incubator keeps them horizontal too, they naturally lay just a little bit point down; as I understand it as long as they are turned as they should be, then that’s just as good... least that was my own interpretation, too. I’m happy w my new incubator... mostly cause it holds so many eggs! Ha- jk. 

Wish me luck on not just someone laying #3 but actually finding it before someone pecks it. I had to rescue the second one as they couldn’t figure that one out!!  It was kinda funny... they were so concerned when I took it too. Silly hens.


----------



## robin416

OK, no auto turn, that makes things easier. 

I'm not planning on you finding any more of them. Whoever did that is working up to laying full sized eggs or you've got yourself an odd ball who will lay complete eggs but itsy bitsy.


----------



## Overmountain1

They’ve all been laying for several months (overall) and laying an average of 5/2 days between the 3 girls. Til broody broody- I’ve got another walking around beeping at me nonstop.... I’m thinking she’d headed that direction too- oh my! For her I’ll probably put the fertilized a d started eggs already in the incubator though- enough already! Ha! I can’t believe they’re all growing so good so far, I know their hatch rate isn’t super high so I’m prepared for that too. 

So- all D’Uccle developing so far. 20+ total including the nest. 
8 of the Ameraucana so far developing good, at least as far as I can tell from my researches!  

Happy Saturday everyone! If anyone doesn’t get enough of me on here already, I also post a lot of chickens and crabs on Instagram. @sllucy 

Oh Robin! Just remembered; he does have a take home car now, thank goodness- you asked and I forgot to respond.


----------



## robin416

Oh oh. Sounds like a poultry explosion is fixing to happen at your ranch. It should be easy to rehome the little D's once you've picked through and decided which ones to keep. That won't be easy BTW. 

Not on FB so Instagram is not available to me. 

That's a plus with the truck still down. I couldn't be sure if he was just stopping by the house while on duty or if it's his everyday ride.


----------



## danathome

*One duckling, the last and weakest, died, but ten is great.*
_*
D eggs hatch next with 3 serama eggs; just not sure what day.

Today isn't good. Poor Kimmi is feeling poorly with a sore throat and sinus problems; hoping it's just allergies. Back and feet are gonna keep me from doing much. I have to water the garden and greenhouse. Anything else can wait.
*_
*I hope every ones' day is filled with good things and wonderful events.

Newest baby pictures.*


----------



## robin416

New baby pics always start the day off right for those of us located remotely.

I sure hope Kimmi is feeling better quickly. A chronic disease can be so disappointing at times. I've upped my allergie meds for now too otherwise I'd be coughing my head off.


----------



## Poultry Judge

danathome said:


> *One duckling, the last and weakest, died, but ten is great.*
> 
> _*D eggs hatch next with 3 serama eggs; just not sure what day.
> 
> Today isn't good. Poor Kimmi is feeling poorly with a sore throat and sinus problems; hoping it's just allergies. Back and feet are gonna keep me from doing much. I have to water the garden and greenhouse. Anything else can wait.*_
> 
> *I hope every ones' day is filled with good things and wonderful events.
> 
> Newest baby pictures.*
> 
> View attachment 40716
> View attachment 40717
> View attachment 40715


Hope you folks feel better! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## danathome

*The muscovy ducklings will be going to a new home and a new duck mom tomorrow. The one wee poult I left to the mom goes to a new home on Monday. Several serama go to their new home on Tuesday. And Tuesday a lady is coming to pick which puppy she wants and to make the down payment. It's looking to be a busy week.*


----------



## danathome

This is what I'm hoping to get. I know a lady who has two pair but wants eight newly hatched BRONZE poults. A fair trade, but I do not have bronze turkeys. Prices on the internet for hatching eggs are over the moon.


----------



## robin416

danathome said:


> This is what I'm hoping to get. I know a lady who has two pair but wants eight newly hatched BRONZE poults. A fair trade, but I do not have bronze turkeys. Prices on the internet for hatching eggs are over the moon.
> 
> 
> View attachment 40720


Stunning.


----------



## Overmountain1

They’re beautiful Dan! I hope you can find them at a more reasonable price- I guess that’s why it’s what she wants, more or less!  I hope you and Kimmi get to feeling better soon! 
Same for everyone else- feel better soon!  

Yes, Tristan’s heart is set on a Chip/Jackie chick and beyond that doesn’t care- so hopefully? I think we might try to keep them to feathered to sell, verified pullet/cockerels etc. and a better idea who looks like what and who’s da daddy....


----------



## danathome

*On the pigeons, the woman is not good at replies to email, so I may have to look elsewhere; just not sure where that would be. Anything on the net is crazy high priced.*


----------



## danathome

*Cloudy today. Hoping for rain. The hot TN sun dries out the soil so fast. No plans for today; just get through it.*


----------



## robin416

Has the high parked over me moved your way, Dan? Hot is right.


----------



## Poultry Judge

Have a good day Dan! It's supposed to be a little cooler here in Ohio, the next few days.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> Has the high parked over me moved your way, Dan? Hot is right.


*Sunny and clear today; so far. We had no internet for most of the day yesterday.*



Poultry Judge said:


> Have a good day Dan! It's supposed to be a little cooler here in Ohio, the next few days.


*You have a good day too. Warm and quite humid today.*


----------



## robin416

Dan, where do you get your internet from?


----------



## danathome

*Satellite-dish. If there's heavy cloud cover we have no internet or TV. It's getting cloudy now so I expect the net to be gone shortly. There is no other option in our area. Still sick, but not bad in my case. Kimmi is still sleeping. If she's not better I will get after her to make an appointment.*


----------



## robin416

Something isn't right about your setup then. You shouldn't lose service due to clouds. Heavy rain between you and the earth station, yes. That can knock service out. 

I've had satellite for TV for more than 30 years, I had it for internet until I moved from TN. Never did it go down because of clouds. 

Yep, time to see a doc after not picking back up. Allergies can knock the snot out of us, pun intended, but it doesn't usually lay us out like that for so many days.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> Something isn't right about your setup then. You shouldn't lose service due to clouds. Heavy rain between you and the earth station, yes. That can knock service out.
> 
> I've had satellite for TV for more than 30 years, I had it for internet until I moved from TN. Never did it go down because of clouds.
> 
> Yep, time to see a doc after not picking back up. Allergies can knock the snot out of us, pun intended, but it doesn't usually lay us out like that for so many days.


*Yes, usually heavy rains, but heavy cloud cover seems to do it too.*


----------



## robin416

But it shouldn't. Clouds should not have any effect on your satellite reception. Heck, when hurricane Katrina hit us up there it was only out during the heaviest part of the rain.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> But it shouldn't. Clouds should not have any effect on your satellite reception. Heck, when hurricane Katrina hit us up there it was only out during the heaviest part of the rain.


*Possibilities-Clouds are tiny drops of suspended liquid water; the heavier the cloud the more liquid water it contains, so yes, heavy cloud cover can effect weaker signals. It may be that our dish became unaligned during a storm or the trees now block the signal as the signal can not pass through solid objects.*

*Since this problem has existed since its installation...technician error-weak signal due to improperly placed dish, or a combination of... My answer-TENNESSEE. We've called the service--may as well spit in the wind.*


----------



## robin416

I hate satellite internet, it's why I don't have it anymore. Their customer service sucks so I know why you dread contacting them. And if the alignment is off, they'll charge for their screw up. Although if you're not under contract anymore you can tell them to come get their equipment. That usually makes them backoff.


----------



## Slacker

So....., last Thursday I turned my A/C on and half of the electric in my house went out. I called the power company and an electrician friend. My friend told me that it sounded like my house was only running on "one leg" and it would likely be the power company's problem. The power company came out within the hour and determined it was their problem. I had two options. They would have to dig a trench from a pole between my house and my neighbors house, move my grandchildren's playhouse and swing set, cut down a tree, tear up my sidewalks and slabs, dig under my deck and a glass sun room and avoid my septic tank and system in order to run conduit to put in a new line. The other option was to put a 30' pole about 20' from my house outside my master bedroom window and run wire to it from the original pole between my house and my neighbors. I reluctantly chose the above ground line. Now I need to camouflage the pole. Open for suggestions.


----------



## danathome

*Climbing vines-bird houses-bird feeders-some kind of all season/holiday decoration.*


----------



## robin416

Underground utilities are great until they're not. Where is your transformer? If that pole is between the transformer and your pole it might be OK to do what you want.


----------



## Slacker

robin416 said:


> Underground utilities are great until they're not. Where is your transformer? If that pole is between the transformer and your pole it might be OK to do what you want.


The transformer is actually across the street. Looks like a good project for the grandchildren. The lines were run undedrground back in the 70's and they laid them bare no conduit. The utility company was glad I let then put the pole in. It saved them a lot of money and time.


----------



## robin416

And you a lot of aggravation.


----------



## danathome

*Today it's time to clean up the yard and pens after all the rain. Very cool and miserable today. Have to get everything ready for the newly hatching poults and call ducklings. Otherwise, it's all about staying warm.*


----------



## Poultry Judge

It's fifty and still raining in Oh-hi-o


----------



## danathome

*One day it's shiver and the next is sweat! I won't be hand feeding for a spell. Something raided the loft; squabs and eggs are all gone.*


----------



## robin416

Oh damn, Dan. I'm so sorry.


----------



## danathome

*It is a shame. At the same time hand feeding is no fun with a dripping nose and plugged sinuses, so it is time for a break when the present two are weaned. Worse is losing a call duckling when it got stuck in the screen. If I'd been up and about as usual, the duckling wouldn't have died. I'm growing impatient with myself in overcome being ill. Now with eggs hatching-Ugh.*


----------



## robin416

Drugs, good drugs to keep the allergies under control. It's what I have to do or I suffer.


----------



## danathome

Not allergies. I have not gone to a doctor, but was exposed to someone that had Covid. The timing works out so I don't need a doctor to tell me what I already know. Unless it gets worse I have no intention of seeing a doctor so don't bother trying...


----------



## Overmountain1

Typical man for ya.  

Just teasing, I totally understand your position and I’m sorry that is likely what it is. Deleted a section and zipping my mouth on the subject!  Too hot.


----------



## danathome

Overmountain1 said:


> Typical man for ya.
> 
> Just teasing, I totally understand your position and I’m sorry that is likely what it is. Deleted a section and zipping my mouth on the subject!  Too hot.


*People have always been told to stay home unless the symptoms become severe. My symptoms are more frustrating than severe. And severe they're not.*


----------



## Overmountain1

Good to hear.


----------



## danathome

But Kimmi!!!! She has gone to her mother's. She should not have and I pray they don't regret this. Kimmi insists she's over being sick------as she's coughing her head off. Stubborn woman; more stubborn than me!


----------



## robin416

Crap, I think we all need to come to your place and do an intervention for you two. 

Please be careful. Please don't delay medical intervention if you begin to feel rough. Young guy next to me was in a bad way with it.


----------



## danathome

*I have no intention of taking chances with this, but at the same time, while symptoms are not bad, a doctor can't really do much to help other than to drain the purse and wallet. I am concerned for Mom. I will never understand those two with the way they think and do things at times.*


----------



## Poultry Judge

danathome said:


> *It is a shame. At the same time hand feeding is no fun with a dripping nose and plugged sinuses, so it is time for a break when the present two are weaned. Worse is losing a call duckling when it got stuck in the screen. If I'd been up and about as usual, the duckling wouldn't have died. I'm growing impatient with myself in overcome being ill. Now with eggs hatching-Ugh.*


I'm so sorry Dan, I hate that feeling of violation when a predator gets in.


----------



## danathome

*Just something that is very hard to prevent. I guess I accept the sad fact this will always happen at times, and tell myself, "better luck next time". I figure it was a rat snake; better a rat snake than a small hawk.*


----------



## danathome

Today, I'm trying to catch up on chores not very successfully.

My newest call ducklings-the cutest of poultry babies.










*I've been working on my bonsai off and on. this one I dug up hoping for a WI birch. Now that it is bigger (7 years) it is a WI Buckthorn-a very hardy tree so maybe it will do well in TN.*


----------



## robin416

You know, I was wondering how that saying "ugly duckling beautiful swan" happened. I have yet to see an ugly duckling. And you're right they are the most adorable of the feathered ones newly hatched. 

I don't know what's going on Ga_ChickenChick, she should be here to check out your bonsai. I guess I need to holler at the three of them to see what they're up to.


----------



## Overmountain1

They’re adorable Dan! Of course. And the tree is looking nice too! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## danathome

Overmountain1 said:


> They’re adorable Dan! Of course. And the tree is looking nice too! Thanks for the pics!


*For a young tree it's doing well, but it has a few years before it can really be called a nice bonsai. The frustrating thing about growing bonsai is the time it takes before they are something special. I used to start a number of them every year. Now, I'm just too old as by time they get beautiful I'll be dead. So now I stick with faster growing trees. I've been trying to get a Lady Empress to be bonsaed; so far no luck. I know it can be done so this year I plan on planting several in bonsai, or small pots to dwarf them. I did just one last year-there's a lot that can go wrong so planting just one was silly. Right now I'm not sure if it's even alive this year. While I'm thinking about it, I'll look and see if I can find it. Kimmi and Mom got me a much better camera, but I won't get it for a couple days. Then I'll probably flood the forum with pictures of all my pretties.*


----------



## danathome

You know, I was wondering how that saying "ugly duckling beautiful swan" happened. I have yet to see an ugly duckling. And you're right they are the most adorable of the feathered ones newly hatched.

*I don't remember the saying exactly, but I do know you've got it wrong. It is more like, "...the ugly duckling turned into a beautiful swan... It comes from a childrens' story about a duck that hatches a cygnet (not cute at all) and by the end of the story it is a gorgeous swan. The story is often used to refer to gawky girls that grow into beautiful women or homely boys that grow up and are handsome. Sorry, being a teacher again.*


----------



## danathome

*Hatch is over-been some losses-I ended with three very cute ducklings and just six healthy poults. A seventh poult is still alive and under heat lamp but it's not hopeful. It was too weak to externally pip. the shell and membrane were normal. But we'll see, sometimes these weak ones surprise everyone.*


----------



## robin416

danathome said:


> You know, I was wondering how that saying "ugly duckling beautiful swan" happened. I have yet to see an ugly duckling. And you're right they are the most adorable of the feathered ones newly hatched.
> 
> *I don't remember the saying exactly, but I do know you've got it wrong. It is more like, "...the ugly duckling turned into a beautiful swan... It comes from a childrens' story about a duck that hatches a cygnet (not cute at all) and by the end of the story it is a gorgeous swan. The story is often used to refer to gawky girls that grow into beautiful women or homely boys that grow up and are handsome. Sorry, being a teacher again.*


So they knew all along it wasn't a duckling?


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> So they knew all along it wasn't a duckling?


*In the story the duck had cute ducklings and one bigger ugly ducking. Of course the ugly duckling was made fun of until it became the beautiful swan, then all were envious.*


----------



## robin416

Oh!!! Now I remember the rest of the story. It's been a very long time since I read it.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> Oh!!! Now I remember the rest of the story. It's been a very long time since I read it.


*And that makes sense in that the story is for very young children.*


----------



## robin416

You must be feeling better.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> You must be feeling better.


*But not today. Oh the covid is about gone but my sinuses are awful as well as the rest of me, crap! And so very much that has to be done-stop whining. *
*
The last baby turkey, the weak one, is doing well; just needed more time. Two of the white ones went this morning to a new home.

I hate being ill, who doesn't, and three half grown cochin chicks are gone this morning. Now to figure out why. I sure hope a small hawk hasn't moved in-that would be disastrous. My not being out and about is not good as it always brings predators.

The woman that bought the poults this morning has pied cortunix and guineas; sighhhhhhh.
*
*It's your fault-I'm finding it hard not to get quail again. It is so fun to have them brood and raise chicks! And these are so unique with the browns, blacks, and white areas; very distinctive. Here's the picture she sent.*


----------



## robin416

Look at them. The quail are addictive. So easy to keep. So innocuous. 

It could also be a snake. 

I know what you're saying though. Trying to do all that and be sick is a nightmare. I always wonder how I got through it and kept the critters alive at the same time.


----------



## danathome

"robin416, post: 201660, member: 6488"]
Look at them. The quail are addictive. So easy to keep. So innocuous.*It looks like she as a lone serama hen from her pictures. With some luck I hope to trade for a quail pair with a gorgeous young calico splash cockerel that I have.*

It could also be a snake.

I know what you're saying though. Trying to do all that and be sick is a nightmare. I always wonder how I got through it and kept the critters alive at the same time.

*I am hoping a snake-then it's just the tiny that need to be protected. None of the pigeon flock are missing so probably not a hawk. The seven cochin chicks left are big enough not to need their mother so I'll catch the seven that are left and put them in the serama coop until they get a bit more size to them. I wish the weather would straighten out-some of the more delicate bonsai are not looking so good, but others are growing like weeds. I've a Wisconsin soft maple that I want to show as soon as I get my new camers. It is really doing well this year; likes being in the greenhouse.

Our garden is doing great. Unbelievable how fast the tomatoes and cucumbers are growing. Today, I'm going to broadcast oat seed through the orchard for the goats. Now it's time to get the dishes done up.*


----------



## robin416

You must be feeling better to be tackling all of that today.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> You must be feeling better to be tackling all of that today.


*Yes, somewhat. This is a perfect day to plant; cloudy and not too cool. I also have more grape vines to get in the ground. The problem has always been trying to dig a hole in TN clay-wet or dry. Last time I gave up after planting three vines. Today I'm going to try using a post hole digger. The vines are quickly outgrowing their pots and really need planting.
I also have a couple Kiwi vines to get planted-I just haven't decided where. I need to have them in a very accessible place, but where the kids can't get at them.

How are you on the great day? Keeping busy?*


----------



## robin416

Ha! You should have tried to dig holes over on my place. I was on the Highland Ridge. Translation, all of the topsoil washed into the valleys making digging impossible. Another good reason for leaving TN. Here the dirt is a dream to dig, more like what I had in the GA mountains. 

Mowed this morning but that's about it. Doesn't mean I don't have more to do. I'm just not up to doing it.


----------



## Overmountain1

danathome said:


> *In the story the duck had cute ducklings and one bigger ugly ducking. Of course the ugly duckling was made fun of until it became the beautiful swan, then all were envious.*


Yep! That was a favorite of mine when I was a kid, I think most every kid has an ‘I feel like the ugly duckling’ phase- I did too! Ok that lasted well into adulthood. Ha! But I’m clearly confident and settled with my own self by now- don’t ya know by now? Lol I have no shame. Well, very very little. Ask my kids.


----------



## Overmountain1

robin416 said:


> You must be feeling better to be tackling all of that today.


Read- cabin fever

This ended my day yesterday and I’m going to do my best to repeat it today!


----------



## robin416

Overmountain1 said:


> Read- cabin fever
> 
> This ended my day yesterday and I’m going to do my best to repeat it today!


What a lovely setting.


----------



## Overmountain1

Thank you- I had just mowed all the way to the bottom part there, our property ends just past the low point. Almost 2 acres- really really good for where we are especially. We love the actual property, it’s everything going on around us we hate so much!


----------



## robin416

Yeah, that part does stink. Luckily I'm out just far enough that it will be a long time before I have the challenges of light pollution like you have.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> Ha! You should have tried to dig holes over on my place. I was on the Highland Ridge. Translation, all of the topsoil washed into the valleys making digging impossible. Another good reason for leaving TN. Here the dirt is a dream to dig, more like what I had in the GA mountains.
> 
> Mowed this morning but that's about it. Doesn't mean I don't have more to do. I'm just not up to doing it.


*Tired. Three hours to plant 3 vines and a small fig tree. The post hole digger did make it easier on the back. I'll have to cut the orchard (three mini peach and two plum-and now a fig) pretty soon. I'm hoping some day it will be a real fruit orchard. I have at least a dozen fig trees of different varieties to get planted. One of my each trees died and is now coming up from the root stock. It was a grafted tree so now...who knows. Perhaps we'll get lucky and it won't be a blasted Asian pear. Kidding, it is a peach; just don't know what kind.*


----------



## robin416

Three hours of digging? Just reading that makes me tired. 

Who eats all the figs?


----------



## danathome

*Kimmi's favorite fruit and I get very little of the leavings. We have four good sized dwarf trees that produce many dozens of figs from July until frost.
So now I'm planting every variety we can find. They're one fruit tree that does well here in Tennessee in clay soil.*


----------



## danathome

*I'm taking cuttings now from the older fig trees to start even more we can plant next year. Soon the yard will be full of fig trees. I may even try a fig bonsai. Wouldn't this be a neaat thing to have?









From Google images*


----------



## robin416

Ga_ChickenChick posted a bonsai tree that had fruit on it. I was fascinated by it. So, it's entirely possible to have a tiny fig giving you one or two fruits. 

I've never fresh figs. Guess I should give them a try.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> Ga_ChickenChick posted a bonsai tree that had fruit on it. I was fascinated by it. So, it's entirely possible to have a tiny fig giving you one or two fruits.
> 
> I've never fresh figs. Guess I should give them a try.


*They are delicious right off the tree; sweet, but not too sweet. Like any other fruit, there's good figs and then there's not so good, so when you try them be sure to try good ones. Do you know someone with a fig tree? Ours are called Chicago figs; I think...maybe it's something else...a brain lapse.

I think I have five-week old pied cortunix chicks coming tomorrow. The lady is very illiterate. She does not comprehend what I write and I can hardly understand her written word. I need to go see her. I have talked with her before as she runs a small greenhouse on the highway. Verbally, she is like everyone else. *


----------



## robin416

Nope, don't know anyone with a fig tree. You're actually the first person I've heard growing them in your backyard.

And we're off!!! Dan couldn't ignore the quail that close to home.


----------



## danathome

*A horrible night.*
*
I got up with leg cramps at midnight. A few minutes after getting up I could hear a puppy screaming in pain. I ran and the mother was trying to kill it. ???????????????????????????????????????? I calmed the puppy and cleaned off the blood and tried to give it to one of the other moms--same reaction from them too after one sniff.

This morning I found this online.*
*Natural instincts will kick in when a puppy is sick and will not survive. The female dog will push the sick puppy away from the healthy puppies and sometimes they may even harm or kill the puppy to stop its suffering.*

*The puppy does not look sick at all, but apparently it is. This has never happened before and I do not really know what to do other than to watch that it's not harmed. I've emailed Kimmi to get home from her mother's. All the puppies need their shots now so no more get sick; if that's what's wrong.

Any suggestions other than a vet call; that I know?*


----------



## robin416

A vet is the only option. Puppy is still young enough it needs Moms milk. And if it's something that can be fixed the sooner the vet finds it the better.


----------



## danathome

Agreed. The puppy is eating solid food and I have puppy milk replacer. Now to wait for that wife to get home. I've had to lock the puppy in a separate room just to keep it safe from the mothers. This is so strange. I offered the pup some milk replacer which it drank down; it sure does not act sick. Can you think of any other reason for this odd behavior?


----------



## robin416

No. I've never bred my dogs. They were all fixed. I found a bunch of puppies once but that was the extent of my exposure to puppies.


----------



## danathome

*I just examined the puppy and can find not the slightest indication of illness. Eyes are clear-no diarrhea-nose looks good- well fleshed-even the biggest puppy of the litter. Maybe Kimmi will have an idea of what's going on as she has bred dogs for many years while I have only been doing this for seven/eight years. I've been emailing her since midnight with no reply. She's normally a night owl.*


----------



## danathome

*I offered the pup some canned dog food and it's eating as normal; even with a little face the has been ripped up. I do not think it's sick. I'm just thoroughly confused. At this point I'm worried to leave the dogs alone in fear they will attack another puppy. Well, I have to feed the critters outside while it's not raining so I guess all the adult dogs have to go outside with me.*


----------



## Poultry Judge

danathome said:


> *I offered the pup some canned dog food and it's eating as normal; even with a little face the has been ripped up. I do not think it's sick. I'm just thoroughly confused. At this point I'm worried to leave the dogs alone in fear they will attack another puppy. Well, I have to feed the critters outside while it's not raining so I guess all the adult dogs have to go outside with me.*


As Robin said, maybe call and get some vet advice, while rare, some vet out there has to have dealt with a similar situation before.


----------



## danathome

Poultry Judge said:


> As Robin said, maybe call and get some vet advice, while rare, some vet out there has to have dealt with a similar situation before.


*Maybe so and it's worth a shot. I am sure the pup is not sick. Something more to figure out.*


----------



## danathome

*My newest baby-there's five all identical except two are a little bigger-so fearless and calm. Weird for a quail.*


----------



## robin416

It is weird for quail. Mine will come running when they see the bowl but don't dare reach for any of them.


----------



## danathome

*They are even calm when I reach DOWN and pick them up; no mad rush, no running, no fear in their behavior. They are gobbling food and drinking; no signs of sickness so I guess this strain is just "different" Perhaps they will even brood like yours did.*


----------



## robin416

I saw the fool chasing the girls around the pen again yesterday. His technique is sorely lacking. Sometimes he grabs a feather on a wing and girl drags him all over the pen until he gives up.

Did you ask her if she handled them on a regular basis?


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> I saw the fool chasing the girls around the pen again yesterday. His technique is sorely lacking. Sometimes he grabs a feather on a wing and girl drags him all over the pen until he gives up.
> 
> Did you ask her if she handled them on a regular basis?


*No I didn't. I am so as to keep them as they are. Tame, they are more likely to be of a broody type.*


----------



## robin416

LOL Do you mean in your spare time?


----------



## danathome

Well right now they're in a large container in the bathroom. A very frequented place.


----------



## robin416

It sounds like you're running out of room to stash critters.


----------



## danathome

*No. What better place to spend time with the quail often; no books/magazines by the throne here-HA!*


----------



## robin416

Well, I just did a bad thing. I reached out to someone selling quail nearby. Not sure yet what's going to happen.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> Well, I just did a bad thing. I reached out to someone selling quail nearby. Not sure yet what's going to happen.


You, you're gettingmmoooorrrrreeeeee birds Good for you!


----------



## robin416

I think I might be hooked on quail. They're so easy to take care of compared to chickens. Chickens are even more work than the Guineas.


----------



## danathome

Question that will make sense to you later. Do you live near farm land/ towns/cities?


----------



## robin416

Two of those things. Seven miles from town, planted pines all around the houses on this road.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> Two of those things. Seven miles from town, planted pines all around the houses on this road.


*You were talking of "easy care" so I wanted to mention, depending on the breed, pigeons can be quite easy to care for; especially the full-flight breeds like mine. My flock disappears for several hours at a time every day foraging around the countryside. With small numbers there is very little care. Other breeds, the care is immense and I wouldn't want to do it either.*


----------



## robin416

Nope. Although some of those pics you posted were amazing, I'm not getting into pigeons or doves. 

BTW, my doves showed back up yesterday.


----------



## danathome

*I'm not trying to talk you into anything; just sharing the facts in case you were interested.*


----------



## robin416

Nope, nope, nope. I can't hear you. (fingers in ears)


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> Nope, nope, nope. I can't hear you. (fingers in ears)


I am seriously thinking about getting a pair of pigeons.


----------



## robin416

Poultry Judge said:


> I am seriously thinking about getting a pair of pigeons.


Not listening to you either.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> Not listening to you either.


Well, that's best of course.


----------



## Overmountain1

robin416 said:


> Nope, nope, nope. I can't hear you. (fingers in ears)


But RO-bin!!!! Come on!!


----------



## robin416

You all are a bunch delinquents.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> You all are a bunch delinquents.


You could have a side business where you release white doves at weddings or have trained peacocks that display at the same time!!!


----------



## robin416

Uh huh. I just may look into that. 



Not a chance.


----------



## Animals45

I really like white pigeons, I saw at a wedding the bride and groom were side by side and they both had a white dove about to let them fly away and he threw his up in the air and it dropped.. poor thing. 😂


----------



## robin416

Animals45 said:


> I really like white pigeons, I saw at a wedding the bride and groom were side by side and they both had a white dove about to let them fly away and he threw his up in the air and it dropped.. poor thing. 😂


Wonder what that meant for the marriage. Sorry, couldn't help myself.


----------



## danathome

Poultry Judge said:


> I am seriously thinking about getting a pair of pigeons.


*My advice-Take your time and be sure of the breed you want. Some are fantastic fliers and some are not. Some are beautiful to look at and some not so much. Some do rolls and flips in the air and other tumble on the ground. Feathered feet, extra large, frilly, fantails, and on and on... Look at the beautiful images online and read, read, read.*


----------



## robin416

If he didn't want to ship, wouldn't he be limited on what breeds he could get? Some of those pics you posted I had no idea those birds even existed so they can't be wide spread here in the states.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> If he didn't want to ship, wouldn't he be limited on what breeds he could get? Some of those pics you posted I had no idea those birds even existed so they can't be wide spread here in the states.


*Pigeons are very popular. Most breeds can be found within the state; maybe not the newest creations. Yes, Robin they are wide-spread. PJ is only limited by how far he wants to drive; and even at that I'll bet Ohio has a big selection to choose from. TN sure does as can be verified online. Over and over I wish I could drive for more than an hour. But, perhaps it's a good thing or I would go overboard more than I do now.*


----------



## robin416

Yeah, if you could drive you might do stupid things like I did. 

There is shipping. Expensive and scary.


----------



## danathome

*No "might" about it. I would. Another awful day. It's been a week + with no pain meds. And now it will be longer. First holidays, then people on vacation and no one else can write a prescription and now the -------------------put an extra drug on the prescription in case of overdose. A drug we already have and have never used. A drug that calls for a $100 out of pocket and since it's on the same paper as the pain med, the pharmacy can't fill the prescription without doing both. A hundred dollars for nothing. I am pissed and I hurt. Because I can hardly walk everything is going to hell with the animals. Sorry, I needed to vent, Dumb-ass TN. May the fleas of a thousand camels invade their armpits.*


----------



## robin416

Does ibuprofen do anything for you? I've found it the best thing for me post surgery.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> Does ibuprofen do anything for you? I've found it the best thing for me post surgery.


*Meds work differently for different people. Ibuprofen does nothing for me, but Tramadol helps immensely, yet Tramadol, you've told me, does not help you.*


----------



## robin416

Weird, isn't it? It might all have to do with the type of pain too. I use aspirin for headaches because ibuprofen doesn't seem to help.


----------



## Animals45

Just curious but who owns this whole chicken forum? Who created it?


----------



## Animals45

How are ya'll doing?


----------



## Animals45

How do become a staff member and admin?


----------



## robin416

Animals45 said:


> Just curious but who owns this whole chicken forum? Who created it?


The creator of this forum no longer owns it. It's now owned by a large company. 

You become a staff member after having been a trusted participating member for a while. Current mods and admins can recommend new mods.


----------



## Poultry Judge

danathome said:


> *Pigeons are very popular. Most breeds can be found within the state; maybe not the newest creations. Yes, Robin they are wide-spread. PJ is only limited by how far he wants to drive; and even at that I'll bet Ohio has a big selection to choose from. TN sure does as can be verified online. Over and over I wish I could drive for more than an hour. But, perhaps it's a good thing or I would go overboard more than I do now.*


There are about five breeders within an hour drive. At the end of the month there is a pigeon sale and swap in Rogers, Ohio which is only 36 miles away.


----------



## robin416

Pictures are required. Get some at the sale if you would please.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> Pictures are required. Get some at the sale if you would please.


Sure, it's one of the Ohio poultry shows.


----------



## robin416

Thank you. I might even be talking to you again.


----------



## Animals45

wow!


----------



## robin416

Animals45 said:


> wow!


?


----------



## Animals45

robin416 said:


> The creator of this forum no longer owns it. It's now owned by a large company.
> 
> You become a staff member after having been a trusted participating member for a while. Current mods and admins can recommend new mods.


Sorry, I was talking about this post, if that's why you put that question mark.


----------



## robin416

Animals45 said:


> Sorry, I was talking about this post, if that's why you put that question mark.


Yes, I wasn't sure what that was about.


----------



## danathome

*Robin-Captcha let me on the group today-yeah*


----------



## robin416

I see that. I haven't heard from the admin yet about your struggles. Seems it's also happening on other forums.


----------



## Animals45

robin416 said:


> Yes, I wasn't sure what that was about.


I'm sorry.


----------



## danathome

*Getting very weary of rain and more rain; rain so hard you can't see a foot away. And lasting for hours at a time. Lettuce and some bonsai are rotting because of the ever dampness and humidity. Most of the garden is starting to look like a miniature jungle. It sure is hard to get anything done outside and the mud... it's everywhere and nasty.*


----------



## robin416

And look a little bit to your West and they're a tinder box.


----------



## danathome

*It would seem that Mother Nature has Alzheimer's.*


----------



## robin416

LOL


----------



## danathome

*I hate this weather! I just typed a lengthy silly post, the screen went black for a moment, and my post is gone-don't feel like being silly now.*


----------



## robin416

That sounds like a computer problem. Got anyone that can look at it for you?


----------



## Animals45

danathome said:


> *Getting very weary of rain and more rain; rain so hard you can't see a foot away. And lasting for hours at a time. Lettuce and some bonsai are rotting because of the ever dampness and humidity. Most of the garden is starting to look like a miniature jungle. It sure is hard to get anything done outside and the mud... it's everywhere and nasty.*


Wow, it's raining? Here it's sunny and almost 100 degrees.😓 Where do you live?


----------



## danathome

*West-central Tennessee.*


----------



## robin416

Wouldn't South be part of that description too? I was mid south TN.


----------



## Animals45

danathome said:


> *West-central Tennessee.*


Wow.


----------



## Overmountain1

She’s it’s been sloppy wet around here the past few days! Dumping 1-1.5” at a go more than once! 

So I wanted to share the newest girls in our flock, the Australorp pullets, Henny Penny and Checkers! They’re about 3 months old and the children- well one is- of our rooster Penn we gave to this guy. The second pullet seems to be an Ameraucana mix actually- and he admitted other than his Lorpie kids the rest were questionable paternity. And in the mixed flock pen she came from- I am positive she is a mix. I’m sure I’ll be able to show you why later- it’s clear now- tho I can see why initially she seemed full Australorp at first glance and why he snagged her. I don’t care in the least- actually I’m kinda glad she’s a mix cause she’s pretty and I can tell them apart! Ha! And they’re both SUPER sweet. 


















And silly girls missed each other so much they shared a nest. All. Night.  While Jackie made a super nest for the night.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> Wouldn't South be part of that description too? I was mid south TN.


Yes, I guess we are a bit south of middle.


----------



## danathome

A hateful day-dark, gloomy, and 92% humidity. I checked the birds just before dawn; a young pigeon sitting in the mud; chickens, turkeys, and pigeons all mixed up on the roosts; a new d chick on the ground cheeping; the broody hen on the roost; another broody sitting in the nest box corner, eggs uncovered, but still warm; the nest where the chick should have been with five other eggs and chicks was empty; the hen in the corner had two turkey eggs gone; a phoenix missing two eggs; a month old muscovy gone. Obviously, I had interrupted a raid. Stinkin' predators-thinking raccoon or opossum.


----------



## danathome

*Now I'm catching all the small free range birds; call and muscovy ducklings. A small hawk has moved in(could hear it screaming trying to scare something into the open). I think the small hawk species are worse than the larger species. Those blasted little ones flit through the tree branches and then make a short quick dive-death and done. The roosters don't seem to see them until it's too late. The large hawks don't even get close before everyone is running for cover. This has not been a good bird day!*


----------



## robin416

It's always a problem and the only thing that can be done is lock down since shooting the raptors isn't that easy.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> It's always a problem and the only thing that can be done is lock down since shooting the raptors isn't that easy.


*I gave up long ago to try and shoot a hawk; just wasted effort. All my smallest birds, not pigeons, are locked in with screen covering their cages. Tomorrow the pigeons will stay in the loft. Drat and double drat. Now to get dry bedding under the serama's feet. At least it isn't raining...*

*How are you and your pets doing this day?*


----------



## robin416

We're doing. I think I'm getting your weather now. Had a huge dump of rain earlier. It's rare for standing water around here but it's out there in several places and I hear thunder again.

I'm a little surprised my black cat isn't hiding under the bed.


----------



## danathome

*The sun came out today, but the humidity is so high it's hard to breath the air. Well, sun is better than more rain again.*


----------



## Animals45

Beautiful chickens! They should be show birds!


----------



## Overmountain1

Animals45 said:


> Beautiful chickens! They should be show birds!


You’re sweet- thank you! That was the original intent, for them to be used for my sons 4–H, and I ended up enjoying them as much or more then he does and might end up showing someday myself.  Not a single D’Uccle baby out of the 18+11 eggs either.  Silly girls, you picked the wrong rooster!  They’re gonna be adorable chicks and grown ups too, tho. I don’t mind too badly or I would have separated them out altogether.


----------



## robin416

That's disappointing. Having a flock of little D's is always special.


----------



## Overmountain1

We were just discussing the merits of keeping Tiny vs rehoming- in the view of D Babies that is. Whether building him his own pen is worth it, and the amount of time. I know it would take a minimum of 2 months to raise these babies, separate the girls from Chip and get him out of their system, then add Tiny and wait til they start laying the eggs and add them to the incubator… is it fair to Tiny or worth it for us? We can’t quite decide just yet but are open to rehoming him, as much as we do love the guy.


----------



## robin416

Having pure D's is worth it. Many that know the breed love the little buggers. You could rehome Tiny with one of his daughters pretty easily. 

If Tiny goes to another great home then it's worth it. If not, having his own harem in his own quarters can work very well.


----------



## Overmountain1

Yeah and all of that is precisely why we are on the fence. We shouldn’t have tooo much issue finding a male down the line I don’t think. They are always needing good homes. So if I found a GOOD home for him now I think it would be ok long term. 
Frankly if everyone was already moved- and I swear it’s coming soon lol- it wouldn’t be anything that made me think twice I’d keep him. But right now I just am unsure… guess it depends on the home we might find for him as much as the rest of it!


----------



## danathome

Overmountain1 said:


> We were just discussing the merits of keeping Tiny vs rehoming- in the view of D Babies that is. Whether building him his own pen is worth it, and the amount of time. I know it would take a minimum of 2 months to raise these babies, separate the girls from Chip and get him out of their system, then add Tiny and wait til they start laying the eggs and add them to the incubator… is it fair to Tiny or worth it for us? We can’t quite decide just yet but are open to rehoming him, as much as we do love the guy.


*Bantam chicks at three weeks no longer need a mom. Most of my serama wean their chicks at that age. A week or so later, laying resumes. So Sara, raising chicks isn't as lengthy as you think; 3 to 4 weeks chick are self-sufficient and the reproductive cycle can begin again..*


----------



## Overmountain1

danathome said:


> *Bantam chicks at three weeks no longer need a mom. Most of my serama wean their chicks at that age. A week or so later, laying resumes. So Sara, raising chicks isn't as lengthy as you think; 3 to 4 weeks chick are self-sufficient and the reproductive cycle can begin again..*


Weeellllll in that case….  We are building a new coop for the Phoenix crosses and Sammy today Dan! It’s nothing huge or fancy yet, but will add on to run and be great for a while. 
Will also free up some space to move Tiny too, so I just might have to do that before I rehome him. I only stick with it bc I don’t want to keep another separate flock and clearly him and Chip aren’t going to work either. But- I also want to see what we are getting out of the new babies bc I know we will get attached and keep certain ones- that was part of the plan too! lol 
Ok that does change things a bit though…. Still thinking for sure!


----------



## danathome

*OM-Not all hens wean their chicks so soon. Weaning does happen sooner when the weather is warm. During the winter weaning can be week longer. From what I see, hens wean when they are not really needed by the chicks. Of course, there's always the die-hards, that keep their chicks with them for months; even when the chicks are nearly as big as the hen*.


----------



## robin416

danathome said:


> *OM-Not all hens wean their chicks so soon. Weaning does happen sooner when the weather is warm. During the winter weaning can be week longer. From what I see, hens wean when they are not really needed by the chicks. Of course, there's always the die-hards, that keep their chicks with them for months; even when the chicks are nearly as big as the hen*.


Yep, had that happen. A Silkie hen hatched new peeps, the son from an earlier hatch was so jealous he'd crawl under her wing and she let him.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> Having pure D's is worth it. Many that know the breed love the little buggers. You could rehome Tiny with one of his daughters pretty easily.
> 
> If Tiny goes to another great home then it's worth it. If not, having his own harem in his own quarters can work very well.


*More pure ds hatched yesterday; just two, but there was just two eggs. OM-I have at least a dozen pure ds, mille and golden, so if you wanted some...*


----------



## Overmountain1

danathome said:


> *More pure ds hatched yesterday; just two, but there was just two eggs. OM-I have at least a dozen pure ds, mille and golden, so if you wanted some...*


Oh Dan that is such a huge temptation. I love the goldens too, they’re awfully pretty! Let’s see where I land after these babies- I know at least 2-3 are going to stay if they’re female- they’re going to be really pretty I think. There’s a really light and lightly striped one that looks to be a neat color for sure, and a dark one similar… oh the options-  
I will keep you posted of course.


----------



## danathome

Overmountain1 said:


> Oh Dan that is such a huge temptation. I love the goldens too, they’re awfully pretty! Let’s see where I land after these babies- I know at least 2-3 are going to stay if they’re female- they’re going to be really pretty I think. There’s a really light and lightly striped one that looks to be a neat color for sure, and a dark one similar… oh the options-
> I will keep you posted of course.


*OK. I'm sure there will be even more as the golden is showing signs of broodiness again. This time I will be aware that her brooding is very different from other hens. Just let me know when you can.*


----------



## Animals45

Overmountain1 said:


> You’re sweet- thank you! That was the original intent, for them to be used for my sons 4–H, and I ended up enjoying them as much or more then he does and might end up showing someday myself.  Not a single D’Uccle baby out of the 18+11 eggs either.  Silly girls, you picked the wrong rooster!  They’re gonna be adorable chicks and grown ups too, tho. I don’t mind too badly or I would have separated them out altogether.


Wow, I really think you should show them, they're all so pretty! I would love to have one of those, haha!


----------



## Overmountain1

Thank you- we do hope to show some of them in the future; right now we considered allowing the Serama to breed the Phoenix crosses bc we want to see what a weird looking chicken we end up with! Lol!


----------



## danathome

Overmountain1 said:


> Thank you- we do hope to show some of them in the future; right now we considered allowing the Serama to breed the Phoenix crosses bc we want to see what a weird looking chicken we end up with! Lol!


*Your silkie crosses have a background for puffy cheeks and feathered feet. Now, what rooster do you have that has the same traits. You might want to reconsider using a serama with the cross hens.*

*I have every intention of pairing a mille boy with a cross girl then back to phoenix. My goal is to produce a bird with a long tail, feathered feet, poofy cheeks, and a crest.*


----------



## Overmountain1

I can’t wait to see them! You’ve got all the parts, it’ll come together I’m sure. 
And no, it’s not that we decided to pair them, it’s more that Sammy adopted those ladies as HIS. So really they just live together. I’m sure I could breed them to another prettier (for them) boy, and we may someday. They sure are pretty girls. For now, they are a very tight little flock and Sammy won’t take any outsiders! Lol we shall see. You know I’m fluid in my plans.


----------



## danathome

Overmountain1 said:


> I can’t wait to see them! You’ve got all the parts, it’ll come together I’m sure.
> And no, it’s not that we decided to pair them, it’s more that Sammy adopted those ladies as HIS. So really they just live together. I’m sure I could breed them to another prettier (for them) boy, and we may someday. They sure are pretty girls. For now, they are a very tight little flock and Sammy won’t take any outsiders! Lol we shall see. You know I’m fluid in my plans.


*Maybe just pick one or two to be with, Tiny? the porcelain d. Should you do this look for any feathering on the hen's feet to show they carry the feathered feet gene. I believe chicks from that pairing would be very unique! The brother and sisters to yours I kept were the ones with the best feathered feet, crests, and poofy cheeks, but yours may carry those traits.*


----------



## Overmountain1

Oh they seem to: we have all with the tails, one with lightly feathered legs/feet but not the rest: one with poofy head, then of course Boo- the white one- and one just regular but with beautiful coloration. 

I’ll def think about it- I’m realizing how easy and fun it is to hatch them out too. So it’s a possibility. Hubbs seems to think we can keep Tiny pretty easy too, and make enough space for him to be comfortable etc so I’m happy there too. I didn’t WANT to rehome him but if it kept him happy and healthy I would. You know what I mean.


----------



## robin416

I'm glad you have hubs. His clear thinking has you keeping Tiny afterall. That feels right.


----------



## Overmountain1

You know me, I just want the best for them, even if it’s not with me! 

Oh so I had to pull Dottie off broody hen duty and stick her with Tiny. He, of course, is thrilled. She is less so but will be ok in another couple days. She kept beating up on Jackie (at the expense of running over babies even) for J mothering the babies AT ALL- and Jackie is honestly the better mom. So miss Dottie is in broody jail basically!


----------



## robin416

I know. I'm the same way but it's still hard to do when they're special. 

Being with Tiny will get her back to non mom mode pretty quick. Sometimes it works just fine. Well, most of the time it does. Having the ability to move her out was a plus.


----------



## danathome

Overmountain1 said:


> You know me, I just want the best for them, even if it’s not with me!
> 
> Oh so I had to pull Dottie off broody hen duty and stick her with Tiny. He, of course, is thrilled. She is less so but will be ok in another couple days. She kept beating up on Jackie (at the expense of running over babies even) for J mothering the babies AT ALL- and Jackie is honestly the better mom. So miss Dottie is in broody* jail* basically!


*I have a few in jail too, but for other reasons. Sonny the call duck and Boop the muscovy are likely to be sold to a home where they will do better; a place with less species and a pond to work off their aggressive natures.

I am going to give Boop another chance to be free in couple days in the hopes he will be done with fighting with Tommy; Tommy bothers no one, just struts around the yard following me.*


----------



## Overmountain1

Man it’s hard not to get frustrated when they pick on the favorites and most pet-like- especially ongoing! 

I am fortunate we got the second (tiny) coop this weekend- it needs some upgrades but at least they have a full blown coop now (the Stupids. Aka Sammy’s harem…)


----------



## robin416

You know, you could make a fortune making a movie of your flock. And the humans they allow to hang out.


----------



## Overmountain1

Oh yes it’s always entertaining for the neighbors at the least! 

Those two little pullets I brought home are just the sweetest little things… apparently when I went inside for something they tried to follow and stood at the door the entire time making weird noises. Indeed it’s always some kind of drama! 

And all 3 broodies tried to sleep in the same nest, with babies crammed in every crack and crevice, and even on top. I couldn’t dislodge anyone (they were overheating like that and quickly so all night was not a good idea…) So the next option is to steal the nest. Rather than go to the others, we’ll, one sister did move and take her 2 babies to another nest finally, but only after I moved the entire box. However, the other two decided that particular corner is the best ever, and they’re all gonna sleep there anyway!  

And did I mention these babies can’t make it up the ramp too good for bedtime? So that’s always fun and funny too- my big bum inside the coop catching babies….


----------



## robin416

Even if all the happenings were mundane normal stuff the way you tell it always brings a smile.


----------



## Animals45

Overmountain1 said:


> Thank you- we do hope to show some of them in the future; right now we considered allowing the Serama to breed the Phoenix crosses bc we want to see what a weird looking chicken we end up with! Lol!


Wow, let me know if you do breed them.. and If you hatch some eggs please post pictures, I would love to see what they look like! That'll be a interesting looking chick..


----------



## robin416

OK, this morning was waterer day. Don't go ewww when I tell you this. I bring my waterers in and clean them in the kitchen sink. The very first one had several mosquitoes in it. The Guineas have two waterers, they drink more from the waterer outside the pen, the other is under cover and stays clean so it doesn't need to be changed often. 

I can tell you, no more waterers in the house without first dumping any remaining water. I don't need a house full of mosquitoes.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> OK, this morning was waterer day. Don't go ewww when I tell you this. I bring my waterers in and clean them in the kitchen sink. The very first one had several mosquitoes in it. The Guineas have two waterers, they drink more from the waterer outside the pen, the other is under cover and stays clean so it doesn't need to be changed often.
> 
> I can tell you, no more waterers in the house without first dumping any remaining water. I don't need a house full of mosquitoes.


*No ewww from me as I do/have the same. Mosquito larva don't transform quickly so once they're down the drain-no problem.

I'm wondering what to do about the duck nests. I've been replacing the fresh eggs with dummy ones, but the hens will go broody in time. How likely is it that there's more than one snake? The incubator is over full and I was hoping to return the eggs to the ducks to hatch them.*


----------



## robin416

It's possible there are more. I kept having to relocate garter snakes away from my pens a couple of years ago. They got an entire hatch of Guinea keets. One swallowed an egg and got caught in the fencing trying to get back out.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> OK, this morning was waterer day. Don't go ewww when I tell you this. I bring my waterers in and clean them in the kitchen sink. The very first one had several mosquitoes in it. The Guineas have two waterers, they drink more from the waterer outside the pen, the other is under cover and stays clean so it doesn't need to be changed often.
> 
> I can tell you, no more waterers in the house without first dumping any remaining water. I don't need a house full of mosquitoes.


I clean all the small ones in the kitchen sink.


----------



## robin416

OK, you all are making me feel better about the kitchen sink thing. There's a good chance my big waterers are still smaller than yours, PJ. My big ones are gallons. I was using half gallon for the quail until I added to their population. Now I need to fill their gallon waterer everyday. Plus I think they spit in their water making it nasty.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> OK, you all are making me feel better about the kitchen sink thing. There's a good chance my big waterers are still smaller than yours, PJ. My big ones are gallons. I was using half gallon for the quail until I added to their population. Now I need to fill their gallon waterer everyday. Plus I think they spit in their water making it nasty.


I wash the gallon ones in the sink, the five gallon ones, I wash outside.


----------



## robin416

That's what I thought you might be doing. The gallon are OK for fit but any bigger than that becomes a problem.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> It's possible there are more. I kept having to relocate garter snakes away from my pens a couple of years ago. They got an entire hatch of Guinea keets. One swallowed an egg and got caught in the fencing trying to get back out.


*This one is way too big to be a garter snake; 3-4 feet long, or so it seemed. If I get the chance I'll measure it. More? I figured, so any brooding of eggs is way risky-dang!*


----------



## robin416

Garters can get to be 4 feet, at least down here. That was the first snake the Guineas alerted me to this Summer.


----------



## danathome

*See, now I'm learning something new. In WI garter snakes are small.*


----------



## robin416

I didn't realize how big they could get until I looked them up. One thing about them is they'll buzz their tails like a rattlesnake does. Doesn't sound the same but they try.


----------



## danathome

*Didn't know that either.*


----------



## Overmountain1

Ugh. Enough of the snakes- weirding me out y’all! Hehe I’m kidding. Here are a couple more pics of those pullets, I think you can see why I’m convinced they’re different, and one probable Ameraucana mix. Which is totally plausible for the flock they came from too.


----------



## robin416

They are definitely a bonded pair. I couldn't figure why the one had her wing dropped when I realized I was seeing two birds with the one hidden behind the other. 

When you said enough about the snakes I thought you were going to say the girls had spotted one from their posture in that first pic.


----------



## Overmountain1

They’re still pretty timid, that’s all. Very sweet girls, and although the timing was… well it could’ve been worse too! And he had already been super patient about us picking them up so here they are! And yes those two cannot be separated. It is sweet.


----------



## robin416

You'll have them totally comfortable with their new home in no time. They are pretty, I liked the solid colored dark birds even though white was my fave. 

Everyone that deals in the critters knows sometimes life gets in the way. They're home now.


----------



## Poultry Judge

danathome said:


> *See, now I'm learning something new. In WI garter snakes are small.*


They are smaller in Ohio too, and there are two types, I have one in the wood pile right now that is about two and a half feet long.


----------



## Animals45

Aren't these really pretty roosters I saw on craigslist?! don't know if you've ever heard of the site but it's popular. They're only $10. I would like to have a rooster but I don't plan on hatching eggs, and some can be aggressive..😬 I've had a rooster before and it attacked me so...


----------



## Animals45

What's ya'lls fav chicken breed.?


----------



## Animals45

I was also wondering how do you tell the difference between an Americauna and Easter Egger..???


----------



## Overmountain1

Animals45 said:


> I was also wondering how do you tell the difference between an Americauna and Easter Egger..???


I found this a while back as really handy! There’s an entire article she wrote on it, but the chart is enough! Hth!


----------



## robin416

Animals45 said:


> Aren't these really pretty roosters I saw on craigslist?! don't know if you've ever heard of the site but it's popular. They're only $10. I would like to have a rooster but I don't plan on hatching eggs, and some can be aggressive..😬 I've had a rooster before and it attacked me so...
> View attachment 41018
> 
> View attachment 41019


If you go for it, get the multicolor just because of his splashiness. That's a bird that was from a white parent to a parent of some other color. 

For the most part Silkie roos are not aggressive. I had one but he was such an idiot he never hurt me. Just lots of feathers flying and jumping at me. He lived for about 8 years. 

I would get them down in price. They might be asking that much for one of two reasons, they think because they're Silkies they're worth that much or they don't want anyone to buy them that will have them in a stew pot. 

A well bred Silkie rooster would get that price and more all day long. Neither of those birds are.

And if they push back, show them my post.


----------



## robin416

Overmountain1 said:


> I found this a while back as really handy! There’s an entire article she wrote on it, but the chart is enough! Hth!


At one of our annual shows I met some Araucana breeders. It was the first time we had them at the show. One of the breeders showed me something about them that is a sure sign of what they are. I don't know how to put it, PJ might be better at this. There is actually a dangle of skin the feathers are growing out of on the cheek muffs.

This site describes all three and what the differences are in them. Araucana, Ameraucana or Easter Egger (Olive Egger,Rainbow Layer): What's the difference? | The Chicken Chick®


----------



## Overmountain1

Yep! Their special cheek tufts, different from the normal poofy cheeks. I just thought that chart was one of the more straightforward ways to compare them that I’ve seen! I usually screenshot like that so I can include credit when credit is due.


----------



## robin416

Overmountain1 said:


> Yep! Their special cheek tufts, different from the normal poofy cheeks. I just thought that chart was one of the more straightforward ways to compare them that I’ve seen! I usually screenshot like that so I can include credit when credit is due.


I know, and it told a lot. That whole thing between the three birds is so confusing. The only thing I remembered about the Araucanas was the no tail and that thing with the cheek skin. The others? I'd have to refer to information every single time.


----------



## Overmountain1

robin416 said:


> I know, and it told a lot. That whole thing between the three birds is so confusing. The only thing I remembered about the Araucanas was the no tail and that thing with the cheek skin. The others? I'd have to refer to information every single time.


Yeah that rumpless bit…. I can’t quite get past that! Lol they just look… unfinished to me.


----------



## robin416

It is odd looking. But it doesn't look like a bird that lost all their tail feathers either.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> At one of our annual shows I met some Araucana breeders. It was the first time we had them at the show. One of the breeders showed me something about them that is a sure sign of what they are. I don't know how to put it, PJ might be better at this. There is actually a dangle of skin the feathers are growing out of on the cheek muffs.
> 
> This site describes all three and what the differences are in them. Araucana, Ameraucana or Easter Egger (Olive Egger,Rainbow Layer): What's the difference? | The Chicken Chick®


Yes and the breeders treat it like religion. It was so popular for a number of years, that there are getting to be quite a few crosses.


----------



## robin416

They really do. And absolutely hate that there's those out there calling the crosses something they're not.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> They really do. And absolutely hate that there's those out there calling the crosses something they're not.


Yes, folks shouldn't misrepresent a breed. However, I'm done with the religion these days. I can observe from the sidelines.


----------



## robin416

I know you all think I might be a bit strange at times. Let's give you more to think about.

Spiders in the sink. Not huge spiders. Not the kind that can carry off a pet. Just run of the mill spiders. Usually Southern House spiders. They show up in my sinks on a semi regular basis. And they can't get back out. I used to rinse them down the drain but I felt guilty.

So I devised a way to catch and release and not have them able to touch me so I'd run around screaming like a little girl.

The other day, another Southern House spider. Little guy. Did you know they're very shy and only come out at dark? Well, there's the little guy. I messed up and didn't catch him the first time and he ran and hid in the drain. I was certain he was dead until the next morning when I turned the kitchen light on. Well, that's all he needed. Back into the drain.

Last I night I got out of bed and came into the kitchen for some Advil. I'll be darned there he was. I already had my spider catch system sitting on the side of the sink. Caught him, turned him loose in the garage. Of course the light was on. Thing couldn't figure out what direction to go in to hide.

So, OM, it's not just you.


----------



## Overmountain1

You’re right, cause I kill the heck out of some spiders in my home! Lol


----------



## Animals45

robin416 said:


> If you go for it, get the multicolor just because of his splashiness. That's a bird that was from a white parent to a parent of some other color.
> 
> For the most part Silkie roos are not aggressive. I had one but he was such an idiot he never hurt me. Just lots of feathers flying and jumping at me. He lived for about 8 years.
> 
> I would get them down in price. They might be asking that much for one of two reasons, they think because they're Silkies they're worth that much or they don't want anyone to buy them that will have them in a stew pot.
> 
> A well bred Silkie rooster would get that price and more all day long. Neither of those birds are.
> 
> And if they push back, show them my post.


Ok, wow! Thanks!


----------



## Overmountain1

Some silly pics. 
Stinker is first. He’s so funny- his fluff is ridiculous around his neck- then broody moms and Stinker again, Susie bird in the middle, and the silly Australorps last. Penny and Checkers.


----------



## Animals45

Overmountain1 said:


> Some silly pics.
> Stinker is first. He’s so funny- his fluff is ridiculous around his neck- then broody moms and Stinker again, Susie bird in the middle, and the silly Australorps last. Penny and Checkers.


So adorable!! Loving that first picture!! When were these taken?😄


----------



## Animals45

I would like to get chickens I just can't keep them all in my coop or run. I have another run with a barn and door that closes to it so that could possibly be the coop, and it has a run. It would just need some fixing up though..


----------



## robin416

Overmountain1 said:


> Some silly pics.
> Stinker is first. He’s so funny- his fluff is ridiculous around his neck- then broody moms and Stinker again, Susie bird in the middle, and the silly Australorps last. Penny and Checkers.


Animals is right, that first pic is beyond adorable. Stinker is looking very promising.

So, what was the story with the two Mommas? One looks like she wants to do a throw down.


----------



## Animals45

That's what I thought that one hen looks like it's about to do something..


----------



## robin416

Overmountain1 said:


> You’re right, cause I kill the heck out of some spiders in my home! Lol


Southern House spiders are interesting creatures. One night I turned on the light and walked into the garage for something. One was on a bin below the shelf I was getting something from. It ran like a bat to a dip part of the lid and drew itself up into a tight ball it was so scared of me. 

I have four windows in the garage. Every corner has a Southern House spider living in them. If they stay there, I'm fine with them. They're getting bugs.


----------



## robin416

Animals45 said:


> I would like to get chickens I just can't keep them all in my coop or run. I have another run with a barn and door that closes to it so that could possibly be the coop, and it has a run. It would just need some fixing up though..


If you're serious about it do some pics. We might be able to help when it comes to security.


----------



## Overmountain1

She’s actually on defensive mode bc the OTHER one likes to scream and come after her just for being mom. 
Jackie (puffed up Mille Fleur) is the best actual momma in the bunch but the least greedy and most docile so the babies mostly got stolen from her, poor girl. The other two still share a single nest every night with the babies. They’re a mess. 

And thanks! Stinker is going to be gorgeous, no question, but he’s also a little stinker already so will have to see how he turns out as he ages! If he can’t stay, we shouldn’t have much trouble rehoming him, and the grey one is a favorite boy of mine- We call him Gandalf, the one who dustbathed in our hands.  They’re all very personable and funny, these Ameraucanas! 

The little baby Ds are getting larger foot feathers and it is ADORABLE! Have to get that to share w them! 

As for fixing up the barn and run- do it! Totally worth it, you’ll be so glad you did.


----------



## Overmountain1

robin416 said:


> Southern House spiders are interesting creatures. One night I turned on the light and walked into the garage for something. One was on a bin below the shelf I was getting something from. It ran like a bat to a dip part of the lid and drew itself up into a tight ball it was so scared of me.
> 
> I have four windows in the garage. Every corner has a Southern House spider living in them. If they stay there, I'm fine with them. They're getting bugs.


I’m totally fine with spiders outside, especially the large garden spiders- they’re my favorite! But inside? Nope. That’s my domain and they are trespassing. 
And I know just the spiders you mean- if they’re right by a door then I will actually often shove them outside somehow; I just don’t quite go to the lengths you do.


----------



## Animals45

I wonder why people join and they don't have any replies or dicussions created.. It's really weird. If you aren't going to do anything then why join??


----------



## Animals45

robin416 said:


> If you're serious about it do some pics. We might be able to help when it comes to security.


Ok it's dark out so I can take some tomorrow. It's kind of run down though. It's got a lot of weeds in there to since I haven't touched it in about a year.


----------



## robin416

Animals45 said:


> I wonder why people join and they don't have any replies or dicussions created.. It's really weird. If you aren't going to do anything then why join??


There are various reasons. Some join but are shy and want to see if we're friendly or not nice. Others are often joining Tapatalk and because of that they show up here as members. Some are troublemakers laying low to try to catch us off guard then spam the forum.


----------



## robin416

Animals45 said:


> Ok it's dark out so I can take some tomorrow. It's kind of run down though. It's got a lot of weeds in there to since I haven't touched it in about a year.


Ha, sounds about like most of us that have an area we abandoned so don't worry about the weeds. Actually if it weren't for snakes, weeds are a plus in a run.


----------



## Poultry Judge

Overmountain1 said:


> Some silly pics.
> Stinker is first. He’s so funny- his fluff is ridiculous around his neck- then broody moms and Stinker again, Susie bird in the middle, and the silly Australorps last. Penny and Checkers.


Great pics as always!


----------



## robin416

Dodging rain yet again this morning. Got the tractor out and lowered the dirt in front of the quail pen because it was funneling water into the pen. Been fine tuning since then, between showers, to see what I screwed up. So far anything I saw was minor.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> If you go for it, get the multicolor just because of his splashiness. That's a bird that was from a white parent to a parent of some other color.
> 
> For the most part Silkie roos are* not aggressive.* I had one but he was such an idiot he never hurt me. Just lots of feathers flying and jumping at me. He lived for about 8 years.
> 
> *I would get them down in price.* They might be asking that much for one of two reasons, they think because they're Silkies they're worth that much or* they don't want anyone to buy them that will have them in a stew pot.*
> 
> A well bred Silkie rooster would get that price and more all day long. Neither of those birds are.
> 
> And if they push back, show them my post.


*X 2. Too much money and they're cross breeds; silkie X ??. They have normal feathers. They are nice looking though. They look similar to my phoenix X silkie rooster who is very docile and nonaggressive.*

*OM- great looking pullets!*


----------



## robin416

No, I don't think they are. They're just not a high quality and being help that way causes some confusion. 

Silkie males do have hard feathers in the tails, high quality don't show that many.


----------



## Overmountain1

danathome said:


> *X 2. Too much money and they're cross breeds; silkie X ??. They have normal feathers. They are nice looking though. They look similar to my phoenix X silkie rooster who is very docile and nonaggressive.*
> 
> *OM- great looking pullets!*


Thanks Dan! We didn’t neeed more pullets- but we are really grateful we took him up on it. They have wonderful dispositions.  

And the Susie-bird in the middle ought to look familiar too- all 4 of that group are laying now, I believe. 3 for sure, and all 4 I’m pretty sure.


----------



## Animals45

robin416 said:


> There are various reasons. Some join but are shy and want to see if we're friendly or not nice. Others are often joining Tapatalk and because of that they show up here as members. Some are troublemakers laying low to try to catch us off guard then spam the forum.


Seriously?😕


----------



## Animals45

robin416 said:


> Ha, sounds about like most of us that have an area we abandoned so don't worry about the weeds. Actually if it weren't for snakes, weeds are a plus in a run.


Haha.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> No, I don't think they are. They're just not a high quality and being help that way causes some confusion.
> 
> Silkie males do have hard feathers in the tails, high quality don't show that many.


*Look at the pictures again. All the feathering is normal and hard/no silkied feathers that I can see. They are crosses.*

View attachment 41018

View attachment 41019

They are beautiful even being crosses.


----------



## robin416

Shiatsu session is over. Back muscles feel so much better.

Why did I need the Shiatsu you ask? Or not because I'm going to tell you anyway.

Very early this morning I went out and started shoveling out the quail pen. I was going to do a strip and put down new plastic sheeting and shavings. I opted not to confine the quail to one side because I thought they would stay away from what I was doing.

I was wrong, with the first couple of shovel fulls they were all over working over what I just exposed. The Tuxedos are not particularly friendly, one go where it wouldn't come off the shovel so I could pick that load up. I kicked the tiniest one because as it usually does it was between my feet and I didn't know it. 

Fingers crossed tomorrow I'll be able to do the other half and see what happens with trying to put the new plastic down.


----------



## Overmountain1

Lol silly little things, didn’t they know you have work to do for them? 
Ha! 
Glad the massage helped- they can be miracle workers!


----------



## Overmountain1

Busy bee 









Miss Boo and her Sammy 









Chappie; I liked how the sun was adding to the shot so I kinda centered it. 








And my perpetual bully, Oink. She has finally eased up on the pullets a bit but she does still chase them. Also my cuddliest hen, and most commonly found as my shadow! She comes running, and then the other two do too. It’s hard not to smile at!


----------



## Poultry Judge

Overmountain1 said:


> Busy bee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Boo and her Sammy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chappie; I liked how the sun was adding to the shot so I kinda centered it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my perpetual bully, Oink. She has finally eased up on the pullets a bit but she does still chase them. Also my cuddliest hen, and most commonly found as my shadow! She comes running, and then the other two do too. It’s hard not to smile at!


Because you are still Alpha Chicken. Great pictures!!!


----------



## SilkieGirl

Overmountain1 said:


> Busy bee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Boo and her Sammy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chappie; I liked how the sun was adding to the shot so I kinda centered it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my perpetual bully, Oink. She has finally eased up on the pullets a bit but she does still chase them. Also my cuddliest hen, and most commonly found as my shadow! She comes running, and then the other two do too. It’s hard not to smile at!


I love bees! Is there anyone else who loves bees???? Beautiful picture. 

Is that the Silkie/Phoenix mix? 

Oink is beauiful!


----------



## Overmountain1

Thank you! And yes, she sure is! (A mix I mean.) She’s a riot- she’s terribly indecisive, yet somehow she is the leader of the pack. Poor Sammy used to have a single beautiful feather that was taller than her and she hated it. Loves him. Hated it so much she eventually broke it off, then it disappeared after a while!  
But yes, she is, and thanks! 
We love bees too- I always feel guilty when I mow bc of them!


----------



## robin416

And there you go again with the stunning photos.


----------



## SilkieGirl

Overmountain1 said:


> Thank you! And yes, she sure is! (A mix I mean.) She’s a riot- she’s terribly indecisive, yet somehow she is the leader of the pack. Poor Sammy used to have a single beautiful feather that was taller than her and she hated it. Loves him. Hated it so much she eventually broke it off, then it disappeared after a while!
> But yes, she is, and thanks!
> We love bees too- I always feel guilty when I mow bc of them!


You're welcome. Oh, wow! She really broke his feather? She sounds like she's full of personality! I never knew that chickens could be so expressive. It's so fun to learn an animal's personality. I always had fun figuring out my cats' personalities. I'm having fun figuring out my chickens'! 

She looks like the chickens that my grandmother has. Same breed, perhaps. 

I mean, who wouldn't?????


----------



## Animals45

Ehh.. I not a big fan of bees since one stung me not long ago and my foot swelled so bad I couldn't put shoes on..😐


----------



## SilkieGirl

Oh, no! Are you better now? I have been bitten by many bees over the years, but I still love them. I don't always swell very bad, but I do.


----------



## Animals45

SilkieGirl said:


> Oh, no! Are you better now? I have been bitten by many bees over the years, but I still love them. I don't always swell very bad, but I do.


Oh, yes I'm fine, thank you! Wow. I definitely still loves bees though I just try to avoid stepping on them so I don't hurt them or they hurt me.


----------



## SilkieGirl

That's good! Yeah, we definitely need to avoid them so they won't die stinging us. We have a type of yellow flower that grows in the grass that the bees pollinate. There will be times where someone steps on one and gets stung.


----------



## robin416

Imagine having one fly up your pant leg. Yeah, that happened to me. Pulled my pants off while still outside. Good thing I lived so far from anyone.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> Imagine having one fly up your pant leg. Yeah, that happened to me. Pulled my pants off while still outside. Good thing I lived so far from anyone.


One neighbor has honey bees and I really appreciate them. In fifteen years, I have never been able to eradicate the carpenter bumblebees in my barn, or the wasps completely.


----------



## robin416

The only thing I've found works with the carpenter bees is paint. Stain doesn't seem to stop them.

Can't help you with the wasps. Last year I got stung on the ear when near my pen. Even got stung on the end of my nose. I can spray the ceiling in my pen since where they're building isn't near my birds.


----------



## SilkieGirl

robin416 said:


> Imagine having one fly up your pant leg. Yeah, that happened to me. Pulled my pants off while still outside. Good thing I lived so far from anyone.


Oh, no! That is a good thing, indeed.


----------



## danathome

*A good day to sweat; and that's about all. I didn't last 15 minutes outside before I came back in drenched with sweat. I candled the turkey eggs outside-half were DIS. The only explanation that I can think of is this high humidity and storms/rains. The same is happening with all the broody birds.*


----------



## robin416

I have to agree, it is nasty out there. I'm not doing anymore than I absolutely have to.


----------



## danathome

*I rush every morning to get a few chores done before it gets unbearable; and get further and further behind. I guess we should be glad we're not in the North-West. It's bad everywhere it seems; just pray it doesn't get worse.*


----------



## robin416

Last week I was setting my alarm for 4. That way I got my coffee finished and the moment the sun made itself known I went out to start cleaning the quail pen. When the sweat would start getting serious I'd come in and cool off. I didn't even notice when I quit each day.


----------



## danathome

*I'm doing much the same, but for me it is nothing really new. I've always liked the morning best.*

*More rain and more humidity and more storms and I expect more flooding through the yard.*


----------



## robin416

That's been my Summer time routine for years. It wasn't as bad in TN as it is down here. Two more months and it will let up some. 

I'm sitting where rain isn't as much of an issue as far as flooding as long as you're not talking about my bird pens. I'm going to fix that in the next couple of days. I realized, I have a tractor, I can fix the runoff problem. Duh. Or I can make it a hell of a lot worse. One way to find out.


----------



## danathome

*We're on a hill, a clay hill, and the runoff is extreme- sheets of water inches thick when it's a heavy rain. During our first years here I lost a number of birds in ignorance. Now I know where to situate pens, so no longer lose birds other than the very small that get caught outside when buckets of water drop from the sky with no warning. I made the quail pens so that they are up on bricks or in lush grass where the water soaks in; even so, the pen has high spots for the birds to retreat to should the need arise.*


----------



## robin416

Where we lived on Reed Road it was about the highest elevation around so we never had flooding issue. Good thing too since the ground wouldn't perk it would have flooded us out.


----------



## danathome

*More rain and more storms predicted. Sure is a wet year.

Auction tomorrow and I'm sending birds. So today is getting cages ready. I'm going to need quite a few as I'm sending muscovy ducks and other birds that did not sell. What a shame; the ducks are beautiful creatures.*


----------



## robin416

We might get ourselves a tropical storm in here early next week. But that's normal. Our dry months are August and Sept. Or that's when they're supposed to be.


----------



## robin416

I keep forgetting to ask. Do you want any these quail eggs once I'm confident the littles are laying?


----------



## Poultry Judge

Rain here past three days, it was 90s, now mid 70s, then headed back up to 90s and more rain, which is unusual for us.


----------



## Poultry Judge

danathome said:


> *A good day to sweat; and that's about all. I didn't last 15 minutes outside before I came back in drenched with sweat. I candled the turkey eggs outside-half were DIS. The only explanation that I can think of is this high humidity and storms/rains. The same is happening with all the broody birds.*


My EWT mama turkey is on a nest of over twenty eggs and I wonder how many are bad.


----------



## Animals45

I see you changed your avatar! Nice!!


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> I keep forgetting to ask. Do you want any these quail eggs once I'm confident the littles are laying?


You could have a quail empire.


----------



## robin416

Poultry Judge said:


> You could have a quail empire.


Yeah, no. I've got a Tasmanian Devil puppy trying to chew my ankles off.


----------



## danathome

*Thanks, Robin, but I think I have enough of everything. Many got sent to auction this morning and I'm hoping for a decent price. I kept just three of the muscovys. 14 are being auctioned off.*

*Your wadded netting to catch snakes idea worked. Caught one last night.*


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> Yeah, no. I've got a Tasmanian Devil puppy trying to chew my ankles off.


Devil puppy from the land of Tasmania, Such Rare, Much Amazing!!! More pics, more pics, more pics!!!


----------



## robin416

Tried to get her going after my ankles again but that fast she moved on to something else. 








\

This was her a few days ago when she was in a coma.


----------



## robin416

danathome said:


> *Thanks, Robin, but I think I have enough of everything. Many got sent to auction this morning and I'm hoping for a decent price. I kept just three of the muscovys. 14 are being auctioned off.
> 
> Your wadded netting to catch snakes idea worked. Caught one last night.*


It really was an accidental thing that happened with another Silkie breeder. Had she not failed to pick up her netting she never would have realized it either.

Glad you got one though.


----------



## danathome

*Two male quail; I heard crowing coming from the cage across the yard. That's good-a trio will go faster than three hens. The problem is-do I really want to see them gone? I'm bummed out from HAVING to sell so many birds. Having to is that six weeks of illness, aches, and pains made me accept the fact I ain't getting younger and it's just too hard to care for big lumosk muscoys that are too lazy to look for food like the calls and the mallards. I didn't part with Betty as I'd miss the morning begging at the kitchen door. She likes to have a scratch or two also. And I kept a pair of chocolate muscovys; not sure why.

Robin-I hope to get my camera going and the download working then I will show you what a cute puppy is; a real terror straight from the depths of Hell!*


----------



## robin416

I've been there. I knew at some point you had to realize you went over your limit by a ton. It was coming across that there was little time to enjoy any of the creatures. Good on keeping Betty, she makes the day brighter. 

I cried when I sold my flock but I was relieved too. I still had my favorites but the workload had reduced to a point that I could enjoy them. You all make fun of me about my Guineas. But I have the time and energy to spend with them and basically train them so it works for us.


----------



## danathome

*You are wrong. I have never made fun of you or had such thoughts. I wish I had some guineas and plan to get some hatching eggs. I know they're good foragers.*

*When I can't enjoy then I have to stop and think. What can't be enjoyed has to go. Boop was a pain in the... and needed to be gone. The others had no personality other than to eat and eat and eat.. and the smaller went hungry. In order to keep the muscovys, I would need to make a large fenced in area for just them; too much. They never stopped eating until everything was gone. Beautiful they are, but I think they are no bird for a mixed flock; at least not in any number. Today is the first day in a long time that EVERY bird had their fill and there's still feed in the feeders.

It's too bad that all poultry doesn't eat the way doves do-very little. One muscovy ate more than the 16 doves put together. *


----------



## robin416

Don't get defensive. It won't fix anything.

There is a limit to what we can take on. Just having one puppy in my life has upturned everything. I don't want to even try to imagine the pandemonium at your place with so much going on in every direction.


----------



## danathome

Words on a screen. Easy to see what is not there. Tried to reassure and it's taken as defensive; not me.


----------



## danathome

*I keep forgetting to click on "post reply". 

I was surprised at how well the ducks sold for at the auction. They sold for more than what I had them advertised at. Even with the 25% charge of the auction house I still made more. I do think taking 25 cents on every dollar is horrid for what they do.

I took the week old call ducklings outside yesterday while I was cleaning. When I went to get them the mother turkey had adopted them along with her 13 poults. Silly turkeys will accept any kind of baby when they are in mother mode; very different than chickens.

Doing chores today that have been piling up. First to do is put up a few nest boxes in the rafters of the turkey shed. I noticed more of the doves checking the building out. One of the doves is obviously ill these past few days, but so far, I haven't been able to catch her; not one of the hand feds.

The garden needs watering-even after all the rain! Tennessee sun dries everything out fast. I had added clay to the garden last fall to help hold the moisture. While it helps, it does not help enough.\

I'm still not able to do pictures. Part of the problem is that the directions say to double click on the "My Computer" icon on the desk top. There isn't one and I don't understand how to put it there. I've tried making a new file on the desk top and giving it the appropriate name, but that doesn't work. Any ideas??*


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> Tried to get her going after my ankles again but that fast she moved on to something else.
> 
> View attachment 41228
> \
> 
> This was her a few days ago when she was in a coma.
> 
> View attachment 41229


Adorable! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## danathome

*PJ or anyone-Two of my wild turkey poults seem to be developing angel wing. They are on a diet of game mash and hard boiled egg, the same as the domestic poults who are developing normally. Any thoughts as to why?*


----------



## Poultry Judge

danathome said:


> *PJ or anyone-Two of my wild turkey poults seem to be developing angel wing. They are on a diet of game mash and hard boiled egg, the same as the domestic poults who are developing normally. Any thoughts as to why?*


With the egg, it might be too much protein. How much protein is your game mash?


----------



## danathome

*Pet peeve-5 days ago a woman emailed and said she wanted eight serama chicks. I have sold to her before a number of times. The peeve is that it takes so long for some to follow through, that by the time they show up, the chicks are not the size of when they said they wanted them and the price should be higher. I'm as peeved at myself for allowing this and it's going to stop now. The agreement was that she would get them this weekend. If she doesn't show the price is going up and that will cause a problem. Oh well.*


----------



## danathome

Poultry Judge said:


> With the egg, it might be too much protein. How much protein is your game mash?


20%--too much, but why isn't it effecting the domestic poults the same age? 13 of them and each has perfect growth.


----------



## Poultry Judge

danathome said:


> 20%--too much, but why isn't it effecting the domestic poults the same age? 13 of them and each has perfect growth.


I don't know Dan, Keep an eye on it, I have never had a single angel wing and we have pretty good genetic diversity, three groups.


----------



## Poultry Judge

Poultry Judge said:


> I don't know Dan, Keep an eye on it, I have never had a single angel wing and we have pretty good genetic diversity, three groups.


Also, they go through a pretty scraggly lanky stage, but no wing issues.


----------



## danathome

*It would seem that wilds and domestics have different nutritional needs. I'll stop using boiled egg with the EWTs and hopefully the wings will right themselves as the poults grow. Right now it looks like the flight feathers are growing in before the wing is strong enough to support them.*


----------



## danathome

*Candling eggs in the d pen-7 of 13 developing while the other 6 were DIS; not a good sign. I came in just now scratching at my arms-yuk-more lice. When the day gets cooler I need to powder the d pen/coop; birds too if Kimmi gets home early. I can't do a thorough job on my own. Wondering-if the powder were put in a good dirt bath, would that suffice. I think that is what I have done in the past. A bad year for parasites-I've never had such a problem with lice that I can remember.*


----------



## robin416

The weather has not been kind. I imagine there has been an explosion of just about everything there this year.


----------



## danathome

*Yep. Two quail eggs today. The trio is going tomorrow, so I'll just have the pair to mess with.*


----------



## robin416

So now what?


----------



## danathome

*Wait for the hen I chose to start laying and see if she is a broody type bird. It's the two that are going that laid eggs yesterday.*


----------



## robin416

OK, now I get it. You've confirmed they are a trio.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> OK, now I get it. You've confirmed they are a trio.


*Yes, confirmed and just as I thought weeks ago. Two roos and three hens. The males are a bit smaller than the hens.*


----------



## danathome

*Robin-this is my devil dog straight from Hell. Doesn't she look evil??*










Sally, the terror of the household.


----------



## robin416

No flippin way! How can a face that sweet possible be a devil dog? 

Mine got into the cat food. Now she's got the trots. Cat food is up, rice is being added to her meals.


----------



## danathome

*Satan and Lilith.*


----------



## robin416

Oh crap, no wonder everyone scoops them up so quickly. 

Who can possible not love a puppy face?


----------



## danathome

*Imagine 19, well not 19 any more, faces like that around; cause for lots of smiles. Three have sold and another is spoken for. The three in the pictures we're keeping around for a while. 13 sweeties to find a home for asap. Craigslist problems again or I know they'd all be gone-like in the past.*


----------



## robin416

The lady I got my puppy from had Craigslist issues too. There is actually a thing about not selling pets on the site. 

Are you not putting a price on the page everyone sees before opening the listing? Try putting a price for all of the puppies and see what happens.


----------



## Animals45

danathome said:


> *Yep. Two quail eggs today. The trio is going tomorrow, so I'll just have the pair to mess with.*


Wow, Good luck with everything!


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> The lady I got my puppy from had Craigslist issues too. There is actually a thing about *not selling pets* on the site.
> 
> Are you not putting a price on the page everyone sees before opening the listing? Try* putting a price* for all of the puppies and see what happens.*Already tried.*


*There is no spot to SELL dogs and cats. Putting the price is a guaranteed way of being deleted by the monitors. You're supposed to be able to put a reasonable adoption fee-but what is reasonable-healthcare is done by Kimmi who worked at one time as a vet's assistant. If we took them to a vet for shots, etc... so what's reasonable. Our ad is just like those that don't get deleted.*

*I've tried listing them under farm and garden-deleted-but cattle/sheep dogs are permitted.

Right now, society has decided that raising dogs is a no-no, and anyone wanting a puppy should get a dog from the pound. Have you every adopted animals from the humane society-I have, a number of times-many off those animals are there for a reason or have been so abused that they are special needs dogs for as long as they live. Other, older dogs simply will not bond with a new owner. There's all kinds of problems with society dogs and cats.

The lady for the quail did not show. I'm pleased by it. I will be keeping them. I'm considering buying some tuxedo eggs.*


----------



## robin416

They shut her down four times. The first time she didn't even know until I contacted her. There was another posted in the free area. Same breed as Maisey, we both know they're not free. They're trying to get around the no pets for sale thing.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> They shut her down four times. The first time she didn't even know until I contacted her. There was another posted in the free area. Same breed as Maisey, we both know they're not free.* They're trying to get around the no pets for sale thing.*


*As are the many of people with ads there. I do not understand the policy as most animals can be sold on craigslist.*


----------



## robin416

I know. And if you look under that pets thing on the left side, they're listed there too.


----------



## Animals45

That dog looks nothing like a devil! So cute would love to have it!!


----------



## Animals45

Still thinking on getting myself a horse, Idk still thinking HARD about it.. A horse is a TON of work....🤯


----------



## Overmountain1

AND a ton of reward, potentially, too. 
First consideration is space, which I assume you have or we wouldn’t be talking about it- ha! Second is expense, and a vet. I say if you can swing those things and you want one, then it would be worth it.  
Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Animals45

Overmountain1 said:


> AND a ton of reward, potentially, too.
> First consideration is space, which I assume you have or we wouldn’t be talking about it- ha! Second is expense, and a vet. I say if you can swing those things and you want one, then it would be worth it.
> Good luck with your decision!


Yeah, thanks! I have 10 acres is that enough?
Yes, the vet too. Especially when you need a farrier to trim their feet and hay in the winter since the grass is dead and yellow.. sooo


----------



## robin416

And a buddy. Horses are like chickens, they need a buddy to be happy.


----------



## Animals45

robin416 said:


> And a buddy. Horses are like chickens, they need a buddy to be happy.


Well I have 2 other horses in my field but they aren't mine.. They're my more older sisters horses.


----------



## robin416

Depending on where you live three horses on ten acres may cause over grazing.


----------



## Animals45

robin416 said:


> Depending on where you live three horses on ten acres may cause over grazing.


I have 10 acres but 3 parts of it are sectioned off, where we keep our other 2 horses right now they're are about 6 or 7 acres.


----------



## danathome

*Today is dark, rainy, and humid again. I picked tomatoes this morning; lots of tomatoes. The plants are now over my head-they like this crappy weather. I'm not sure what I will do today. Lots of little chores I guess. Have to start cleaning the kids playroom (goat pen). We've been keeping them in and not letting them run loose in the backyard as I haven't been able to keep up with their shinnanigans. This weather is hard on my legs and feet. The kids will be very happy when this stupid weather stops and they can be loose again. I'd like to fence the orchard so the kids can keep the weeds down and have a larger area to roam and nothing to ruin; but the expense...*


----------



## robin416

The little bit I had to do outside is done. Now it's time to switch to inside. I hate inside but it's a necessary evil. 

So far no rain here today. No telling what we're going to get, they keep showing up unexpectedly.


----------



## danathome

*More than usual, the weather guy is wrong with his predictions of no rain-it rains, again and again.*


----------



## robin416

Don't know if you lived in TN when this happened. We had a multi year drought. Temps in the 100's. My two ponds were spring fed, the big one was drying up. Then Katrina came through, then Rita. And things got back to more normal for rain.


----------



## Poultry Judge

It's still raining here in Oh-hi-o.


----------



## robin416

Anyone heard anything about El Nino or El Nina? Seems like whenever stuff like this happens they say it's due to one of those two occurrences.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> Anyone heard anything about El Nino or El Nina? Seems like whenever stuff like this happens they say it's due to one of those two occurrences.


Not much this year, aren't they part of the hurricane season?


----------



## robin416

Yeah, I didn't even know that until early this year. I always heard about how it affected the West Coast. But it would affect you all too with the extra rain or extra dry. I haven't heard anything so I don't know if a weather event in the oceans are causing your wet grief.


----------



## danathome

According to google, it is not an El Nino year. El Nino affects weather patterns world-wide, but we can't blame El Nino or La Nina this time.


----------



## robin416

Should I even ask? So, what is it? I know it's nasty outside first thing this morning. Didn't even have to move much to begin sweating at 6.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> Should I even ask? So, what is it? I know it's nasty outside first thing this morning. Didn't even have to move much to begin sweating at 6.


*I have not seen any answer as to what may be causing our weather to be the way it is; other than the old standbys like global warming and the harbinger of the world ending.*
*
It rained hard all night here; a wetter world outside and miserable. Dark and misting right now. Only the ducks look happy.*
*And it surprises me that disease has not struck the flock. In one day my garden is going downhill. The cucumbers are about dead; broiled and steamed when the sun did come out yesterday. The same with the tomatoes; steamed and blighted. It's to the point that I don't want to go outside.*


----------



## danathome

Today is being spent cleaning up after a severe storm; lots of thunder, lightning, rain, and high winds. We are lucky as the only damage is branches, leaves, and pine cones all over to be picked up. Once again, everything is wet and sodden. I haven't heard if any tornados touched down, but it sure was a wicked, sleepless night. Anyone else have storms last night?


----------



## robin416

We had T storms but nothing like you had. We didn't even have heavy rain. I know our weather is supposed to be a bit more disturbed this week but I've heard nothing about anything bad. 

One of the good things about when I lived up there a great deal of my 20 acres was open with large trees scattered here and there with several windrows thrown in. I never had a mess to clean up. At least not like I do here.


----------



## danathome

We had tornado warnings for the area, lots of lightning strikes that shook the house, and wild wind; no real damage to our place, but I doubt others were so lucky. I expected the morning news to be filled with bad news and was surprised that there was no mention of the storms.


----------



## robin416

Once again I'll say it, it's why I wanted out so bad. I just couldn't abide those threats any more. But like you, I had no clue when we moved there how constant they were.


----------



## danathome

We're stuck with it. It's home now.


----------



## ChickenMom24

.


----------



## Animals45

danathome said:


> *Today is dark, rainy, and humid again. I picked tomatoes this morning; lots of tomatoes. The plants are now over my head-they like this crappy weather. I'm not sure what I will do today. Lots of little chores I guess. Have to start cleaning the kids playroom (goat pen). We've been keeping them in and not letting them run loose in the backyard as I haven't been able to keep up with their shinnanigans. This weather is hard on my legs and feet. The kids will be very happy when this stupid weather stops and they can be loose again. I'd like to fence the orchard so the kids can keep the weeds down and have a larger area to roam and nothing to ruin; but the expense...*


Haha. I don't get much tomatoes on my plants any more I guess they gave up on me. Too much heat here, I could use at least a few days of cloudiness and light rain.


----------



## danathome

*I should have stayed in bed-dark, gloomy, lightning, and thunder. More rain. Two ducklings gone, Two phoenix cross teens gone. Sick EWT. When it rains it pours, both figuratively and literally!*

*The neighbors got a new pet; cat. And it spends its time here. Live traps set out and rifle is loaded. The neighbors will not have their pet for long.*


----------



## danathome

*The dang cat is in my live trap. And now it dies.*


----------



## SilkieGirl

You're gonna kill it? Are you serious? Please, tell me you're not going to kill it.


----------



## SilkieGirl

@danathome, you're scaring me. Please, don't kill the cat. Tell me you're aren't gonna kill it.


----------



## danathome

This is something I have struggled with in the past; last spring. I didn't do what I knew should be done and as a result more and more of my birds died, hundreds of dollars worth the ducks and bantams and turkeys; killed by their dog. No amount of talk with the neighbor changed anything. So I fenced the whole backyard. Fences don't keep out cats. I already know that talk with the neighbor is a waste of time. Call the police-they'll tell me to shoot the animal. Do you think it's a good idea to let the cat continue to kill my birds-of course not. Then what?


----------



## danathome

I look at the blasted animal--and no--I can't kill it.


----------



## SilkieGirl

Okay, now that I know the whole story, I see where you're coming from. We had some neighbors who had a bulldog and he'd come up here and mess with the chickens. The man wouldn't do anything about it so dad finally had enough and shot it. Later, my dad found out that the dog belonged to the man's daughter. That dog was her baby. She was devastated. 


danathome said:


> I look at the blasted animal--and no--I can't kill it.


Thank you. Only a real man wouldn't do that. Any other options?


----------



## danathome

Trying to think of an option...


----------



## SilkieGirl

How far are you? I'll take it. LOL. Just kidding. Could you take it to a shelter?


----------



## Animals45

danathome said:


> *I should have stayed in bed-dark, gloomy, lightning, and thunder. More rain. Two ducklings gone, Two phoenix cross teens gone. Sick EWT. When it rains it pours, both figuratively and literally!
> 
> The neighbors got a new pet; cat. And it spends its time here. Live traps set out and rifle is loaded. The neighbors will not have their pet for long.*


Haha, so funny! Hope that cat doesn't get your birds.


----------



## Animals45

Tell the neighbors to get rid of it..


----------



## SilkieGirl

He said that he has talked to the neighbors about it with no luck.


----------



## Animals45

SilkieGirl said:


> He said that he has talked to the neighbors about it with no luck.


Darn oh well.


----------



## SilkieGirl

I know. Too bad they won't do anything about it. Like, "keep the cat inside!"


----------



## Animals45

SilkieGirl said:


> I know. Too bad they won't do anything about it. Like, "keep the cat inside!"


I know, His neighbors just think their cat can kill his chickens and they aren't going to do anything about it, I mean get real..


----------



## ChickenMom24

Electric fence?


----------



## robin416

Electric would be difficult against a cat.


----------



## ChickenMom24

robin416 said:


> Electric would be difficult against a cat.


They have electric mesh fence toppers for cats.


----------



## SilkieGirl

Animals45 said:


> I know, His neighbors just think their cat can kill his chickens and they aren't going to do anything about it, I mean get real..


It's happened to us. Some people care nothing about animals.


----------



## Animals45

SilkieGirl said:


> It's happened to us. Some people care nothing about animals.


Uh I know..😠


----------



## danathome

The cat problem has been solved and best not talked about; highly irritating subject.

Today I'm cleaning brooders in the house and moving chicks outside or to a different brooder. A friend in WV sent me some hatching eggs from her silkied serama. Of the original 16, 11 eggs have begun to pip today, so it's time to get everything ready. With my memory, I want to keep these chicks separate from chicks from my own birds. The problem is that Nat has her silkied and smooth serama housed together so I'll have to cross my fingers and toes that some of the chicks will be silkied. Right now, I just hope the hatch goes well and none DIS. Once the hatch is complete, I'm going to take a break from the incubator and let the birds do the work.


----------



## Animals45

danathome said:


> The cat problem has been solved and best not talked about; highly irritating subject.
> 
> Today I'm cleaning brooders in the house and moving chicks outside or to a different brooder. A friend in WV sent me some hatching eggs from her silkied serama. Of the original 16, 11 eggs have begun to pip today, so it's time to get everything ready. With my memory, I want to keep these chicks separate from chicks from my own birds. The problem is that Nat has her silkied and smooth serama housed together so I'll have to cross my fingers and toes that some of the chicks will be silkied. Right now, I just hope the hatch goes well and none DIS. Once the hatch is complete, I'm going to take a break from the incubator and let the birds do the work.


Oh that's a relief.. Hope everything goes well with the hatching eggs..


----------



## danathome

Animals45 said:


> Oh that's a relief.. Hope everything goes well with the hatching eggs..


9 new serama chicks and two didn't make it.Nine is good.











The light from the heat lamp causes the picture to be over-exposed.


----------



## robin416

NIne is a bunch. Good going.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> NIne is a bunch. Good going.


Maybe a couple will be silkied serama.


----------



## danathome

While feeding this morning I saw that Silky has a silkied brother, but with a small crest. I need to get out side a catch him before a predator does.


----------



## Animals45

danathome said:


> 9 new serama chicks and two didn't make it.Nine is good.
> 
> 
> View attachment 42251
> 
> 
> The light from the heat lamp causes the picture to be over-exposed.


That's good! 9 would be enough for me also! They're all gorgeous! Did they all hatch from the same birds eggs? Or are some different breeds?


----------



## danathome

They're all serama chicks from a flock of smooth and silkied serama so the eggs are from different serama hens and roosters.


----------



## Animals45

danathome said:


> They're all serama chicks from a flock of smooth and silkied serama so the eggs are from different serama hens and roosters.


Oh ok, gotcha. They are such cuties! I love chicks, Mine got so big really fast! But the only thing I'm not a fan of is when your holding them and they just start pooping on your lap..


----------



## danathome

Animals45 said:


> Oh ok, gotcha. They are such cuties! I love chicks, Mine got so big really fast! But the only thing I'm not a fan of is when your holding them and they just start pooping on your lap..


Serama are the smallest breed of chicken. A few of my hens are just a bit over 1/2 pound.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The picture is of Silky and her silkied sibling.








\


----------



## danathome

Robin-The fig and royal empress are being mailed today.


----------



## robin416

Thanks, I'll be watching for them.


----------



## lovely_chooks

Animals45 said:


> Haha. I don't get much tomatoes on my plants any more I guess they gave up on me. Too much heat here, I could use at least a few days of cloudiness and light rain.


Wow we got bowls of tomatoes too many actually


----------



## Animals45

lovely_chooks said:


> Wow we got bowls of tomatoes too many actually


Really? I did like a month or 2 ago and then it was time for them to die.


----------



## lovely_chooks

Animals45 said:


> Really? I did like a month or 2 ago and then it was time for them to die.


Yep the tomatoes are huge


----------



## danathome

Today?? Really not sure what I will do. I suppose I'll look around the yard and do what needs doing.

I have been trying to find black phoenix hatching eggs. The problem is that many people raise phoenix that carry their tail high; and I get that as the tail stays cleaner. But phoenix are supposed to have tails like pheasants; carried horizontally or down so it drags behind. If anyone has ideas of where... ?

I suppose I'll have to get those with tails high and breed them with mine to get what I want. That just takes so much time. Or I can make my own by crossing my phoenix with the black cochin. It's not a good cross as the cochin basically have no tail.

Three new baby serama today.

RR has gone broody again. This time she didn't lay any eggs at all. When I saw her visiting a nest box I put a couple dummy eggs in it. Now she has three serama eggs that were not claimed and a single phoenix egg laid on the ground.


----------



## Animals45

lovely_chooks said:


> Yep the tomatoes are huge


I did get big ones but after some time they died off.


----------



## Animals45

danathome said:


> Today?? Really not sure what I will do. I suppose I'll look around the yard and do what needs doing.
> 
> I have been trying to find black phoenix hatching eggs. The problem is that many people raise phoenix that carry their tail high; and I get that as the tail stays cleaner. But phoenix are supposed to have tails like pheasants; carried horizontally or down so it drags behind. If anyone has ideas of where... ?
> 
> I suppose I'll have to get those with tails high and breed them with mine to get what I want. That just takes so much time. Or I can make my own by crossing my phoenix with the black cochin. It's not a good cross as the cochin basically have no tail.
> 
> Three new baby serama today.
> 
> RR has gone broody again. This time she didn't lay any eggs at all. When I saw her visiting a nest box I put a couple dummy eggs in it. Now she has three serama eggs that were not claimed and a single phoenix egg laid on the ground.


Sounds nice! Any pictures of the newly hatched fuzzies!


----------



## danathome

Animals45 said:


> Sounds nice! Any pictures of the newly hatched fuzzies!


Not yet. Last time I looked there third chick was almost out. I'll have my Kimmi do the picture when the chicks are all dry as her cell does a better job with tiny and detail.


----------



## Animals45

danathome said:


> Not yet. Last time I looked there third chick was almost out. I'll have my Kimmi do the picture when the chicks are all dry as her cell does a better job with tiny and detail.


Great, thank you! Who's Kimmi?


----------



## danathome

Kimmi is my wife.


----------



## Animals45

danathome said:


> Kimmi is my wife.


Ok, yes that's what I thought! Does she have an account on here? I don't think I've ever seen it if she does..


----------



## lovely_chooks

danathome said:


> Not yet. Last time I looked there third chick was almost out. I'll have my Kimmi do the picture when the chicks are all dry as her cell does a better job with tiny and detail.


Hi serema king whats up


----------



## danathome

lovely_chooks said:


> Hi serema king whats up


Not a whole lot. People are coming to buy birds; all the serama chicks I am willing to sell. Working on a new goat pen as the kids have outgrown what they have. So that's my day. How about you?


----------



## chickenpersoon

danathome said:


> Not a whole lot. People are coming to buy birds; all the serama chicks I am willing to sell. Working on a new goat pen as the kids have outgrown what they have. So that's my day. How about you?


I am selling my serama chicks now too.


----------



## danathome

chickenpersoon said:


> I am selling my serama chicks now too.


Where are you at? Are serama popular there?


----------



## chickenpersoon

danathome said:


> Where are you at? Are serama popular there?


yes they are. I am in nc the piedmont. I usually sell them all.


----------



## danathome

chickenpersoon said:


> yes they are. I am in nc the piedmont. I usually sell them all.


NC. I think I asked that question before. I usually sell them all too, but I rarely have more than a dozen at a time. I sell them as sexed chicks; month old. I find newly hatched to fragile for most people to care for adequately. When they re a little older people have a good chance of success.


----------



## chickenpersoon

danathome said:


> NC. I think I asked that question before. I usually sell them all too, but I rarely have more than a dozen at a time. I sell them as sexed chicks; month old. I find newly hatched to fragile for most people to care for adequately. When they re a little older people have a good chance of success.


yeah, I like to quarentine them long enough so they will live when people buy them


----------



## robin416

I just came in. It's not even 7:30 and I've already sweated through my clothes. After a cool off period I have to go out and do some more "stuff." At least it will be with the tractor so physical labor is kept to a minimum. I'll still sweat but you know how it goes.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> I just came in. It's not even 7:30 and I've already sweated through my clothes. After a cool off period I have to go out and do some more "stuff." At least it will be with the tractor so physical labor is kept to a minimum. I'll still sweat but you know how it goes.


Just be careful. We've got rain today, so I'm doing inside repairs in the barn.


----------



## robin416

I'm done. I had to open the area in front of the quail pen again. We're supposed to get a couple of inches rain down here which would have flooded the pen if I didn't clean things up. 

The humidity out there today is unreal and not actually be raining. 

I'm doing like you now, except in the house.


----------



## danathome

Raining here; started last evening and keeps on and on and on. I'm about going stir crazy. It's starting to get brighter outside-fingers crossed!


----------



## ChickenMom24

Seems like a lot of people have been wet this year. We have the opposite. It has been sooo dry. 

I am so thankful wood prices are down. Just brought another load of wood to paint for my run, but my head is going to explode trying to figure out how to fit it all together. If I had planned this all ahead, there would be less issues.


----------



## lovely_chooks

ChickenMom24 said:


> Seems like a lot of people have been wet this year. We have the opposite. It has been sooo dry.
> 
> I am so thankful wood prices are down. Just brought another load of wood to paint for my run, but my head is going to explode trying to figure out how to fit it all together. If I had planned this all ahead, there would be less issues.


It’s sooo wet


----------



## chickenpersoon

Hi! Like you know I am one of those annoying people who bring back old-ish threads.

Anyway, what IS everyone doing? Getting married, going to another state, enjoying fall, what? I am going to the Virginia creeper trail today with my family and ALL 3 DOGS. One of them is like 8 weeks old, one is energetic and violent, and the other is sweet and protective. Sheesh,


----------



## lovely_chooks

chickenpersoon said:


> Hi! Like you know I am one of those annoying people who bring back old-ish threads.
> 
> Anyway, what IS everyone doing? Getting married, going to another state, enjoying fall, what? I am going to the Virginia creeper trail today with my family and ALL 3 DOGS. One of them is like 8 weeks old, one is energetic and violent, and the other is sweet and protective. Sheesh,


NOTHING.


----------



## chickenpersoon

lovely_chooks said:


> NOTHING.


lol


----------



## danathome

The sun is shining today, so I'm making plans to, once again, get the birds high and dry. I had one of My phoenix roos in the house for the week. He was returned to outdoor living this morning when his crowing had me about ready to wring his neck! Still, no better thing to show he has regained his health after a miserable few days.


----------



## ChickenMom24

We are back from a road trip and I am trying to catch up on everything. My washer is broken, so I have to haul loads and loads of clothes to the laundry mat. Oh yippee….😒


----------



## chickenpersoon

danathome said:


> The sun is shining today, so I'm making plans to, once again, get the birds high and dry. I had one of My phoenix roos in the house for the week. He was returned to outdoor living this morning when his crowing had me about ready to wring his neck! Still, no better thing to show he has regained his health after a miserable few days.


sounds like a nice day!


----------



## chickenpersoon

ChickenMom24 said:


> We are back from a road trip and I am trying to catch up on everything. My washer is broken, so I have to haul loads and loads of clothes to the laundry mat. Oh yippee….😒


Oh, I feel ya on all the work. I went to the beach and didn't do ANY work and I was like 100000000000 papers behind.


----------



## robin416

Pressure washing the house. Break is over so back to it.


----------



## Poultry Judge

danathome said:


> The sun is shining today, so I'm making plans to, once again, get the birds high and dry. I had one of My phoenix roos in the house for the week. He was returned to outdoor living this morning when his crowing had me about ready to wring his neck! Still, no better thing to show he has regained his health after a miserable few days.


We're getting a couple days of rain here but it is unseasonably warm.


----------



## robin416

Warm is OK but the wet still slows things down. It's why it's taken me this long to get close to finish pressure washing the house.


----------



## SilkieGirl

robin416 said:


> Pressure washing the house. Break is over so back to it.


Bless your heart. Not fun.


----------



## Animals45

Not much today, I guess I will be cleaning pasty butts on chicks once I figure out how too.


----------



## robin416

Warm water and a rag.


----------



## Animals45

robin416 said:


> Warm water and a rag.





robin416 said:


> Warm water and a rag.


Oh good, thank you!


----------



## 444lover

I'm up to about 5'7" 🤣


----------



## robin416

444lover said:


> I'm up to about 5'7" 🤣


"groan"


----------



## Poultry Judge

We have a couple warm days here, time to strip stalls and clean up the tack room. The Fall decorating lasted a day before the birds destroyed it.


----------



## danathome

PJ-Do your peafowl roost in the trees all winter? The birds are getting the seasons all mixed up! Last count there is five duck nests out in the yard. Now I'm seeing the turkeys mating. A hawk has moved in to the area so I'm rather thinking it's a good idea to let the ducks hatch ducklings to make up for what the hawk gets. I don't see any way of stopping the hawk short of locking all the birds in the coops. With a mixed poultry flock that wouldn't work so well. Maybe the hawk will move on.

Nice pictures, PJ. We don't decorate as we'd have no better luck than you.


----------



## Poultry Judge

danathome said:


> PJ-Do your peafowl roost in the trees all winter? The birds are getting the seasons all mixed up! Last count there is five duck nests out in the yard. Now I'm seeing the turkeys mating. A hawk has moved in to the area so I'm rather thinking it's a good idea to let the ducks hatch ducklings to make up for what the hawk gets. I don't see any way of stopping the hawk short of locking all the birds in the coops. With a mixed poultry flock that wouldn't work so well. Maybe the hawk will move on. Nice pictures, PJ. We don't decorate as we'd have no better luck than you.





danathome said:


> PJ-Do your peafowl roost in the trees all winter? The birds are getting the seasons all mixed up! Last count there is five duck nests out in the yard. Now I'm seeing the turkeys mating. A hawk has moved in to the area so I'm rather thinking it's a good idea to let the ducks hatch ducklings to make up for what the hawk gets. I don't see any way of stopping the hawk short of locking all the birds in the coops. With a mixed poultry flock that wouldn't work so well. Maybe the hawk will move on. Nice pictures, PJ. We don't decorate as we'd have no better luck than you.


Dan, All of the adult peafowl and most adult turkeys are currently roosting in a large Maple. The juveniles are roosting on the deck and a few turkeys are roosting in the coop, the ones which are too heavy to get up in the tree. The turkeys are mating and exhibiting Spring behavior. We have had some overnight lows in the 30s but daytime highs in the 50s and low 60s. The birds are definitely confused by the weather this year. Another worrisome issue has been some chronic respiratory disease amongst a couple chickens and the juvenile peafowl. I am on the second round of two different scrip meds but haven't totally eradicated the CRD. The decorating was for the Fall Therapeutic Riding Program, we had a brief influx of new students but it has tapered off again as the weather cools. We have a number of hawks but so far this year, none have ventured farther than the barn.


----------



## robin416

Everything is confused by the weather. I have a friend in OK that had her fruit trees blooming a couple of weeks ago. She's also seen the cool nights but very warm days but not enough to trigger fruit trees to bloom.


----------



## danathome

Poultry Judge said:


> Dan, All of the adult peafowl and most adult turkeys are currently roosting in a large Maple. The juveniles are roosting on the deck and a few turkeys are roosting in the coop, the ones which are too heavy to get up in the tree. The turkeys are mating and exhibiting Spring behavior. We have had some overnight lows in the 30s but daytime highs in the 50s and low 60s. The birds are definitely confused by the weather this year. Another worrisome issue has been some chronic respiratory disease amongst a couple chickens and the juvenile peafowl. I am on the second round of two different scrip meds but haven't totally eradicated the CRD. The decorating was for the Fall Therapeutic Riding Program, we had a brief influx of new students but it has tapered off again as the weather cools. We have a number of hawks but so far this year, none have ventured farther than the barn.


But do they roost outside during the winter? My peafowl roost towards the top of a huge pine and I'm wondering if I need to put a stop to that for the winter months. I've two Phoenix roosters that don't look right. They're rather rough looking and it's taking a very long time to go through their molt. Most of the hens are done with the molt and the started molting well after the roosters. It does not seem to be a respiratory issue. I know the bigger birds have been hogging the food so last week I made a feeding station for the smaller birds that the big ones can't get into. I'm surprised I'm not seeing respiratory problems with all this wet and cold we've been having. Thankfully, we have had a couple sunny days and I see all the bird sunbathing.

The hawk, here, dived on a drake right beside the house. I figure the hawk to be a young one; the drake was too big for the hawk to carry it away. I was able to scare the hawk away and save the drake.

I use Medion Therapy for Poultry when there's a respiratory problem. Seems to work well.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> Everything is* confused* by the weather. I have a friend in OK that had her fruit trees blooming a couple of weeks ago. She's also seen the cool nights but very warm days but not enough to trigger fruit trees to bloom.


Things have been "off" since last January for us when the turkeys started laying eggs. Now it looks like they may start nesting in November. My second mallard hen started brooding a nest of eggs yesterday. Wouldn't be surprised to see spring flowers in bloom this year. Yes, very confused!


----------



## Poultry Judge

I have no luck containing the peafowl. They will continue to roost in the tree unless it is both cold and wet with wind. They spend time in the coop/aviary areas but are dedicated to roosting up high. There is a whole hierarchy based on age.


----------



## danathome

Poultry Judge said:


> I have no luck containing the peafowl. They will continue to roost in the tree unless it is both cold and wet with wind. They spend time in the coop/aviary areas but are dedicated to roosting up high. There is a whole hierarchy based on age.


Thanks for the reply. Since our weather is considerably milder than yours, I will stop worrying about the peafowl roosting in the pines. Time to get busy and make a large heated pen for my ducklings outside; they've gotten too big for the bathtub. The nights have been freezing here, colder than usual and I don't think the unfeathered ducklings can hack that cold; at least not for a couple weeks yet. Unusual weather-I'm wondering if the duck hens will be able to care for their ducklings when they hatch. I've been trying to break them from nesting, but one blue call is determined. I found her third nest since the middle of September this morning. At least she made her nest in the turkey shed where it's safe. I'm going to let her have at it. If it gets too cold for her to raise the ducklings outside there's always the bathtub (thankfully, we have two bathrooms) or the heated pen I need to build.


----------



## danathome

Oh bother! I got most of the ducklings outside; the cross breeds, but I decided to keep the calls in a while longer.

I sold a bunch of pigeons last Saturday and one was back this morning. I figured on calling the people. I didn't get the chance-I heard the roosters screaming the alarm-I looked out the window in time to see the hawk nab the returned pigeon. Surprisingly the turkeys and peafowl drove the hawk off, but too late to save the pigeon's life.

Two attacks in three days. I guess it's time to lock the bantams and call ducks in the shed and poultry yard. It's going to be a huge chore clipping wings!


----------



## robin416

Too bad you can't drape that bird netting stuff all over the place to keep them in and the hawks out.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> Too bad you can't drape that bird netting stuff all over the place to keep them in and the hawks out.


That would be nice be not doable. I have someone coming tomorrow to buy a huge amount of birds (I hope). Once that is done the rest will be ok in the poultry yard; clipped. The hawk is afraid of the turkeys so if they are with the smaller ones in the poultry yard, I think the hawk will think twice about attacking. It's a smaller hawk and is unable to fly off with anything the size of a pigeon or larger. All the birds I have that are smaller are now locked in the coop.


----------



## Poultry Judge

I don't have good luck with netting. The turkeys patrol constantly and that probably helps with the hawks. They run off dogs, cats etcetera.


----------



## danathome

Mine run off cats when they see them, but not dogs; at least not big dogs. Little dogs are pretty much ignored-likely because we have little dogs.


----------



## Poultry Judge

danathome said:


> Mine run off cats when they see them, but not dogs; at least not big dogs. Little dogs are pretty much ignored-likely because we have little dogs.


The EWTs here are very territorial, they pretty much ignore me but whenever Melissa comes with her car, they go running because they know they will get treats.


----------



## ChickenMom24

Woke up to this today. Beautiful, but, well….









I was thinking about taking my son outside and building a snow chicken. 😆. But I “should “ really be getting my run covered. Priorities, I guess….


----------



## robin416

You're right, it's beautiful. I don't miss it so I can enjoy through photos like yours.


----------



## ChickenMom24

Poultry Judge said:


> I don't have good luck with netting. The turkeys patrol constantly and that probably helps with the hawks. They run off dogs, cats etcetera.



Have your turkeys ever injured dogs?


----------



## Poultry Judge

ChickenMom24 said:


> Have your turkeys ever injured dogs?


Turkeys no. Emus yes. And of course, geese will try to charge/flog a dog.


----------



## ChickenMom24

Poultry Judge said:


> Turkeys no. Emus yes. And of course, geese will try to charge/flog a dog.


Okay, thanks! I have a new neighbor dog situation, and I am trying to assess the safety of all animals.


----------



## Animals45

Wow, that is beautiful weather! Wish I would get snow in November. 
It's still in the 50's though at my place!


----------



## ChickenMom24

Animals45 said:


> Wow, that is beautiful weather! Wish I would get snow in November.
> It's still in the 50's though at my place!


It is pretty, but the chickens are like, Nope! Lol. They didn’t come out of their run until later in the day after the snow melted. 🤣 Last year my son had to shovel walking paths for them because they wouldn’t walk in the snow.


----------



## danathome

Trimmed down the pigeon flock to just the few that had moved into the turkey shed; for now the loft sits empty. I already miss the big flock circling the property, but by spring the few will be more and more and more. It's surprising how fast the flock grows even though pigeons/doves only raise two squabs at a time; at most.

Another duck has gone broody and I've started collecting the mallard eggs to feed back to the birds. I do wish spring were here. I have never been a winter person.

Robin-it is close enough to a month having gone by.


----------



## robin416

OK, I'll remove what's there now and start collecting. I'm glad you said something, there's been so much turmoil here I couldn't remember when I separated them or where I posted it to tell me the date. 

Warning though, I have not seen any breeding going on with them. We might have to give them a second try in the Spring.


----------



## Animals45

ChickenMom24 said:


> It is pretty, but the chickens are like, Nope! Lol. They didn’t come out of their run until later in the day after the snow melted. 🤣 Last year my son had to shovel walking paths for them because they wouldn’t walk in the snow.


Hahaha😂!


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> OK, I'll remove what's there now and start collecting. I'm glad you said something, there's been so much turmoil here I couldn't remember when I separated them or where I posted it to tell me the date.
> 
> Warning though, I have not seen any breeding going on with them. We might have to give them a second try in the Spring.


If the males are crowing the eggs will be fertile and if it's wait until spring, that's fine too.


----------



## robin416

Ah Ha! I knew I knew something. No they are not crowing. Actually none of them is right now. I hadn't realized that until just now. 

The first time I hear crowing I'll start separating the tuxedos out.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> Ah Ha! I knew I knew something. No they are not crowing. Actually none of them is right now. I hadn't realized that until just now.
> 
> The first time I hear crowing I'll start separating the tuxedos out.


They are likely not gong to crow until there's more light and longer days; spring. Mine are still crowing though, so maybe. Cortunix are very effected by light and day length.


----------



## 444lover

Luckily me and the Mrs. are still above ground. Yesterday we had an appointment to sign our Wills but the furnace started acting up. I decided I wouldn't do like my neighbor and put it off until it was too late,so I kept the appointment and had the repair guys coming today. This morning after awhile it started running and heating the house but a half hour later the carbon monoxide alarm went off. ADT called the fire department,they came and checked it because I wasn't sure if the alarms were faulty or not. It checked 52 PPM at the furnace instead of the allowed 9 PPM. We shut the gas off and furnace down. The repair guys came and checked the furnace,after just a few minutes of it running their reading was 20 PPM coming out of the floor vent. The furnace is shot,bad heat exchanger. Luckily we weren't both asleep,she was but I wasn't,or we very well could be gone. Thank God I had ADT put in the alarms a few years back,I've had smoke detectors but not carbon monoxide detectors.


----------



## robin416

That's a close call. Many years ago when I was about six years old the same thing happened. I woke up sick. Went to get my Mom and collapsed. That was way before alarms. 

I hope you have another means of heat until you can get a new unit installed. It's a bad time of year not to have heat.


----------



## 444lover

robin416 said:


> That's a close call. Many years ago when I was about six years old the same thing happened. I woke up sick. Went to get my Mom and collapsed. That was way before alarms.
> 
> I hope you have another means of heat until you can get a new unit installed. It's a bad time of year not to have heat.


We've got electric heaters,they're not heating it up ;like we'd like but at least we're not freezing. There goes the electric bill though


----------



## robin416

Yeah, that doesn't help the bill at all. Then there's the whole thing of the pipes freezing. Do you have a gas stove? 

When does the new furnace go in? Or is it?


----------



## 444lover

We have an electric stove for cooking and an older gas stove for heating they used back before they had the central heating put in but the thermocouple or something is bad,as soon as I turn it from pilot to run the pilot light goes out. I have no idea when we'll get the new furnace since they didn't come until Friday afternoon and the owner was out of town,he does all the quotes. I've got another guy coming tomorrow to give me his quote. It'll depend on what Dave,the owner of the company that checked it tells me on whether it'd be cheaper to fix or replace. I went to their office this morning while I was in town but being Saturday they was closed. I'll compare the 2 quotes and decide then I guess. It'll depend on how it's got to be paid for too.


----------



## robin416

My HVAC is 30 years old. But it's electric and I don't have the heat exchanger. My furnace guy is adamant, leave it alone. Don't replace it. I see him once every three years or so to replace a part. So, he's not making any money off me.


----------



## 444lover

I wouldn't get an electric one,I've lived in places with both types and the places with electric heat are always a lot higher to heat. I've known quite a few with electric bills over $400 a month during the winter,I couldn't afford that. 
In times like this it would be nice to have the gas stove operating but since it'd probably be sitting 10 years or more I don't see the point. I'm not sure if the thermocouple could go bad over time even if it wasn't used or not,it would still need to be cleaned I'm sure if nothing else if it sat that long.


----------



## robin416

Oh no, I wasn't suggesting you should get electric. Just letting you know that mine was different and I forgot to say it's a heat pump. What I was trying to let you know is that my furnace guy, who could make a chunk of money, has told me not to replace mine. That it's far cheaper to replace parts and probably more dependable than those out there now. 

So, when you do finally get someone out. Get both prices. And try to pick their brains without them knowing you're doing it. 

I'm also in the south so I can get away with an electric heat pump.


----------



## 444lover

Well I've already replaced the heat exchanger in it once,they're very expensive to replace,about as much as a furnace. The guy that replaced it told me that,luckily it was still under warranty then. Both of these guys are saying too it's a lot of work and expense. Until I get actual quotes from both for fixing or replacing I'm not sure yet what I'll do. It's going to need to be quick though. They're both saying this brand of furnace are bad about the heat exchangers going out.These electric heaters we're using aren't getting it above 65 in here and it's 40 outside. It's going to get down to the mid 20s tonight with a high of 35 tomorrow and up to 40 mph wind gusts. It's probably going to get really chilly in here in the next 24 hours,but I doubt they can get it done that quick either way I go. It's not going to get above 45 all week.


----------



## danathome

Good luck with the furnace repairs/replacement. I know how frustrating that can be. Several years ago we had a similar problem, at the very worst time, and ended up using electric space heaters in the bathrooms and the fireplace to heat the main rooms for a whole winter until finances improved; what a pain! I hope I never have to cut firewood again.

Cool and wet here, but it looks like the sun might come out. I need to get out there and work up the garden and clean the goat pen. Goat manure makes good fertilizer. I just hate working outside when everything is so wet and muddy; especially when the job is so messy under the best of times.









Crested phoenix cockerel.


----------



## robin416

My outdoor plans have been kiboshed. It rained last night. I had no idea it was supposed to and it keeps sprinkling off and on.


----------



## 444lover

danathome said:


> Good luck with the furnace repairs/replacement. I know how frustrating that can be. Several years ago we had a similar problem, at the very worst time, and ended up using electric space heaters in the bathrooms and the fireplace to heat the main rooms for a whole winter until finances improved; what a pain! I hope I never have to cut firewood again.
> 
> Cool and wet here, but it looks like the sun might come out. I need to get out there and work up the garden and clean the goat pen. Goat manure makes good fertilizer. I just hate working outside when everything is so wet and muddy; especially when the job is so messy under the best of times.
> 
> View attachment 43265
> 
> Crested phoenix cockerel.


Thanks,they'll be here in the morning with the new furnace. It does seem like air conditioners and furnaces go out at the worst times,luckily this time for me it wasn't in the middle of winter.


----------



## robin416

Well, it's a relief. Kind of. I know the expense hurts. But you won't freeze now either.


----------



## 444lover

robin416 said:


> Well, it's a relief. Kind of. I know the expense hurts. But you won't freeze now either.


It's actually not as bad as I figured. I'm in the process of redoing my Home Equity Loan for an additional $5,000 because of the PayPal crap that's been going on for 2 months,they kept saying they couldn't find the $2,500 + check the bank here sent them to pay it off and kept trying to charge me late fees and past due amounts. I think it got straightened out Friday so I have that money to use. The furnace is $2,600,that's installed and everything and it has a 20 year warranty,including on the heat exchanger. I'll be almost 80 before the warranty runs out. From the prices of good furnaces I found online,that would cover the price of a furnace without installation. That's about the same price if I recall right that having the A/C put in cost.


----------



## robin416

That is much better than I thought it would be. But then I've never really had to shop a furnace other than the one installed when we built our house years ago.


----------



## 444lover

Same here,this is the first furnace I've bought too,I was afraid it'd be over $5,000. I knew some furnaces sold for around $1,500 but I've also seen some up close to $3,000 and that's not including labor.


----------



## robin416

OK, you've got to let us know the moment the heat kicks on. It's got to be a moment of celebration.


----------



## 444lover

You mean like when the ball drops on New Years Eve? Yep it will.


----------



## robin416

Exactly like that. 😁


----------



## 444lover

We have heat party party party.


----------



## robin416

Hurray!!! Congratulations. It's got to be feeling so much better in the house. 

One thing that might be a plus is the newer unit being more efficient.


----------



## 444lover

Yeah it's a little more efficient,95% compared to 90%.


----------



## robin416

OK, that wasn't what I was thinking it would be. Evidently the unit you had replaced was newer than I thought.


----------



## 444lover

It was a 2,004 unit.


----------



## robin416

LOL Newer than mine. I think mine is a 93.


----------



## 444lover

I wasn't sure when dad put it in but I knew it was before mom passing and that was in '08. '04 is what they said going by something inside the furnace.


----------



## 444lover

The Mrs. has been pretty sick the last week and a half,it's COVID. . I think I've had a real light tough of it the last 4-5 days,but nothing like what she's going through. I've been her care giver  .


----------



## dawg53

444lover said:


> The Mrs. has been pretty sick the last week and a half,it's COVID. . I think I've had a real light tough of it the last 4-5 days,but nothing like what she's going through. I've been her care giver  .


I'll say a prayer for your wife and you as well. I've been a caregiver.


----------



## robin416

I'm sorry, 444. I know it's not easy. And please keep us posted and if you need to hide out for a bit you know where to find us.


----------



## 444lover

dawg53 said:


> I'll say a prayer for your wife and you as well. I've been a caregiver.


Thanks.


----------



## 444lover

We found out yesterday she has a urinary track infection too on top of the COVID.


----------



## robin416

2021 is almost over. 2022 has got to be a better year for you both. You've both taken a pounding.


----------



## 444lover

robin416 said:


> 2021 is almost over. 2022 has got to be a better year for you both. You've both taken a pounding.


Yes we have.


----------



## 444lover

Does anybody know a good duck psychiatrist? For some reason 1 of my ducks has laid an egg 2 days in a row and it's only in the 30s outside,they're not suppose to lay eggs when it gets below 50. I think she needs some psychological help 😆🤣


----------



## robin416

LOL Some of my quail are crowing like crazy. There must be something in the air.


----------



## 444lover

Maybe we're being invaded by alien birds.


----------



## robin416

Stranger things have happened. There's an Eagle hanging out up in ME, I think it is. Problem is, they don't live in the US, they hail from Russia.


----------



## Poultry Judge

444lover said:


> Does anybody know a good duck psychiatrist? For some reason 1 of my ducks has laid an egg 2 days in a row and it's only in the 30s outside,they're not suppose to lay eggs when it gets below 50. I think she needs some psychological help 😆🤣


I'm still consistently getting one duck egg per day and it is cold.


----------



## Animals45

Haha! I haven't gotten any eggs in about 2 months from my chickens. I guess that cold air is affecting them.


----------



## 444lover

Poultry Judge said:


> I'm still consistently getting one duck egg per day and it is cold.


Mine had completely quit laying for a couple of months now,until this.


----------



## 444lover

Hey all,I'm still alive


----------



## robin416

Some of the rest of us are too. Winter is hibernation time for so many. 

You know about the bird flu up your way, don't you? They've found it in a couple more states.


----------



## 444lover

I'd heard there was a flu going around but I never heard what kind, I just figured it was the normal flu.
I finally let the ducks and geese out today after being cooped up for about a month. They love it,the first thing they did was head to the pond and started splashing around.


----------



## robin416

This time it's pretty serious. It also makes me very glad I don't have chickens anymore. I couldn't take the stress of worrying about them.


----------



## 444lover

Yeah I understand. With the way the building sits directly on the ground,every since the snow storm hit I've had to shovel or bust ice to get the door open just enough for me to squeeze through in the mornings and sometimes in the evenings to feed and water them. This morning I had to do a lot of ice busting and some snow shoveling so I could get the gate on the little pen open to let them outside.It would sure be nice to have the building setting on concrete but dad didn't build it that way. That would also stop all the rats and mice from tunneling around inside the building. I figure it's rats anyway. Something has really been digging the ground up around the walls and under the partition and around the posts. The holes are about the size of a baseball and they're throwing the dirt quite a way. Tthey've even filled the water dishes with it a time or 2.


----------



## ChickenMom24




----------



## robin416

444lover said:


> Yeah I understand. With the way the building sits directly on the ground,every since the snow storm hit I've had to shovel or bust ice to get the door open just enough for me to squeeze through in the mornings and sometimes in the evenings to feed and water them. This morning I had to do a lot of ice busting and some snow shoveling so I could get the gate on the little pen open to let them outside.It would sure be nice to have the building setting on concrete but dad didn't build it that way. That would also stop all the rats and mice from tunneling around inside the building. I figure it's rats anyway. Something has really been digging the ground up around the walls and under the partition and around the posts. The holes are about the size of a baseball and they're throwing the dirt quite a way. Tthey've even filled the water dishes with it a time or 2.


Up your way concrete would be bad during the cold weather. Having it raised on piers would have been better. 

You and @ChickenMom24 could commiserate since she's in Minnesota. And @Poultry Judge.


----------



## ChickenMom24

robin416 said:


> Up your way concrete would be bad during the cold weather. Having it raised on piers would have been better.
> 
> You and @ChickenMom24 could commiserate since she's in Minnesota. And @Poultry Judge.





444lover said:


> Yeah I understand. With the way the building sits directly on the ground,every since the snow storm hit I've had to shovel or bust ice to get the door open just enough for me to squeeze through in the mornings and sometimes in the evenings to feed and water them. This morning I had to do a lot of ice busting and some snow shoveling so I could get the gate on the little pen open to let them outside.It would sure be nice to have the building setting on concrete but dad didn't build it that way. That would also stop all the rats and mice from tunneling around inside the building. I figure it's rats anyway. Something has really been digging the ground up around the walls and under the partition and around the posts. The holes are about the size of a baseball and they're throwing the dirt quite a way. Tthey've even filled the water dishes with it a time or 2.


I don’t have any experience with concrete, but I suppose it would help with the tunneling under the building. Like Robin said, it could crack eventually, but re-rods would keep it together.

My coop areas are basically red squirrel farms right now. They have tunnels everywhere in the snow, and have managed to figure a way into the turkey pen, so I guess that one is less secure than the chicken pens. I blocked the outside of the railroad ties under the house with wood, but there must be a gap somewhere.

I feel your pain with the ice chipping and shoveling. Been doing the same thing. I even have to go out with a screwdriver and hammer to get the tight areas around the door jam.


----------



## robin416

It's more about how cold it gets and hangs on to it. The best insulator is stall mats. 

Know what frustrates me? Knowing I need to take a screwdriver or icepick out with me and forgetting. Then having to turn around and retrieve them while the birds are waiting on me.


----------



## ChickenMom24

And then there is trying to find motivation to bring out the ice chisel to the turkey pen to tackle the little frozen poo mountains under their roosting bar. 🥶😑


----------



## 444lover

robin416 said:


> Up your way concrete would be bad during the cold weather. Having it raised on piers would have been better.
> 
> You and @ChickenMom24 could commiserate since she's in Minnesota. And @Poultry Judge.


I know concrete raises in time,we have a concrete floor in the garage but it's a lot better than dirt. Trying to clean the poop out with it soaking down into the dirt is a job and a half too. Fred Kelly has his duck building on concrete,no issues that I know of and it's been there for a long time. There's also an Amish guy I've gotten ducks and geese from that has a pretty good sized heated brooder house that's on concrete.Everybody around here puts re-bar in the concrete to help hold it together. If it did crack in time the rodents still wouldn't be able to do the destruction they're doing now. I'm not saying I'm going to put a concrete floor in it anyway,it'd be too hard and expensive.I'm just saying it'd be nice. If by some miracle I'd ever get the money I'd put up a new building closer to the pond with a concrete floor be cause the way this building is I'd have to raise it or move it to get concrete under it.


----------



## ChickenMom24

444lover said:


> I know concrete raises in time,we have a concrete floor in the garage but it's a lot better than dirt. Trying to clean the poop out with it soaking down into the dirt is a job and a half too. Fred Kelly has his duck building on concrete,no issues that I know of and it's been there for a long time. Everybody around here puts re-bar in the concrete to help hold it together. If it did crack in time the rodents still wouldn't be able to do the destruction they're doing now. I'm not saying I'm going to put a concrete floor in it anyway,it'd be too hard and expensive.I'm just saying it'd be nice. If by some miracle I'd ever get the money I'd put up a new building closer to the pond with a concrete floor be cause the way this building is I'd have to raise it or move it to get concrete under it.


Are you thinking about concrete in the run? Or actually just as a coop floor?My coops have wood floors with scrap linoleum on top. The linoleum is literally perfect because it is easy to clean.


----------



## 444lover

ChickenMom24 said:


> Are you thinking about concrete in the run? Or actually just as a coop floor?My coops have wood floors with scrap linoleum on top. The linoleum is literally perfect because it is easy to clean.


I'm talking about under the coop,the run isn't a problem. Wood would be better than dirt,but it rots out,concrete don't and it can be sprayed off with a garden hose.


----------



## robin416

If you use PT wood that can be hosed and won't rot out in your lifetime. I used reclaimed PT deck boards in my Silkie coop. They were great.


----------



## ChickenMom24

robin416 said:


> If you use PT wood that can be hosed and won't rot out in your lifetime. I used reclaimed PT deck boards in my Silkie coop. They were great.


What is PT wood? Is that treated wood?


----------



## robin416

Yes, pressure treated. Slower to rot.


----------



## 444lover

robin416 said:


> If you use PT wood that can be hosed and won't rot out in your lifetime. I used reclaimed PT deck boards in my Silkie coop. They were great.


True,but I'd still rather have concrete,but since I'll never have the money for either it doesn't matter. I'll just have to live with the aggravation of what I have.


----------



## robin416

If it ever happens you come across some reclaimed PT wood grab it. I put a floor in a shed I started using as my hay barn. Nailed rails around the outside walls and laid boards on top and nailed them down. 

Actually now that I think about it, it wasn't PT would. It wouldn't get wet so I slapped it down.


----------



## Maryellen




----------



## robin416

@Maryellen I've been thinking about you lately. 

Can you do something? Can you figure out how to check the pics on your phone to see if they're jpegs? I started having issues and when I looked for some reason my pics were being saved as some foreign stuff. Somehow I figured out how to make them jpegs again and now I have no more issues.


----------



## lovely_chooks

Hope your chickens are safe if you have the bird flu. I don’t have in here I don’t think it will spread to my neighborhood.


----------



## Maryellen

Hi Robin
Yes they are saved as jpegs


----------



## robin416

Well, shoot. I was hoping for a fix because I miss the pics of the babies as they grow up.


----------



## ChickenMom24

Yes


robin416 said:


> If it ever happens you come across some reclaimed PT wood grab it. I put a floor in a shed I started using as my hay barn. Nailed rails around the outside walls and laid boards on top and nailed them down.
> 
> Actually now that I think about it, it wasn't PT would. It wouldn't get wet so I slapped it down.


Yes, keep an eye open for wood! I have been obsessing over the Craigslist free section daily to build up a wood supply for a bigger coop. You have to be quick, but it is surprising what people give away. Sometimes people will let you come take what wood you want off a building before they tear it down. I keep hoping for one near me. I keep seeing them, but never close enough.


----------



## ChickenMom24

What the actual heck? I have never been through a year with more stupid cold weather. It is March for crying out loud!! This is the third night in a row of below zero. 😑

🤬😡🥶😨😳😫


----------



## robin416

Yeah, it's going to hit be down here in S. AL tonight. Mid 20's. While not as cold the wind is whipping like mad out there making it feel even more miserable.


----------



## ChickenMom24

robin416 said:


> Yeah, it's going to hit be down here in S. AL tonight. Mid 20's. While not as cold the wind is whipping like mad out there making it feel even more miserable.


We had the crazy wind yesterday! I was supposed to be taking apart some free wood stuff and get it put away, but you go outside and literally freeze in a minute or two. It is still out there waiting for me in the snow pile. I think I might just wave at it from the window again!


----------



## robin416

This is probably a pretty tough time of year to be doing much of anything you don't have to do outdoors. I know I'm not going to mess around out there until the temps climb a bit more. Because of the heat and humidity this is the time of year I really get stuff down outside because it isn't happening in July and August.


----------



## Maryellen

Pallets cab be used for coops too as the frame, they are free and super heavy


----------



## Poultry Judge

ChickenMom24 said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> Yes, keep an eye open for wood! I have been obsessing over the Craigslist free section daily to build up a wood supply for a bigger coop. You have to be quick, but it is surprising what people give away. Sometimes people will let you come take what wood you want off a building before they tear it down. I keep hoping for one near me. I keep seeing them, but never close enough.


Spring is here, people will be getting rid of good wood as they complete projects. At the sanctuary, we have had good luck utilizing recycled deck wood. Sometimes it is very weathered on one side and if you flip it over, it looks brand new on the other.


----------



## Poultry Judge

It's 19 degrees here in northeast Ohio and it's supposed to be 14 tonight. I hate this crazy weather and we have had more extreme wind this year also.


----------



## robin416

Poultry Judge said:


> Spring is here, people will be getting rid of good wood as they complete projects. At the sanctuary, we have had good luck utilizing recycled deck wood. Sometimes it is very weathered on one side and if you flip it over, it looks brand new on the other.


It's what I used for the floor in my big Silkie coop.


----------



## ChickenMom24

robin416 said:


> This is probably a pretty tough time of year to be doing much of anything you don't have to do outdoors. I know I'm not going to mess around out there until the temps climb a bit more. Because of the heat and humidity this is the time of year I really get stuff down outside because it isn't happening in July and August.


Yeah, we start getting that spring itch to get things done, but everything is either buried under 3 feet of snow or you have to work on top of three feet of snow. 

My “need to shovel again” meter pretty much broke back in January. I just put my tall boots on and waded out to the coops. Of course now I have these high snow packed trails. So you go up on the trails, and then down to the gate and doors where you have to shovel to get in. Looks pretty darned lazy now that I see it!


----------



## ChickenMom24

Poultry Judge said:


> It's 19 degrees here in northeast Ohio and it's supposed to be 14 tonight. I hate this crazy weather and we have had more extreme wind this year also.


It does seem so much worse than usual. I talked to a neighbor who said they didn’t remember a winter having this much cold since some year in the 70’s.


----------



## ChickenMom24

Maryellen said:


> Pallets cab be used for coops too as the frame, they are free and super heavy


I have my eyes on this project at the moment. 😁


----------



## Maryellen

Oooh that looks awesome!!


----------



## 444lover

👽🦢💀👋👋


----------



## robin416

OK, guy what's up. Is this just a dash in to let us know you're still top side?


----------



## 444lover

Yep. Still no answers on my health issues and falling farther behind in my yard work.


----------



## robin416

Which ones are you referring to? I thought you had everything under control or as under control as they can be.


----------



## 444lover

My leg pain, balance and weakness issues in my legs. Neck and head pain and tingling across my back I've been dealing with all of this since March, 5 months now and nothing has been resolved at all.


----------



## robin416

I'm sorry, I had no idea all that was going on now. It seems about the time you get one thing settled another crops up but this one is rather big.


----------



## 444lover

Yeah it is. I've got bulging discs with spurs causing the problems with my back and bulging discs with spurs in my lower back which is probably the cause of at least some of my problems with pain, numbness and stability in my legs but I also found out there's hardening of the arteries behind my left knee which is probably causing a lot of my problems below my knee on my left leg. Until I get a response and actually see the surgeons I don't know for sure how bad any of it is or what they'll do about any of it.


----------



## robin416

Son of gun, you're a mess. You've really been hard on your body with all of that going on. 

Keep updated on what you find out. You can do it in PMs if you'd rather keep it private.


----------



## 444lover

My spine's been messed up for right at 40 years because my right leg's a half inch shorter and it made my pelvic girdle angle of course so my spine grew like a Ky. road map to counteract it. They're blaming my high blood pressure and clogged arteries on my smoking, they blame everything on my smoking. I'm trying to quit and have cut it in half so far but a 45 year habit is hard to break.


----------



## robin416

Yep, people are so surprised when they find out because of a knee or an ankle or a foot it also messes with out backs too. So far I've been very lucky. 

If you look back at family do you see the same issues popping up with them?


----------



## 444lover

No. My mom,dad and brother had some issues but not like mine,not as bad or for the same reason. Some visits to a Chiropractor kept them in good shape/ I'm to the point the Chiropractor can't help anymore.


----------



## robin416

That sounds like my neighbor, his back got so bad they could no longer do surgery to improve things for him.


----------



## 444lover

robin416 said:


> That sounds like my neighbor, his back got so bad they could no longer do surgery to improve things for him.


That's too bad. If I'd get to that point I'd probably just give up.


----------



## robin416

Can they do anything for your back? Or are finances preventing it?


----------



## Maryellen

I'm still here. Got logged out somehow ( I never log out) 
So om back. Nothing new here


----------



## robin416

@Maryellen should I give you my email addy? 

I really wish we could solve the pic issue on your end. So many of us use Iphones it's hard to help with your android.


----------



## 444lover

robin416 said:


> Can they do anything for your back? Or are finances preventing it?


I don't have any idea, I haven't even gotten to see the surgeon yet, that's what's so aggravating. I've been trying for 5 months to get answers and the only things that's been accomplished is tests and I haven't even heard many results yet.


----------



## Maryellen

robin416 said:


> @Maryellen should I give you my email addy?
> 
> I really wish we could solve the pic issue on your end. So many of us use Iphones it's hard to help with your android.


Yes please give me your email


----------



## robin416

444lover said:


> I don't have any idea, I haven't even gotten to see the surgeon yet, that's what's so aggravating. I've been trying for 5 months to get answers and the only things that's been accomplished is tests and I haven't even heard many results yet.


The health care world can be frustrating as all get out anymore. I wish I was closer I might be able to untangle things for you. Demand to know the results of your tests. They're your tests. Not the Dr's.


----------



## 444lover

robin416 said:


> The health care world can be frustrating as all get out anymore. I wish I was closer I might be able to untangle things for you. Demand to know the results of your tests. They're your tests. Not the Dr's.


Getting ahold of anybody up there is like pulling teeth out of a tiger, everything's automated. I leave messages for my doc but she don't even get them directly, they're so short handed that they share responsibility and somebody else gets it and forwards it to her. It's usually at least a week before she gets it, it has taken 2 weeks before.


----------



## 444lover

Look what I found out back close to the tank and grape arbor, just what I need (sarcastic remark there) The dang thing is head high and only 10 yards from the house, the Mrs. is allergic to bees too.


----------



## robin416

Whoa, beautiful but scary. Isn't that a paper wasp nest?


----------



## 444lover

robin416 said:


> Whoa, beautiful but scary. Isn't that a paper wasp nest?


No it's a hornets nest, about the size of a soccer ball and attached to a 2" diameter limb about head high. It's only 10 yards from the house.


----------



## robin416

I never see stuff like that around me. Probably a good thing. Or maybe not if they are there and I don't notice. 

What are you going to do? Leave it or destroy it? I know hornets can be quite aggressive even if you're not messing with them.


----------



## 444lover

robin416 said:


> I never see stuff like that around me. Probably a good thing. Or maybe not if they are there and I don't notice.
> 
> What are you going to do? Leave it or destroy it? I know hornets can be quite aggressive even if you're not messing with them.


I haven't quite decided how but I've got to get rid of it 1 way or another. Being this close to the house,grape arbor and gas tank, somebody will get attacked unless I rope it off. I can't even mow near it the way it is.


----------



## robin416

Night time, with wasp spray. There's a wasp spray you can buy that shoots a stream like 10 feet. Saturate it with that. Fingers crossed it kills the nest. The only other way I know is fire. And that's dangerous.


----------



## 444lover

I have used carburetor cleaner and my lighter to make like a flame thrower for wasp nests and wood bee nests that were a ways up but being in a tree and as big as this nest is and with it right beside the gas tank I wouldn't trust it. Since this is a hornets nest I'm not sure wasp killer would do it, not sure. I'll see if they make jet spray hornets killer first and if not check into the wasp killer. I've used it before.The trick will be getting it into the little hole,my hands aren't all that steady.


----------



## robin416

Yeah, well my hands wouldn't be steady either that close to the nest. 

I've never heard of jet wasp spray.


----------



## 444lover

That's what you were talking about I believe, wasp spray that shoots 10 feet, I think that's called jet spray. If it isn't that's what they mean by jet spray, something that shoots a stream a long ways instead of a wide spray a short distance


----------



## robin416

Hmm, OK shaky hands. Any chance you can stand back and aim for the hole? And saturate the entire nest making it toxic?


----------



## 444lover

That's what I'm going to try and do but it might take a few days. I need to get some spray first and also see if I can find 1 of my red lensed flashlights. I've read that they're like a lot of animals and can't see red lights and regular lights might wake them up and will follow it back to you. I also need to wear a bunch of heavy clothes in case they do wake up and attack me.


----------



## 444lover

The problem is solved. I thought of a guy that lives North of here that's had bee hives for decades and he came over and sprayed it and cut it down and took it home. He said he had 7 others hanging in his barn.


----------



## robin416

Well how anti climatic was that? That guy is brave to do it during the day and think that all is safe to be carrying it around.


----------



## 444lover

robin416 said:


> Well how anti climatic was that? That guy is brave to do it during the day and think that all is safe to be carrying it around.


He's been doing it for decades. He put his bee hat and jacket on and walked right up to it and sprayed wasp/hornet killer right in the hole and started cutting it down and stuck it in the bag and put it in his truck. Only took him about 10 minutes.


----------



## robin416

Well, I'm glad you dug through your memory banks and remembered him. I'm not sure what I'd do if I found one. I imagine taking my shotgun to it wouldn't be the best idea.


----------



## Maryellen

Lowes and home depot sell jet wasp spray but you gotta make sure the wind doesn't shift or you get a face full of wasp spray. Maybe contact a pest control company?


----------



## robin416

ME, he knew someone who could remedy the problem for him.

How is it that you mention the wind direction? Did it happen to you or someone you know?


----------



## 444lover

robin416 said:


> Well, I'm glad you dug through your memory banks and remembered him. I'm not sure what I'd do if I found one. I imagine taking my shotgun to it wouldn't be the best idea.


You'd better do it at night unless you want swarmed.


----------



## Maryellen

robin416 said:


> ME, he knew someone who could remedy the problem for him.
> 
> How is it that you mention the wind direction? Did it happen to you or someone you know?



Just common sense lol..


----------



## robin416

OK, I'll believe you. Living where I do, during the time of year when you might find nests like that there is rarely any wind. None, nadda. When we need it most it's still as a stick.


----------



## 444lover

The remaining hornets are starting to build the nest again, it's time to get mean and nasty with 'em.


----------



## robin416

I guess that's the negative part of removing it during the day. What are you going to do?


----------



## 444lover

Get some spray and go out at night and drench the rest of them........they may have won the battle but I'm winning the WAR!!!


----------



## robin416

Somehow I did get the impression you can be rather stubborn. Just be careful. I know you will, it's just woman thing to remind you.


----------



## 444lover

Me stubborn????? Nah......🤣

It's a matter of safety 😉


----------



## 444lover

Well in addition to the hardening of my arteries behind my left knee,the bulging discs with spurs in both my neck and lower back which has been giving me trouble since March, I found out Thursday I have a blockage in another part of my right eye that has killed a pretty good sized area of it and if it busts it'll make my eye fill up with blood. I have to have 2 laser surgeries in it and 6 monthly injections in it and then see if it'll need more.


----------



## robin416

Well, crap. I guess it was too much to hope for things to have settled once you found the reason for your vision problems. 

When I was in the waiting room waiting on my post op appt, I met two people who were having the injections. One was a man, the other was a woman. Both had had them in the past. Neither was worried about having the injection done. It's hard for me to imagine but it must not be as awful as I picture if they were fine with it.


----------



## 444lover

robin416 said:


> Well, crap. I guess it was too much to hope for things to have settled once you found the reason for your vision problems.
> 
> When I was in the waiting room waiting on my post op appt, I met two people who were having the injections. One was a man, the other was a woman. Both had had them in the past. Neither was worried about having the injection done. It's hard for me to imagine but it must not be as awful as I picture if they were fine with it.


No,the shots aren't bad at all. The only thing sort of bad, a little anyways, is the antiseptic they put around it to keep infection out,it sort of burns a little most of the rest of the day. You have to put artificial tears drops in it every few hours too and no rubbing the eye, that's it. The shots themselves don't hurt at all. I'm mostly concerned about the laser treatments and if it busts before my first treatment which isn't until the 29th.


----------



## robin416

They must think it's OK to wait until then to do the treatment. I know I have to have my new lenses lasered but I've been putting off my appointment. Not because I'm concerned, I've just had so much going on.


----------



## 444lover

robin416 said:


> They must think it's OK to wait until then to do the treatment. I know I have to have my new lenses lasered but I've been putting off my appointment. Not because I'm concerned, I've just had so much going on.


They wanted to do it this coming Friday but at 7:00 am,it's about a 45 minute drive from here and I don't do mornings. The following Thursday was the earliest afternoon appointment, they're extremely busy down there. So it's my fault, not there's.


----------



## robin416

Yeah, I can't do those first thing in the morning appointments anymore either. But I have a good reason. Her name is Maisey. Doggie daycare doesn't open until 7:30.


----------



## 444lover

I noticed 1 of my appointments is on the 3rd, that's payday which is very busy for us so I called to reschedule. She said it needed to be quick and the only other appointment available that week was on Friday at 730 or 7:50, so I took 7:50. That's too early too but it needs to be done. I'm afraid if the surgeon I'm seeing today wants to do surgery it'll be in the early morning too and that's an hour and a half drive.


----------



## robin416

You'll just have to adjust.  Being able to see is a thousand times more important than whether you're a morning person or not. And don't jump too far ahead until you know for certain what is going to be done. That stress alone will make things tougher for you.


----------



## 444lover

The neurosurgeon shot me down. He won't do surgery so I'm stuck with this pain,weakness,numbness and unstableness etc. Even sending me to a pain specialist would've helped. 6 months of tests,medical expenses for no help in any way at all.


----------



## robin416

Wait, what neurosurgeon? I knew about the vascular and the eye but did you say some about a neuro and I forgot?


----------



## ChickenBiscuts

Been a few months since I’ve been on, how are all y’all holdin’ up?


----------



## robin416

Hi, CB. Glad you found your way back. 

Just read what 444 said and you'll see not all of us are holding up well. I guess the rest of us are still stomping ground.


----------



## 444lover

robin416 said:


> Wait, what neurosurgeon? I knew about the vascular and the eye but did you say some about a neuro and I forgot?


Yeah I contacted my Neurologist way back in March about my weak legs,having a hard tiome walking,fell twice and about fell several other times,pain,numbness burning in my legs,the tingling across my neck and back,the pain in my neck and head etc. She sent me to the Physical Therapist because she knew the first thing the surgeon would ask is if I'd had therapy. She sent me to have the MRIs done,agreed that having the circulation in my legs checked was a good idea and everything. I've been having problems with my spine for 40 years now and I'm to the point the Chiropractor can't help me anymore. I just saw the Neurosurgeon 2 years ago about my neck but it was right after I had the stroke in my eye,found out I had high blood pressure and a restriction in my artery feeding my left arm and said I had too much other stuff going on and it wasn't an emergency but to let him know later on if it got worse. Well it has gotten worse plus my lower back is worse.So since I had all the tests and therapy done it was time to go see him/.


----------



## robin416

I remember the eye stroke and the bp issues. And you being smart enough to tell them to check your right arm. Has that really been two years? 

I sort of remember some of the thing with your back. But then I wonder is that someone else I'm remembering?

Please keep me posted on whether someone comes up with something that can help you.


----------



## 444lover

Yeah it's been 2 years since the eye stroke and all that happened, time flies by faster the older we get it seems.

I will.


----------



## robin416

Shhh. I was thinking that but decided to keep it to myself. 

Really? It's been two years? That's hard to wrap my head around.


----------



## 444lover

Yeah. The surgeon even mentioned it was a year and a half, that I saw him in April last year and it was a few months after I talked to the Neurologist before I saw him and I had the stroke in my eye and knew about the blood pressure and all that when I saw him. I don't re,member exactly how long but all that took a few months too.


----------

